# Invasion of the Grammar Police #2



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Hmmmm, dowun onn de farum - witch iz kwait posiblee mai garrd enn, dere izz blakkberries raipnin. aisle kleck dem fer blakkeryy un apel crumbel. Annybodi fansy dat?


Ooo esspleaze ei luv blacieberiz cann wee ave happul wiv dem anorl pleeze. 
dem fokkiz meak funee skeelin noyziz verry scareeiff dey doit in da nyte tyme.I'am glad fooksunting is vanned i fink hitscrooel., will itt bee blackieberi n happel cwundle ore taarte


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> misellen said:
> 
> 
> > wut was duin the skeelin oops ai mene squealing? I be kuryous nou.
> ...


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Ooo esspleaze ei luv blacieberiz cann wee ave happul wiv dem anorl pleeze.
> dem fokkiz meak funee skeelin noyziz verry scareeiff dey doit in da nyte tyme.I'am glad fooksunting is vanned i fink hitscrooel., will itt bee blackieberi n happel cwundle ore taarte


Hey, I gots a nayber whut has peacocks. They screme (all day and all nite) an sound jus like a woman is gettin kilt. mebe i bring sum o them pekoks to ta atic an we can interduse dem ta tha foxxsees.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

owe wen ai leaved in lunnun dere woz picoks in de park un dey woz purty butt knot cloze upp - ai woz frit lol. ain mai seester in lore lives inn meedel uv knowair, un e peecock turned upp own her ruf - skwimin everi mornin! eat kemm from e fancy hause summwear.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Ooo esspleaze ei luv blacieberiz cann wee ave happul wiv dem anorl pleeze.
> dem fokkiz meak funee skeelin noyziz verry scareeiff dey doit in da nyte tyme.I'am glad fooksunting is vanned i fink hitscrooel., will itt bee blackieberi n happel cwundle ore taarte


Kin we pleeeze av ize kreme wis the blakbrees n happal? (crimeny, nough ahm drulin al ower miseff) :roll:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ai ave tu kornfess dat de blakkberies jest grows - ai dint av nuffing tu du wivvem


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

aisle gow tu shopp un gett sum kornish klotted kreme - ownli probblemm ease yule fiyel yer art sloe ing dawn wen yu dun eat itt


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Kin we pleeeze av ize kreme wis the blakbrees n happal? (crimeny, nough ahm drulin al ower miseff) :roll:


youse drewlin? lol, bloo iz lukin att mee funi koz ees de wun wot drewl you shully. Kwikk, nit mi u bib :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Mai nabors has both blu and white pekoks. They ar booful ta luk at but thet skremin is orful. An they wanders al ower the natborhud. jus in kase sumone is hard o herin they wants ta git close enuf that they will be herd i gess.

Wen thay kum in mi yard Clancy gos berserk an tries ta get out ta fenc at em. It be funny ta see them big birds runnin ta get away. Speshuly sinse they be a lot biger than him. LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai ave tu kornfess dat de blakkberies jest grows - ai dint av nuffing tu du wivvem


That was how mai blakberys came ta be. Wun yere they jus came up (I gess a bird dropped sum seeds). They dun gud fer years then they just fizzled out. Truble is, now I misses tha darn tings an wants em back. So I tink i mite buy sum plants an see if I can grow um agin.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

wott kaind uv dorg iz Clancy?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wott kaind uv dorg iz Clancy?


He be half Jack Russel and half Pomeranian. Only he tinks he be a Shepherd/Bulldog mix.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> He be half Jack Russel and half Pomeranian. Only he tinks he be a Shepherd/Bulldog mix.


ai nose de tipe - napoleon kommplex! Jacks are offen laik dat! dere are tu orn de fiyuld ai tekk bloo tu, un wun uv dem chases him inter de nettles!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Nou I hav a nuther dicishun ta mak. My libary is havin a "Senior Soshul" today. They gonna be games and snaks an stuff. I dun no If I wants ta go or not. I likes that thay is tryin to make gud tings fer old pipple ta do, but dunt no If I wants to bother wi goin. I gess i will cus it be the first time they did sumthin like this an I wud hate fer no one to sho up ta apreshate them fer tryin. I think I jus be lazy an don want to bother meself wit gettin out an goin. 
Sigh - I supose I will get orf the complutator - an change clos - and go git in ta cahr _ an then start ta cahr - an drive down ta road - sigh See whut i meene? sigh

I tak to yu later sigh.









































so i


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai nose de tipe - napoleon kommplex! Jacks are offen laik dat! dere are tu orn de fiyuld ai tekk bloo tu, un wun uv dem chases him inter de nettles!


Whut kinda dorg is Blu, I had him picsherd as kind o big.

Corse, Jacks makes a big noise when they gets ter rantin and ravin LOL


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Whut kinda dorg is Blu, I had him picsherd as kind o big.
> 
> Corse, Jacks makes a big noise when they gets ter rantin and ravin LOL


sorry misellen kozaise bean leit in arsnring.Bloo iz a half n half greyhound/whippet,orls nees un ellbows n bowuns,butt he duznt know hees notta pupi, sew hi leeps on pipulls nees wen dey vissit.

hii dunt barrk mutch, butt hi sings tu myusikk er lott. his party trick is Julie Andrews and "My favourite things" ...mekks pipull larf !


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ooh ai just hadda nock on de dorr ... mai muslim neyburrs havv givn me e boks uv sweety fings ter seller brate di end uv Ramadan. Ailse trai tu gett pikkshure. luked at de bakk un ai downt no de flavvers, but dey iz meid mowstli wiv milk n milk n sugger n nutts ......and morr milk n milk n shugger ....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

n raisins, n semolina,n cardamons, n fennel seeds n sesame seeds n pineapple n cherries n eggs n orl sorts uv tings. bloo iz veri innerested ....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> sorry misellen kozaise bean leit in arsnring.Bloo iz a half n half greyhound/whippet,orls nees un ellbows n bowuns,butt he duznt know hees notta pupi, sew hi leeps on pipulls nees wen dey vissit.
> 
> hii dunt barrk mutch, butt hi sings tu myusikk er lott. his party trick is Julie Andrews and "My favourite things" ...mekks pipull larf !


Aw I bet he's preshus. I'v only seen a whippet in picshurs but I like them greyhounds. I was thinkin bout doptin one of te retired race dogs but then Clancy comed along an attached himsef to me. So there ya hav it. Wen a dog er cat chuzes you and ses "yu will tak me home wif yu" yu jus don't hav a chers, cus yu has yersef a new furbaby (planned or not).


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ooh ai just hadda nock on de dorr ... mai muslim neyburrs havv givn me e boks uv sweety fings ter seller brate di end uv Ramadan. Ailse trai tu gett pikkshure. luked at de bakk un ai downt no de flavvers, but dey iz meid mowstli wiv milk n milk n sugger n nutts ......and morr milk n milk n shugger ....


Nou ya gon an went an dun it and made me start drulin agin. An mai nit bib int dun yet so I is havin tu hol tat papir towl over mai chin. :XD:

That were nise of yur naybors. My new naybors is sneekin over at nite an dumpin thar garbag in my dumpster. I gess they tinks I is ta nayborhood colection point an they gits free trash service.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> n raisins, n semolina,n cardamons, n fennel seeds n sesame seeds n pineapple n cherries n eggs n orl sorts uv tings. bloo iz veri innerested ....


Blu seens ter be perlite, Clancy wud be trying ta take it away. An wen he cudnt get it, he wud wate fer his chance then wen mai back was terned, him wud steel it. (I calls him the white menace). :roll:

by ta way, be shur ta save sum o that fer ta atic.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye ha' Raspberry and Blueberry frozen in BIG freezer. Eye ha' Blueberry jam/juice? made in refrigerator. I'm nae sure of what ta' call it as it did nae jam up the day Eye worked it up. Only one batch out of 6 tha' did nae!

Eye know 'bout lack of wanting to motivate out o' the house.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye ha' Raspberry and Blueberry frozen in BIG freezer. Eye ha' Blueberry jam/juice? made in refrigerator. I'm nae sure of what ta' call it as it did nae jam up the day Eye worked it up. Only one batch out of 6 tha' did nae!
> 
> Eye know 'bout lack of wanting to motivate out o' the house.


Sounds like buberie sirup. Had that appen wunc wit strawbery an we strained it an made sirup. It were gud on pancakes.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> n raisins, n semolina,n cardamons, n fennel seeds n sesame seeds n pineapple n cherries n eggs n orl sorts uv tings. bloo iz veri innerested ....


Ere wotch awl goein onaeboeut fude fore, ear am ei sittin waytin fer de flishnchipo vann ee yuezlee honkziz ooter ter lerruz kneow eez onde waye,hits gerrin derk neow soe i carnt goe owt evun if'n ee cumz,iem gunna haffta ave dgin innsted


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Aw I bet he's preshus. I'v only seen a whippet in picshurs but I like them greyhounds. I was thinkin bout doptin one of te retired race dogs but then Clancy comed along an attached himsef to me. So there ya hav it. Wen a dog er cat chuzes you and ses "yu will tak me home wif yu" yu jus don't hav a chers, cus yu has yersef a new furbaby (planned or not).


yups, bloo give mi know tchoise butter tek him. Deres a pic ov heem on a fred korled "Blue Stealing!".

aize jest gott een frummer meatin an de flapp at de end uv di sweetie bokks haz mistearyussli opened ----


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Ere wotch awl goein onaeboeut fude fore, ear am ei sittin waytin fer de flishnchipo vann ee yuezlee honkziz ooter ter lerruz kneow eez onde waye,hits gerrin derk neow soe i carnt goe owt evun if'n ee cumz,iem gunna haffta ave dgin innsted


u gotta feesh n cheap vann? ai woont maing wun uv dem raund ear ...


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye ha' Raspberry and Blueberry frozen in BIG freezer. Eye ha' Blueberry jam/juice? made in refrigerator. I'm nae sure of what ta' call it as it did nae jam up the day Eye worked it up. Only one batch out of 6 tha' did nae!
> 
> Eye know 'bout lack of wanting to motivate out o' the house.


ai laiks yer skottish hakksent kaizzie, itt rminds mi uv mai mum. Korl de gjam preserve un pritends it woz mentter bi laik datt


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> u gotta feesh n cheap vann? ai woont maing wun uv dem raund ear ...


Yaffta liveinn da ruff hearier lyke wottie do, feash n cheep vanns doont kum onkin ooterz reownd posh heariers lyke ware yoo lieve. Az dat dorg Blu bin att yer choklit wyle yoo bin oeuwt


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Yaffta liveinn da ruff hearier lyke wottie do, feash n cheep vanns doont kum onkin ooterz reownd posh heariers lyke ware yoo lieve. Az dat dorg Blu bin att yer choklit wyle yoo bin oeuwt


bloo jes hadd err leetle luke, know iitin. ai kun tel naw wen hiis stealed or likked summat kox hi krorls onn his beli!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Nou ya gon an went an dun it and made me start drulin agin. An mai nit bib int dun yet so I is havin tu hol tat papir towl over mai chin. :XD:
> 
> That were nise of yur naybors. My new naybors is sneekin over at nite an dumpin thar garbag in my dumpster. I gess they tinks I is ta nayborhood colection point an they gits free trash service.


Hey missellen, dem neow nayburz hain't verry nyce peepul if'n they dump gerbidge inn yore dumster, sneek out att nyte n chook itt bak


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

lol bawt garbage. jes bean tokkin tu mi neyburr bowt fokksiz un dey gjowk baut haw de fokksiz hav playn maccie Ds in de weak, un di beeg lukkshurry wuns att de weekends. dey leeve de baggs in de garrden


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

bed time fer me. nite nite wun an orl x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> lol bawt garbage. jes bean tokkin tu mi neyburr bowt fokksiz un dey gjowk baut haw de fokksiz hav playn maccie Ds in de weak, un di beeg lukkshurry wuns att de weekends. dey leeve de baggs in de garrden


Dat meade mei laff bowt dem fokksiz,i bett dey luv dem makideez,wen peepul putt baggsowt fer da binnmenn the fokksiz tare emm opun andave a middnyte feest


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> yups, bloo give mi know tchoise butter tek him. Deres a pic ov heem on a fred korled "Blue Stealing!".
> 
> aize jest gott een frummer meatin an de flapp at de end uv di sweetie bokks haz mistearyussli opened ----


LOL LOL LOL Oh how familiar that is. My Menic luvs peanut butter buv all els. I kint safly leeve a jar of it ona table an wak away. Believe it or not he has manijd to untwist the lid on der jar and likd out der p-butter as far doon as his tung wud reech


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> u gotta feesh n cheap vann? ai woont maing wun uv dem raund ear ...


We dunt gots fish n chip vanies heer. We kin git piza delivd but Ai wud surly luv ta be able ta git fishnchip dat way. (Corse its not called fish and chips over here but yu no wat i meens- When I was little in Buffalo it was called a fish fry. But where i am now you just as fer a fish dinner. But hit dunt cum ina van.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> lol bawt garbage. jes bean tokkin tu mi neyburr bowt fokksiz un dey gjowk baut haw de fokksiz hav playn maccie Ds in de weak, un di beeg lukkshurry wuns att de weekends. dey leeve de baggs in de garrden


Sumbodie needs ter fo oot der an splayn to dem foxxies thet those mackie Ds is not gud fer dem. tu mush fat an salt! - But ya no, sumtymes thar jus dunt siem ta by any thin els that tasties jus rite.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Hey missellen, dem neow nayburz hain't verry nyce peepul if'n they dump gerbidge inn yore dumster, sneek out att nyte n chook itt bak


I wud du thet but I caint pruv wich ones it tis. twud be jus mai luk to chuck it inta the rong yard and then they wud call ta POleese on me.

I tink I mite jus give up da dumpster an go wit the rollee cans wat i kin keep by me bak dore an pull out to der kerb on klecshun dai. Den ifn sumwun wants to sneek in ta use um, they kin klimb my fence and splain ta Clancy wy they be ther. LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Dat meade mei laff bowt dem fokksiz,i bett dey luv dem makideez,wen peepul putt baggsowt fer da binnmenn the fokksiz tare emm opun andave a middnyte feest


Kant ya jus pikshure that. All uf um a sittin around an munchin on burgers an fries?

That reminds me. I gots two big todes what stais around my patio. Wen Clancy decides ta be picky aboot is fud an wont ete it, them toads hops rite in an clenes it up.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

We'ens jes' got grapes, cherries, peaches ... good thing we ha' a big freezer. <G>

So...I managed a Scottish accent? Pity Eye can nae keep it up via in-person...and ha' a straight face.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

aiz jest wowuk upp un havv bean larfin att yer storys uv hanimals un trash kans (I have di wheelie sort) un tings.

Cherries? Did sumwun say cherries? I uster by Bing cherries frum USA. Dey woz spensive, but dey woz di bes cheries ai no - cept Dgerman blakk cheries .....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aiz jest wowuk upp un havv bean larfin att yer storys uv hanimals un trash kans (I have di wheelie sort) un tings.
> 
> Cherries? Did sumwun say cherries? I uster by Bing cherries frum USA. Dey woz spensive, but dey woz di bes cheries ai no - cept Dgerman blakk cheries .....


I luvcherries, canyou remember when we woz kids and used to get the stone between fum and finger andshoot em at nuvver kids.
we got wheelisort binsm my nayber wiv awl dem dorgs fills herz wiv---well eim nott gonna sae kuz itz dishgushtin. She filfy mare


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> I luvcherries, canyou remember when we woz kids and used to get the stone between fum and finger andshoot em at nuvver kids.
> we got wheelisort binsm my nayber wiv awl dem dorgs fills herz wiv---well eim nott gonna sae kuz itz dishgushtin. She filfy mare


you woz betterer brort urp den mi. mai bruvvers yuouster chute de cheries stownes streit frum dere maufs.... un wot dat dirrty wummin duse wiv orl datt dogg mess dusn't bare finkin erbawt. spows et leest shi putts it een der binn ......


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> you woz betterer brort urp den mi. mai bruvvers yuouster chute de cheries stownes streit frum dere maufs.... un wot dat dirrty wummin duse wiv orl datt dogg mess dusn't bare finkin erbawt. spows et leest shi putts it een der binn ......


da boyz yewsta spit da stones at uz gerlz anorl
eijust hanged woshinowt cuz wevva man say no rayne til mundee'
yes spose yer ryte dem wimmin do kleen up arfter dorgs but its still nott niece fer the rest on uz, fink dey mite bee gouing in cupple wikks tyme, fingers crosst


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

sew dem wimmin arr on de muve? dattle bea e rileef for yer. ai kant emadgine hau nassti eat has been, speshulli in di ott wevver. you pore fing


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> sew dem wimmin arr on de muve? dattle bea e rileef for yer. ai kant emadgine hau nassti eat has been, speshulli in di ott wevver. you pore fing


yep,dey moove 20th this munf-- karnt wayte to gett bakk tu nurmul ande gettin properlee nytez slip and a nyce smellin yard, and my fat catt nott bein scared, bye da way missellen Fat cat is the boy i feed cuz ee aint gott noe body, iz mom lfeft im wen det mooved


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> yep,dey moove 20th this munf-- karnt wayte to gett bakk tu nurmul ande gettin properlee nytez slip and a nyce smellin yard, and my fat catt nott bein scared, bye da way missellen Fat cat is the boy i feed cuz ee aint gott noe body, iz mom lfeft im wen det mooved


Fat Cat is lurky tu avv yu glennie. aize bean leyzi un seetin here - wel, neetin sokks urn wotchin beebeesea ai pleyerr, un kaind uv finkin ai orterr du sumfing laik a roobard krumbell seens ai gotts sum roobarb


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> da boyz yewsta spit da stones at uz gerlz anorl
> eijust hanged woshinowt cuz wevva man say no rayne til mundee'
> yes spose yer ryte dem wimmin do kleen up arfter dorgs but its still nott niece fer the rest on uz, fink dey mite bee gouing in cupple wikks tyme, fingers crosst


I be crosin mai fingers fer yur naybers ta leve tu. Mebe so if nuff fingirs crosd thy wunt chanyn der fynd.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> yep,dey moove 20th this munf-- karnt wayte to gett bakk tu nurmul ande gettin properlee nytez slip and a nyce smellin yard, and my fat catt nott bein scared, bye da way missellen Fat cat is the boy i feed cuz ee aint gott noe body, iz mom lfeft im wen det mooved


AW pipple whu leve pets laik dat shud be hung up by dems tows.

Yeers ago ai gotten a little dorg thet wei. She was a cockapoo and showed up at mai dore wun dai. I taked all over the nayborhood an tryd to find her owner cus I thawt she had jus wannerd orf an gotten lorst. Wun of der naybors recnized her an tole me she had wunnered war she went. Pipple nex ta her had muved of an lef the dog an a cat behin. She had te cat but dint no whar the dorg went. I kep her an she was jus as sweit as she cud be. I had er fer 12 year befo she got cancer.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

owe orl di tork ev lorst hanimarls. weenter fore larst ai lett bloo aut en thort twas earlii fer powst tu rive - butt eat wox animal bokks wiv tu frit katts eensaide. ai coodnt kip em un rang de rspca whu keim ter klect dem, de hoffiser sed deyd hadda korl two deys bifore arskin dem tu teik tu katts kos de piipul wos muvin - sew dey nyu whu hadd leftem. Bee siades witch, de numpty peepul hadd dere surrname written orn de kreit!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Fat Cat is lurky tu avv yu glennie. aize bean leyzi un seetin here - wel, neetin sokks urn wotchin beebeesea ai pleyerr, un kaind uv finkin ai orterr du sumfing laik a roobard krumbell seens ai gotts sum roobarb


Ie'm bin bizzy cuttin lowdz uv blinkin ivy wots cweepin aawl owvermie shedd, iatethe stuff, neow iem dunnin soe gunna bee leyzi n ave a seet dahn yoomz lukie to have da roodarb i luv nat in da kwumbel, ei put oringe joose in meinand golldemsirrup


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Ie'm bin bizzy cuttin lowdz uv blinkin ivy wots cweepin aawl owvermie shedd, iatethe stuff, neow iem dunnin soe gunna bee leyzi n ave a seet dahn yoomz lukie to have da roodarb i luv nat in da kwumbel, ei put oringe joose in meinand golldemsirrup


ai fergotts bawt putin ornge deuce inn, butt aint gott nun. haffta meik du. gott demerara shooger fer de krumbel - dough eats ferr mai sun, whool iit ennyfing reeli, lol


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> owe orl di tork ev lorst hanimarls. weenter fore larst ai lett bloo aut en thort twas earlii fer powst tu rive - butt eat wox animal bokks wiv tu frit katts eensaide. ai coodnt kip em un rang de rspca whu keim ter klect dem, de hoffiser sed deyd hadda korl two deys bifore arskin dem tu teik tu katts kos de piipul wos muvin - sew dey nyu whu hadd leftem. Bee siades witch, de numpty peepul hadd dere surrname written orn de kreit!


So dey us lef um fer U ta handl, neize pipple huh>

A few yeers ago, I kum hom at bout 10 PM an saw sumpin blokin mai gayt on ta inside. I hadda go muv it afor I kud driv mai cahr thru. Hit tarned oot ba be a rabbit kage cornpleet wi flop eared bunny. I noed hu lef it cause sum naybors tu dors fum me had pet rabits and thay had jus muved thet day. I gess them kunt tak ta rabit an I is nown to be a softee bout any aminul. I fussed an hollered but ended up keepin him. He jus died las yere an I still got ta cage. It be a nice wun so I figger sum wun will need wun an I will gi it tu them.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

write, aisle bea bakk leyterr .... fellin gilty unuff tu gett summat dun lol


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

This be a gud day. Ta raign finly stayd away and it got dry enuff fer me ta sit outsaide. I spraid mesef wit repelent and lit a skeeter chaser by me chayr. Thim I sitted down and spint aboot a hour nittin. Gosh it felt gud ta be outdoors fer a bit. Corse I shuda bin out der pullin weeds. But I did pull sum air potato vine what was taken over (it awmost covered me glider so bad I lyke tu of lorst hit).

Naturly it dint last an it rayned agin a lil whyle ago but at leest I had a whyle to sit outsie. If ay dunt git outside a lil bit I gits stir craze and cant sit still and then I gits all over aicky.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> This be a gud day. Ta raign finly stayd away and it got dry enuff fer me ta sit outsaide. I spraid mesef wit repelent and lit a skeeter chaser by me chayr. Thim I sitted down and spint aboot a hour nittin. Gosh it felt gud ta be outdoors fer a bit. Corse I shuda bin out der pullin weeds. But I did pull sum air potato vine what was taken over (it awmost covered me glider so bad I lyke tu of lorst hit).
> 
> Naturly it dint last an it rayned agin a lil whyle ago but at leest I had a whyle to sit outsie. If ay dunt git outside a lil bit I gits stir craze and cant sit still and then I gits all over aicky.


Glad youse hadd a gud dai, weere still havin nise sunnie dayz been bit kooler todai tho Iez bean innde gardin too pullin weadz and blinkin ivee, i hates dat stuff cweeps awl ova mie shedd.I ope Lady Lostie saeved us sum roobarm krumbul, trubbul iz dat gweedy sun ov herz has probly gobbulled it awl to hymself


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

owe aiz gladd u woz aible to sitt awt misellen, speshully korse youse add suth badd wevver, is kooler ear tu, witch ai priferrs - un bloo as djoined mi inn bedd de larse two naits.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

un ai dint du de krumbell korse mai sunn ownli kemm in kweekli. eez avvin probblemms wiv hiz girulfren, mai pore bebbi


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> write, aisle bea bakk leyterr .... fellin gilty unuff tu gett summat dun lol


AZ yer dun awl yer djobs, iez bin maekin a kaek fore termorrer, we lyke kaek after weeve had uz chinese tearawaye and havv u gayme uv kardz, ei sumtymez cheet


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> AZ yer dun awl yer djobs, iez bin maekin a kaek fore termorrer, we lyke kaek after weeve had uz chinese tearawaye and havv u gayme uv kardz, ei sumtymez cheet


wot kar geims u plei yu cheetar?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> owe aiz gladd u woz aible to sitt awt misellen, speshully korse youse add suth badd wevver, is kooler ear tu, witch ai priferrs - un bloo as djoined mi inn bedd de larse two naits.


Clancy kips mi cmpny in bed mos ever nite. He lykes ta snuggle an sumtymes he snugles me awmos orf da bed! I wakes up n he us wll layd out in ta middle an aies jus barly hangin on ter ta ej. Wen I trys ta push im back ower, He grabs hold an aie caint ardly muv im. O corse all dat wakes me uu mor an I git up grumblin and fussin at im. As if he kares as e snoozes on :hunf: LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> un ai dint du de krumbell korse mai sunn ownli kemm in kweekli. eez avvin probblemms wiv hiz girulfren, mai pore bebbi


Dat gurlfrin prolly dunt unerstan him


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> AZ yer dun awl yer djobs, iez bin maekin a kaek fore termorrer, we lyke kaek after weeve had uz chinese tearawaye and havv u gayme uv kardz, ei sumtymez cheet


No no no. Yu dunt cheet! Yu jus redefines de ruls.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wot kar geims u plei yu cheetar?


I jus tol ya, she dunt cheet.

At lees my older sister uster tel me she wernt cheetin, that I jus dint unnerstan the ruls. I seemed that ever tyme i started winnin, she hadda re-esplayn the rules tu me and why aye hant won at all.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wot kar geims u plei yu cheetar?


Ownlee playe rhummee, i teached my grandies to be cheetahz, wee give eachmuvver kardz wot wee nead he he


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

lol, orl dese karr geims sown laik de wuns mai bruvvers played wiv mee. ai nivver seyumed two winn eiver


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> lol, orl dese karr geims sown laik de wuns mai bruvvers played wiv mee. ai nivver seyumed two winn eiver


LOL, DEY CHEETERED DATS WY YOO DINNA WYN -- PM ON THE WAY M'LADY lOSTIE-- OOPS CApitulz


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

un azz fer bloo sliipin wiv mi, ai ollers sed aid nivver lett u dorgi du dat, butt wenn ai wenter veesit mai daddy en mai fren luked affterr im, shi lett himm slip inn herr speair beddroom. enniweis, den larse winner woz sew kowuld eat woz naise tu ave im. hi laiks iz ate hawers sew hi dunt laik mi shuvvin himm - wee kipp two awer owun sayds


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

greyhounds are real couch potatoes - they run like carzy for 20 mins, then sleep the rest uv de dei


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> greyhounds are real couch potatoes - they run like carzy for 20 mins, then sleep the rest uv de dei


They has ta cornsarve der inergy fur da runnin.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> un azz fer bloo sliipin wiv mi, ai ollers sed aid nivver lett u dorgi du dat, butt wenn ai wenter veesit mai daddy en mai fren luked affterr im, shi lett himm slip inn herr speair beddroom. enniweis, den larse winner woz sew kowuld eat woz naise tu ave im. hi laiks iz ate hawers sew hi dunt laik mi shuvvin himm - wee kipp two awer owun sayds


My Boris lykes to slip onn mei bedd, butt onlie stayz forea whyle den gouez off toe da speir rume


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Ai gonna go get sum fud and then trie ta do sum mor on me nittin. I tinks i am gettin inta trubl wit dat I now has 5 project started and I be spendin tu mush tyme on the forum.

See evbody later.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> greyhounds are real couch potatoes - they run like carzy for 20 mins, then sleep the rest uv de dei


Bit lyke mei thenn, i lyke runnin NOT   karnt doo it neow


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

seeyer misellen and hapi nittin x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Bit lyke mei thenn, i lyke runnin NOT   karnt doo it neow


aize nivver bean inter runin - ai laik swimin - could swim as sune as ai kude wolk (bruvvers chukked mee inn) butt nort runnin. bloos gude att itt eniwei. iff hii meats a bigg croos dorg hi jus runs veri fasst in sircles raund dem, with iz funi


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

howkeys, ai fink ai shood gew upp di wooden stairs to bedfordshire now - an glennie, tis yore beddtime two


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Ai gonna go get sum fud and then trie ta do sum mor on me nittin. I tinks i am gettin inta trubl wit dat I now has 5 project started and I be spendin tu mush tyme on the forum.
> 
> See evbody later.


Seeta sune misellen apee nittin x x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> howkeys, ai fink ai shood gew upp di wooden stairs to bedfordshire now - an glennie, tis yore beddtime two


Yess eim orf now seaya tomoz nytey nyte x x x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

well halo orl. aim jess poolin maisel terr gether .... sumwot kranki dis mornin, nott helupped bai faindin err fokks az dunn eats beezness orn mai dorstepp....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> well halo orl. aim jess poolin maisel terr gether .... sumwot kranki dis mornin, nott helupped bai faindin err fokks az dunn eats beezness orn mai dorstepp....


Ope krankies goes away sune (hug )-- da fokkiz bizniss iz a sign ee lurves yoo  eez seayin fans m'ladie fore lettinmei plaey inn youre gerdim and leevin stuff fore Blu to role inn


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Ope krankies goes away sune (hug )-- da fokkiz bizniss iz a sign ee lurves yoo  eez seayin fans m'ladie fore lettinmei plaey inn youre gerdim and leevin stuff fore Blu to role inn


loll iffn datts wot er fankfull fokks duz, gimme e krankie wun enni dei ......


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye jes' completed 9 rows of the double-knit first project that Prismaticr is running. Circled, in pencil, row 9 'cause I have a sleep attack a'coming! <G>

Surprisingly it's going faster than expected. As I told the workshop people...I'm taking pictures WHEN it's done.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye jes' completed 9 rows of the double-knit first project that Prismaticr is running. Circled, in pencil, row 9 'cause I have a sleep attack a'coming! <G>
> 
> Surprisingly it's going faster than expected. As I told the workshop people...I'm taking pictures WHEN it's done.


I've seen double knitting (which I think is not the yarn but the way of knitting two sides together) One day I'll try the Hoover blanket on Ravelry ...


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I want to learn double-knitting too but right now I have too many things going. I have GOT to get mesel orgnyzed for ay starts neethin yls.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie, dem fokksies luvs yu lyke Glennie sed. They jus telin other aminuls that yu bee thar pipple and fer them ta stay the h--- away fum yu. (ain't it nis ta be luved?)

An sides, yu got tu apreshate dem levin Blu gifties, they mus luv him tu.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Good Mornin Evbodie.

I has got the dizzies this AM. Prolly cuz I dint sleep enuff (stupid me, I stayed up ta finish my buk). Lukin at ta screen is startin ta make me feel sorta ickie. Gess I better gets orf.

Later all


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I've seen double knitting (which I think is not the yarn but the way of knitting two sides together) One day I'll try the Hoover blanket on Ravelry ...


Ham ei fick but i fort double nittin was a kynd of yarn, i doent fink eniey ov youse kan nit reelie, yoo just telled peepul on Kp dat yoo kud nit soe yoo kud gerronit,aim nott darft.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Lostie, dem fokksies luvs yu lyke Glennie sed. They jus telin other aminuls that yu bee thar pipple and fer them ta stay the h--- away fum yu. (ain't it nis ta be luved?)
> 
> An sides, yu got tu apreshate dem levin Blu gifties, they mus luv him tu.


wel aisle trai two fink uv eat datt whey ... butt ease harud ... jes member two luke biffor ai steps awt ....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wel aisle trai two fink uv eat datt whey ... butt ease harud ... jes member two luke biffor ai steps awt ....


awtulate lol


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> awtulate lol


lol


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Ham ei fick but i fort double nittin was a kynd of yarn, i doent fink eniey ov youse kan nit reelie, yoo just telled peepul on Kp dat yoo kud nit soe yoo kud gerronit,aim nott darft.


I think it depends on the spacing of the terms. DK is the yarn, double knitting/double-knitting is the process of knitting two colors together in a pattern.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I think it depends on the spacing of the terms. DK is the yarn, double knitting/double-knitting is the process of knitting two colors together in a pattern.


hmmm.. aid steal like to try the hoover balnket sometime.. it's make a good blankie for a winter baby


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Looked at the Hoover blanket. I like the fancier Claddagh and other neat titles from Ravelry/blogs.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

thats nice bust aime stil gowing tu meik mai fust trai de hoover blankie - spose ai laike de histerry uv it best


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ewe would ha' fewer changes...but Eye do like the fancyness...starting small furst!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wel aisle trai two fink uv eat datt whey ... butt ease harud ... jes member two luke biffor ai steps awt ....


Dunt no bou yu, but wen ai steps in "sumpin" ai sumtymes fergits ta wach mi langwedge!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> thats nice bust aime stil gowing tu meik mai fust trai de hoover blankie - spose ai laike de histerry uv it best


Ai dun savd tha patern tu. Jus seems kinder neet ta make der sam blanket wat Mrs Hoover mayd.

Dunt no wen mai skils wil be up ter hit. (Since Glennie dun cached me oot bowt been abl ter nit LOL)

Ai tinks Duble nittin be whar it will be reversible, wi one pattern on one side and opposite pattern on uther side. but no rite or rong side. (hmm seems ter be aloto sides to it)


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> hmmm.. aid steal like to try the hoover balnket sometime.. it's make a good blankie for a winter baby


Hoover blankiet sownds nyce, butt aim nott havvina babiey m'lady, eiz bin innda hatikhand nott gotta bouyfrend, praps yoo kud meak one fore Blu


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Hoover blankiet sownds nyce, butt aim nott havvina babiey m'lady, eiz bin innda hatikhand nott gotta bouyfrend, praps yoo kud meak one fore Blu


mekka boyyfren fer bloo?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Dunt no bou yu, but wen ai steps in "sumpin" ai sumtymes fergits ta wach mi langwedge!


deepens whuse leesnin!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> mekka boyyfren fer bloo?


Noe noe, m'ladiee, knot a bouyfren fore ower Blo ee dusnt swingdat waey, ie meened a blammkit fore imm dun bee sillie


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

owe err blankkit lol. wel hize gottabowt 12 orlreddi, sew ai fink eat kan wayt. aim gladd aim onner sokk rush dough, kos mai feet ar akkershully feelin kowuld att de mowment (ish)


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> deepens whuse leesnin!


depens wha on mi fut wether I wurri boot hu lisnen LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I owpind de dower this mornin ta let Clancy owt and sumpin landid on ta back o my neck. I awmos jumps out tha door (an I awredi browk mi leg wanc fallin auf that sam dorstep). It turned owt ta bea treefrawg what had setled fer tha dai sumwher owver the dor. He felled whin I opend it an hopped orf lukin iritated. We wownt discus mi langwidg then, wot a grate wai ta start ta day. Mi hart was al revved up an i dint even hav to do no tow tuches.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> depens wha on mi fut wether I wurri boot hu lisnen LOL


If'n yoo gits fokkziz stuff onyer shooze itt wud maeke yoo saye da bad werds sshh, wee woent mynd, ei sey badd fingz if'n ei dropp da steech wen eim nittin Anywaze wee gott luvlie coole det tudaye, maels a chanje fromm awl dat ot wevva, I dun nead to ave mie fanniz twerlin , ei bett Ladie Lostie aint gott her fanniz twerlin neever cuz her feats am coeld, she dun lyke da ot wevva neaver


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I owpind de dower this mornin ta let Clancy owt and sumpin landid on ta back o my neck. I awmos jumps out tha door (an I awredi browk mi leg wanc fallin auf that sam dorstep). It turned owt ta bea treefrawg what had setled fer tha dai sumwher owver the dor. He felled whin I opend it an hopped orf lukin iritated. We wownt discus mi langwidg then, wot a grate wai ta start ta day. Mi hart was al revved up an i dint even hav to do no tow tuches.


OO mei gudniss missy, dat must've skaredyoo, fink yoo woz titled to siey badd langwidge , ei opeyu feal awlrite wee dun nknead noe skarez lyke dat


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> OO mei gudniss missy, dat must've skaredyoo, fink yoo woz titled to siey badd langwidge , ei opeyu feal awlrite wee dun nknead noe skarez lyke dat


I be fyne. Soon as I sar de frog I was OK but fer a minit thar Oo bouy. All I kud think of were a rat er a snake. Aym not ezactly scard of either of those but I dont wants em on me neever. Wunc I nowed I hant been atakted by a man etin python er sumpin it were kinda funy.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Thinkin bowt frogs, I got tu big toads whut has been hangin round the patio whar I feeds Clancy. Toads be smarter that we thinks. Las nite one othem was sittin rite by the dish waitin fer is dinner! I dropt sum dry cat fud on the patio fer him and he went rite ower an started etin. It begins ta luk lyke I got a nu pet.

Clancy has seen him etin his fud wen he leeves it. So yestday he tried to be picky and not eet. I tol him thats ok Clancy. The toad will eat it. He looked over at the toad etin the cat food and started etin his own fud, spoilt thing, it luked like a kase o "I dunt want it but I dunt want nobody else ta get it eether". grin and lol


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I be fyne. Soon as I sar de frog I was OK but fer a minit thar Oo bouy. All I kud think of were a rat er a snake. Aym not ezactly scard of either of those but I dont wants em on me neever. Wunc I nowed I hant been atakted by a man etin python er sumpin it were kinda funy.


Fank gudniss fer dat, iem orf to da hattik neow, aim hoepin Lady Lostie haz sum fude cuz iem fealin pekish, shee mite stillbe snoering tho, ore myte bee nittin dem sox sooe shee wunt bee avin mutch tyme to fynd us fude, wunder i'fn shee haz eny goosegog kwumbul cuz dats wot ei fancee


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

rightiho aize bean awt un bakk en bloo has putt tu shoos inn his bedd.

misellen, wot er menadgeie yu gots wear yu lives! Hoppin yur orlrait dough. azz two ratts - ai aint two bovvered bawts dem kos mi boyyes add pett ratts wen dey woz yungerr. Dey mekk gude petts, beat laik dawgs - no dere neims en sutch. an eef yu havv viseeters wu stei two longg yu kan say tis taim fer de ratts hexersixe .....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> rightiho aize bean awt un bakk en bloo has putt tu shoos inn his bedd.
> 
> misellen, wot er menadgeie yu gots wear yu lives! Hoppin yur orlrait dough. azz two ratts - ai aint two bovvered bawts dem kos mi boyyes add pett ratts wen dey woz yungerr. Dey mekk gude petts, beat laik dawgs - no dere neims en sutch. an eef yu havv viseeters wu stei two longg yu kan say tis taim fer de ratts hexersixe .....


Stru I niver had a pet rat but Ai has held em in ta pet shop and keep thinkin bout gettin wun. Ai uster hav pet mice but dem dies tu yung so I dont hav em no mor. (but I keeps lukin at em in ta pet shops). Clancy trys ta kill rats tho, an dus kill im if he can get close enuff, so I tink I has ta wait bout a pet wun. Wun dese days I plan tu move tua partment cus it gettin tu hard ta keep up the yard, but I will stay here as long as I still ave Clancy an Punky cus them wud not like bein cooped up in a partment, they tu useta goin in an out. Anyhoo afer I muv ta a smll place I prolly get either a rat or guinea pig. I uster have guinea pigs an they is gud pets tu.

I has promisd my fambly that I wud no get more pets fer a whyle tho. I wants to be able to travel sum and its hard to get way wen yu hav too many pets.

Corse, I hasn dun tu gud a job o cuttin down cus all them so called wyld critters outdors seems ta think they my pets. Todes wates fer me ta feed em, squirrels foller me aroun waitin fer ta take penuts out mi pocket. Birds sits on the limb an watches me fill the feeder an swoop down afor I can even get away. Aynt wild natur grand? :lol: :roll:

I seims to be ramblin here, I mus be havin wun of them tawkin jags. lol


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Ai jus got a email update frum the wether channel. It gonna be hot. Can yu magin that? It be August in Florida an they sees fit ta tell me it gonna be hot. wow.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Lol at hort een Floridaland!

youse saung laik e propper dokter dooleetle. ai laiks ter fink erve orl de hanimals follerin yu eraund.. ass tu ratts dey dowunt leave lorng inuff reely. we ollers hadd two femeils ... de boy wuns are bit leizy. Wen ai gots fust reyscew dorg fer boys, shi wonted tu katch de ratts, butt she wornted tu pleeze mi two, un wenna sed now, shi 'beyed. Shi ad been in de kennels fer sikks mumfs un shi wonted tu be keppt!

Wurn day ai woz in de loo un herd Jet wainin. We ai keim aut, wun uv de ratts woz peering daun att herr, en Jet worse despret tu katch eat butt knew she werent loud!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

di ownli fing ai seed bloo katchh woz un ant, un datt woz korse eat wolked pastt is bedd!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I used to have mice and a cat. The cat was aways lukin at the mise in there habitrail an fussin aroun it. 
Wun day I herd anoyse fum ware the habitrail sat and here came Alex (a white cat) carrying Ebony (a black mouse) in is mouf. I held mi han down an Alex set the mouse in mi han unharmed. I cunt figger out how he got the mouse out. 

a few days later, I was wachin an the cat was pawin on the little round seal on ta outsyde an the same black mouse was a pawin on it fum the inside. Next think I nos the seal started ta move. Then I new the two fur brats had between em got the ting open, mouse came oot an cat picked him up. It luked like them pland it tugether. After that I taped the entry up an just used a different door wat they cudnt open. But it were funny caus the cat never tryd to hurt the mouse, he jus brawt him to me.

I gess it were a gud ting I dint need him to catch wild mices caws he wud a brung them to me prolly in mai bed an let em go. LOL


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> di ownli fing ai seed bloo katchh woz un ant, un datt woz korse eat wolked pastt is bedd!


Datdog Bloo iz verrie shmart bouy ee nose oew tu catchdem cwitterz ants bee kwiyte dufflecoult to catch.misselen iz juss lyke dokter doodlittul, dem kritters shpeeks tu herr and fink shee torks bak tu dem ei dun lyke dem wats ore meeces, ir lyke giinypigz tho


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Aye luvs all aminals an aye tink tha senses it.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Aye luvs all aminals an aye tink tha senses it.


Oh eye missy hy luv awl de haminals tu butt sum ovdem I kudnt keap az petz


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

owe yess, anuvver hanimal storie. When ai hadd mai elderr sun (een Lundunn) wi hadd a strei katt. Shi woz veri leizi en knot innerested een huntin. Butt wen mai bebbi woz erbawt 6 weeks owuld, de katt disaided ai woz err badd muvver, sew she nided tu bring critters inn two shew di bebbi haw two hunt.. wi hadd sum merikan kussins visiting (dey woz frum floridaland). yu shud hav sean orl dese menn kattchin er mause wot hadd runn up de kerrtins!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Aye luvs all aminals an aye tink tha senses it.


dey mus do misellen x but aiz laik glennie - ai dowunt fink aid kip er sneyuk ...


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

aiz torkertiv tudei .. parrentli att Battersea Dogs Home, they koodnt unnerstand wai dorgs were out uv dere penns everi mawnin. sew dey sett upp e kamera and faund dat wun kood owpen de latches... un lett de uvvers awt tu plei!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> owe yess, anuvver hanimal storie. When ai hadd mai elderr sun (een Lundunn) wi hadd a strei katt. Shi woz veri leizi en knot innerested een huntin. Butt wen mai bebbi woz erbawt 6 weeks owuld, de katt disaided ai woz err badd muvver, sew she nided tu bring critters inn two shew di bebbi haw two hunt.. wi hadd sum merikan kussins visiting (dey woz frum floridaland). yu shud hav sean orl dese menn kattchin er mause wot hadd runn up de kerrtins!


OMG I can pickshur it. An ai bet der katt sat der wachin em an lukin proud! :lol:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> dey mus do misellen x but aiz laik glennie - ai dowunt fink aid kip er sneyuk ...


No, ai cunt kiep a snayk ether mosly cus of how they has ter be fed. Either live er thaw oot a ded mows er rat. Not fer mie.

I got a sum grassy sneiks in mi yard an a big black snake tu. I likes ter hav blak snaykes aroun caus they do hep control those rodents wat I dunt want cumin inside.

Pet rats what have been born and aways lived in captiv is wun thing but outdoor rats needs ta stay outdoors.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

feedin sneiks is deffo yucky. ai nose wottu miin bawt waild ratts - butt ai didd see a littel brawn wun inn mai gaaardeen wuns, un shi musthave hadd beybies sumwhere, kos she woz up on herr bakk leggs, scratcin de magpies away. veri breive, a reel sorta mummy fing


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

It sorta mayks ya feel gud seein sumthin lyke that. They cares an tayks car o ther yun uns jus lyke we du.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ooh ai haz bean hinvaited tu arfternoon tee on wennsdei. parrentli dere is sherry involved .. ai howp de queue kumber sangwidges are fin nuff tu see fru - dey arr ownli propper kaind ...


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ooh ai haz bean hinvaited tu arfternoon tee on wennsdei. parrentli dere is sherry involved .. ai howp de queue kumber sangwidges are fin nuff tu see fru - dey arr ownli propper kaind ...


Will da sherry be in place of er longside tee? I niver had a qukumber sangwish. Ai kip thinkin ai wud try um but nivr gets roun tu it. Ai lykes them slyced an marynated in butter milk wit sliced unions. Um gud tastin.

wich reminds me, I dint ete lunch an nough I be hongers. I got fish I gonna hav steemed. (Ai likes it beter fried but I has been tryin to eet mor helthy so now I steems em.) I wish ai has cum kukumbers nou that I started thinkin on em.

It be tu layte fer lunch nou and tu erly fer dinner so I think I just ete sum pretskels to hol me over fer a whyle.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

OK I gots my pretzkels tu stuff in my face an shut up tha rumbles fum my stomak.

We dunt du "tea" here lyke yu do in UK. I wishes we did cause it aways souns so sort o elegent to me. Oncet in a wily I see tat a restrant er hotel offers a "English Tea" but I never been tu won. I dunt no if it wud be lyke the reel thing er not.

Ennyway, it be gud that yu bin invited. Enjoy it an tell us bout it wen yu gits ome.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ai laik prekstels. un ai laig peekelled kookumberrs tu. rilly kookumber sangwidges arr fer posh piipull wu ownli need a likkle bitter sumfing at 4 o clokk. but dey is nais iffen de bred izz verri theen, un yu youse gud buttur ub a beat ov solt un pepperr.

azz ferr sheri ai dunt now - perapps eat ease err braib! nais cuppa tea wil du me


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

A nice cuppa tea will du fer mos enythin I theenks. It mosly wat I drinks. I drinks coffee tu cus that be wat usually offered, but wen I has a choys I likes tea better.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aiz torkertiv tudei .. parrentli att Battersea Dogs Home, they koodnt unnerstand wai dorgs were out uv dere penns everi mawnin. sew dey sett upp e kamera and faund dat wun kood owpen de latches... un lett de uvvers awt tu plei!


o dat didd meake mie laff, ri kan juss majim dat nortee dorg uppto iz twiks, gud job dem dorgs din exkape intu da streat, dorg werdunz wud haff tu fownd em awkup ande gett dem inntoo da vann


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> o dat didd meake mie laff, ri kan juss majim dat nortee dorg uppto iz twiks, gud job dem dorgs din exkape intu da streat, dorg werdunz wud haff tu fownd em awkup ande gett dem inntoo da vann


Dat be funny. I mus ha missed that wun. It amazin wat dorgs kin larn an how they will use it sumtymes. This un was a good fren to let is plaimates out tu play wi him.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

lol bawt doggs howum - de dawg datt kood unlork de uvvers hadd pipull orl owver di kuntree wonting tu dopt him


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> A nice cuppa tea will du fer mos enythin I theenks. It mosly wat I drinks. I drinks coffee tu cus that be wat usually offered, but wen I has a choys I likes tea better.


nau yew gott mi fansie ing a cuppa tea 
:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> nau yew gott mi fansie ing a cuppa tea
> :thumbup:


That be fayr. Yu started mei wantin kukumberses.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> That be fayr. Yu started mei wantin kukumberses.


wel sew dere . ai gott de fikksins fer a cuppa.
:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wel sew dere . ai gott de fikksins fer a cuppa.
> :thumbup:


sew du ai. ya ya ya


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

An ai gots nacho cheez ta dip mai pretskels in tu. ha ha ha


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

larse yier mai sunn whent tu india fera munf (owe de fings his gott upp two) an hi brort mi bakk sum fresh Darjeeling tea. woz innerestin, butt mos innerestin fin woz ai fergott tu hempty dee teepott, and dere woz byootiful kullered mowuld grewed orn eat. ai sterrilised - butt mebbe woz nyu sorta pennysillin?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

An we better be gud er miz Glennie be tellin us to beinhavin arselfs.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> An ai gots nacho cheez ta dip mai pretskels in tu. ha ha ha


grrrrrr 
:-D


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> larse yier mai sunn whent tu india fera munf (owe de fings his gott upp two) an hi brort mi bakk sum fresh Darjeeling tea. woz innerestin, butt mos innerestin fin woz ai fergott tu hempty dee teepott, and dere woz byootiful kullered mowuld grewed orn eat. ai sterrilised - butt mebbe woz nyu sorta pennysillin?


Mebbe yu shuda savied it in kase yu got flu this winter.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wel sew dere . ai gott de fikksins fer a cuppa.
> :thumbup:


aimgott da kekkul on neow cuz yoo lotav sett mie orf,mite has a bikit wiv myne so thayre


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Ooo thet aminds me! I gots sum chewy*chawklit bikits (cookies) fum Publix Bakry yestday. I will ha den wi mai tee ternite. I wait till affer I eets tho so the taste will stay wi me.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eye wanna no wye wee aintin de hattik noe moore,iz itt kuz wee dunaff tu hyde frum dem grimmerz no moore


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Mai Clancy dawg is layin here staryn at me caws he wants mi pretskels. He wont take em tho unless I dip em in the cheese. It be spicy hot cheese tu but he lukes it that wai. I hopes it dunt set orf them stinkers he been given orf latly. If it do, I mite go sleep outside in der frisch hair.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Eye wanna no wye wee aintin de hattik noe moore,iz itt kuz wee dunaff tu hyde frum dem grimmerz no moore


Ai dunno, I hasn't been heerin mush bout them laytly. But I spect they be oot there lurkin.

I notis they still be sum snotty pipple anserin posts but not as mush correctin of grammer as went on fer a wyle. Now them just makes sarcastic coments but more suttle lyke.

Weuns seems to hav evolved into a sorta chattin circle. I be enjoyin it tu.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Mai Clancy dawg is layin here staryn at me caws he wants mi pretskels. He wont take em tho unless I dip em in the cheese. It be spicy hot cheese tu but he lukes it that wai. I hopes it dunt set orf them stinkers he been given orf latly. If it do, I mite go sleep outside in der frisch hair.


hO noe you dun want dem stinkerz, and dun yoo goe slippinnn owt inn da fraish ayre inkase critters kun sniffin rownd in da nyte


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Ai dunno, I hasn't been heerin mush bout them laytly. But I spect they be oot there lurkin.
> 
> I notis they still be sum snotty pipple anserin posts but not as mush correctin of grammer as went on fer a wyle. Now them just makes sarcastic coments but more suttle lyke.


pends whotcha korl suttlel, butt dere shore iz sum snotty stuf gowin orn. di spelin moniters un gramar plice is veri kwait dough. ai finks datts why aim outta do hattik ferer beat


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> hO noe you dun want dem stinkerz, and dun yoo goe slippinnn owt inn da fraish ayre inkase critters kun sniffin rownd in da nyte


aiz beat wurried bawt stinkkers misseff. ai had beans orn towust fur mi dinnerr. korse aiz err leidie, so aize nott de prollen - but datt bloo, wu ollers sheres mi diners ...


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Ai dunno, I hasn't been heerin mush bout them laytly. But I spect they be oot there lurkin.
> 
> I notis they still be sum snotty pipple anserin posts but not as mush correctin of grammer as went on fer a wyle. Now them just makes sarcastic coments but more suttle lyke.
> 
> Weuns seems to hav evolved into a sorta chattin circle. I be enjoyin it tu.


Ai fink dem peepul what mayke sarky fings aint nyce, wee dun av enyfin to doo wie dem, ai enjoys wot wee tork abowt bestest :thumbup: iyt maekes mie larf


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> hO noe you dun want dem stinkerz, and dun yoo goe slippinnn owt inn da fraish ayre inkase critters kun sniffin rownd in da nyte


Sumtymes I goes outsyde late at nite an sits on me glider. They be critters aroun that ya dunt see in daytime. Thar be a big owl callin mos ever nite. I seldum see him but I heers him a lot.

Possums comes around at nite and armidillos tu. A cuple of years ago in the spring I went out at nite and the armidllos was courtin. They got so bizzy chasin eech other that one big one almost ran into me. I had ta dodge out his way. They be funny litle critters. An I never have ta worry bout grubs an those ugly mole crickets caus they digs em up.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

un misellen, ai laiks owerr chatin sircel. is innerestin


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Youse lukkie to sea awl dem critters ai love howls, dey pritty berds and dey maek twit twwo noyziz


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Youse lukkie to sea awl dem critters ai love howls, dey pritty berds and dey maek twit twwo noyziz


aiz gottan owl wot sits orn mai chimbly sumtaims - eat leaves in de wudds att botum uv mi gardin.
en aiz gott wun uv dem clokks whot has a singin berd hevery hawer. Meiks vissiterrs djump dough


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Years ago, O had a old man what lived nex door. He were retyrd and only thing he had ta du was take care o his yard. He was reeel proud of his lawn. Then an armillo started comin in at nite lukin fer bugs in ta lawn. They dig little holes (only bout a inch er tu) an Mr borne wud git so mad about the little holes on holler an fuss.

One nite I got woke up by a big bam bam an I jumped up ta see wat happened. My naybor was out thar wit a shotgun shutin at the armydillos. He missed them but shot BIG ole holes all over his pretty lawn. His wife fussed at him fer a week bout bein so stupid an makin things wuss than they wuz. But i niver herd him complain bout the critters agin. I think he imbarresd himseff.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ern nau aiz gotta cuppa yorhshire gowuld tee


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aiz beat wurried bawt stinkkers misseff. ai had beans orn towust fur mi dinnerr. korse aiz err leidie, so aize nott de prollen - but datt bloo, wu ollers sheres mi diners ...


OOee I nos whut yu tawkin bout. An I lykes mi beens tu (spechully baked wit molasses (ai tinks that be the same as treacle).

Remember the song wen we was chillern - beens, beens, moosicla fruut; Mor ya eet, mor ya toot?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

huh dem peepil dunno aeow to bee suttel, dey saye badd fings owt innde open and huffends udders peepul, ai ope Bloo beehives hizsen in da bed tohyte we du want m'ladie Lostie to bee gassed wiv hiz windee=pops


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Been, Beens --- My mum wud here us singin that an make me go insyde. Then I wud git ta lekshur bout how yung ladys was suposed to act. My puur Mum, she triyd so hard tu make this tomboy inter a lady.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> huh dem peepil dunno aeow to bee suttel, dey saye badd fings owt innde open and huffends udders peepul, ai ope Bloo beehives hizsen in da bed tohyte we du want m'ladie Lostie to bee gassed wiv hiz windee=pops


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aiz gottan owl wot sits orn mai chimbly sumtaims - eat leaves in de wudds att botum uv mi gardin.
> en aiz gott wun uv dem clokks whot has a singin berd hevery hawer. Meiks vissiterrs djump dough


I likes thos clocs, I aways wanted wun but fer sum reesin niver got wun. Mebbe wun dese dayz.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ern nau aiz gotta cuppa yorhshire gowuld tee


That soun gud. Mai pretskels is aw gone. That Clancy ayt the last of me cheese.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

missellen, you woz tomboy? howdya fink ai woz wiv tree beeg bruvvers? Anyway, de posh rime gowes "beans, beans they're good for your heart ......." (you nose de restt, yu nose yerr powetry


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nau ize ad too cuppsa PG tits wiv 2 choklit biskits, mei cat dun lyke dem soe ie haz dem awl toomiesel, ee az iz oewn biskits butt ai dunt lyke dem. ai wishd ai ad wun uv dem cukking clox wot speek evry ower. ai lyke da clokks wiv da likkul manna sn laidee wot pop in n owt too aswell


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Been, Beens --- My mum wud here us singin that an make me go insyde. Then I wud git ta lekshur bout how yung ladys was suposed to act. My puur Mum, she triyd so hard tu make this tomboy inter a lady.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> missellen, you woz tomboy? howdya fink ai woz wiv tree beeg bruvvers? Anyway, de posh rime gowes "beans, beans they're good for your heart ......." (you nose de restt, yu nose yerr powetry


   ai nose dat one anorl


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> missellen, you woz tomboy? howdya fink ai woz wiv tree beeg bruvvers? Anyway, de posh rime gowes "beans, beans they're good for your heart ......." (you nose de restt, yu nose yerr powetry


Mai favrite poyem iz da bouy stud on da bernin dek-- duz yoo no dat wun m'ladie


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai nose dat one anorl


ai fort you wood :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> missellen, you woz tomboy? howdya fink ai woz wiv tree beeg bruvvers? Anyway, de posh rime gowes "beans, beans they're good for your heart ......." (you nose de restt, yu nose yerr powetry


Yes indeed I knows it. I had fergotten it tho till now. That wun got me the lekshur tu.

Yu was luky to hav brudders. Ai had three older sisters. All of em was perfec ladies (well wun of em wernt so perfec but we wont tak bout that rite now). They all tried to make me be a "ladie" but I wun out in the end. The tu older wuns gave up on me and the other jus wurried at me, but I think it were mor cause she figgered she shud than any reel hope o changin me.

I remember once wen I was in my 30's (a loooong tyme ago) she red in a paper that sumwun was here in the States taken applications frum wimmen interested in movin tu Australia to marry men who needed wives. It sed thar was a shortage o wimmen over ther.) She wanted me ta go an apply so I wud get a husband. (Niver cud make her unndrstand I dint have wun o them cause I dint want wun, not cuz I cunnt get won.) When I wudnt agree to go apply, she got so mad she dint talk tu me fer a week. Can u imagine independant me giving up my job and house to go marry somewun I had never met? But I wud have lyked to go to Australia if only it hadn't included a husband.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

hokay tchaps, yule havv ta scusez moi koz aim horderin mai growserries fer dis wiik. ai membered kos uv orl di tork uv fude. Sea yerrs termorow


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Yes indeed I knows it. I had fergotten it tho till now. That wun got me the lekshur tu.
> 
> Yu was luky to hav brudders. Ai had three older sisters. All of em was perfec ladies (well wun of em wernt so perfec but we wont tak bout that rite now). They all tried to make me be a "ladie" but I wun out in the end. The tu older wuns gave up on me and the other jus wurried at me, but I think it were mor cause she figgered she shud than any reel hope o changin me.
> 
> I remember once wen I was in my 30's (a loooong tyme ago) she red in a paper that sumwun was here in the States taken applications frum wimmen interested in movin tu Australia to marry men who needed wives. It sed thar was a shortage o wimmen over ther.) She wanted me ta go an apply so I wud get a husband. (Niver cud make her unndrstand I dint have wun o them cause I dint want wun, not cuz I cunnt get won.) When I wudnt agree to go apply, she got so mad she dint talk tu me fer a week. Can u imagine independant me giving up my job and house to go marry somewun I had never met? But I wud have lyked to go to Australia if only it hadn't included a husband.


loll misellen, deres lotsa plaices aid laik terr gow, butt not ferrer usband....
ai went ter morocco wiv mai mum en shi woz oferred 500 cammels fer me, butt shi dint ave no wear tu puttem 
:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> hokay tchaps, yule havv ta scusez moi koz aim horderin mai growserries fer dis wiik. ai membered kos uv orl di tork uv fude. Sea yerrs termorow


Okays see tomorror.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nite nite m'ladie slip tite x x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> loll misellen, deres lotsa plaices aid laik terr gow, butt not ferrer usband....
> ai went ter morocco wiv mai mum en shi woz oferred 500 cammels fer me, butt shi dint ave no wear tu puttem
> :thumbup:


Looks lyke yu was lucky. Ai dout yu wud ha laiked in wun o them --- well shuut, i cant member wat they calls them playses wher they keeps the wimmen.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

ai gess I shud get orf n here and du somthin usful tu. Iv been on the compluter awl day.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

aim away to my bedybyz neow nite nite sea yu awl tomorrer x x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Nite nite to ya miz Glennie


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

5 or 7 pages...and y'all drop offline 'fore Eye done finish! Nae sure of order on the previous pages' topics - Middle East place where women used to be kept (Harum)

Eye jes' had a cuppa chok-lit milk (home-made). Cannae blame the one feeding spicy cheese as most are flavored with Jalepeno's. Your problem if you don't know poor wee pets limit on mix. <G>

Eye's had ta' switch browsers a'couple o'times so's Eye could catch up to th' news.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Had to show off finish of first Double-knit project. We'll see how smoothly the Snowflake pattern works up. <G>


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

thass an meizin bitter nitting kaixxie, youse gott mi finkin bawt eat now :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Kaixie, that be lukin good! Now U dun it. I gots ta larn how ta du it. 

Ol Clancy dint ha no ill effects fum the jalapeeno. He jus beginin ta wake up. Purty sun I gonna hav ta go let im hout. Then ta round o feedin an petin starts. I jus hope I gets ta dreenk mi tee fust. An I gots a peese o bred pudin fer me brekfus - yum.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Gud mornin to ya mis Lostie.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

g'mornin misellen, aize jes bakk frum mai dailee konstitootionall wiv bloo - storpin en startin az youshull fer pipull tu tork ter me. iz troo best wei ter meet pipull is wokin err dorg! 
an in de coop dey hadd Kadburry's chokklit orn speshull offer sews ai gots sum. yummy


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

the co-op is a shop. They were established in about 1848 by the "Rochdale Pioneers" for people working in the cotton mills, as an alternative to having to buy expensive food from the mill owners. They have run ever since. Everybody who shops there, and wants to be, is a "member" and you get dividends. A bit like loyalty points but very historic. That's your lessen for today, lol


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Ai jus foun out there be a Russel-Stover candy outlet store not far fum me. (R-S makes reely gud chawklits but I cant usally afford em.) In this stor they sells it at a discount and tey also has a card to mark wat affer u dun spended $10. yu gets a free box o there fancy filled chawklats. Oh boi, an here I wuz thimkin tha I was gonna start lusin wate.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

aise jes goggled dem. dey luke innerestin


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> the co-op is a shop. They were established in about 1848 by the "Rochdale Pioneers" for people working in the cotton mills, as an alternative to having to buy expensive food from the mill owners. They have run ever since. Everybody who shops there, and wants to be, is a "member" and you get dividends. A bit like loyalty points but very historic. That's your lessen for today, lol


We has sumpin lyke tha. It be called Sam's Club. Hit be connected to ta Walmart discount stores and is named affer the man wat founded that (Sam Walmart). At Sam's Clut yu buys n bulk mosly so I dunt shop thar tu offen. Yu join that tu an becom a member. I usta be a member but I dropped it. I been thinkin bout joinin agin. I niver bawt much fud there caws I cudnt us such big amounts but the prices be reel gud fer the stuff I did buy so i bin thimkin bout joinen agin. Ya has ta pay a yearly fee to be a member an I kant member wat that costed.

There be anuther wun called Cost-co but it too far awai fum me ta bother wit.

O o I jus memberd another wun cald BJs jus opened not tu long ago. I got a card in ta mail for a free trial membship. Mebbe I tri it out. It be a litl farther away than Sams but its clos to a Jo-anns whar I buys yarn.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aise jes goggled dem. dey luke innerestin


Besides the chawklit the sells salt-water taffee. That be mai favrit an it usully is kinda hard ta find. mos stors dunt hav it. O boy.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

It be so tru bout meetin peeple wen yu waks a dawg. I dunt wak Clancy tu mush. In mi nayborhood a lot o peeple ar carless bout keepin thar dawgs confynd an sum of them dawgs is meen. I wurry bout them an dont even wak mush myself neer hon. 

Sumtimes I takes him ta the park er a natur trail an waks him cus dawgs Hss ta be on a lees ther. He enjoys it a lot and it seems lyke evbody stops ta tak wen yu haf a dawg. They eether asks aboot yur dawg er they want ta tell ya aboot thar own. it be nise. Wun tyme I wus wakin him an a man stopt an askeed me if I wanted tu eell in. Ai tol him no cus he be my buddy. Clancy were yunger then an reely strutted hiself lyke he thot he were a big bull dog er sumpin. Nou he gettin old, he still runs roun an checks ever ting out an leeves messages on all the bushes an posts, but he dunt strut kwite so mush.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

wi haz costco here two. Oh, un ai hadd solt warter taffy at dissnee.

en azz ter dawgs, wun taim ai woz arskid iffen bloo woz dee dawg wirf £35k ! Dere's know annserr tu datt wun! aim offen arskid iffn ai reise himm, en den aim kweek ter poynt awt dat hees siks, hazz hadd err legg injoory etc - lotsa peepull in leeds reddy tu steel ennifing!

Deres lotsa meen dawhs ferr pretekshun two. Dough deres summ dawgs nott farr whu howl arr lott, un wun dei ai wozz wokin bloo wen dey whirr in frunt. gosh wi gotta shokk! wun woz u pyrenean mountain dog de saiz uv err powni


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ai wunnered wu hadd beeg dorg en diddunted scoop - sum poos around luked laik en hellifant hadd bean fru.....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

A fu yeres ago ai had a Tibetan Terror. He wuz a resku dawg an was reel cute. wun dai he was at ter fince barkin up a storm lukin ower tord my naybor ware a man livd hu had sum ruff lukin frens. Ai called him in.

The nex dai my naybor on tother side calle me on ta fone an tol me tha was tu boys in my front yard lukin over the gate inter mi back. Ai wnt out an thay tu boy teenagers got on ter bikes an left but givin me reel nasti luks. Cuple dais later I was gawn an she called on my cell an tol be thay was back an wus lukin in my winders. Ai started lettin Misty (She wus a mix dawg wif sum pit bull inher an luked reel meen. Peeple wus scared uf her. So wen she started bein out mor an those boys sar her they stopped cumin roun. Ai haf aways thawt they saw Simon and wus thinkin of steelin him. But they was scared o Misty so gived it up. Fer quite a long tyne tho I din't let Simon be outside unles eether Misty er I was with him. Somon an Misty both gone now an I onee got Clancy lef. Now ai has ta depen on Clancy ta tell me wen sumwun cums aroun an ai keeps my little Beretta gun handy fer the pertecshun part. 

They sum bad pipple out thare an a lot of um see old peeple as sumwun thay can prey on, but I ain't haven that.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

gosh err gun. wee dowunt av dem azz mutch hier - dough wen mai boys were smorl wi tuked dem tu sii mai dadi en wi were jes livin di hawse wen ai sore mai daddi hadd sum sorta rifel bihaind di dor. heed hadda lort uv bugglaries un been millitari hadd gott heemself pripeared. ai wos kross kuz mai sunn kooda peeked eet upp. bloo is know gude gard dorg .. ai hadd mi bakk dore keekid een durin de nait coupla yeers agew. ai rushed dawn ( akkt bifore ai tink) butt jes hadd sense tu hammer orn dower tu skeer dem. dey nikked mai karr. den ai forta bloo un hi woz steal in bedd - butt whende plice kemm, dey add tu arsk ferrim two gerroff dere laps koz dey coont riat nowuts!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ai nose whatch meen bawt owlderr pipull ean prey. tiss weeked


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen, wiv reespek, en korse yu is elderr dan mi, haz yu gotts eni tips fer achi djoints? mai niis un heeps un nukkles dun hurtin twodei


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> gosh err gun. wee dowunt av dem azz mutch hier - dough wen mai boys were smorl wi tuked dem tu sii mai dadi en wi were jes livin di hawse wen ai sore mai daddi hadd sum sorta rifel bihaind di dor. heed hadda lort uv bugglaries un been millitari hadd gott heemself pripeared. ai wos kross kuz mai sunn kooda peeked eet upp. bloo is know gude gard dorg .. ai hadd mi bakk dore keekid een durin de nait coupla yeers agew. ai rushed dawn ( akkt bifore ai tink) butt jes hadd sense tu hammer orn dower tu skeer dem. dey nikked mai karr. den ai forta bloo un hi woz steal in bedd - butt whende plice kemm, dey add tu arsk ferrim two gerroff dere laps koz dey coont riat nowuts!


LOL Mebbe Blu adheers to ta Luv-em-ta-deth theery. :lol:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> misellen, wiv reespek, en korse yu is elderr dan mi, haz yu gotts eni tips fer achi djoints? mai niis un heeps un nukkles dun hurtin twodei


The first thing is to keep them warm. I use a heating pad or a small throw. You can also use a heating rub from the pharmacy. Thay also make a patch that can be worn (most of that is either menthol or capsacin)

I have had good results with MSM. It is a sulfer that occurs naturally but we don't get as much in our food as we should. (don't confuse it with the sulpha drugs, this is a natural product and does not need a prescription here in US) MSM works slowly and may take a couple of months to show a result - It worked for me in about two weeks. If you decide to try this, start with just a little and build up or it will make yu gassy (and then Blu will have to avoid yu). Gradually build up till you take a full dose (you can safely take quite a large dose - I take 2.g (2000 mg) but some people take 5000 mg.

I have also read that the spice turmeric is good for achy joints. I just learned that it is available in capsule form. I haven't tried it myself but plan to buy some this week and try it.

Aspirin is better than Tylenol because it takes down the swelling which is present inside even if you can't see it. Also Ibuprofin.

I has had arthritis in my hands sins I were in my 30s an now it be all ower mi body includin my knees and neck, so I nos wat you goin thru.

Fer short term Heet be the best, Keep thos nees covered an wrapped an warm even tho it be a warm dai. An you kin soke yur hands in hot water. My Mum tol me onc thet in old dais pipple usta ware red flannel wrapd round der knees to keep em warm so dem wunt hert.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

owe yeh, bloo iz deffo in datt kattergory. nau aiz haddim a beat longgerr hees yousfull att de dore - hiz kiin tu sei hullow tu pippul att de dore, butt when dey sees mi howuldin heem bakk, dey tekks keir


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ai wish ai kudd wirk awt hau terr send yu e veedyow uv heem singing - hi dunt hawell, jest djoyuns een, un cheingis de tyune fer diffrent songgs, lol


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> The first thing is to keep them warm. I use a heating pad or a small throw. You can also use a heating rub from the pharmacy. Thay also make a patch that can be worn (most of that is either menthol or capsacin)
> 
> I have also had good results with MSM. It is a sulfer that occurs naturally but we don't get as much in our food as we should. (don't confuse it with the sulpha drugs, this is a natural product and does not need a prescription here in US) MSM works slowly and may take a couple of months to show a result - It worked for me in about two weeks.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Lostie said:


> :thumbup:


mai ripply gott lorst dere - am gunna trai yore suggestshuns. ai gots tiger balm with iz fule off de hottning stuff.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai wish ai kudd wirk awt hau terr send yu e veedyow uv heem singing - hi dunt hawell, jest djoyuns een, un cheingis de tyune fer diffrent songgs, lol


Ai wud luv ter see an heer thet!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> mai ripply gott lorst dere - am gunna trai yore suggestshuns. ai gots tiger balm with iz fule off de hottning stuff.


Tiger balm be a gud wun. I reely feels fer yu cause I nos wat it be like. Sum deys hit seems like nuthin heps but I jus keeps doin differnt tings like de rubs and heet and aspirins an even if it dunt seem to be heppin, I figger maybe it wud ha been even wurse witout em.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Tiger balm be a gud wun. I reely feels fer yu cause I nos wat it be like. Sum deys hit seems like nuthin heps but I jus keeps doin differnt tings like de rubs and heet and aspirins an even if it dunt seem to be heppin, I figger maybe it wud ha been even wurse witout em.


wel fank youse misellen - ai gotts lotsa fings tu trai. ai fink summuv de eyks tudei is korse de wevver ease mutch kooler - di weend iz bowin dau mai chimbly, un de hause is kreekin. lol. bllos ears iz kowuld two


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wel fank youse misellen - ai gotts lotsa fings tu trai. ai fink summuv de eyks tudei is korse de wevver ease mutch kooler - di weend iz bowin dau mai chimbly, un de hause is kreekin. lol. bllos ears iz kowuld two


that will do it. Speshully wen eet changes fum hot to cold. These jynts dunt lyk changes in ta wether.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ai am soree for missellen ande Ladiey Loostsie, dem hakin jynts aint noe fun, ai haz a bitta arferitis inn mei fums butt knot ertin lyke yorz.. Eet iz niese and kool tudai ai've bean to the skaytebord parke wid mei g/ son awl daye butt ai din havago


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Ai am soree for missellen ande Ladiey Loostsie, dem hakin jynts aint noe fun, ai haz a bitta arferitis inn mei fums butt knot ertin lyke yorz.. Eet iz niese and kool tudai ai've bean to the skaytebord parke wid mei g/ son awl daye butt ai din havago


Aw, yu shuda tryd it. My g/d had a unicycle a few yers ago an I tryd that. Du ai need ta tell ya wat happened? It were ony a cuple o bruses but she wunt let me try agin and o corse mi dawter yelled at mi fer tryin it. But it luked lyk fun.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Ai am soree for missellen ande Ladiey Loostsie, dem hakin jynts aint noe fun, ai haz a bitta arferitis inn mei fums butt knot ertin lyke yorz.. Eet iz niese and kool tudai ai've bean to the skaytebord parke wid mei g/ son awl daye butt ai din havago


gladd u dint havva gow, ai woz wurried dere ferra minnit lol


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> gladd u dint havva gow, ai woz wurried dere ferra minnit lol


Ai wudda dun butt fergotted mei shayftee elmutt, ai aint frit on dem skaytinbord fings aim a deredevvul speshlie wen aiv gott dgin wie mei


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Ay been thinkin bout gettin a bicycle. I used to luv ridin a bike but it got tu dangrus cus o traffic. Lately they has put in a lot of new bike trails and plannin more so it makes a safe place tu ride. I spect I will git wun pretty sun ccause Ive been lukin at em. 

Ai like tu hike but I been havin tu mush trubble wi mi feets and ankels lately so I cant du it lyk ai usta so I figger ta bike cud take ta place o hikin am wunt hert ma feets.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Mis Glennie mi artritis first started in me fumbs. It wud by my wurst now but my dr gives me cortizone injecshuns in me fum joints an it be lyk a mircal. It seems lyke he gibbed me bac mi hans. I jus wishes I cud get em in me neck an nee an bak an - - - . LOL


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Mis Glennie mi artritis first started in me fumbs. It wud by my wurst now but my dr gives me cortizone injecshuns in me fum joints an it be lyk a mircal. It seems lyke he gibbed me bac mi hans. I jus wishes I cud get em in me neck an nee an bak an - - - . LOL


Aiz had dem jectshuns in my knee and shoulder, it really is lyke a mircal
:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Aiz had dem jectshuns in my knee and shoulder, it really is lyke a mircal
> :thumbup:


I hav an apoyntment fer an injecshun tomorow. Glad fer dat cus they been hurtin lately. I has to cut bak on nittin wen thay hurts. So after tomerow I can git back tu it mor.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I hav an apoyntment fer an injecshun tomorow. Glad fer dat cus they been hurtin lately. I has to cut bak on nittin wen thay hurts. So after tomerow I can git back tu it mor.


Pleased to hear that missellen, you'll feel like a new woman :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Uh Oh miss Glenny, we is startin ter dribul ower iner oter threds.

fust ting we nos them grimm pleez be arter us.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

<G> But wha' away ta' go!

1 reason Eye thunk tha' Eye kin do some o' this stitch'n be tha' Eye watch "Knit and Crochet Today" on public TV (WFYI or similar non-profit station).

Mum n' Eye both ha' high pain tolerances. She has to take more now because o' her legs...but mine is clearing with jes' Neosporin salve. Eye only wrap me legs once for my 6-8 hour rest. Eye k'n now leave me legs bare 'cept for the ointment.

Y'all should see how clear they are...sum Keloid (actually spelled correctly!) scars but they be smooth. Would nae have the worst of them had Eye got the Neosporin sooner!

Eye k'n ha' a total o' 2-4 capsules/tablets o' Excedrin/Aleve (sp? on Aleve) and do nae need more 'cause Eye'm a'taking Caltrate which happens ta' be easing me hip arthritis.

Miz Lostie...knead mo' bouncy Bridges! Noticed a bit o' wear now tha' Eye'm moving besser!!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

howkays, un hau are wee orl tuday? Hause de eykes un panes? Hause de nitting gewin?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Good mornin ta ya. Luks lyk ai mist da mornin seshun. I hav much to du this mornin and ta doctor this afnoon so I prolly wunt get ta tak mush tudai.

Mebbe coch ya tnite.

Lostie, hou be tha nees taday? Ai hop the rub hepped.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Hulooo. Neebudy heeeeer? Gorsh, da at tic be emptee! 
an it dunt luk lyke nebudy bin heer al dey.

I wunner if der grinnin poleeez got em all. Duz ennybudy need fer me ta bale em oot?

Dis makin me nerbus, I beter run an hyde till I heers fum sumwun. chawklit biskit, chawklit biskit, chawklit bisk eek


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh deer, Oh goshins, ware cud dey be? I bet they wus sittin up heer a talkin, an drinkin der dgin, an eetin der kaeke an dem grinner perleez kumd an raided de joint. Now they prolly all sittin in der grimmer hoozegow a waiten fer mie ta kumb an bayle em oot, an I dun spended awl me munny on jellybeenz. oh deer, oh gosh, wat ai gonna du? HAY Mr. Perleezmins, Ail giv yu all my jellybeenz ifn ya let me frens luse. OK?


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

Katsch said:


> I do not pay attention to such nonsense.


 Me too


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Knaw! Eye dun leav'n ewe sum food sew dat ewe would nae suffer. Went ta sleep while try'n ta' catch up...surprised y'all did nae hear me in dat attic!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Ow fank goones yu is awright. I wus so wurried. Has yi heerd fum the res o de parti? Day has no bin arrested has dey?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Knot often. Lucky Eye kin keep up after 3 pages. <G>


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

goo morrow two arl. hier ai ham affter orl. Where's me fude?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> goo morrow two arl. hier ai ham affter orl. Where's me fude?


Ai leeved sum fryde chikin in der at tik fer yer. dint ya fiyn it? I lef sum jelly beens wif it tu.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Ai were orful wurreed caws nobody was aroun fer awl dey. I thunk shur the GPs (shhh) had rayded ter at tic an kareyd evbody orf ter ta pokey.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ang orn misellen ai gots mi mauf fuller cheekin un djeli beans. soz ter wurri yu - downt fink de grimmer plize iz rawnd nou more ......


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

en ai downt wonner bi rude bawt err geeft, butt sem swittes wot mi neyburr gives mi woz not tu mai teyste et orl. bloo wudda etts dem but bee barassing tu ave er fatt geyhawnd


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Ai were orful wurreed caws nobody was aroun fer awl dey. I thunk shur the GPs (shhh) had rayded ter at tic an kareyd evbody orf ter ta pokey.


 pokey izz naise owld wird - laik clinky.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

nau then orl. Ai haz dun sum hausewirk, un de hause is yarn fluff free (ai shed more dan bloosie) un smells uz bees wax n stuff (orl mi flores are riginall wud) nau ai nids err gud shaur un tcheing mi kloves kus aim gewin awt tu tee. Aill speeken tu youse leiter

iffen deres nais tee lefftoverrs ail nik emm for yers - datts wot wi du att de Queens gadden parrteas


----------



## Avigayil (Jul 26, 2013)

Good point. We are here to help, not intimidate!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Ai leeved sum fryde chikin in der at tik fer yer. dint ya fiyn it? I lef sum jelly beens wif it tu.


he-he aiz eated awl da fryde chikin and da jolliebeenz kuz ai wuz oop inn de hattik awl biey mesenf anf fort ryte noeboddies kummin tu keep mei kumpuny soe aill hav it soe there


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Haf a gud tyme at ter Tee/gaaden pahty Lostie. I be wayten ter sie wacha breengs tu us. I wont eet lunsh terday sos ai will ha plenny o rum fer the fancii goodies.

I spekt Clancy wud a bin willin ta hep blu wit eeten them treets. He wernt feelin gud yestday and wunt ete er plai er nuthis. But tis morn he jus lyke his old sef and he eeted agin.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenny -du yu meen ta tel us tha yu dint leeve eneethin fer ta res of us? Shame on yu. Nough I haft friy mor chiken and go by jellybeens agin. 
Ai gess ai better leeve Clancy ter gard it an make sure yu only takes yure share. He wont eet it - - - I dunt theenk he will eet it - - - well, I hopes he wont eet it.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Glenny -du yu meen ta tel us tha yu dint leeve eneethin fer ta res of us? Shame on yu. Nough I haft friy mor chiken and go by jellybeens agin.
> Ai gess ai better leeve Clancy ter gard it an make sure yu only takes yure share. He wont eet it - - - I dunt theenk he will eet it - - - well, I hopes he wont eet it.


Thought Clancy was in Mongolia ?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> nau then orl. Ai haz dun sum hausewirk, un de hause is yarn fluff free (ai shed more dan bloosie) un smells uz bees wax n stuff (orl mi flores are riginall wud) nau ai nids err gud shaur un tcheing mi kloves kus aim gewin awt tu tee. Aill speeken tu youse leiter
> 
> iffen deres nais tee lefftoverrs ail nik emm for yers - datts wot wi du att de Queens gadden parrteas


aim orf owt too aswell anorl, gowin to mie grandaughtuz b/daye,feeast at da posh restarantte, ai will bring fude bak fore youze awl, sea yu laeter x x


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Ok, at first I thought you had all gone nuts but now I know what you're doing!! Funny!!! 

OK at first I thot u had al gon nuts but now I no wat u r doing! funy!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

LadyBecket said:


> Ok, at first I thought you had all gone nuts but now I know what you're doing!! Funny!!!
> 
> OK at first I thot u had al gon nuts but now I no wat u r doing! funy!


Hello LadyBecket, you are most welcome !

Az yu kan sea we ar a chatt groop wivout gramma 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

aiz bak frum mi haffterrnun ti. ai woz gonna arsk fer de leftoverrs, but mai frens hussband keim bak frum wirk. Hiz a bigg man (youster bea a bokkserr) sew know leffoverrs dere ....

ann, owe boyy, wen Cecil givvs yer e hugg u no wotta strait jarkeyy feal laik ....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

LadyBecket said:
 

> Ok, at first I thought you had all gone nuts but now I know what you're doing!! Funny!!!
> 
> OK at first I thot u had al gon nuts but now I no wat u r doing! funy!


Hello mis beckee, We laikes takin ta pipple but dunt aways wants ter be sooo keerful bout grimmers an speluns. We manges tu unnerstan tho - mos o ta tyme.

Yu is vara welkum ta joyn us. Sumtymes we meets up in Mis Losties atik but it seims ta be gettin safer ta meit up here on ta forums.

Hopes yu will visiten wif us sum mor.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

LadyBecket said:


> Ok, at first I thought you had all gone nuts but now I know what you're doing!! Funny!!!
> 
> OK at first I thot u had al gon nuts but now I no wat u r doing! funy!


PS Ai been meenin ta tel yu that ai lykes yur avatar. I wunt min havin a cape lyke thatun in a queen syze ter fit mi.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie, ai glad yu bak safe and had a gud tyme. Tu bad bout the lef owers, I was waitin fer em but sumtymes it hoppins tha way.
I jus had a peperoni burito so I kin hold out til super tyme.

Did yu hav kukumbers samwiches?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> PS Ai been meenin ta tel yu that ai lykes yur avatar. I wunt min havin a cape lyke thatun in a queen syze ter fit mi.


dattle av ter bea an projjick fer yer den :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

aiv jes faun sum veri owld yarn in mai stash. it iz in 20gr balls so must be from late 60s, ai fink deres a naise ermaunt ter mekke blankie fert bloo.eat is in griin n brawb jcquard.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> nau then orl. Ai haz dun sum hausewirk, un de hause is yarn fluff free (ai shed more dan bloosie) un smells uz bees wax n stuff (orl mi flores are riginall wud) nau ai nids err gud shaur un tcheing mi kloves kus aim gewin awt tu tee. Aill speeken tu youse leiter
> 
> iffen deres nais tee lefftoverrs ail nik emm for yers - datts wot wi du att de Queens gadden parrteas


By da way, air yu trying ta sho me up wif all tha howzwurk? aI been letin myne go sumpin orful. I had lef me back door open a lil bit so Punky Kat cud go inanout. But I jus foun that the UPS had delivard a pakag to me door an since it wernt fasend he opent de dor an put ta pakag inside. I piked up ta pakag an luked aroun at ta rume wat he sar an thot O mai is my fase evar red. I gots ta eether kleen up ta fambly rum or keip me dor shut LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Thought Clancy was in Mongolia ?


Hou yu thot he gotten ta Mongolier? He dunt hav a pisserporter.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> dattle av ter bea an projjick fer yer den :thumbup:


Ai not shurdey makees dot mush yarn LOL.

If ai ever du get wun tha wuz big nuf it jus myte be a fritnin syte ta behold. (I dun lef mi peteet days behynd) grin :-D


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aiv jes faun sum veri owld yarn in mai stash. it iz in 20gr balls so must be from late 60s, ai fink deres a naise ermaunt ter mekke blankie fert bloo.eat is in griin n brawb jcquard.


Oo he wud lyke thot, wud he share it wif yu wen it be dun?

Clancy tinks everting ai wurk on is fer him. sumtymes he wants ter lay onit wile I be wurking. Its funy ta wach him. He nos ai wunt let em lay on me wurk so he gits reel clos ter me and tris ta casuly lay on it. He wiggles in and gets close then baks in an sort o drags it wit he reer end as he tries to sit onit. He thunks if he faces away fum me, that I caint see in. Ai lets him almos get it then ai pulls it out frum unner him at ta las minit. He kin luk so digusted! :lol:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Ai finished mi fust square fer the knit a square pipple. I will wait till ai hav aboot six and then mail em orf. Ai foun out it be a little cheeper ifn ai sends it 1st class Internashunal. I also foun that mos knitters jus sen a few at a time to make it eesier.

They publishes a list of wat everbody sends to acknowledge them. A lots a pipple jus send 3 er 4. I sar war wun laydi sended One square. An another sended 1 hat an wun square. 

Ta big batches was alway sent by groups what cud pool ther money er git donashuns fer postage.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Tother dai I wint to that senior soshul wot was at mi library. Whyle I wus thar, I askeed the organizer if thar wus a chance of startin a knitten group thar. Ther be a reel pupular wun at ta Hudson libary but that be tu far away fer me to go reglar.

She sed she wud check but cud I teech kt to new nitters? Whut culd ai say but yes. So ifn tha kin fin sum hu wants to nit an can fit it inter the scedul it luks lyk I mite becom a nittin teecher. what did me big mouf get me inter this tyme? LOLOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Ai bin duin a lotta takin heer so I be gonna hush up fer a bett. See Ya.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh Hello Llady Becket, welcome to ower chatt groop, your'e a quick lerner, we havve fun hear ande larf a lot


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Hou yu thot he gotten ta Mongolier? He dunt hav a pisserporter.


dun wyrry bowt pisspoten-- wie know da leetle mann hoo maeks dem sshh dun tell dem poleece, ee iz inn da korner shoppe and sellz da moonshyne wot ee brooze himself


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> dun wyrry bowt pisspoten-- wie know da leetle mann hoo maeks dem sshh dun tell dem poleece, ee iz inn da korner shoppe and sellz da moonshyne wot ee brooze himself


Oo he be sumun good ter nos. I kud yews sum o tha munshyn ternite. I bin wurkin on me diky an I suposed ta start on short rows, so I bin studi en up on dem. Ta paterm has 4 difrent kinds o short rows I be sposed ter us at difrent points. It getin kornfusin so I be putin it awa fer a bit ta let me brayne rest.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie, I sees yu is onlyne, hough kum yu is bein so kwiet? Duz yu be wurkin on sumpin er didja jus fergit to tern orf the complutator?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Should nae be surprised tha' Admin ha' divided this strand. We'en's be quite the bees on this. <G>


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Should nae be surprised tha' Admin ha' divided this strand. We'en's be quite the bees on this. <G>


I notist that tuu. I wunnered if it hapind artomatik win it got to so miny pages. I nou it were at 114 last tyme ai lukeed.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

owe sori ai woz kwaite, en lefted mai pooter orn sew luked laik ai wirnt annserin yu. nau ai bean katchin urp wiv orl mee laffs bawt miseelen's hauze bean mesi en di passel mann seen eat, un miselen geener bea a neetin teetcher, en, en en......


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ai finks laydee losies bin hydin upp in da hattik, sumbuddie telled er dem grimmer po leeses woz lerkin , aim orf neow to joyne her wiv sum berfdaykaeke and dgin fer mee and erbytee for m'ladee un sum biskits fore Bloo


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Yaaawwnnnn, streeech, I be heer but I sleeepee thi morn. I slep tuu guud las nite an nough my eis dunt wanna wakee oop.

Ai had me legs aykin las nite wen ai went ter beddy by. Ai tuk wun of those pils ta Dr proskriped fer it but ai dunt lyke ter take em cus this aways hoppins wen ai du. Thae noks me oot an thin ai kant wake oop fer haff o the nex dai.

An suposd to wirk today. I got a job ware Ai go tu a gas station an du a mystry shop fer gas then go back in an gib the clark a leter telin him I gonna inspec the place. teehee sum o them luks al big eyed an starts runin round an tryin ta du al those tings thay was suposed to awredy haf dun.

Ai luks aroun an fills in all me kweshuns bout ta place (like if it be kleen an if suplies is ware they sposd ta be). Thin ai takes a bunch o pishurs an sends ta report in.

HE HE yestday I wer imbarsd by me messy rum an taday I gets ta turn it on sumbody els. Ceptin them pipple is bein payd to keep ther places klene an they luses money if tha bisnes dunt pas a specshun. 

They kina fun ta du but Ai be so sleepee taday, ai dun no if ai kin du it. I mite afta put it orf fer a day. (It don be due til Satday but ai dun lyke ter wait til ta les minit.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I kinder wureed bout Clancy dawg. He wer sik las nite an fowed up. On Me bed!! Ee seims OK tadei cept he dint ete mush. He getin old an ai wurees bout him wen he dunt seem rite.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Hay, mebbe wei shud ha a parti in ta atic. We kud selbrayt tha the gammer pleece seims ta ha bakd orf.

Kaxie kin kuk us sum of the receepys she tels us bout an wei kin brung kaike an biskits an djin an rhum an tee arl sorts o gudees.

Ai kin bring Clancy an he kin meet Blu an we kin dans an sing sorngs an everting.

Ai shure do be gettin mor an mor tard. Ai tink ai beter go rest afer awl that par tee planin.

See yu latyr.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I ate itt wen ai feal tyrd lyke dat missellen, ai hadd mie lunchand doewzed orf fore an ower, fink eet woz cuz ai woz owt layte larst nyte at mei g/dorters berfday dinna, it woz luvlie tho, we went tu Hitayun restrant and ai got a kiss frum da wayter he he


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> I ate itt wen ai feal tyrd lyke dat missellen, ai hadd mie lunchand doewzed orf fore an ower, fink eet woz cuz ai woz owt layte larst nyte at mei g/dorters berfday dinna, it woz luvlie tho, we went tu Hitayun restrant and ai got a kiss frum da wayter he he


Oh nough thayr u goes, kikin up yer heels an seducin ta wayters.

Tha hytayun fud du be guud. Ai lykes lasanya speshuly.

Thar dunt be nuthin rong bout takin a nap affer lunch. Sumtymes I barely makes it frew lunch afor ai falls sleip.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

qwwt aai hasd.aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad dimeddykill plis hirt powkil


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> qwwt aai hasd.aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad dimeddykill plis hirt powkil


HOKEY ssshhhhhhhhhh everboddy pore Lostie az dat dam eddyake, ope neow shiz had dem meddkill-pillz wots powerkill shee filz bitts beterer-- ai luvd dat yung wayterboy ee ownly kist me cheaks


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Hay, mebbe wei shud ha a parti in ta atic. We kud selbrayt tha the gammer pleece seims ta ha bakd orf.
> 
> Kaxie kin kuk us sum of the receepys she tels us bout an wei kin brung kaike an biskits an djin an rhum an tee arl sorts o gudees.
> 
> ...


Ai fink par tee sowndza gud hydea, ai kan bwing mei tapperdansin shooz an klikertie klick woiwnd da hattik if'n m'lady Lostie az a wynd oop rekord plaein fingy wot playze dem tapperdansin toonez-- c'mon letts pardie


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

After read'n Glenlady's response (2 above mine) ... maybe Eye'll look up a'couple o' rum cake recipes. Eye cannae participate ... but no one told me tha' Eye can nae sniff.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> After read'n Glenlady's response (2 above mine) ... maybe Eye'll look up a'couple o' rum cake recipes. Eye cannae participate ... but no one told me tha' Eye can nae sniff.


oh yes pleeze maek da rum kaek,ai luvdat , and koffee kaek be gud if'n yoo haz tyme, yoo kan bringed itt to da partee


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie, iz yu feelin betterer yet. I no be fimilar wit medi-kill. Do it be a hedachin medcin laik exedrin what is aspirin-actemetehine-caffeen? er iz it sumthin yu has ta get a dr. perscripshum fer?

Iz yu got migrane hedake?

Ai hop yu gets betterer soon. I uster get baaad hedake but they kinda goed away wen I gots older. But I members how awful them can be. I be so sorrry fer yu.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> After read'n Glenlady's response (2 above mine) ... maybe Eye'll look up a'couple o' rum cake recipes. Eye cannae participate ... but no one told me tha' Eye can nae sniff.


Kaixee that wud be guuud. Duz yu mene yu cannot particpat in da pardy er in da rhum kake? Hit wont be as gud if we not all thar so yu hasta kum parteee wif us. We jus hafta make sur thar be kake whut yu can eet.

Can we haf lasaanya at der partee pleeeeeeez?

I has a batry player sos we kin play tapper dansin moosic fer Glennee.

Oh boy, dis be so etcitin!!

Ooo but we hasta wait till Lostee hed feils bedder. Ooh pur Lostee.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Kaixee that wud be guuud. Duz yu mene yu cannot particpat in da pardy er in da rhum kake? Hit wont be as gud if we not all thar so yu hasta kum parteee wif us. We jus hafta make sur thar be kake whut yu can eet.
> 
> Can we haf lasaanya at der partee pleeeeeeez?
> 
> ...


O yes we carnt pa rtee wivout our ladee lossie, ai hopin shee sune fills betererest, we haff to pustpoen it till shee fills lyke kumin, ai'll maek a playne keak fore Kaxxie den shee kan joyne inn da par tee


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> O yes we carnt pa rtee wivout our ladee lossie, ai hopin shee sune fills betererest, we haff to pustpoen it till shee fills lyke kumin, ai'll maek a playne keak fore Kaxxie den shee kan joyne inn da par tee


Tha bee gud. This gon be mush fun.

Hmmm, nough wat shud aie ware???


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Tha bee gud. This gon be mush fun.
> 
> Hmmm, nough wat shud aie ware???


fink wee shud dwess up innfancee dress, aim kummin as a rokchik and Lostee kan cum az a kween if'n shee wants to


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> fink wee shud dwess up innfancee dress, aim kummin as a rokchik and Lostee kan cum az a kween if'n shee wants to


Tha sownds gud. Ai haf ta thumk aboot it. Desishuns desishuns. :roll:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Tha sownds gud. Ai haf ta thumk aboot it. Desishuns desishuns. :roll:


yoo kud kum az a rushion spyke


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> O yes we carnt pa rtee wivout our ladee lossie, ai hopin shee sune fills betererest, we haff to pustpoen it till shee fills lyke kumin, ai'll maek a playne keak fore Kaxxie den shee kan joyne inn da par tee


Make a oil and water based devil's food cake...I'll have chocolate icing with butter, powdered sugar, and cocoa. Also a spare Egyptian cotton string so we can separate the layers...possibly making a "Torte" (without the alcohol).


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

misellen said:


> Kaixee that wud be guuud. Duz yu mene yu cannot particpat in da pardy er in da rhum kake? Hit wont be as gud if we not all thar so yu hasta kum parteee wif us. We jus hafta make sur thar be kake whut yu can eet.
> 
> Can we haf lasaanya at der partee pleeeeeeez?
> 
> ...


Eye'll bring me Wood Soprano and plastic Alto and Tenor Recorders...though considering doggies...may leave the Soprano home. Eye knead the practice.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Make a oil and water based devil's food cake...I'll have chocolate icing with butter, powdered sugar, and cocoa. Also a spare Egyptian cotton string so we can separate the layers...possibly making a "Torte" (without the alcohol).


Nough yu be makin me hongers.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye'll bring me Wood Soprano and plastic Alto and Tenor Recorders...though considering doggies...may leave the Soprano home. Eye knead the practice.


I likes the moosic of recorders. I tryed ta lern ta play one wunz but I floppeed at it. I luv moosic but no talet. I be waitin ta here ya play.

I were at a renosantz festifol wunz an ther was a trio what played the differnt recorders. I jus about fergot to see the res of the festifal cuz ai jus wanted to stay an lissen.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

wu am ai,wear am i. wots mi neym?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

owe ai memeberss nau, de meddikill plice kemm two sea mi yessterrdei. yuks. den ai tuke wun uv dem meddakill fings an evruting wen orl wee yard.

wel enniwei, hier ai am. Hause Clancy twodei? Wears da torte Kaixxie be mekkin? Un wott yu ban upp two wiv di hitallian weyterr glennie?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> owe ai memeberss nau, de meddikill plice kemm two sea mi yessterrdei. yuks. den ai tuke wun uv dem meddakill fings an evruting wen orl wee yard.
> 
> wel enniwei, hier ai am. Hause Clancy twodei? Wears da torte Kaixxie be mekkin? Un wott yu ban upp two wiv di hitallian weyterr glennie?


Oooo m'ladee, wie dint real ize ow purlee youzebeen, yoo mussunt gived us deeze frytes, wee hoepe yoo bee fitenuf to kim tu da partee weeze awl dwessinup and aim gunna tapperdanse to missellies battry muzik fing wot yoo put dem rownd fings on andit plaez songs and stuff, Dat hitalyun wayter wantid to tayke mei hoeme wiv im, donut knoew wot fore, eid be frit.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

soree ferr frittening yu chaps ... nau den u patree wiv err turny roundi moosic fing un darnsin sauns reel gude. Kan kaixxie meik sum blakk forrest gattew? aid eet lowds err datt.

en aim gladd yu dint gow howum wix know weterr glenni - yu beter bea kereful, dey ar ownli afterr wun ting ...


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> soree ferr frittening yu chaps ... nau den u patree wiv err turny roundi moosic fing un darnsin sauns reel gude. Kan kaixxie meik sum blakk forrest gattew? aid eet lowds err datt.
> 
> en aim gladd yu dint gow howum wix know weterr glenni - yu beter bea kereful, dey ar ownli afterr wun ting ...


ai lyke dem forrist gattowz ai hopin kazzi bwingz sum to da pairtree, aill get sum dgin and fhum ai lyke da rhum babyez frum kaeke shoppe
fink da hutalyun wayter wantid to showemei iz smagnetty, butt ai lyke ravinoliey bestest, wot yu waring fer da par tee m'laydde lotteie


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

eew aisle haf funn tinkin uv whut ter ware fur de parrti. aiz err beat uv err torm boye sew eat wowunt bi enniing frili. butt ai wont ware mi genes ...


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ang orn, aize jes bean lukkin att wott youse lott haz bean torkin bawt un aiz wurried dat de parrti hideya iz sew dat misellen kan du err mistri check orn di steyt uv mai ause ern fassilitees. den shile giv mi er badd riporrtt un ai karnt tcharge peipull two luke eraund att de wikends know morre.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ang orn, aize jes bean lukkin att wott youse lott haz bean torkin bawt un aiz wurried dat de parrti hideya iz sew dat misellen kan du err mistri check orn di steyt uv mai ause ern fassilitees. den shile giv mi er badd riporrtt un ai karnt tcharge peipull two luke eraund att de wikends know morre.


korse itt aintyer darft maere, peepil kumfrumawl wound ter sea yer aurs az dey do myne awl dem codweds hadd karikterlyke den dey goez aweay and trye tu mek thereun luk da sayme thenn da tellyvishun peepul kum and mayke a prugramme onit.
no doent ware genes fer da partee Lossie wee gorra luk pritty inkase da hitalyun kumz wiv iz frends


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

hum sew aize gorra fink uv wei uv lukin pritti. aiz genner affter nit summat den. ai know ail du er loru ashlee taipe fing laik dat luvvli preensess diana wored. ownli ai hazernt gort fablus longg ledds wot she had, belss her. steel ai kun haid mai leggs.

aw mutch muni duz de telly pipull pei tu luke att mai kobwebbs? or shal ai letts dem lukitt mai horde? iffen yarnn horrdes bcums fasshunibble ai kudds sell eat fer loads munni en wi kude avva beeg parti, wiv lottsa hinerrnashionall hansum menn


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I hope you an read this. My code is full of typos. Don't want the code police complaining


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I hope you an read this. My code is full of typos. Don't want the code police complaining


Wee kan weed it ai carnt sea eny typoez , enywayze abouwt theze telly peeps, dey payd mei lodes dats wy ai allus haz pleenya dgin n stuff, doent lerrum bye yer stash, just showe em rouwnd they doo da rest.sumtymes dey spray yer kobbo's wiv gould or siller paynt reddy fer cwissmuss


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I hope you an read this. My code is full of typos. Don't want the code police complaining


Ifen ta cowd plic cornplens ai een orful tubble. caus me keybord stil duin enythin it wants. I tink ai get one them air blowin cans wat is sposed to cleen the junk outen under ta kees. they keeps stiken and then dubblen up on leters. sumtymes I fixes em an sumtymes i lets it part o the cowd. cors them ai cain reed me one cowd back.

not been aple to reed wat i rote meks me feel laik I be bak in hi school. I took shorthan and cuudnt reed beck wat I rote. I flunked thet class big tyme. Sokay, I wunt hav made a gud secertory ennyhoo.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Wee kan weed it ai carnt sea eny typoez , enywayze abouwt theze telly peeps, dey payd mei lodes dats wy ai allus haz pleenya dgin n stuff, doent lerrum bye yer stash, just showe em rouwnd they doo da rest.sumtymes dey spray yer kobbo's wiv gould or siller paynt reddy fer cwissmuss


Hey, hough do ai gi em ta kum spray mai corbwibbs? Ai gots sum gud uns thet wud luk reil preti in gold. Is it reel gold? cud ai sell it arter thay leff?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

hmm sparklee kobwebs - but wenn dey grower, dey need dere rootz tutching upp ....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Milady Lostee, I dunt no wat ta ware to da party either. But ifn ai keips wurkin on thet dicku, it prolly gonna be tears. I were so frustrated las nite that I started cryan. It has short rows to shape ta neck in bak, but da way ta structions tol me ta do ta short rows jus wund work an I kep putin em in and takin em out till I was bout ta screme. So ten I jus did ta way I nu hough an that wurked. Then I put in the markers rite ware it sed tu and went on an did ta increeses rite ware it sed (afor and affer the markers) an wen it went back ter wurkin roun again. It tole me how many stitches in each part. Wall, the sholdes wuz guud but ta count fer ta front and back was reversed. So it wurks out war the front is raysed and the back is low. If I turns it roun an puts ta low part in front, the sholders in off. I ended up froggen ta hole ting. grrr grrr howl.

I dunt no if ai wants tu try agin er jus fin another patern. (Ceptin ai acshully payd mony fer this patern an it wuld be paynful to not yus it LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Ai hopes yu is feelin better terday Mis Lostie. Seems laike we caint awl stay feelin gud at ta sayme tyme kan we? 

Clancy duin better tuday, I tink he were eetin fud that wer tu rich fer him. He lykes cat fud beter den dog fud so ai had been given him that lately. Ai think it jus got his stumich messeed up. I swiched him back ter dawg fud las nite and he gived me a sad luk, but he dint git sick enymore eether. Ai will still let him hav a littel cat fud fer a treet but not as mush.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

o missellen aiz surry yoo gotted awl upsetted wiya nitting,leeve it fer a wyle den go bak n trie agin
As fer Clancy, it be darn gud job eez bak frum Mongolia, ee wudnya gotted cat fude, they mite have gived him yak meet n dat nott bee gud fer him


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Hey, hough do ai gi em ta kum spray mai corbwibbs? Ai gots sum gud uns thet wud luk reil preti in gold. Is it reel gold? cud ai sell it arter thay leff?


juss ryte to em and they kum and sprey cobbo's, and of korse yoo cann sellum after the santer clawz seezon it be reel gowld soe yer kan git gud pryce fer em, ai ad mei winders dun anorl wiv sneow flaekes last cwissmass i dun aff to kleen winders neow n dey still luk luvly reddy fore diss yeer


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

aix gladd Clancy is better misellen, en ai woz tinkin bawt heem kos ai wonts ferrim ter meat bloo at de parrty. itd bea funn tu wotch heem bossin bloo en bloo jes runin een sircles raund heem. an ai feels yer frusstreshun att de nittin. peeses mi orf wen de paten is rong, speshulli eek it aint fri.
owe un ai nose dorgs lurve de katt fude, butt eet iz veri reech ferrem.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ai mede err pullover larst weenter, frum dedd spensive wull. ai fought ai woz keller in meffing di rowull nek er beet taiter, den ai faund ett wunt gew ouverr mi hedd. un ai koont frog korse aid dun itt wiv a bitter fain mowhair sew eet woz orl stukk tugevver. ai kooda kyed ovver datt.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

wots orl dis bawt mongolia land? Yes been onn err hollyday un dint tel me?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai mede err pullover larst weenter, frum dedd spensive wull. ai fought ai woz keller in meffing di rowull nek er beet taiter, den ai faund ett wunt gew ouverr mi hedd. un ai koont frog korse aid dun itt wiv a bitter fain mowhair sew eet woz orl stukk tugevver. ai kooda kyed ovver datt.


Ai WUDDA creid ower dat, an hollerd an frown it genst da wall. LOL nother werds Ida hed a hissyfit.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wots orl dis bawt mongolia land? Yes been onn err hollyday un dint tel me?


Yu dint no bowt Clancy travlin in Mongoler? Hie went wifout mi and Mis Glennie hada tellin mi bout it caws I dint no him wer gawn.

He be bak nou. I wer wurreed bouthim caws hi dint hev er porspert but she sed twud be ok. I gess it wer caws he got beck sayf.

As far as mi goin on holiday, I caint caws ai spinded arl me muny on yarn, he he. ;-)


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai mede err pullover larst weenter, frum dedd spensive wull. ai fought ai woz keller in meffing di rowull nek er beet taiter, den ai faund ett wunt gew ouverr mi hedd. un ai koont frog korse aid dun itt wiv a bitter fain mowhair sew eet woz orl stukk tugevver. ai kooda kyed ovver datt.


Datt wudda meade mei say bugger-- (can wee saye dat werd)--
noe m'laydee weeze knot bin on uz olideiyz onlee Clancy, ee dun lyke it wivowt hiz mammy so he kummed home, dem kamulz has fleeze n Clancy dun wanting dem hitchee fings on iz cowet and skin


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

wen ai fust reskooed bloo hee woz veri kwistiveed bout wear hi woz, un kept dizepperin. hi kann runn sew farts dat ai wunt be sprized iffn heez bean haff wei raun do wirld lol. funi stori bawt kamells kumin upp


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wen ai fust reskooed bloo hee woz veri kwistiveed bout wear hi woz, un kept dizepperin. hi kann runn sew farts dat ai wunt be sprized iffn heez bean haff wei raun do wirld lol. funi stori bawt kamells kumin upp


Lostie aim laffing soe hard at Bloo runnin sew farts   ee kud run fartse den dem kamulzr


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

funny stories about my son in India last year. Number one story - I got an email saying he'd been up close to a tiger, and I thought he was joking. No, when he got back he showed me the video of a tiger in the distance, then circling the jeep up close! No bars, nuthing.
The other one was him going on a camel ride. The grown-ups said no racing, but when they got out of sight, they asked the little boys if they could. And so he raced his friend .. coudda gott keeled! They gave the little boys some extra money to hide from the grown ups


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Lostie aim laffing soe hard at Bloo runnin sew farts   ee kud run fartse den dem kamulzr


owe bloo kann runn sew farts hi kud winn de farts lympiks


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> owe bloo kann runn sew farts hi kud winn de farts lympiks


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> funny stories about my son in India last year. Number one story - I got an email saying he'd been up close to a tiger, and I thought he was joking. No, when he got back he showed me the video of a tiger in the distance, then circling the jeep up close! No bars, nuthing.
> The other one was him going on a camel ride. The grown-ups said no racing, but when they got out of sight, they asked the little boys if they could. And so he raced his friend .. coudda gott keeled! They gave the little boys some extra money to hide from the grown ups[/quo
> `OMG some of the things our kids get up to when we ain't around, bet it was fun though-- scary story about the tigers-- little tinkers and that putting it mildly`


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

thats right glennie - an i fink dat woz orl hi towuld me baut - bet dere woz plennie els.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

butt aiz gunner bowust nau - hi mus bea duin wel att his noosepepper kos dey az gort his foto beaide hiz hartickles nau ... gude djob hi dint gett heted bai datt tigger


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> butt aiz gunner bowust nau - hi mus bea duin wel att his noosepepper kos dey az gort his foto beaide hiz hartickles nau ... gude djob hi dint gett heted bai datt tigger


You has everie ryte to bowst abowt yer boy, ai saye well dun,--tiz gud djobby dat tigger din heat imawl oop


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> You has everie ryte to bowst abowt yer boy, ai saye well dun,--tiz gud djobby dat tigger din heat imawl oop


wai tank yu glennie, datt ease nais fing tu sei, butt ai nose yu izz just az prowud ef yore fambli - en kwait rait tuu


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wai tank yu glennie, datt ease nais fing tu sei, butt ai nose yu izz just az prowud ef yore fambli - en kwait rait tuu


Enywaze mie luvli, howz yoo tudaye, finkin youze fillin leetle bitt beterer, has dat weerd fillin gornarfter nat medic ashun, deeze tablits cannhaff da weired haffects karnt thiey


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> owe bloo kann runn sew farts hi kud winn de farts lympiks


Hmmm, me be wunnerin ifn bloo be farts runnin wi hes feets er ifn it be the kina farts whut Clance wud lyke ter challeng to er race :lol: Sumtymes ower kowde kin take on all kinder o nu meenin LOLOL.

Clancy uster ta be reel farts on is feets, but nou hi gettin olde an mos o his farts is sumtim else


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> thats right glennie - an i fink dat woz orl hi towuld me baut - bet dere woz plennie els.


Well O corse der wer mor, yu no darn gud that you onlee herd bout the tamer activitys. He hadda keep ta gud stuff frum ya, les yu ha a hart attak.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> butt aiz gunner bowust nau - hi mus bea duin wel att his noosepepper kos dey az gort his foto beaide hiz hartickles nau ... gude djob hi dint gett heted bai datt tigger


Gud fer him. He must be doing well, I understand it is not easy to get recognized like that until you have proved yourself in the newspaper world. Sounds like he chose the right field for his talents. Be proud and bowest awai.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Hmmm, me be wunnerin ifn bloo be farts runnin wi hes feets er ifn it be the kina farts whut Clance wud lyke ter challeng to er race :lol: Sumtymes ower kowde kin take on all kinder o nu meenin LOLOL.
> 
> Clancy uster ta be reel farts on is feets, but nou hi gettin olde an mos o his farts is sumtim else


Fink we awl used ter bee farts wen we woz yunger, neow mei dun farstin and blow orf insted wen noboddy arownd-- whoopeedoo


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Fink we awl used ter bee farts wen we woz yunger, neow mei dun farstin and blow orf insted wen noboddy arownd-- whoopeedoo


 :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

owe indeedy, summ ivnins ai tink uv laitin er nais perfumed kandel, den dcide beterrer nott ......


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

aize hadd ter tekk er medikill peel sew eye mait start tokkin nonnsince (wel moor nonnsince dan yooshull, butt dowunt bea frit.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Ai douts thet ai will recnize nonsinc anuwey. Ai staid oop til 5 AM froggin mi dickie. I dunt fiel bad terdai, but I dunt thimk mai brain is funkshinen ber gud. So nonsince wi prolly luk smart ter mi.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aize hadd ter tekk er medikill peel sew eye mait start tokkin nonnsince (wel moor nonnsince dan yooshull, butt dowunt bea frit.


wots awl diss tork bowt nunnsince itt aunt nunxince it be dat coewde,nobuuddie nose wot wea tork abouet
enywaze aive juss maede a laeke fer da farty, its amuderia wiv choklit filing wiv maultreazers on topp,aiz reddie fur da party innmie noo frok wiv seakwinz rownd da nek and reel perlz


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> wots awl diss tork bowt nunnsince itt aunt nunxince it be dat coewde,nobuuddie nose wot wea tork abouet
> enywaze aive juss maede a laeke fer da farty, its amuderia wiv choklit filing wiv maultreazers on topp,aiz reddie fur da party innmie noo frok wiv seakwinz rownd da nek and reel perlz


yu nikkked dem perls frum mi aim shore


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> yu nikkked dem perls frum mi aim shore


Lady Lostie ow kud you kuze me uv feevin orf ya, ai fownd dem wen ai wen shoppin for dgin,i adter run ferts cuz ai woz spottid bye da po leece


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Lady Lostie ow kud you kuze me uv feevin orf ya, ai fownd dem wen ai wen shoppin for dgin,i adter run ferts cuz ai woz spottid bye da po leece


yew ease er shocker, carnt tek yu enny wear :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

howkays, iz taim tu korl mai dadi un denn tis taim fer bedd. bloo ease farst slip orlreddi

seas yer een de mawnin x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> yew ease er shocker, carnt tek yu enny wear :thumbup:


well ai gotted yoo a nikless mayde wiv dymunds and a bwaselitt toomach it bee sparklie, ande a bolex watch for missellen


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> howkays, iz taim tu korl mai dadi un denn tis taim fer bedd. bloo ease farst slip orlreddi
> 
> seas yer een de mawnin x


NANITE oops--- seeya in the mawnin slip tite x x x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> well ai gotted yoo a nikless mayde wiv dymunds and a bwaselitt toomach it bee sparklie, ande a bolex watch for missellen


Ooo yu gots me a bolex wach? oh goodie. ai bin wantin wun dem ut ever taim ai tride ter mystry shup won dem stoar po leez was wachin mi. Ai dun no wy dem awais standin roun wachin mi. I caint waits ter git mi bolex wat yu gots fer mi. I hafta ware mi ermine to ta partii sted o the everdai mink.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

ew Ai ets sum chikin noodel soop fer sup per an it aint settin tu well. I feels sort goggy, and mi stomak is startin ter rhumba.

I gots ta go nou see ya latyr, sleep tyte and dreem gud.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Now tha' Eye a'caught up...

1. See if there is Ash count on both dog and cat food. Go for the LOWEST ash count of cat food (in hopes canine still will like it). This way you'll not have a too-rich mix for tummy...limit to 1/8-1/4 cup MINIMUM/maximum???!

2. The Devils food cake (a portion of it) is to be mine since I cannae participate in un-evaporated Rum balls/cake.

3. I'll bring herbal tea and my thermometer (for gauging bread water/milk temperatures).

Inn won way Eye wish this was a real adventure where whee actually get to meet. Sigh!

Check out the bottom attachment on how I FINALLY solved me casting on problem for the Double Knit:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

aize orl sitikall bawt ower hekkspeedisun nau, un aour partii. az fer seen misellen in er ermin, well itull putt dee kween ter shaym ..
house yore tumi misellen?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Now tha' Eye a'caught up...
> 
> 1. See if there is Ash count on both dog and cat food. Go for the LOWEST ash count of cat food (in hopes canine still will like it). This way you'll not have a too-rich mix for tummy...limit to 1/8-1/4 cup MINIMUM/maximum???!
> 
> ...


I has poot Clancy back on Dawg Fud wit jus a lil cat fud fer taste. He duin betta nou.

I kinda wishes ta partee cud be reel tuu. It wud be fun ter meet in persen.

I saved the cast-on drecshuns fer wen I gets me narv up. It mayd mi dizee lukin at it, but someday - - -.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aize orl sitikall bawt ower hekkspeedisun nau, un aour partii. az fer seen misellen in er ermin, well itull putt dee kween ter shaym ..
> house yore tumi misellen?


Mi tumi be better. I tink ai wunt be eetin chicen soop fer a wile tho LOL

Ay dunt wan ter shaym da Kween so mebbi ai beta jus stic wi da old mink and mebbe sum dimon eereengs long with da Bolex wach wat miss Glennie dun getted fer mi.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ooh aiz gladd Clancy is feelin better .. dunoo wot ai woz uppter lars nait butt ai woked upp at four o clokk in de mornin, wiv mi lapptopp steel orn me nee! ai stagerd upp ta bedd en faun bloo curledd upp dere (orn is said) hiz nivver dunn dat bifor - wi ollers tend hi downt kum ter bed wiv me. enniweys ai wox gladd hi were dere kos ai woz chili. eets sew nais ter kurl upp wivva hort dorg!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Ay tol Clancy bout ta partee an he al sikikd tu. He wunerin if hi shud brung his tug rowp sos him an Blu kin play wi it.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Bowt me %@*$ dickie. 
Ai has cided to gib mesel a day er so and tri it agin. I will ignore sum of the drecshuns an jus do me own short rows. An if it be all screwed up agin, I will use another patern wat I has awreddy dounloded. I'm thumkin I mite ha terned it round at sum point wen I was so cornfoosed, an nitted a row in da rong drecshun wat wudda messed me oop. At enny rate it desarves wun mor tri afor ai gibs oop.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

yu gew ferrit misellen, un ai fiels for yer getin srumplid wiv yer ducky. owe di nummer ev taims ai sedd tu missen nort ter nitt affter 9pm, den ai du, un den ai fink wot woz ai bleddi duin?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Ay tol Clancy bout ta partee an he al sikikd tu. He wunerin if hi shud brung his tug rowp sos him an Blu kin play wi it.


ai fink bloo wood enjoys di tugg rowup, bloos yous less att fitchin - finks eet funi tu runn part yu wiv borl, lol. sumbuddi gev mi er hevi borl en ai kips eat in mai konservatori wiv er beed bedd, sew eef bugglars luke fru winder dey fink aiz gort er beeg badd dorg...


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

owkeys, parrti fude ... ai fink is wood be num nums two av er sundei rowust, bangerrs un mash, un gjam rowli powli en spotted dick, orl wiv loadsa kustard. Are merican kussins ollers larf datt wi havva pudin kolled spotted dick, butt ai dint no eat woz funi til mai merican sil hexplaned ...


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> owkeys, parrti fude ... ai fink is wood be num nums two av er sundei rowust, bangerrs un mash, un gjam rowli powli en spotted dick, orl wiv loadsa kustard. Are merican kussins ollers larf datt wi havva pudin kolled spotted dick, butt ai dint no eat woz funi til mai merican sil hexplaned ...


Mai supermarket sells spotted dick in cans. I kieps thumkin ai will tri eet but ai dunk no if it wud bi like the reel stuff. Sumtymes canned fud is gud an sumtymes blaahgh. Ai neids ter git a recipepe fer it. Ai has herd bout it (an red bout it) but niver tryd it, ut ai tinks I wud lyke it. Ifn wi has spotty dik at ta partee, it wyll be me chans te trie it.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Ai gots to leeve fer a wyle. I finly gonna go spect them gas stashuns. terday is the dai thay be du, so I caint put it orf nee mor.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Ai gots to leeve fer a wyle. I finly gonna go spect them gas stashuns. terday is the dai thay be du, so I caint put it orf nee mor.


gew wel an bea bakk sune misellen


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> owkeys, parrti fude ... ai fink is wood be num nums two av er sundei rowust, bangerrs un mash, un gjam rowli powli en spotted dick, orl wiv loadsa kustard. Are merican kussins ollers larf datt wi havva pudin kolled spotted dick, butt ai dint no eat woz funi til mai merican sil hexplaned ...


neow bowt diss parrti fude. ai finks sundie rowust, trype n unyuns, feesh n chups and spottydik, wots nem merikan cuzinz saeying bowt oeur spottydiks ai ope eet aint nowt rood. aive maede a kaeke wiv kangulz on itt cuz it be mei gunnypeegs bertday


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> owkeys, parrti fude ... ai fink is wood be num nums two av er sundei rowust, bangerrs un mash, un gjam rowli powli en spotted dick, orl wiv loadsa kustard. Are merican kussins ollers larf datt wi havva pudin kolled spotted dick, butt ai dint no eat woz funi til mai merican sil hexplaned ...


missyellen say shee sawn da spottid diks in da can, ai dun finks dat wud bee nyce, hoeme mayde uns be bestest-- ai lyke peeze puddn and boyled bakun


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

nooooo trype, nivver, karnt stand de smeller eat .....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> nooooo trype, nivver, karnt stand de smeller eat .....


HONELy joekin m'ladee bowt dat trip n unyunz eet wud maaek mei eaveup noot nyce fer uz too heat o noewot yu watin fer da partee


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye don't mind bacon in green/lima beans ...but Mz Lostie would not object really...I can make sure that she doesn't have to have the meat portion of the bacon in her beans. Is used for balancing the salt...NEVER over salt green beans if you can help it. Now just butter, salt and Lima ... slobber!

The meat portion can be another poultry, beef, venison, or fish. Salad too if not enough can be purchased o' the other.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

hmmm, ai laiks beccon akkershully, sumtaimes - iffen ai dowunt eet the fat, ness is reely krispy. saunds nais, un yummy, ike nilly orl beans n pulsez two.
wenn mai granni woz veri owuld -owver 90, shi ett nilly nuffink sept trape un buttermiluk, yuks de smel. butt she orlweis had shuggered almonds - orl pritti kullers - een her pokket - datt woz nais


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ai torked tu mai dadi, whu sawnds veri wel, witch iz nais. hise stil enjoyin a lapghan ai meid fer him. ai diddit in strips tu luke laik square butt less sewin, ai diddit in sootabli manli kullers laik steel grey un wine and mustard, itch blok hadd a different stitch wiv cables n fings. he show eat orf ter everiboddi!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/2686661/spotted-dick
this is a good spotted dick pudding. I use vegetable suet myself ..


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

http://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/cuisine/european/english/toad-in-the-hole-with-roasted-onion-gravy.html

this is a good recipe for toad in the hol. My boys love it, and I serve it with mash,


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai fink bloo wood enjoys di tugg rowup, bloos yous less att fitchin - finks eet funi tu runn part yu wiv borl, lol. sumbuddi gev mi er hevi borl en ai kips eat in mai konservatori wiv er beed bedd, sew eef bugglars luke fru winder dey fink aiz gort er beeg badd dorg...


Clancy be da same wai wi fechkin. Hi wud rather run wit it han i chaseed tan brung it bak. But hi du luv ta play tug.

I still hav the big boul fum win I has Misty (she wer part pit bull and scary lukin - Ai niver tol nowun she wer part pussy kat tehe). I keeps her big boul on ta patio rite war I uster feed her. So trespessers kin thimk twice bout kumin in.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> neow bowt diss parrti fude. ai finks sundie rowust, trype n unyuns, feesh n chups and spottydik, wots nem merikan cuzinz saeying bowt oeur spottydiks ai ope eet aint nowt rood. aive maede a kaeke wiv kangulz on itt cuz it be mei gunnypeegs bertday


Yuse kin eat awl o da tryke (yuk) but I will aten da ongerns and rowust an fish an spottydik an (uh oh ai beter stop eetin afor mi tummi starts rumbahin agin)

Ai had fried chikin livas fer lunch. Dey sells em at wun of the gas stashuns deli an ai du luv dem. I bawt a half pound an I et awl but wun. I hadda share wi Clancy.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye don't mind bacon in green/lima beans ...but Mz Lostie would not object really...I can make sure that she doesn't have to have the meat portion of the bacon in her beans. Is used for balancing the salt...NEVER over salt green beans if you can help it. Now just butter, salt and Lima ... slobber!
> 
> The meat portion can be another poultry, beef, venison, or fish. Salad too if not enough can be purchased o' the other.


If ai gots a big bowl o limer beans, ai dunt need nuffin els. them is gud eeten.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai torked tu mai dadi, whu sawnds veri wel, witch iz nais. hise stil enjoyin a lapghan ai meid fer him. ai diddit in strips tu luke laik square butt less sewin, ai diddit in sootabli manli kullers laik steel grey un wine and mustard, itch blok hadd a different stitch wiv cables n fings. he show eat orf ter everiboddi!


That du soun nice. Yu made strips wi the differnt colors an stitces wun affer nother? Ai haffa tri that Ifn ai dunt end up in da loony howse over me #(%* dickie. haha :XD:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai torked tu mai dadi, whu sawnds veri wel, witch iz nais. hise stil enjoyin a lapghan ai meid fer him. ai diddit in strips tu luke laik square butt less sewin, ai diddit in sootabli manli kullers laik steel grey un wine and mustard, itch blok hadd a different stitch wiv cables n fings. he show eat orf ter everiboddi!


I glad yur dadi be gud, over 90 wow. Mi mum was 90 wen she dide. mi dadi had a hart tack wen he wer 62, niver een got to clect hims soshul securty.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> http://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/cuisine/european/english/toad-in-the-hole-with-roasted-onion-gravy.html
> 
> this is a good recipe for toad in the hol. My boys love it, and I serve it with mash,


Ai lucked at your recipe m'lady lux very gud, ai shall try it next time i do toady hol fankyu :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai torked tu mai dadi, whu sawnds veri wel, witch iz nais. hise stil enjoyin a lapghan ai meid fer him. ai diddit in strips tu luke laik square butt less sewin, ai diddit in sootabli manli kullers laik steel grey un wine and mustard, itch blok hadd a different stitch wiv cables n fings. he show eat orf ter everiboddi!


pleezed yor dadi is well, dat lapghan souwnds velly niyce, luv da lullers, ai bett eez pwouwd onit and showz everboddie and tellz dem hiz pwincess maede itt


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Ai lucked at your recipe m'lady lux very gud, ai shall try it next time i do toady hol fankyu :thumbup:


Delias recipes are ollers ded gud. But ai hadd wun ekkstra hegg tu di yorkshire pud - tis summat mai granni tole me


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Delias recipes are ollers ded gud. But ai hadd wun ekkstra hegg tu di yorkshire pud - tis summat mai granni tole me


Ai ope missellen and kaxxie try it fink they'll lyke it


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/2686661/spotted-dick
> this is a good spotted dick pudding. I use vegetable suet myself ..


Ai copied an saved eet. Ai een wantin tu tri it fer a wile nou so I gonna make it. Ai will hav to find the suet though, it isn't very common over here so I might have to find a substitute. OK I jus luked it up an vegetable suet be the same as vegetable shortening here (Crisco be a good brand for that) so that is what ai will use.
Ooo boy, I gonna make mi sum spotty dik.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

oh, breaking news .. I was chatting to my journalist son earlier. He getts reglar updaytes on ting. hi tole me dere wos fresh heavydense dat princess di woz muddered. na eats orn de noos


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> oh, breaking news .. I was chatting to my journalist son earlier. He getts reglar updaytes on ting. hi tole me dere wos fresh heavydense dat princess di woz muddered. na eats orn de noos


well ai aint supwized about princess di, ai allus said shee woz mudderedd-- such a lovely lady anorl


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> oh, breaking news .. I was chatting to my journalist son earlier. He getts reglar updaytes on ting. hi tole me dere wos fresh heavydense dat princess di woz muddered. na eats orn de noos


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-23741483


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Ai copied an saved eet. Ai een wantin tu tri it fer a wile nou so I gonna make it. Ai will hav to find the suet though, it isn't very common over here so I might have to find a substitute. OK I jus luked it up an vegetable suet be the same as vegetable shortening here (Crisco be a good brand for that) so that is what ai will use.
> Ooo boy, I gonna make mi sum spotty dik.


 yes ai tink the veg sgotening is de same fing. hope you enjoy it, I do ...
Delia Smith (or Saint Delia as she is sometimes called0 is an excellent cook who tests ove and over again. So you can produce something perfect if you follow her exactly. Go to the bbc website to find her recipes


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> http://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/cuisine/european/english/toad-in-the-hole-with-roasted-onion-gravy.html
> 
> this is a good recipe for toad in the hol. My boys love it, and I serve it with mash,


That luks gud tu. Ai alus her o toad in the hole. Ai nu it wer sausages but din no whut made ta hole. Ta batter luks a lot lyke american biscuit batter. Only we wud bake biskits seprate lyke lil cakes. Thas wat I uses to make chiken n biskits. Makes th chikin up in a gravy and pore it over the biskit Yum Yum.

here be a recipe fer biscuits
http://recipes.sparkpeople.com/recipe-detail.asp?recipe=693966


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> That luks gud tu. Ai alus her o toad in the hole. Ai nu it wer sausages but din no whut made ta hole. Ta batter luks a lot lyke american biscuit batter. Only we wud bake biskits seprate lyke lil cakes. Thas wat I uses to make chiken n biskits. Makes th chikin up in a gravy and pore it over the biskit Yum Yum.
> 
> here be a recipe fer biscuits
> http://recipes.sparkpeople.com/recipe-detail.asp?recipe=693966


I looked at the recipe it din say how much flour?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-23741483


Ai jus red it. Ai awai suspected more hapend ther thin we iver herd about. A cover up. I still beleev that but I spect it will be kawled a "trajik aksident frum drunk drivin" agin.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Ai jus red it. Ai awai suspected more hapend ther thin we iver herd about. A cover up. I still beleev that but I spect it will be kawled a "trajik aksident frum drunk drivin" agin.


Me too, they just wanted her out of the way didn't they, very sad


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> I looked at the recipe it din say how much flour?


I niver noticed thet LOL mos pipple jus mix it til it luks rite. But if ya dunt know whut tha are yu dunt know when they luks ritte LOL.

Here be another one

Three Step, Three Ingredient Bisquick and Mayonnaise Biscuits
6 biscuits
Ingredients
o 1/2 cup Bisquick
o 1/4 cup milk
o 1 1/2 tablespoons mayonnaise
or
2 c. self-rising flour
1 c. sweet milk
1/4 c. mayonnaise

Directions
1. Preheat the oven to 400 degrees.
2. Combine the three ingredients until smooth.
3. Spoon the batter into 12 greased muffin cups, filling them until about 1/2 full.
4. Bake for 10 to 12 minutes.

The mayonnaise can be substituted with lard or shortening.

They be amos as many ways ta make biskits as they be pipple ta make em.

here be wun fer Glennie
http://www.chow.com/recipes/10437-beer-biscuits


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I niver noticed thet LOL mos pipple jus mix it til it luks rite. But if ya dunt know whut tha are yu dunt know when they luks ritte LOL.
> 
> Here be another one
> 
> ...


Gud gerl, that makes sense, I'll make sum tomorrow and let you know 
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Gud gerl, that makes sense, I'll make sum tomorrow and let you know
> :thumbup:


the other one lux easy too


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

hmmm, nextaim chis kums ail mekk him biskitts two gow wiv chiken. meike er nais surprize


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

rightio my luvli chapss, aiz genner gett missen tu bedd sune. havv funn xxx


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Sleep well Ladie Lostie.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Aiz orf too sea you awl termorrow sleep tight awl


Lostie said:


> rightio my luvli chapss, aiz genner gett missen tu bedd sune. havv funn xxx


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> I looked at the recipe it din say how much flour?


This one will have the flour quantities:
http://www.food.com/recipefullpage.do?rid=146767


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye ken handle the Spotted Dick recipe with the substitution of butter for the suet.

As for the other recipe...I can boil the sausage, make the gravy separate...<shudder!> I'll pass on preparing them together. I like a lighter meal.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye ken handle the Spotted Dick recipe with the substitution of butter for the suet.
> 
> As for the other recipe...I can boil the sausage, make the gravy separate...<shudder!> I'll pass on preparing them together. I like a lighter meal.


oh kaxxix i bet if I or lady losti made that toady for yer dinna you'd love it, it's not heavy at all and the batter is lite as a feather:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I be gonna try the toad n hole but I has ta go ta ta store fust. I needs ta buy sausages an shortnin.

Kaixxee, yu cud try makin it wi the new turkey sausages or even the veggie sausages lyke Mornin Star makes. Won't be kwite ta same but wud be less fat if thats wat be trublin ya.

Glennie, did yu find ta biskit recipepe I put ta link fer on the biskit recepee post. I went bak an edited it agin to post it but then sar tat yu had awredy red ta post. If yu dint si it tel me an I will put it in agin. It be yur an mi kin of recipee mor so that Ladi Lostie i thumk.

An by the way I had biskits wit butter fer me brekfast jus nou. Onee trubble is, Clancy turned up his nows at his fud this morn and et haf o mi biskits insted. Hes not spolt tho. Meenwhyle, I luked out on the patio a wule ago and te two toads was enjoyin his fud. sigh LOL


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I be gonna try the toad n hole but I has ta go ta ta store fust. I needs ta buy sausages an shortnin.
> 
> Kaixxee, yu cud try makin it wi the new turkey sausages or even the veggie sausages lyke Mornin Star makes. Won't be kwite ta same but wud be less fat if thats wat be trublin ya.
> 
> ...


yes fanks missellen, I copied da biskit recipe, aint had tyme to make some today, but shall make sum tomorrow, Poor ole Clancy being off his fude,but i see he lykes your biskits
:thumbup:  dem toads be cheeky eatin Clancys fude, give him a hug from me


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye jes' had an excellent brunch of Turkey sausage with pepper jack. Lovely taste and wasn't heavy on the cheese. The brand was Hillshire Farms.

VERY tasty!!!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye jes' had an excellent brunch of Turkey sausage with pepper jack. Lovely taste and wasn't heavy on the cheese. The brand was Hillshire Farms.
> 
> VERY tasty!!!


I will have to get sum of that Hillshire Farms then. I sumtymes buys a cheesey sausage at ta hot dawg place in ta On-The-Run convenience store. I don't think they be turkey sausage tho. I think it wud be gud with the turkey sausage cuz mos o the flavor in sawsage kums frum ta spices ennyway.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Today I be gonna re-start the *#&% dicky. So wish me luk LOL


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

gluck wiv de diki misellen, en dem towuds saund veri naise fer pewtin inn er hole......

sozz aize bin leit rillyin tewdei. aiz bean nitin er lorg cabbin blankit, en veri sattisfine eat iz tu. duz enibodi no er gude patten fer err pullover - nort er carrdigen (ai karnt bi assed wiv butten howuls. Summat nais ferr weenter een de awse?
wot ai mait have nuther gew att is de "betty" wun orn ravvelry. I bort eet - un datt woz de wun ai nitted nek two tait un koodent frog. Wun dei er chubbi persun wiv likkle hedd gener luv dat wun!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Wud da be ta wun called Betties Pullover? Ther be another one called Blue Betty what gots a scoop neck (luks ta me lyk very scoop)

Dus yur pattern start at ta top? If it dus you cud mebbe jus add a few stitches in the cast on (but yuwud haf to member to use less increses fer ta sholders.)

If it starts at ta bottom, yu bind off a few more ta make ta neck bigger. Ta sweater I be makin starts at ta bottom an goes up and over ta sholder an down ta back so there be no sholder seem. I had to bind off fer the neck and then cast on on ta nex ros. Ta neck opnin was gonna be wider than I wanted so I just bownd off&cast on off less stiches. (I jus hadda refigger how mant stitches to nit befor I bownd off to keep it centered.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

OK never mind I found two called Betty. One be short sleeve ,and other long sleeve. Who designed your pattern?

I hav found that I can do two serches on Ravelry, bot lukin fer ta same ting an I will get differnt results. sumtymes it be hard to go back an find the same patern yu alreddy foun befor, maykes me crazee.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ai haz dat prollen wiv ravvlry. De sweater is korled de betty swetter, en designed bai peekles. is in rown botum up. mistekk ai mede bifor woz tinkin aid mekk er narwe boat nek. thas whai eet ended up tu smol ferme ed.
aiz luked attit ergen, un ai fink ail hav nuther gew, but foller instructions en skeep de mowhair - sew least ai kin frog!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

dew know, wen ai took mor nitin up cupple ev yires ergo aid nivver neeted in raund, or herd uv short rowe en mai brit frens fink aim dedd klevver , but ai trais tu splein yer kan learn it off puter. ai laiks swetters in raun koz sumhaw dey seem tu grew fasster


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai haz dat prollen wiv ravvlry. De sweater is korled de betty swetter, en designed bai peekles. is in rown botum up. mistekk ai mede bifor woz tinkin aid mekk er narwe boat nek. thas whai eet ended up tu smol ferme ed.
> aiz luked attit ergen, un ai fink ail hav nuther gew, but foller instructions en skeep de mowhair - sew least ai kin frog!


Yes, I finly foun the Betty Swetter, I luks nise. I remember yu did sai about changin the neck, sou it prolly will wirk ta jus foller the orignal instrucshuns. Yu no ta sayin "If all els fales, reed the instrushens"? Ai thimk that mus reely be ment fer nitters kaus we all seims ta hayt jus doin it lyke the patern sez to. LOL :roll:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> dew know, wen ai took mor nitin up cupple ev yires ergo aid nivver neeted in raund, or herd uv short rowe en mai brit frens fink aim dedd klevver , but ai trais tu splein yer kan learn it off puter. ai laiks swetters in raun koz sumhaw dey seem tu grew fasster


Ai theenk mos nitters is lernin a lot mor then we uster cauz o the intnet. It jus maykes us better nitters an ai theek givs us mor confdinc.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ai woz jes maized att orl de klever nittin, un haw genrus pipple whirr inn sheerin


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Gud luk wie dat %+~ diki missy,ai gett mad if'n ai haff tu frogg, eim doin crosheit skwares to send tu a laydee hoo iz clectin dam to maeke a blankit


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Gud luk wie dat %+~ diki missy,ai gett mad if'n ai haff tu frogg, eim doin crosheit skwares to send tu a laydee hoo iz clectin dam to maeke a blankit


Ai started another sqware las nite to sendto ta African babes. Ai been kittin da diagonal sqwares. I just lernt that patern an it be fun ta nit.

Ai foun another gupe here in da States called Warm up America what makes blankets fer huever needs em. Ai alreddi signe up ta send sum to Africa so I has to du sum fer them fust, but thin I prlly swich to Warm Up caus it wunt cost so mush ta sind.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ewes aiz follin slipe hier. err lee nite fer mi. sii yes termorow chaps


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ewes aiz follin slipe hier. err lee nite fer mi. sii yes termorow chaps


slIEP tiite my luvlie, sweety dweemies, kuggel up to bloo bouy x x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Ai started another sqware las nite to sendto ta African babes. Ai been kittin da diagonal sqwares. I just lernt that patern an it be fun ta nit.
> 
> Ai foun another gupe here in da States called Warm up America what makes blankets fer huever needs em. Ai alreddi signe up ta send sum to Africa so I has to du sum fer them fust, but thin I prlly swich to Warm Up caus it wunt cost so mush ta sind.


It be gudon yer to send to dea African babes, but az yoo saye da poestage iz bitt pricey, so bee beterer to maek dem fore Warm up Amerika, ai nott nevver did diaganol skwares soe mite av a goe
:thumbup: Eyez goin tu have erly nite soe seaya toomorroe x x


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Least Eye got ta' see what y'all are doing. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

is everyboddie awakes? wot yoo awl up to, aiz bin dooin a bitta gardenin beecorse it be niece n kule, dat shienee fing inn da skie haz gorn toodaye


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Goo mornin Mis Glennee, I been feedin ta aminal and ta moskeeters tis mornin.
I nitted tuu lorng yestday an woked up me mi han hurtin. I rubbed IcyHot onit an it feelin beter but I ben sittin roun restin it wile ai waited fer it ter get better, Dr got me sum nice support glovees to ware win I nits an stuff to keep it frum hurtin, buy naterly, I dun fergot ta ware em yestday till it wer tuu late, so taday I kin pay te prise fer bein stoopid.

I got ne &%*# dikee started agin tho so I be content. 

I has a pakage waitin fer me at ta Post Office. I haf to go pik it op. It came wile I wer gon Satday an wer tu big fer ta box so she tuk it bak to the post office. It be sum thumn supports that I orderd befo the Dr giv me my nu globs. So nou I shud hav lots o suport LOL

I went ta git a pack of powder milk out o ta box a wile ago. Wen i pikd it oop they was sumpin stikin on the outsyde o the pack. I started shakin if off (thinkin yuk what dis/) An it turn out ta be a little tree frog wat has takin up resdince in me hows. I gess ta box luk lyke a gud dark spot to spind ta day.

I haf cawt thet frog an put him outsyde three tymes, an he keeps kumin bak in. I finly givd up an lets him be. They cute lil things but sumtymes thay kin startl ya. Lyke this morn. I jus tells mesel that thay catches bugs and I druther haf the frog that the bug in mi hows.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Wen I lived in Puerto Rico ther be big lizards. Lots bigger than we gots in Florda. (They was aboot a foot long and a cupl inches aroun). Pipple uster let them liv in ther howses cause they ate roches. And they was lots of roches down ther tuu. Nou I see big lizards lyke that bein sold in pet stores. Mebbi I shud get won ta keep mi frog compny ha ha.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

OO misellen aiz sorry yoo haz da sore hand,and wot abowt that norty tree frogg, ee shudnt keep kumin back in yor kubord, butt if'n ee eets the buggs he be welkum :thumbup: Howep the neuw glubs help, dun fergit to ware um nex tyme you nit


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Big leezards wud fryten mei, yoo sertainly has the lots uv critters wot wee dun have


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Big leezards wud fryten mei, yoo sertainly has the lots uv critters wot wee dun have


Funny ting bout tha. My Mum was aways scared awful of lizards (An she growed up in ta South were they be lots of em tu). Them little common lizards wud sen her runnin. But wen she got tu Puerto Rico an saw dem big uns, she wernt scared of em. She sed they was so big tey dint luk lyke lizards, so she wern scard ofem. But she aways stayd scared o ta little wuns. :roll:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Frogs een yer ause? Sheesh iz badd nuff dey leave cross de channle ....

wen wee liven een meyleyshu dere whirr loads a critters. wen ai wenter bedd wi hadda have mousekeeterr netts. Un mai mum sedd wun dey shi sore er leezard sum kain stikkin aut de keyhole sew shi grabed eets teyull ter pool eat aowt. den eats teyul kem orf. medd her fiel seek, butt parentli dat kain du dat iffen dey cort - den dere teyuls grose bakk.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Frogs een yer ause? Sheesh iz badd nuff dey leave cross de channle ....
> 
> wen wee liven een meyleyshu dere whirr loads a critters. wen ai wenter bedd wi hadda have mousekeeterr netts. Un mai mum sedd wun dey shi sore er leezard sum kain stikkin aut de keyhole sew shi grabed eets teyull ter pool eat aowt. den eats teyul kem orf. medd her fiel seek, butt parentli dat kain du dat iffen dey cort - den dere teyuls grose bakk.


oo laedee Lostie youse allus tell sush lublee storeez bowt dem forryn lands ware yoo lived, yote Mummy woz velly blave to pulled dat leezerds tayle orf,gud djobby it grewned bak


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> oo laedee Lostie youse allus tell sush lublee storeez bowt dem forryn lands ware yoo lived, yote Mummy woz velly blave to pulled dat leezerds tayle orf,gud djobby it grewned bak


tankees fer lubbli storry cornpillments. az yu kun tel, aiz diddums liven een loadsa plaices korse mi dardi woz miltry. ai iz en tchaild uv di veri hend ev dee brittis hempire (jes afore thi sun dun sett orn eat lol)


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

hope yore handies is betterer misellen. ai dumfound mai nukkles veri sooved bai runin dem unnser hot wotter.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ooooh, doggie fust ayd. Dunno iffen ai has two wuri bawt eat but misun en g/f were pleyin wiv bloo un ai sor err sore spot orn hees tumi - wear his beli buttun wood bea (wai dowunt dorgies ave dem?)) Eats nott sore, butter beat swollen. mebbi er hinsek bite err a catch onn a prong or beed thorn. Enifing ai shood du, or jes keep un eye? he's howkey een imself


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ooooh, doggie fust ayd. Dunno iffen ai has two wuri bawt eat but misun en g/f were pleyin wiv bloo un ai sor err sore spot orn hees tumi - wear his beli buttun wood bea (wai dowunt dorgies ave dem?)) Eats nott sore, butter beat swollen. mebbi er hinsek bite err a catch onn a prong or beed thorn. Enifing ai shood du, or jes keep un eye? he's howkey een imself


pore Bloo boyo, praps ee gotted singed by hinsekt of sunfink, keap yore high on hit tho, wud ee let yoo bave it wiv salt warter?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> pore Bloo boyo, praps ee gotted singed by hinsekt of sunfink, keap yore high on hit tho, wud ee let yoo bave it wiv salt warter?


lukes laik en insekt stingk. ai mait shove err beat uv sudocrem orn eet (every mum's faverite). deres no way ai ken gerrim ter hang eraund fer solt wotter. tis nott infekktikeited - dough ailkeep tchekin. hi karnt reetch ter leek di kreem orf dough.

hees fast slip att mowment - mai fren brort heem meet leftover frummer sundei rowust - dunt arf mekkim settel dowun!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

has you seen de KPers pic of her double layer bebby blankit? I reely laik eat, en hav akkershully shelled aut di munny fer de pattern!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

sori tcaps, datts mi dun fer tudei. hadd de die err tish unn twodei , un de nerse wiv dee lorng niddle steekin at mai turmi termorrer. better nott get de gigguls dis taim laik ai deed larst - not gude aidee - dough she worx giglin two. good ole nhs!

sleepies wel un weik up well termorrow me ole luvlies x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ooh, wun larse ting - ai kipe orn finkin erawt iffn wun geyt dey wi mettup attan hairport terr veesitt. wot er crew! hau pippul wood fink eat funn!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Frogs een yer ause? Sheesh iz badd nuff dey leave cross de channle ....
> 
> wen wee liven een meyleyshu dere whirr loads a critters. wen ai wenter bedd wi hadda have mousekeeterr netts. Un mai mum sedd wun dey shi sore er leezard sum kain stikkin aut de keyhole sew shi grabed eets teyull ter pool eat aowt. den eats teyul kem orf. medd her fiel seek, butt parentli dat kain du dat iffen dey cort - den dere teyuls grose bakk.


Yes, I sei a lot o lizerds wif tales part growd bak. They drops em wen a cat coches them an lets em git awai. They du gro bak but jus imagin wot a shok twud be if u dind no tha an the tale cumed orf in yer han. :lol:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> hope yore handies is betterer misellen. ai dumfound mai nukkles veri sooved bai runin dem unnser hot wotter.


Ai usd IcyHot on em an tha hepped alot. An the menthol smel opened mi sinusis as well ha ha snif snif.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ooooh, doggie fust ayd. Dunno iffen ai has two wuri bawt eat but misun en g/f were pleyin wiv bloo un ai sor err sore spot orn hees tumi - wear his beli buttun wood bea (wai dowunt dorgies ave dem?)) Eats nott sore, butter beat swollen. mebbi er hinsek bite err a catch onn a prong or beed thorn. Enifing ai shood du, or jes keep un eye? he's howkey een imself


Mebe put sum first aid creme or ointment onit? Is ta skin broke? If not jus wach it an make sure it gits betterer.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Mz Lostie,

Check with your dog's doctor (Vet) for Panalog. It is a quad-strength ointment good for wounds and other skin problems. For clean up between ointment treatment - I'd recommend cold or warm soaked Earl Grey or other black tea in a cloth bag ((knowing that y'all do nae often have bags for tea use sold at the same time)).


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Frogs een yer ause? Sheesh iz badd nuff dey leave cross de channle ....


I wu be mor upset if were thet kind of frog ha ha. But mine er the lil cute kine. I tink this un beleeve he be mi pet.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> has you seen de KPers pic of her double layer bebby blankit? I reely laik eat, en hav akkershully shelled aut di munny fer de pattern!


I went an serched fer ta duble layer babbie blankee. It du be purty. hu yu gonna maik it fer?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I wu be mor upset if were thet kind of frog ha ha. But mine er the lil cute kine. I tink this un beleeve he be mi pet.


Oh misselen out Lostie has to go in hosptal, but she's taking her lap-top so she might be able to let us know how she's getting on, hope she's not in there for long bless her heart, she's so lovely isn't she -- Glennie x x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Oh misselen out Lostie has to go in hosptal, but she's taking her lap-top so she might be able to let us know how she's getting on, hope she's not in there for long bless her heart, she's so lovely isn't she -- Glennie x x


Oh my goodness! I knew she had some medical problems, but I didn't realize it was that serious. Please let me know how she is doing. 
Ellen


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Oh my goodness! I knew she had some medical problems, but I didn't realize it was that serious. Please let me know how she is doing.
> Ellen


Soon as I hear from her I'll certainly let you know Jan (Glennie)


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Soon as I hear from her I'll certainly let you know Jan (Glennie)


Thank you. Even though I only know you through KP, I count you as friends. Hearing this about our Lostie is bringing tears. I feel sort of silly but I can't help it. Ellen


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Give Lostie my best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> Give Lostie my best wishes for a speedy recovery!


I certainly will Hurricane, she told me that she's taking her lap top with her so knowing our Lostie we'll most likely get a message on here all in our silly code


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

quote=misellen]Thank you. Even though I only know you through KP, I count you as friends. Hearing this about our Lostie is bringing tears. I feel sort of silly but I can't help it. Ellen[/quote]
I know just how you feel Ellen, when she PM'd me to tell me she was having to go to hospital I felt relly sad for her, she's always such a fun lady, lets hope she'll soon be home chatting to us in 'our special cowd'' seems as if we are real friends doesn't it even though we have never met.-- love Jan x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

no weepin fer me perleese :shock: 

they'll have me on de slab termorrer, but ness there's summat not hexpekted, ail bihome soon. ayes een glamrus rume - dey poot mi inn er privvet hosp ivvn dough aiz nhs. is sili hopsikal - u kun have 5 course dinners wiv room servis. wu wonts dat wen dey is nil bai mauf den huttin laik feel termorrwer? Iz daft.

Rait berrer gew, wiv beeeeg huggs tu yer orl


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

lol, de sedddatiff is .....zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh Lostie! Get well soon. We will be saying speshul prayers.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Gud mornn evbody. Ladee Lostee wenever yu reeds this I hope you will soon be better.

I notice there is not much activity in the attic yesterday or today. The news about our Lady Lostie has sort of knocked us for a loop hasn't it? Jan, how are you holding up?

I hav to leeve sun fer sum mystry shopin. By the tyme I gets hom mebbe we will ha herd fum our Ladee L.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Gud mornn evbody. Ladee Lostee wenever yu reeds this I hope you will soon be better.
> 
> I notice there is not much activity in the attic yesterday or today. The news about our Lady Lostie has sort of knocked us for a loop hasn't it? Jan, how are you holding up?
> 
> I hav to leeve sun fer sum mystry shopin. By the tyme I gets hom mebbe we will ha herd fum our Ladee L.


Hi misellen, Ai secund that wen our Ladee reeds this we are all wishing her 'come bak sune wee missin yoo, and howpe she fealin better.Carnt goe to da hattik wivowt Lostie cos she dun taked da keyz wid her, I'm ok thanks, just wuuried the same as we all are, you ok missy ? love Jan x x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

HEYY THERE ME LUVLETS (whoops, caps). aiz bean raiting dis kweek, kos err naise nurze dun putt di lappy orn mi nee, butt er narsti nirse mait kum een afore ai no eet.

ai hadd seyum sirrgun as afore, unn meid seime djoke - kos ai didd wirk fer gubernment in elf pollytiks ai sedd aid tel heem summ skandal, butt wuns ergen ai woz aut laik lait afore ai noose ett.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

u wont blive eet butt ai peeped orn KP dis mawnin, un add err pm frum leddy in orstrelia arskin fer mi granis owul ressipy fer sheepies hedd - un ai arnserred! wont givs yerr di deetayuls .....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> u wont blive eet butt ai peeped orn KP dis mawnin, un add err pm frum leddy in orstrelia arskin fer mi granis owul ressipy fer sheepies hedd - un ai arnserred! wont givs yerr di deetayuls .....


O m'laydee yoo dun know ow [email protected]+&%% pleased ai woz to sea you bak in lande of ope n gloree  youze add uz awl wurrid , dat neece nersey woz kynd to lettyoo haz de lappintop,soe mie luvvetly gierl urriz up an gett owta there,-- smilinz all wownd and we chat agayn sune x x x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Ladie Lostie, I be so glad ter heer fum yu. An yu souns lyk yu own sef so I gess dem serdgins dun lef yur brain alown.

We all be waytin fer ye ta be bak wifus. It jus dunt be rite wifowt yu.

Luvs yu mi fren,
Ellen


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Oh my goodness! I knew she had some medical problems, but I didn't realize it was that serious. Please let me know how she is doing.
> Ellen


Good news about our Lostie, have you read her post? It was sooo darn gud to see she was allowed her lap top to chat to us, she sounds cheerful but thats m'lady for you isn't it, she doesn't let things get her down -Jan xx


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

aiz mait bea hawt ternait, longerrs ai dowunt sey ai leaves lone ( butt dont let dat wurries ya, gotts loadsa peeps wud kum fasst uz laintnin, iffn probbs.

nau fer de fun ev stikin needells ( nort nitin wuns) een mi stummak ter keep de klorts erwei ... las tayum ai woz orrfifyed, butt iff yer grab en stab fast is ok lolololol


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Good news about our Lostie, have you read her post? It was sooo darn gud to see she was allowed her lap top to chat to us, she sounds cheerful but thats m'lady for you isn't it, she doesn't let things get her down -Jan xx


She is a brave lady, and I suspect she is not feeling as well as she wants us to think. I hope all goes well for her recovery.

I changed mi schejulfer taday cawseof a package delivery I hasta be heer fer. I be glad I wuz heer to si her post cuz I wud ha been wuriten all dai. Shur wil be gud wen she gits bak tu da atik. Mebbe wi kin put up sum balluns.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aiz mait bea hawt ternait, longerrs ai dowunt sey ai leaves lone ( butt dont let dat wurries ya, gotts loadsa peeps wud kum fasst uz laintnin, iffn probbs.
> 
> nau fer de fun ev stikin needells ( nort nitin wuns) een mi stummak ter keep de klorts erwei ... las tayum ai woz orrfifyed, butt iff yer grab en stab fast is ok lolololol


Lostie - you be good. We all wans u ome sune but yu gots ta du wat be best fer yur helth. If the dokter dun want yu alown, mebe it wud be beterer tu stay in horspitol a nuther dai. Lap up awl that lukshury wyle yu kan. LOL


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Now...no early letting out of the helium before Mz Lostie can participate. <snicker!>


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> She is a brave lady, and I suspect she is not feeling as well as she wants us to think. I hope all goes well for her recovery.
> 
> I changed mi schejulfer taday cawseof a package delivery I hasta be heer fer. I be glad I wuz heer to si her post cuz I wud ha been wuriten all dai. Shur wil be gud wen she gits bak tu da atik. Mebbe wi kin put up sum balluns.


Yes she be a very brave ladee,wee will put da balluns in da hatik, and maek a kaike fur wen she getts home, wish we woz near her to spoyle her, butt lyke she told us she has gud frends close by so dat be gud--aim glad she feels a wee bit beterer--I bettin shee maikin dem nursiz larf


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

know then my bestest buddies, I can't believe what fab friends you are. My brain is as normal as it has ever been ...

I'm being good, and must have a restikins know. i'll be talking bonkers soon with the painkillers which are quite nice.

big hugs all over the place. xxxx


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Now...no early letting out of the helium before Mz Lostie can participate. <snicker!>


Tru but wi needs a lotta bluns to selebrate wen she du get bak!


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Feel better Lostie. Things aren't the same around here with you sick.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Rest gud Mi Lostee. I has to go du a lil bit o howswurk nou afor da plase gits so bad that I has ta get dragged out by mi heels.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

misellen said:


> Tru but wi needs a lotta bluns to selebrate wen she du get bak!


Eye miss me poodle! She ha' the most gentle mouth...loved fetching them there balloons. Not a terrier's tear-up session...genuine fun - a lot longer than what she did with a ball.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

She soun lyke a reel gental dawg. It be tu bad yu kunt keep her. Mebbe sun day yu kan hav a nuther wun. Wont e kwite tha same, Ai no, but at leest yu wunt be kwite so lonly. When I los my Lab I cunt breen misef to get a nuther won till I spotted my Clancy. He wer in a bad situashun an needid a new howm, an che chuzed me to go wit. Sum pipple myte sai I dun steeled him, but ai sez I rescood him. He were bein mistreeted an lef to run on ta streets al dai. I had him for three days before the owner noticed that he was missing. And he was the mans only dog.

Wun day win ai were visiten in the nayborhud, he jus decided ta get in me truk wen I were leevin. He nor Ai has iver lukked bak. That wer 11 years ago.

Sum pipple nu I tuk him an ai tol them tu let me no if the man were upset an I wud bring him bak. Thay was ta wuns hu tole me later hou long it tuk him to miss the dawg.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> She soun lyke a reel gental dawg. It be tu bad yu kunt keep her. Mebbe sun day yu kan hav a nuther wun. Wont e kwite tha same, Ai no, but at leest yu wunt be kwite so lonly. When I los my Lab I cunt breen misef to get a nuther won till I spotted my Clancy. He wer in a bad situashun an needid a new howm, an che chuzed me to go wit. Sum pipple myte sai I dun steeled him, but ai sez I rescood him. He were bein mistreeted an lef to run on ta streets al dai. I had him for three days before the owner noticed that he was missing. And he was the mans only dog.
> 
> Wun day win ai were visiten in the nayborhud, he jus decided ta get in me truk wen I were leevin. He nor Ai has iver lukked bak. That wer 11 years ago.
> 
> Sum pipple nu I tuk him an ai tol them tu let me no if the man were upset an I wud bring him bak. Thay was ta wuns hu tole me later hou long it tuk him to miss the dawg.


Aw your lovely Clancy is lucky you gave him a loving home and I'm sure he loves you for that. Peepul can be so horrid to animals, how could that man take so long to realise he was missing I call them buggers


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Aw your lovely Clancy is lucky you gave him a loving home and I'm sure he loves you for that. Peepul can be so horrid to animals, how could that man take so long to realise he was missing I call them buggers


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I gots a few choice names fer em tu but I wud be kikd orf the forum if I used em LOL


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

oh kaixxie, you mus miss your poodle - and he sounds so clever from the things he could do. I hope one day you can get another.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye miss me poodle! She ha' the most gentle mouth...loved fetching them there balloons. Not a terrier's tear-up session...genuine fun - a lot longer than what she did with a ball.


Aw kaxix you poor thing, I know how much you must miss your lovely poodle, Will you maybe get a little rescue dog when you feel you feel up to it, not to replace your baby, but as another friend- Jan


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

I just jumped into the conversation - thought I had opened the wrong Forum - but then I realized the rest of the knitting world is as crazy as I am - I love it ladies!

You make me smile

Shelia
NC


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Nicholas81 said:


> I just jumped into the conversation - thought I had opened the wrong Forum - but then I realized the rest of the knitting world is as crazy as I am - I love it ladies!
> 
> You make me smile
> 
> ...


You are most welcome, Sheila 
:thumbup:

we started speaking in code as a way of hiding from the grammer plice, and now we are stuck! We are nitty and nutty :-D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nicholas81 said:


> I just jumped into the conversation - thought I had opened the wrong Forum - but then I realized the rest of the knitting world is as crazy as I am - I love it ladies!
> 
> You make me smile
> 
> ...


Welcome to the nut and fruit gang Shelia-- glad we make you smile


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Rightio chaps. going to be let out, ermmm discharges today. Too much info, but I went to the loo and thought I'd peed missen. Twas blude treeklin dawun. Blimy, tork erbaut paneek! Peepul rushin in, sticking oxygen upp mi nose (very tickly), blude pressure ( me shautin is ollers lowe, tchek yer rekkords). Turned out know big deel, witch is wot ai hexpekticated.

Sooon fridum - un peepull nokin orn mi dore every five meenitts.

Aiz err mwuning meany int ai?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

rait glennie, yu ease ded meet iffn yu aint sprung cleen ern peynted de hattik - and putt dat steyund glarse een de rufe windowe ...


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Nicholas81 said:


> I just jumped into the conversation - thought I had opened the wrong Forum - but then I realized the rest of the knitting world is as crazy as I am - I love it ladies!
> 
> You make me smile
> 
> ...


Welkum a bord Shelia, we hope yu kums beck ter visit wif us. We gud frens here an yu wil be sayf fum the grimer pleec. Thay dun no ware ta luk fer us no they leevs us lone. Our cowd be eezy ta larn but ya yas ta be keerful er u fergits an uses it in ta "other Place".


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Laedee Lostee welcum awmost home. Corse by ta tyme ai gits online, yu moot be awl ta wai home. It gud gud gud ta no yu be awrite an on ta way. It wud skeer the pu-pu outin mi ta si blud thet wai. 

Tings jus wernt ta saym wit out yu. Gess we jus needs eech other. Leest ways ai needs yu all. Wi be a pretty good support group, I just wish I could be one of those that will be nokin on yer dore, it shows that you are loved.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> rait glennie, yu ease ded meet iffn yu aint sprung cleen ern peynted de hattik - and putt dat steyund glarse een de rufe windowe ...


ha we nozeya fiiling bit betterer geein orderz baht-- korse ai kleened de hattik andepayntid itt, kudnt gereny putee so putted the stayned glarse windowe in wiv chewy n blutak, onlee temprey lyke, Ai so gladd tu haz yer bak m'ladee lyke awl the restuv uz luvs ya x x x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Rightio chaps. going to be let out, ermmm discharges today. Too much info, but I went to the loo and thought I'd peed missen. Twas blude treeklin dawun. Blimy, tork erbaut paneek! Peepul rushin in, sticking oxygen upp mi nose (very tickly), blude pressure ( me shautin is ollers lowe, tchek yer rekkords). Turned out know big deel, witch is wot ai hexpekticated.
> 
> Sooon fridum - un peepull nokin orn mi dore every five meenitts.
> 
> Aiz err mwuning meany int ai?


Noe yuze aint no mewnin meany youze gorra tellem, fort deyd a chicked yore rekkords eniwaze, berrit frit em seeing blud kummin dahn yer legg noe wunder daiz paneek


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Hope all is going well now Lostie. Have you all noticed a curious absence of the grammar police from KP in general?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> Hope all is going well now Lostie. Have you all noticed a curious absence of the grammar police from KP in general?


Hi Hurricane, Glennie here, yes I think theyv'e got the message   :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

If ai wer wun o ta grimmer pleeses, ai wud be in hidin mesel.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> Hope all is going well now Lostie. Have you all noticed a curious absence of the grammar police from KP in general?


Bakk at home Hurri naw - dere'd nuffink laike uer oen bedd ai fink. Un ai fink dem grimmir plice got tolud orf sew good un prorper dey too sheymed ter stratdere narsti fings egem..

:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Bakk at home Hurri naw - dere'd nuffink laike uer oen bedd ai fink. Un ai fink dem grimmir plice got tolud orf sew good un prorper dey too sheymed ter stratdere narsti fings egem..
> 
> :thumbup:


Gkad youz howme m'ladee Lostie, mmm-- nowt lyke uer oen bedd and nott bein woked oop at syllee houwers. dem grimmirz shure haz bin mayde tu luk shtoopid wiv thare nits pickkin on us


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Yeah! Losties Home !


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I luv yore blunes missellen, well dun fore postin them, Lostie will luv 'em :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Aiz opin youz awl tukked up inn beddy byes m'laydee, and knott tu sore,we'll cansul da parttee fore a wyle til youze weller,slip well me lovelie x x x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Aiz opin youz awl tukked up inn beddy byes m'laydee, and knott tu sore,we'll cansul da parttee fore a wyle til youze weller,slip well me lovelie x x x


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Yeah! Losties Home !


Ptreeetie bloons! what an lovvli surprise. Big hugs fer mer kmreids orl ovver de whirrled ....

noy hurtin muh, jest knackered x :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Ptreeetie bloons! what an lovvli surprise. Big hugs fer mer kmreids orl ovver de whirrled ....
> 
> noy hurtin muh, jest knackered x :thumbup: :thumbup:


Get yer ead doewn nowe and weel sea yoo termorrowz x x x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Get yer ead doewn nowe and weel sea yoo termorrowz x x x


I seconds that. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> Hope all is going well now Lostie. Have you all noticed a curious absence of the grammar police from KP in general?


Thank you Hurri. No sign of grammar police on KP at all now. Kpeople can misspell and typo without getting brick-backed. just the way eat shood bea .... :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Rightio, i'm a betterer girlie fank you my wee pet lambs. Dey kepe tchopin en steetchin laike dere's nuffink else tu kipp em parctissin. ais gott de konsteetooshun uv er brick awt hauwse dough, lol.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

http://www.greatbritishyarns.co.uk/acatalog/Redbud-Vest.html

Somehow I sent for this kit and it has arrived. I'll wait til mai breyn kan kowunt afors ai duze eat. Eet ease FOR ME (oops caps). Did a pullover in fairisle back in '91. steal fab condishun. De wule ease bitt sratchy but is stuf mi grani yused.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

11 colors? Yu be a lot mor braver then mi. I awmos had a panik atak tother dai wen I was thinkin o doin a scarf in 3 color FI! LOL

Ai spekt ai kud handal three color but ai be frayd to tri.

Yur vest wil be fantastik tho.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

When thay was dun wi all thet clippin an steiechen ar yu sure they was enuf left of yu ta funkshun? Mebbe you is nou a robot an jus dunt no eet. LOLOL


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> http://www.greatbritishyarns.co.uk/acatalog/Redbud-Vest.html
> 
> Somehow I sent for this kit and it has arrived. I'll wait til mai breyn kan kowunt afors ai duze eat. Eet ease FOR ME (oops caps). Did a pullover in fairisle back in '91. steal fab condishun. De wule ease bitt sratchy but is stuf mi grani yused.


Gud gerlie fore fillin betterer,I knoze youze strong as a bwick hitt awse butt yoo tek eet steddie, luv dat pully youze sended fore, get yer bwaiyn in geer nyoo kan meke a stert onit, it wil soeut yoo cuz youze nycen sleem


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Wow Lostie! You're a brave woman to attempt that vest!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> Wow Lostie! You're a brave woman to attempt that vest!


Or quite possibly the bonkerist! Truly, I love doing fairisle (must be in my genes). First one I've done in the round, but that sounds so much easier. If KP exists in a zillion years, I'll photo it...... or cry lots 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> When thay was dun wi all thet clippin an steiechen ar yu sure they was enuf left of yu ta funkshun? Mebbe you is nou a robot an jus dunt no eet. LOLOL


ooh, I woz wundrin wai ai kreeked un dey sedd WD40 hevry nait in me djoints.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

nau den tchapps no morr tokkin bawt mi innards .... everi bluddi veesiterr wont ter no.

Wotchoo lott bean up tu whaile ai woz drewlin ovver datt luvvli doker killdare ?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> nau den tchapps no morr tokkin bawt mi innards .... everi bluddi veesiterr wont ter no.
> 
> Wotchoo lott bean up tu whaile ai woz drewlin ovver datt luvvli doker killdare ?


wellaiz bin sloshin bleach awl rownd dem nayburz yard whare dem dorgs bean piddlin, smellz lyke da sweemin baffs neow, fank god the buggerz has gorn.ai kan git bak tu normul neow.fink the uvvers has bin maekin keaks for da partee


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> nau den tchapps no morr tokkin bawt mi innards .... everi bluddi veesiterr wont ter no.
> 
> Wotchoo lott bean up tu whaile ai woz drewlin ovver datt luvvli doker killdare ?


Nun o us did mush o nuthin till wi nowd yu was ok. Nou we kin start planin ta parti.

Ta atic got awful kwiet fer a wyle so nou we gots ta mayk up fer hit.

Onee, tadai I bein tuu grogi ter thunk kleer. I woked up in ta midle o the nite wif mi legs itchin an stingin. Tem lil no-see-ums had got in me rum and was feastin on mi wyle I slep. Then the ichin in me sliep woke me hup. I sprayed Bactine on mi legs an then tuk Benedryl tu tri ta stop the ichin so I kud go bek ta sleip. It wurked tuu good an I kaint waik up taday. So ai jus be sort o flowten aroun tadai. zzz  zzz


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> wellaiz bin sloshin bleach awl rownd dem nayburz yard whare dem dorgs bean piddlin, smellz lyke da sweemin baffs neow, fank god the buggerz has gorn.ai kan git bak tu normul neow.fink the uvvers has bin maekin keaks for da partee


Glennie, ifn the bleech dont kill ta smell, try som household ammonia. I wunce had a old dawg wat had sort problems wi controlen her bladder. Wen she wud ha a aksident an it smelt bad, i mopped wi ammonia in ta water an it aways got rid o the smell. The smel fum the ammonia itself only lasted a few minits.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> wellaiz bin sloshin bleach awl rownd dem nayburz yard whare dem dorgs bean piddlin, smellz lyke da sweemin baffs neow, fank god the buggerz has gorn.ai kan git bak tu normul neow.fink the uvvers has bin maekin keaks for da partee


Yayyy, whooopie, hang awt de bunnting - dem dorgs eez gorn. Mi mammy yoused ter use Jeyes Fluid awtsaid wen awer dorg gotts owul un did orl sorts a fings. Dunno iffn eet woz enni gude, but shore stank berrer dam all turn attiv :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Nun o us did mush o nuthin till wi nowd yu was ok. Nou we kin start planin ta parti.
> 
> Ta atic got awful kwiet fer a wyle so nou we gots ta mayk up fer hit.
> 
> Onee, tadai I bein tuu grogi ter thunk kleer. I woked up in ta midle o the nite wif mi legs itchin an stingin. Tem lil no-see-ums had got in me rum and was feastin on mi wyle I slep. Then the ichin in me sliep woke me hup. I sprayed Bactine on mi legs an then tuk Benedryl tu tri ta stop the ichin so I kud go bek ta sleip. It wurked tuu good an I kaint waik up taday. So ai jus be sort o flowten aroun tadai. zzz  zzz


eye woz tole baet no see ums bye fambli een Floriderland. Narsty likkle kritters. Glad youse beat berrer x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Glennie, ifn the bleech dont kill ta smell, try som household ammonia. I wunce had a old dawg wat had sort problems wi controlen her bladder. Wen she wud ha a aksident an it smelt bad, i mopped wi ammonia in ta water an it aways got rid o the smell. The smel fum the ammonia itself only lasted a few minits.


o fanks for that tip misellen, if'n it still smellz tomorrow i'll use the ammonia, looks lyke rayne tonite so that'll help wash it all away, it be very hott n sticky x x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

quote=misellen]Nun o us did mush o nuthin till wi nowd yu was ok. Nou we kin start planin ta parti.

Ta atic got awful kwiet fer a wyle so nou we gots ta mayk up fer hit.

Onee, tadai I bein tuu grogi ter thunk kleer. I woked up in ta midle o the nite wif mi legs itchin an stingin. Tem lil no-see-ums had got in me rum and was feastin on mi wyle I slep. Then the ichin in me sliep woke me hup. I sprayed Bactine on mi legs an then tuk Benedryl tu tri ta stop the ichin so I kud go bek ta sleip. It wurked tuu good an I kaint waik up taday. So ai jus be sort o flowten aroun tadai. zzz  zzz[/quote]
Oh soree youz bean grogi, dem critters byte and sting, hope youz bitt betterer neow. gud noose that ladee Losties on the mend 
:thumbup: x x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

eyes gunner bedd sune - un ave nais dreems bawt u orl, un err parti wiv dgeli and blancmange!!!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> eyes gunner bedd sune - un ave nais dreems bawt u orl, un err parti wiv dgeli and blancmange!!!!


aiz gunner goe bedd neow fink itt bee ott cos it bee very stuffy , fink eet myte funder and likenin den hit weel kooldoewn,dgeli and blancmonge iz mei faevrite night night awl see yoo tumorrer x x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

halo mee frendees. house evrybuddy twodei? Less hav er cyber venture. Less gew tu nittinland. Dunt wuri baut yer pisspots, koz yer kun onnli gerrin wiv wun yer neeted yersen. dey teik petts tu, un iffn yew dowunt av wun, yer kun tchuse yer favrut att de dore .....


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye'm 'bout ta' 'xplore JoAnn's today. It will nae be over 75 by Noon ... hopefully! So...me Mum 'n Eye a'goin ta' drool 'n maybe get one or two t'ngs. <G>

'nother th'ng...Eye do nae have much trouble wi' Yahoo mail now tha' we have new video card in me computer chill. Can nae enjoy You Tube videos...but other things working besser...can't complain.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

halo awl yoo luvlies, worra gud hydear tu goe on anittin venyre, aim juss gorra casttoff'n mai stichjz and mr osspots awl reddy two goe, aim hexiyid nweow, du wee hatts bring eny fude, aim goonta sea if'n mie Bpris wanna kun, iff ee dunt aeill chuze wun att da dore, iz wee meatin hin da hattik andwill wee goe on da sharabang


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:



> Eye'm 'bout ta' 'xplore JoAnn's today. It will nae be over 75 by Noon ... hopefully! So...me Mum 'n Eye a'goin ta' drool 'n maybe get one or two t'ngs. <G>
> 
> 'nother th'ng...Eye do nae have much trouble wi' Yahoo mail now tha' we have new video card in me computer chill. Can nae enjoy You Tube videos...but other things working besser...can't complain.


Bout thet You Tub. Tey be fun ta wach but thay yakes up lots o gigs. I usd em las munth to wach sum vids frum You Tube an went ower me allotment fum Verizon. an thay charged me an extra $30. tis munth fer overage fees. Ai had a 6 gigabyte plan. Ai has nou upped it to an 8 gig plan but ai no be wachin as many o tem videos.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye'm 'bout ta' 'xplore JoAnn's today. It will nae be over 75 by Noon ... hopefully! So...me Mum 'n Eye a'goin ta' drool 'n maybe get one or two t'ngs. <G>
> 
> 'nother th'ng...Eye do nae have much trouble wi' Yahoo mail now tha' we have new video card in me computer chill. Can nae enjoy You Tube videos...but other things working besser...can't complain.


ai kips hearing about JoAnns from our american cousins. haven't got anything like that here. The yarn sounds loads cheeper dan here tu. You gose hav fun wiv yer mum, en tell us all bowt it 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

youtube ease funn. ai fust diskuvverd it wen dere woz orl dem vidyos bawt laffin bebbies - best sawnd een wirld, un allers mekks mi chear upp. ai kip trine ter gets mi boys ter putt wun up ev bloo singing. u aint herd nuffink til yer herd heem kumpanni gooli anders tu "My Favourite Things"


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> halo mee frendees. house evrybuddy twodei? Less hav er cyber venture. Less gew tu nittinland. Dunt wuri baut yer pisspots, koz yer kun onnli gerrin wiv wun yer neeted yersen. dey teik petts tu, un iffn yew dowunt av wun, yer kun tchuse yer favrut att de dore .....


Gu Morn mi frens. If sumwun neids a pet an don wans ta feed it, I has a Needle Felt Kat fum Dimensions. I hasn't felted it yit but it luks ta be reel kewt. Sos ennyone kin haf a pet an not wurrit bout buyin that xtra fud.

Whar be nittinland? Ist vera fah fum ta at tic? But ai gess it be tyme tu cum outta hidin isnt it? Ai no has herd bout tem GPs setin traps fer us.

I have really got to do something about this keyboard. Sometimes i can't read my own stuff back, (hmm that sounds like when I tried to take shorthand in school - I was so bad at reading my stuff back that the teacher made me drop the class.). Oh, well - wun o dese dais.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> halo awl yoo luvlies, worra gud hydear tu goe on anittin venyre, aim juss gorra casttoff'n mai stichjz and mr osspots awl reddy two goe, aim hexiyid nweow, du wee hatts bring eny fude, aim goonta sea if'n mie Bpris wanna kun, iff ee dunt aeill chuze wun att da dore, iz wee meatin hin da hattik andwill wee goe on da sharabang


ooh a sharabang, like skool treeps - evriwun faitin ter get tu di bak seet un evribuddy has etten dere pakked luntches bai ten er klok. Funny stori kumin up.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> youtube ease funn. ai fust diskuvverd it wen dere woz orl dem vidyos bawt laffin bebbies - best sawnd een wirld, un allers mekks mi chear upp. ai kip trine ter gets mi boys ter putt wun up ev bloo singing. u aint herd nuffink til yer herd heem kumpanni gooli anders tu "My Favourite Things"


ai wan knowz wen weez gouing ondiss nittin ventura, i ope weez still gouing neow aiz finisht mai pisspot, ope yoo ain pliaing gaemes wi uz m'ladee


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

funny story: My first job was teaching, and i ended up in London teaching addults frum over wirld haw ter spikka de ingleesh. I had a group of complete beginners, and we had a day out to Kensington gardens. A rolls royce went past and they got excited, but i dint see who was in it, so I asked. Now the rule was speak ingleesh allers, so dey woz tinking hard. Den a yung chap frum portugal put his finger up and said "Old Mother Thatcher!" i got the drift - was the queen Mum (bless her).


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Ai jus tol Clancy bout the nittin ventur an He be all cikikd bout it. Buy yu no him, he be kinder greedy an nou hem wans ta no if that meen we all gonna nit him a new blankee. I jus don no what I gonna du wif him. I myte hafta let him stai home and chuz wun o dem pets at da dore. 

Wat kinda pet du thay haf? Du yu think I cud gets me a calico cat and a ginghan dorg?

Wat we gorna du on ower nittin venture? O, ai jus gots so menny kwestons an I gets awl discombobulated!!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Ai jus tol Clancy bout the nittin ventur an He be all cikikd bout it. Buy yu no him, he be kinder greedy an nou hem wans ta no if that meen we all gonna nit him a new blankee. I jus don no what I gonna du wif him. I myte hafta let him stai home and chuz wun o dem pets at da dore.
> 
> Wat kinda pet du thay haf? Du yu think I cud gets me a calico cat and a ginghan dorg?
> 
> Wat we gorna du on ower nittin venture? O, ai jus gots so menny kwestons an I gets awl discombobulated!!


wel yu tel dat Clancy ai gotts surm fansii blankitts dat bloo MIGHT share (oops caps) bloo nidds faiv wen eet is kowuld. Enniweys ai fink dey haf de petts yu laik. Un dey got pinkieponkipoodlepipes, un clamjamphrees, un orl sotts. of petts - yu kin chuse di kuller :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

deese ease know geim glennie. wheeze kood orl du wiv an hollyday. Aisle lett yu lots perlan de fude fer jerni - wheeze gunner gow fru di Atlantic tunnel on de orient hexpress wot aiv hired (bang goes de kids inheritans)butt deyve trown een di champers fer free kos ai ease un leydee


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

breenk yer sattin nighties fer yer sliipin kompartments - dowunt wont dem tu fink wheeze kommun


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Gu Morn mi frens. If sumwun neids a pet an don wans ta feed it, I has a Needle Felt Kat fum Dimensions. I hasn't felted it yit but it luks ta be reel kewt. Sos ennyone kin haf a pet an not wurrit bout buyin that xtra fud.
> 
> Whar be nittinland? Ist vera fah fum ta at tic? But ai gess it be tyme tu cum outta hidin isnt it? Ai no has herd bout tem GPs setin traps fer us.
> 
> I have really got to do something about this keyboard. Sometimes i can't read my own stuff back, (hmm that sounds like when I tried to take shorthand in school - I was so bad at reading my stuff back that the teacher made me drop the class.). Oh, well - wun o dese dais.


you didd shorthand? didds yer du tapin tu? Ai novver lernt nuffink yousefull - nowt butt lattin ern aynshunt grik. Wot er kon 
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

O iez awl sitid neow, mai sattin hyties awl pakkt,eiz meakin goosegog kwumbel n koosterd, and cherie tryfuk, n a beeg chklik kaek, wyll ie ned tu bring dgin? ei gott summ erbul tee.Hatlamtik tunnul myte skaere mie soe kannie sitt heer yu m'ladee pleeze, whrientul hexpresso sownd nervaluss ei aint nott nevvue bin onn dat, aim neerly weein mesen wi sitemunt


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Hold ta trayne! Ai gots ta run to tha stor an git misel a new nity. Da sqwirls mayd a bed in mi old satn wun so I has ter bi a noo wun. I tink i get a silk wun wif lotso lase ont.

Glennee, dun wurrit nun bout ta djin. Ta horient spress havs awl kinds o buze but ail brung sum minishurs in mi bags jus in kase dey runs oot.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dun bee worrin datrayne wil wayte fur you misellen, aiz gunna nipp owt fur sumuv dem french nikkerz cuz moffsa bin choowed mie utherz-- gud gerl furr finkin tu bringk sum minitchure bottlez innyer bagg, wee be soe lukky dat Lady Lostie haz ranged thiss luvvlee tripepe, fink we havv funn iz yoo bringin fude ore duz dey haz plentee on da trayne, aiv putted a feow rollers in mei bag acase hour hare getts messie


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

aize bean in tutch wiv horrormental heckspress pipul urn dey redi wen wi err. dey sey dey du faive korse miels wiv propriette whine fer itch korse, en brandee fer affters.

ai naw reelize datt mi undiis wont du - aiz onli gort beeg pannts urn praktickle brass, kos knowbuddi seas dem sept bloo un hi downt hobjekt.

sews aiz gorra get sum lungerry afores wi gow - dowunt wanna get chukked orf heckspress kos ease lorng wei ter wark.

glennie, dowunt wurri bawt de tunell - dat way wi dowunt has ter wurri bawt hiceburgs ...


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

own, kipp shtum baut de tunel urnder tatlantik korse nobdi nose bawt ett. :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> O iez awl sitid neow, mai sattin hyties awl pakkt,eiz meakin goosegog kwumbel n koosterd, and cherie tryfuk, n a beeg chklik kaek, wyll ie ned tu bring dgin? ei gott summ erbul tee.Hatlamtik tunnul myte skaere mie soe kannie sitt heer yu m'ladee pleeze, whrientul hexpresso sownd nervaluss ei aint nott nevvue bin onn dat, aim neerly weein mesen wi sitemunt


breeng de tena laydies wel as curlers - you know whotcher laik :-D


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh goo golly, I had fogetted bout undies. Mien is al tore oop an the lastik is shreded an I has tu hol em oop wi safty pinz. Ai gess I better git sum dem wile I gits the silk nity. Ai tink I get silk oondies tu and mebe wun o dem thongs he he he.

Ai wunt need kerlers cuz my hare be so naturl strayt that is even reject ta fake curls so I jus weres it short an strait.

I gots tu go tu the libary nou cus them wants ther book bak, so I see yu later. Wyle I out I be lukin at them silk lungers.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

dem libries allers wantin dere books bak - tis a noosanse


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

write iz evryboddy reddy, ai got me tena ladie fings, airnet, curlerz n seatin loshun,urry oop bak frum librery dey noosunse wannin dem bucks bak at last minnit,butt weel waytte fer yoo nisellen ai hoope yu finded sum nyce lingery, laydee Lostie wares dem bigguns wiv lastik inn da leggs so shei cann keap her hanky tukked in dare,ai'v had my chyneeze fude tunite and saeved sum inn a box to bring so wee dun gett ungree on waye toda boaet


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

lollolol glennie, yu is shewin yore hage. Dose kaind erve pants wen awt wiv de hark. Mind yu wi deed ave tu wear dem beeg fick pants art skule - ownli deres know wei de nunns wooda lett uz steek ouwer ands up awer skeerts tu getta hankie awt. wheeze whirr gude att wypin aur nowsez orn awer wrieests den pullin dawn are woolie gjumpers tu hide di hevidense .... :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

termorrow ease hollyday bergeens dei. kos erve tayum diffrense, wheel mekk eat 4pm ingleesh taim.

sozz butt parentli wi aff ter ware blaindfollds kos di entruns to thanttlantikk tunel ease sikret. Butt dey ease gibben us glamrus blak sattin kumfy wuns sew wi luke laik filum starrs. Dowunt wurri, korse de showferr wowunt where wun :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

owkay chaps, nuff citement fer me terdey wiv orl dis hollyday planin. Aize gunner gow tu beddykins. Jes think, wheel orl bea inn nittinland termorow ! x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> lollolol glennie, yu is shewin yore hage. Dose kaind erve pants wen awt wiv de hark. Mind yu wi deed ave tu wear dem beeg fick pants art skule - ownli deres know wei de nunns wooda lett uz steek ouwer ands up awer skeerts tu getta hankie awt. wheeze whirr gude att wypin aur nowsez orn awer wrieests den pullin dawn are woolie gjumpers tu hide di hevidense .... :thumbup:


well aive sawn dem kaind uv pants onlester markit, awl de olde unz warez um burrie dunt ware em neow, ai ware dem nyce unz wivowt da gussit soe ie kan get tu lav kwik, wee wyped uz nuesez on cuff anorl att skool


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> owkay chaps, nuff citement fer me terdey wiv orl dis hollyday planin. Aize gunner gow tu beddykins. Jes think, wheel orl bea inn nittinland termorow ! x


ai fink ai goe beddybyez neow, upp erli and orf wie goe nite niyte awl x x x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

OK ai jus gotten bek an evbodee dun goed ter bedybie, Oh well. Kaxiee mayde me jellus wif her goin to joanns so I wen an luked aroun an a Hoby Lobby. It ta fir time I bin thar caus it be 30 mile away. i buyd sum cotton yarn fer potholders and sum fer a lil perse. Wen ai comed oot it were raynin and thungerin and big flasees of lyt ina skie so I went inta a restrant an et sum roast pork an mash taters. I jus getted howm and I is awl full an sleipy so I tink I go ta bed erly ternite tu.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

is evverboddy up and reddy to goe, ai bean waytin awl moernin tu sea wots appunin


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I be oop but I dunt feel ver gud. Mi eyes is gibben me truble tis mornin and I is haben trubl seein wat be on ta screen. Evthing wants ta run tagether wyle ta eyes jus keep waterin. 
Ai spect it will kleer up in a wyle and ai be bak then.

dunt leeve fer ta trip witout me tho, cus is paked las nite all ut my new nity what ta fancy lingers stor sed they wud deliber ty ne tgus morn.

see yu latyr. I gonna go take a dizzy pill.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:
 

> I be oop but I dunt feel ver gud. Mi eyes is gibben me truble tis mornin and I is haben trubl seein wat be on ta screen. Evthing wants ta run tagether wyle ta eyes jus keep waterin.
> Ai spect it will kleer up in a wyle and ai be bak then.
> 
> dunt leeve fer ta trip witout me tho, cus is paked las nite all ut my new nity what ta fancy lingers stor sed they wud deliber ty ne tgus morn.
> ...


neow dat aint gud to hear, n aeim soree youze feelin bit ruffo. Korse wee wun goe witowt yeryu sillee fing, wee dunno da waye fer onefing, and wudnt wanna gow lessun yu bee there. , ope yoo sune fill bitt betterer m'ladee, havv a kip n sea yu inn a bitt x x x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I tuk mi dizzy pill an I feels sum beter su I gonner tri this agin. 
Ta stor brung mi new lungeree but them mayd a mistayk. I bawt wite we blu lace trim and peech wi blak lace trim. But they dun brung mi one red wit black lace trim and a blak wun with red roses onit in them speshul modestee spots, cuz yu cin si tjru the blak un. 
Nough hough em ai gonna run up an doun the iles of the harrent espres on a black see thru nity? Nou I has to get a robe ta go over. I jus gonna call ta stor an ask em ta sen me a gud cover up. 
I be sew iritateded wif that stoar, ceptin tht, gee, ya no, thay be kinda purty an I niver hayd nutin wat luks luke tis afor. Gee ya kno they feels kinder soft tu. Hmm I gess i better tri em on, een tho I don wanna. ------ 
Well, I tryde em on an the blackun fits reel gud but I cunet ware sumpit lyke tis. But if sure du fee gud (giggle) dus I haf tu take it orf???


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Is ta driver gonna pik us oop at home? Er du wi meet him at ta attic? 
Ai brung sum roast pork frum ta restrant yestiday tu share wif evbodi but I havent seed yu yet so I tinks I just be gona eet it fer me lunch.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I tuk mi dizzy pill an I feels sum beter su I gonner tri this agin.
> Ta stor brung mi new lungeree but them mayd a mistayk. I bawt wite we blu lace trim and peech wi blak lace trim. But they dun brung mi one red wit black lace trim and a blak wun with red roses onit in them speshul modestee spots, cuz yu cin si tjru the blak un.
> Nough hough em ai gonna run up an doun the iles of the harrent espres on a black see thru nity? Nou I has to get a robe ta go over. I jus gonna call ta stor an ask em ta sen me a gud cover up.
> I be sew iritateded wif that stoar, ceptin tht, gee, ya no, thay be kinda purty an I niver hayd nutin wat luks luke tis afor. Gee ya kno they feels kinder soft tu. Hmm I gess i better tri em on, een tho I don wanna. ------
> Well, I tryde em on an the blackun fits reel gud but I cunet ware sumpit lyke tis. But if sure du fee gud (giggle) dus I haf tu take it orf???


Noe dun taek itt orf,if'n da trayne tikkit clekter seas yu inn it hee myte lett uss have extra porshuns ov grub n shampayne, ee weel gettawl sited wen hee seas yer, i ope yu haint bein prumiskuss in dat sea fru nitty, ope youze gottyer draws on anorl


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Is ta driver gonna pik us oop at home? Er du wi meet him at ta attic?
> Ai brung sum roast pork frum ta restrant yestiday tu share wif evbodi but I havent seed yu yet so I tinks I just be gona eet it fer me lunch.


weez onn da waye misellen, karry on and eat the roost perk weel gett plentee fude on de horient express, ladee Losties bean havin trubbul wid da lingerie store wid her posh sea frew nitys, i hopeing shee keaps her vest on under it, we dun want da trayne driever gettin eny hydeas


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Noe dun taek itt orf,if'n da trayne tikkit clekter seas yu inn it hee myte lett uss have extra porshuns ov grub n shampayne, ee weel gettawl sited wen hee seas yer, i ope yu haint bein prumiskuss in dat sea fru nitty, ope youze gottyer draws on anorl


Draws? Uh Oh - I nowd I wus fergittin sumpin


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Draws? Uh Oh - I nowd I wus fergittin sumpin


Mussunt feget yore draws misellen, itt gits a bitt draefty rownd yer nether reegions if'n yer aint gott yer draws orn, ai alluz ware em wid lastik inn da leggs, keaps da draft owt


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

owe chaps, bitter uf ern hollyday deelay. sawnds laik heverybodi aint gort dere bloomers sorted, un parently i gorra gett er vest in kase di trein drivver seeze fru mi naitee.
sozz yore eyes is poorly misellen, urn ai hopes dey gett berrer sune.

ai haz ter deelei bit ennyhow kos ai finks ai gotts er beat uv er temprichure. dowunt wont me gowin manky orn jurnee.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

nuvver reesun ai gorrer deelei ease ai got er frettnin letter frum di barnk bawt knot pain kreditt kard. ai woz prided korse ai ollers pey orn taim. 
enniweys, eat woz beat off kuz de kard wernt leested orn mai erkawnt, un twos drest tu ause ai baint leaved een fer 5 yeers. ai dun rang ern dey sedd twas er kredit kard frum 1995 (you kidding?) un ai owe £ 11. bloomin eck ai pey mor tacks tu kip de bank goin sins eet blonked up in credit skandall. det sedd ai karnt sort tell toosday kos munndei is barnk hollyday. aize genner get mi tanks on dere lorn en nuke em ... mebbie.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye now ha' two each of Lion Brand 6-weight acrylic (solid green and solid white). Am a'hopin' tha' it 'nuff for the pictured project.

Depending on size...maybe a place mat?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> nuvver reesun ai gorrer deelei ease ai got er frettnin letter frum di barnk bawt knot pain kreditt kard. ai woz prided korse ai ollers pey orn taim.
> enniweys, eat woz beat off kuz de kard wernt leested orn mai erkawnt, un twos drest tu ause ai baint leaved een fer 5 yeers. ai dun rang ern dey sedd twas er kredit kard frum 1995 (you kidding?) un ai owe £ 11. bloomin eck ai pey mor tacks tu kip de bank goin sins eet blonked up in credit skandall. det sedd ai karnt sort tell toosday kos munndei is barnk hollyday. aize genner get mi tanks on dere lorn en nuke em ... mebbie.


Dem banks cheaky mares frykenin yu lyke dat, , send Bloo arfte dem heel surtem owt, wee doent mynd da deelai cuz misellen gorra pourly hihg, n youze finkin ya got temreetchure, wee dun wann eny onn uz fealin manky.enywaze ai carnt fynd mie layse brazziere n ai ned itt fore unders mai negligente inkase tikket mamm seas me titsbits


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye now ha' two each of Lion Brand 6-weight acrylic (solid green and solid white). Am a'hopin' tha' it 'nuff for the pictured project.
> 
> Depending on size...maybe a place mat?


Oh Kaixi I love that design, hope yu got nuff yarn to maek them :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaxxie, those are beautiful designs - they will look fab.
not boasting, but I've done the rib on my fancy waistcoat. looking good so far ... i only learnt to knit in the round last winter. blow me, it's easier than knit flat on fairisle1


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye now ha' two each of Lion Brand 6-weight acrylic (solid green and solid white). Am a'hopin' tha' it 'nuff for the pictured project.
> 
> Depending on size...maybe a place mat?


Ooo, I du liek dat. It will be tu pretti tu use so be shur yu puts a lupe onit to hangins it up. Er else puts it in a frame. But it will haf tu go in a winder er sumpint so it kin be sein fum bot sydes


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> owe chaps, bitter uf ern hollyday deelay. sawnds laik heverybodi aint gort dere bloomers sorted, un parently i gorra gett er vest in kase di trein drivver seeze fru mi naitee.
> sozz yore eyes is poorly misellen, urn ai hopes dey gett berrer sune.
> 
> ai haz ter deelei bit ennyhow kos ai finks ai gotts er beat uv er temprichure. dowunt wont me gowin manky orn jurnee.


Yu wach that termpature closely in kase you hav a iinfection.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> nuvver reesun ai gorrer deelei ease ai got er frettnin letter frum di barnk bawt knot pain kreditt kard. ai woz prided korse ai ollers pey orn taim.
> enniweys, eat woz beat off kuz de kard wernt leested orn mai erkawnt, un twos drest tu ause ai baint leaved een fer 5 yeers. ai dun rang ern dey sedd twas er kredit kard frum 1995 (you kidding?) un ai owe £ 11. bloomin eck ai pey mor tacks tu kip de bank goin sins eet blonked up in credit skandall. det sedd ai karnt sort tell toosday kos munndei is barnk hollyday. aize genner get mi tanks on dere lorn en nuke em ... mebbie.


Dem banks shud awl be boxed up an berried unner the grownd. They be runnin evbdoty inter the purhowse an then runs to the guvment fer mor monee to keep emselves goin.

Yeers ago, Mi mortgage was transferred frum one bank to another. I went on an paid it fer yeers an one dai I gots a notic in the mayle that I was owerdue on wat I owed tu ta first bank. It turnd out, that wen it was transferred, only part went to tha new bank. The first bank kept part ofit and the second bank was payin them, without ennythin ever bein sed to me about it. Finly I gess the second bank stopped sendin monee to the first bank, so they billd me fer it an reported it as past du. So without me ever noing what was happening I ended up with an overdue bill and late fees that I had to make arrangements to pay off. Nowbody ever bothered to tell me how i was supposed to pay sumthing I dint no I owed.

Thank gudnes the #*%)% thing finally got paid off. I don't owe enything on me howse now an it will stay thet way. The place mite fall down around me, but it be mine. Ever now an then I gets one o them "offers" in the male that wants to lend me money on mi howse. I kant throw them away fast enuff.

You be sure to check this bill out because sumbody mite hav gotted credit in yure name. That be a big problem on this side of the lilly pond.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen ai nose bawt kreditt feft urn att lease de bank honnors datt. de stoopid fing baut di eese de kredit kard was ishood een 1995 -ern ivenn mai bank dowunt letts yer have kard fer darn orn 20 yeers bawt reneeing eat! wen ai dun moed ter diss auze i whirr ded lurki 9iffen u korl eat dat, twrnt mi wi diisayded orn er deevos) en ai woz hebble tu peyy karsh en nock em dawn 35k. likes yu eets gunner hav ter forl dawn ovir mi edd. i gets dem ofers tu. gots nais postman wu giv me post en say " green bin?" sews ai dowunt ivven av tu hopen eet....

owe un kard frett wos sent tu hold erdres. in dem days ai yoused me midel name, un nau ai youse mi fust - so deyy is darft. un ai fink (most banks are scum uv erf)


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ok my bestest friends, time for me to relax now. i'll watch out for the fever, and can call in a doktor termorrow if needs be - by heck de nhs can be good sometimes ....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

don't blush but ai luvs you lot x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> don't blush but ai luvs you lot x


lol wee aint blooshin m'ladee cuz wee luvz yoo anorl, just keap hyez on tenpracher and kawl dat dokter if'n neads bee., dunt fergit youze bean in dat hossespikul and bean pulled abowt- and sum.ai gott me beeg draws awl pakkt just lerruz knoew wen youz reddy fer uz twip, nanite x x x


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Since the knitted I-cord seems to be a pain to work...and I've been crocheting for over 25 years - why not make something useful to hang stuff with/make rugs??

I'm sure we all have the excess of grade 5/bulky or heavier yarn that can be used up to keep from stepping on cold floors! Yes???


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> don't blush but ai luvs you lot x


Oh Lostie, we luvs yu tuu.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Since the knitted I-cord seems to be a pain to work...and I've been crocheting for over 25 years - why not make something useful to hang stuff with/make rugs??
> 
> I'm sure we all have the excess of grade 5/bulky or heavier yarn that can be used up to keep from stepping on cold floors! Yes???


Interesting, I have a crochet purse I just finished. It called for a simple crochet strap but I don't like it, I thing I will try this I-cord instead.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

I saw an advert in an Asian cafe once claiming "English grammer taught". Woohoo I thought and reached for my red ball-point to circle the "e" on grammer ... then to put "sp" in a circle ... petty but fun. I blame the influence of my mother and grand-mothers, who taught languages etc.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Omnivore said:


> I saw an advert in an Asian cafe once claiming "English grammer taught". Woohoo I thought and reached for my red ball-point to circle the "e" on grammer ... then to put "sp" in a circle ... petty but fun. I blame the influence of my mother and grand-mothers, who taught languages etc.


Maybe they'd seen our special code for the grammar police


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

wozzup two dei? Yikes mai termi ease burnin - well nort mi termi, mo esaeoffogurse korse datt mi prollen

enwei, nuff er dat.I is paroud uv missen korse ai feexed err kee orn mi keebord.I follerd instructions ai has dun bifor, but summhaw bustikated de bit dat mekks de tile fit bak in.Nercessity iz muffer ev inventshun --- dat bloo takk ease gude stuffs!! Un akkershully er sewin butten wurks tu lol


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

how eiz everboddie toodai, ai hoewp missy wot has poorly eye iz fillin betterer and our Losties temp haz gorn doewn


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wozzup two dei? Yikes mai termi ease burnin - well nort mi termi, mo esaeoffogurse korse datt mi prollen
> 
> enwei, nuff er dat.I is paroud uv missen korse ai feexed err kee orn mi keebord.I follerd instructions ai has dun bifor, but summhaw bustikated de bit dat mekks de tile fit bak in.Nercessity iz muffer ev inventshun --- dat bloo takk ease gude stuffs!! Un akkershully er sewin butten wurks tu lol


youz ckevver gerl feexin de kee on keebord blootak fiksiz enyfink neow bowt yer esaefogersus haz yu trude gaviscon? mei nayburz likkul baba haz arful beli akes n doc said to gee im baby gaviscon inwarter.eiz bin trieying too nursvul mei gardinose soez ai can skwib warter n dysinfactunt awl rownd nex doorz yard ware dem dorgs bin wazzin, i cannsteel smell eet


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> youz ckevver gerl feexin de kee on keebord blootak fiksiz enyfink neow bowt yer esaefogersus haz yu trude gaviscon? mei nayburz likkul baba haz arful beli akes n doc said to gee im baby gaviscon inwarter.eiz bin trieying too nursvul mei gardinose soez ai can skwib warter n dysinfactunt awl rownd nex doorz yard ware dem dorgs bin wazzin, i cannsteel smell eet


ai ment unravel gerdin ose juss inkase yu carnt reed mei writin


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> how eiz everboddie toodai, ai hoewp missy wot has poorly eye iz fillin betterer and our Losties temp haz gorn doewn


fraid not me old mukker, ais defoo peeked sum gerums upp. Dats why ai dowunt laik horspikkals - yer gew een wiv summat en kumm awt wiv summat wirrs. velli unlightly mrsa as aiz nrta carrier ern nifer du dey lett eniboddy helse wuk dere whu eeze. seen di dokker, ern prolly gits sum hantibyoteekalls ......

miin whail aiz bean gud, ern restin ern orl dat bluddi stuf ai dowunt laik doon 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

beeg bokkels erv gaviscon woz ai favrut tipel wen ai woz preggers, but need ter werk orn di stummik. naice owuld settlers un rennies help laik billyho


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lostie said:


> beeg bokkels erv gaviscon woz ai favrut tipel wen ai woz preggers, but need ter werk orn di stummik. naice owuld settlers un rennies help laik billyho


Better watch how much you take of that Gaviscon! Mint tea or more water drunk will do better for not "Masking" an ulcer!!!!

Pepcid and a few other "preventative" medicines can and will cause heartburn on an empty stomach!

*Nexium* is the best "Cure" for Esophageal ulcers...Dad had a few prior to being put on it.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Loxie, ai goner brang mi keebird tu yer sos yu kin fixin mi stckee kees. OKs?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Ai dun laik eet wen tha Dr. gibs mi that anteebyotical eether. Ever taim ai teks eet, I getws wun o dem yeest fecshns. An thet usulee wirse ten wativer I tuk tha stinkin stoof fir inta fus plaec. 

Truble is, I has this blader fecshun was keeps kumin bek. I gess I gorna hafta ta tell the Dr an I jus nos he gorna put me on aneesbyoptics and thin thar wee gos. But this tyme, I gorna start takin AZO Yeest rite away an see if I kin hed it orf.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Wif ebudy bein sik tu sum degrii I gess we hasta ta wayt a wyle for the horrenalli spress trip. That be OK, it gibs us moar tym to kolec ta prapper atyre fer ta trip. Ai has to haf noo shus for ai go an yu no ia has sush a harg tyme findin shus wat fits.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

misellen said:


> Loxie, ai goner brang mi keebird tu yer sos yu kin fixin mi stckee kees. OKs?


Eye'm a bit closer than Mz. Lostie. Eye even have three unused canisters for cleaning up various shocky-thing items.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Better watch how much you take of that Gaviscon! Mint tea or more water drunk will do better for not "Masking" an ulcer!!!!
> 
> Pepcid and a few other "preventative" medicines can and will cause heartburn on an empty stomach!
> 
> *Nexium* is the best "Cure" for Esophageal ulcers...Dad had a few prior to being put on it.


well I don't take gaviscon any more. I'll ask about nexium. I haven't got too much stomach left, and it's my gullet that has been - oh joy - strictured. I'm seeing my consultant on thursday and ask. My prob is stuff hangs around at the base of my gullet, but no nasty acid comes up. when i had my big op, it took longer than expected, cos they found a whalloping great hernia - which I had no idea I had!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

rait aiz binn gogglin en fauns nittin land has er spa en elf farm, wiv loadsa hansum dokkters. ai fink wee orl deeserve datt ......


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye'm a bit closer than Mz. Lostie. Eye even have three unused canisters for cleaning up various shocky-thing items.


Duz them canisters fix stiky kees? Aim beginin ter finken sumbady pored syrp intu mi keebord. Hit siks sumpin orfal.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> rait aiz binn gogglin en fauns nittin land has er spa en elf farm, wiv loadsa hansum dokkters. ai fink wee orl deeserve datt ......


fink dats ware wee awl shud gow and wen weez awl fiit nelfy wee kan goe on the horientul spress fillin awl reddy fore partifyin


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> rait aiz binn gogglin en fauns nittin land has er spa en elf farm, wiv loadsa hansum dokkters. ai fink wee orl deeserve datt ......


I lykes hansum doktirs. I tinks them duz a bett job o makin pipple feelin beterer.

But onna othor han, Mi doctur int so hansum, but he be fun tu tork tu. an tork, an tork - - - I bets he cudda even outtorked mi sister, an I niver thawt that were posibal.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Duz them canisters fix stiky kees? Aim beginin ter finken sumbady pored syrp intu mi keebord. Hit siks sumpin orfal.


ai dunno wot kaneester kaixxie got, but ai gots en air blower type fing. butt had ter prize de button fing orf tu getts di fluff awt. blummin neetin ....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I lykes hansum doktirs. I tinks them duz a bett job o makin pipple feelin beterer.
> 
> But onna othor han, Mi doctur int so hansum, but he be fun tu tork tu. an tork, an tork - - - I bets he cudda even outtorked mi sister, an I niver thawt that were posibal.


betcha my mam kude uv beatin yor sis. aim shure her tung woz stuck in meedel and wagglid bowf hends .....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

howkeys, orf terr lie dawun fer bitt. knot mutch slip larse nait xxxxx


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> betcha my mam kude uv beatin yor sis. aim shure her tung woz stuck in meedel and wagglid bowf hends .....


 :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah : )


Glenlady said:


> Maybe they'd seen our special code for the grammar police


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

bonjour mes amis. I am currently on bee duty. there is one bumbling around my conservatory, so i'll wait til it gets a beat nakkered, then du the galss and paper trick.tis a far far better thing than wot ai mebbie shood du kos aiz somewot dropdead alergik tu them. but bees are important, and yer les lightly ter git stung if yer kotch em en lettem out. iffn eets worsps, dey get nuked. onli fings ai kin bare ter keel is worsps en hed lais. mebbie have a gew att a tigger dat gott two nier, butt dat am unliklee hevent in leeds ....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> bonjour mes amis. I am currently on bee duty. there is one bumbling around my conservatory, so i'll wait til it gets a beat nakkered, then du the galss and paper trick.tis a far far better thing than wot ai mebbie shood du kos aiz somewot dropdead alergik tu them. but bees are important, and yer les lightly ter git stung if yer kotch em en lettem out. iffn eets worsps, dey get nuked. onli fings ai kin bare ter keel is worsps en hed lais. mebbie have a gew att a tigger dat gott two nier, butt dat am unliklee hevent in leeds ....


i lyke dem beez dey do gud for henvierunmence, dun lyke wobps deme narstie., o no m'laydee dun goe restling wiv da tiggers, dey gott sherp klaws an bytecha.fink ai sead a tigger up dat farr end uv you streat wen ai visited leeds


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ok iffn yu tink tiggers up my street den breeng yer peekle prong ting ern weel gew fer de hise. ail brin de squirti jif lemunn djoos - datll larn heem


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ok iffn yu tink tiggers up my street den breeng yer peekle prong ting ern weel gew fer de hise. ail brin de squirti jif lemunn djoos - datll larn heem


ai kud bwing stanlies nife and bobble baff stuf tu skwert inn heez eyez we nose bowt deeze fings


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Miis Losteee Ifn yu lerjig ta bees yu bi karfuls. du yu haf wun o dem epheylsiccme pens wat yu can jab yursef wif ifn it steenks yu? 
Bee stinks kills pippl whu be lerjik, my neiber is lergic an I has ta wach out fer up even in my yard so tem dunt bilt a nest tu clos tu her. They started gathern tu my hummer bird fieder so ai had tu taken it doon.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Dunt walk tu close ter mi this morn er yu miet gitten steppeed orn, I be spinnin and twirlen liken a drunk dirvish this morn. I got them darn nite time all ower akes las nite. The onee think wat stops it bi gaapenton wich I tuke. That stuff leevs me dizzy like I jus got orf a whirly go round an then sum. wheeeeee.

I goin to the doctor this afternoon an I think I be gonna ask him if ther be sumpin els I kin takens.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

ai almos stomped on one o mi wild todes this morn. Ai wer lait goin out ter feed the menajery and he were on the bottom step lukin fer dawg fud what wernt thare yit.

I wer reelin aroun tryin to keep fum falen, and poppin mi cane about tryin tu keem meself uprite. An the pur tode were hoppin an jumpin tryin ta stai outen mi way. He finly managd tu gits away an the las I seen o him he wer still hoppin. I mite niver see that wun agin LOLOL


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

oo mei por,poor misellen yu bekareful yu dun go fawlin over, we awl hope the dokter wil bee abul to gives yu sumting to elp yu sleep beterer x x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Ackshully, I kin diel wit no sliep beter thin with the akeys. It aways happens at nite win I goes tu bed, an thin I start achin all over in all o me mussels. Sumtyms it gits so bad I cach mesel whimperin lyke a babe. Medkal pipple cant seem tu figger out wat causes it. Wun sayd it were frum ta arthritis even tho it be me mussels what herts. Another doctor actually jus luked cornfused at me an shrugged his sholders. At leest this wun takes it seerus but nuthin shows up in the tests and he don no wat to du. 

I am just thankful that it comes in spurts. I will hurt every night for a few nights and then it will stop for several night.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Ackshully, I kin diel wit no sliep beter thin with the akeys. It aways happens at nite win I goes tu bed, an thin I start achin all over in all o me mussels. Sumtyms it gits so bad I cach mesel whimperin lyke a babe. Medkal pipple cant seem tu figger out wat causes it. Wun sayd it were frum ta arthritis even tho it be me mussels what herts. Another doctor actually jus luked cornfused at me an shrugged his sholders. At leest this wun takes it seerus but nuthin shows up in the tests and he don no wat to du.
> 
> I am just thankful that it comes in spurts. I will hurt every night for a few nights and then it will stop for several night.


wunner if'n it be anyfing tu do wiv circulation? myte be werf asking dokter?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> wunner if'n it be anyfing tu do wiv circulation? myte be werf asking dokter?


I'll ast the docter bout thet terdai. One time he did a blud oxygen test and sed that was low. That led to breethin test (my brayn int wurkin rite an I cant think o the name of it) that shoed my lungs wirkin gud (beter thin normal fir me age). Thar was no foller up on that thow. I dunno noe if thet wud caus the mussels to hirt er not.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye dun ha' sum excitement...had an apartment fire on the opposite side of the building our apartment is attached to. At 3 O-blankity-blank clock in the morning...I'm not pleased to have to sit in the car waiting for the all-clear but I'm obviously back in the apartment tapping my fingers off. First time in the 13+ years we've lived here that this level o'excitement happened.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh my goodness! That would be scary. I tend to be more afraid of fire than about anything else. A few years ago, an elderly neighbor died in a fire in her house. She was burned over most of her body. It left me very nervous of fires. 
I am glad things worked out for you so you could go back to your apartment. It would be so heartbreaking if the fire had reached it and you would have lost your possessions. (As you can see, I always tend to think in the worst terms when it comes to fire).


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Well...with two up-to-date computers...and one that I don't have a monitor for...I did have some major concerns.

I currently am in the process of rearranging my room...so I could NOT put my hands on the software CD/DVD discs...thus minimizing what would have to be re-purchased.

And there is no way I could take the time to remove one tower from all cables if our apartment became involved. THIS would be the tower I'd save of the three. Monitors, speakers, keyboards, printers can ALL be replaced. As much as I want to save all of my creations...have to save the baby of the bunch. Also would have to save removable drives (the small ones, not the CDRW drives I just found).

Being practical...the strong boxes would survive...but - before the computer could be saved...Mom's 4 oxygen tanks and C-Pap would have to come first. We do have a few Cast Iron cookware...but well - better I sat in the mini-van and pray for safety than try and rush ALL of our stuff out of the apartment to be viewed by the neighborhood.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Sounds scary!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Miis Losteee Ifn yu lerjig ta bees yu bi karfuls. du yu haf wun o dem epheylsiccme pens wat yu can jab yursef wif ifn it steenks yu?
> Bee stinks kills pippl whu be lerjik, my neiber is lergic an I has ta wach out fer up even in my yard so tem dunt bilt a nest tu clos tu her. They started gathern tu my hummer bird fieder so ai had tu taken it doon.


owe ai knose ai shude av wun err dem effipens. Burt mai daddi iz badd zarmpell un dunt bovver imself. mebbe ai shude du it dough. wheeze both veri leergikall tu djungell horrornets tu. got chaised bai er nest uvvem een Malaysialand. Dee lokkal pepper sed "yoorpeen fambli fleas een terrer" ded rite - mi en mi bruvver rann streit intu nirest ause en lokked selves in barthrume!
:-D


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> owe ai knose ai shude av wun err dem effipens. Burt mai daddi iz badd zarmpell un dunt bovver imself. mebbe ai shude du it dough. wheeze both veri leergikall tu djungell horrornets tu. got chaised bai er nest uvvem een Malaysialand. Dee lokkal pepper sed "yoorpeen fambli fleas een terrer" ded rite - mi en mi bruvver rann streit intu nirest ause en lokked selves in barthrume!
> :-D


Ai wudda runded tu. Mi sister was lergic to bee sting. an she swelled up like a balloom wen she got stung. That were wen she foun out she were lerjik. She hadda be tooken to the merjensi rum in a ambulins. But we kud niver git her to have a epipen.

Ai be luky not tu be lerjik cus I has lotsa wasps in mi yard an get stung a lots. I kills thems nests wen I fin em more becaws of mi nayber than me. S funny but the wasp stings onee herts mi fer a minit or so but a ant stink will aggervate me fer howers an get all festered up. An, naturly, I has them fire ant nests in mi yard tu.

Uh Oh, I jus luked at ta clock an I gotta run so I dunt e layt fer the docter. See yu later.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye dun ha' sum excitement...had an apartment fire on the opposite side of the building our apartment is attached to. At 3 O-blankity-blank clock in the morning...I'm not pleased to have to sit in the car waiting for the all-clear but I'm obviously back in the apartment tapping my fingers off. First time in the 13+ years we've lived here that this level o'excitement happened.


ooh, kaixxie, that's scary. I'm soo glad you and yours are safe x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ooh, kaixxie, that's scary. I'm soo glad you and yours are safe x


oh, and your precious posessions too -not least your mum


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye dun ha' sum excitement...had an apartment fire on the opposite side of the building our apartment is attached to. At 3 O-blankity-blank clock in the morning...I'm not pleased to have to sit in the car waiting for the all-clear but I'm obviously back in the apartment tapping my fingers off. First time in the 13+ years we've lived here that this level o'excitement happened.


Oh my gooness Kaxxie, how scary , glad you and yours are safe


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

good morning ladies hope you are awl okay,aiz bin up wiv da lark katchin up weeth sum djobs ai bean bitt laizee and eowse lux beet untydee then ai haff to goe to de hattik and do sum warlpepperin fore m'laydee


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

goo mornin. Hopes you gots er nais wol pepper glennie. I shood du summat terdei datt wowunt mek mi grumpee. Yesterrdei ai woz laik er wikkid which. enniweis ai had er rait moan att mi bank fer mesin me raund, urn eets gorn tu kmpleints deep. Den ai spint harrs wukkin awt wot in darnashun mai shetland vest pattin woz orn erbout - de strukshuns r not wel ritten. fynalli affter 12 pieces uv pepper urn loadsa sums aise got it. owe an mai sun keim bakk frum Leeds Festival with darn neer trench fute .... witch mummy hadd to help wiv (an nort bai kisin eet beterrer thank yu verimutch)


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Sum o' the ginger snap recipe...AFTER the initial over-partying has been dealt wi' helps. Eye ha' too much spicy chicken last night. Went to bed within 5-10 minutes after finishing off my half of the box. BAD mistake! Woke up with a mild migraine.

Eye feel much besser! Am drinking bottled water before tackling carbonated flavored beverage. Even room temp., do NAE need help with complicating tummy!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Sum o' the ginger snap recipe...AFTER the initial over-partying has been dealt wi' helps. Eye ha' too much spicy chicken last night. Went to bed within 5-10 minutes after finishing off my half of the box. BAD mistake! Woke up with a mild migraine.
> 
> Eye feel much besser! Am drinking bottled water before tackling carbonated flavored beverage. Even room temp., do NAE need help with complicating tummy!


Ooo kazzi, yer shudna hadd awl dem geengersnops arfter de spycee chikin-- opes yu fillin bit betterer neow


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> goo mornin. Hopes you gots er nais wol pepper glennie. I shood du summat terdei datt wowunt mek mi grumpee. Yesterrdei ai woz laik er wikkid which. enniweis ai had er rait moan att mi bank fer mesin me raund, urn eets gorn tu kmpleints deep. Den ai spint harrs wukkin awt wot in darnashun mai shetland vest pattin woz orn erbout - de strukshuns r not wel ritten. fynalli affter 12 pieces uv pepper urn loadsa sums aise got it. owe an mai sun keim bakk frum Leeds Festival with darn neer trench fute .... witch mummy hadd to help wiv (an nort bai kisin eet beterrer thank yu verimutch)


gladdu gott da sheklunnd vess sortid-- pore sun wiv iz soar feat, diid yu putted da shoodacream on dem ore chinkyrot peowder.
da worlpepper is bootiful it gott beeg wed woeses awl overit


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Sum o' the ginger snap recipe...AFTER the initial over-partying has been dealt wi' helps. Eye ha' too much spicy chicken last night. Went to bed within 5-10 minutes after finishing off my half of the box. BAD mistake! Woke up with a mild migraine.
> 
> Eye feel much besser! Am drinking bottled water before tackling carbonated flavored beverage. Even room temp., do NAE need help with complicating tummy!


oh kaixxie, an upset tummy is horrible. Can you take natural yoghurt when you've settled a bit? Tis my cure -all!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> gladdu gott da sheklunnd vess sortid-- pore sun wiv iz soar feat, diid yu putted da shoodacream on dem ore chinkyrot peowder.
> da worlpepper is bootiful it gott beeg wed woeses awl overit


korse he gotted the preudokrem treetment, no rott fortoonattly. De wust ting att de festival was,he said, de druggs everywhere - couldn't get two yard without being offered as a present, or asked iffn he wonted to buy. And dey were de mowst dangerus wuns two ....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

glennie, get streepin now!

ai dowunt laik datt wollpepper en mai fevrutt kullers are grin wiv whyut .....


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

I used a gift certificate from a friend to buy myself 798 yards of a beautiful merino/silk blend plum colored laceweight yarn. Does anyone have a favorite shawl pattern to suggest?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> I used a gift certificate from a friend to buy myself 798 yards of a beautiful merino/silk blend plum colored laceweight yarn. Does anyone have a favorite shawl pattern to suggest?


gosh hurri that yarn soundly exquisite, but I don't do shawls ... sorry


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> glennie, get streepin now!
> 
> ai dowunt laik datt wollpepper en mai fevrutt kullers are grin wiv whyut .....


oo m'laydee ai sorre spose ai shudda aksed yu afore ai chuzzen itt, ai bring mei steemer oewvr and git demwozes orf ryte neow, and corl in beeen kue and git sum grin ande wyte-- pleeze dun beez hungree wiv mei.i thunk ai wuz bean elfpull


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> oo m'laydee ai sorre spose ai shudda aksed yu afore ai chuzzen itt, ai bring mei steemer oewvr and git demwozes orf ryte neow, and corl in beeen kue and git sum grin ande wyte-- pleeze dun beez hungree wiv mei.i thunk ai wuz bean elfpull


ai fergives yer glennie kos yu woz trine ter bee helpful Is it bee n kew that give pennshunners er disskownt, or home bess? Best luke awt un sev yer pennies.

I is appy girli koz ai jes gorta peace lily plarnt derleevered two mai dore. Is er rilly toll wun. Ai laiks dem speshulli kos dey eez sew hard tu keel ....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ow hekk, karnt stand de news about Syria ......


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai fergives yer glennie kos yu woz trine ter bee helpful Is it bee n kew that give pennshunners er disskownt, or home bess? Best luke awt un sev yer pennies.
> 
> I is appy girli koz ai jes gorta peace lily plarnt derleevered two mai dore. Is er rilly toll wun. Ai laiks dem speshulli kos dey eez sew hard tu keel ....


ai aint darf m'laydee ai gotted da worlpepper froum hoewm bess wi mei penshunerz clubb kard-yu diservez dat nyce piislillie ai lyke dem buttai az manigded to keel one :XD:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ow hekk, karnt stand de news about Syria ......


me neever-- dem chemikal attacks be dredful, awl dem poor peepul ai feel so sorry for them


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Ooo kazzi, yer shudna hadd awl dem geengersnops arfter de spycee chikin-- opes yu fillin bit betterer neow


Sorry, was unclear. I finished half of the chicken last night. Paid for it this morning. The Gingersnaps from Trader Joe's are what help me recover. These have no Wheat flour...though I would nae mind the ones I have the recipe for. Still have the home-made brown sugar and we have fresh all-purpose flour (won't need to be sifted quite as much as the self-rising in freezer - thinking of doing away with freezer stuff).


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> oo m'laydee ai sorre spose ai shudda aksed yu afore ai chuzzen itt, ai bring mei steemer oewvr and git demwozes orf ryte neow, and corl in beeen kue and git sum grin ande wyte-- pleeze dun beez hungree wiv mei.i thunk ai wuz bean elfpull


aiv bean badd and eated harf barr of froot and nut choklit cos ai dun sea the parson ai bied it fore,ai lyket hit vellymutch


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye ha' only one casualty of the fire...no cable channels. We have one HDTV and can still catch SOME TV watching...but no marathons of some shows. <G>


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye ha' only one casualty of the fire...no cable channels. We have one HDTV and can still catch SOME TV watching...but no marathons of some shows. <G>


Hope the cables are soon repaired Kaixxie, but if thats the only casualty thats something to be thankful for, glad you are safe anyway, very scary
:thumbdown:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> I used a gift certificate from a friend to buy myself 798 yards of a beautiful merino/silk blend plum colored laceweight yarn. Does anyone have a favorite shawl pattern to suggest?


Good luck, I've been looking for one myself but can't seem to settle on anything.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> oo m'laydee ai sorre spose ai shudda aksed yu afore ai chuzzen itt, ai bring mei steemer oewvr and git demwozes orf ryte neow, and corl in beeen kue and git sum grin ande wyte-- pleeze dun beez hungree wiv mei.i thunk ai wuz bean elfpull


Glennie, duz yu needs mi ta kum an hep yu? Wi kaint ha Ladee Lostee unhoppi.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai fergives yer glennie kos yu woz trine ter bee helpful Is it bee n kew that give pennshunners er disskownt, or home bess? Best luke awt un sev yer pennies.
> 
> I is appy girli koz ai jes gorta peace lily plarnt derleevered two mai dore. Is er rilly toll wun. Ai laiks dem speshulli kos dey eez sew hard tu keel ....


Ooh dat be nize. Dem is ver pretti. I tells ya a sekrit thow, sshhh, I kin kill um ded


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ow hekk, karnt stand de news about Syria ......


It be kinder siknen oer thar. An ai dun no hu ta beleev bout nuthin. Ner wat els be gonna hoppen. I wishes my own US wud gits orf the fence an decide eether ta du sumpin er shut up an leeve et up to UN.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Gud evenin everbody. I bin had a bizy time heer. Yestidy, I went ta tha dokter an he said I gots a fection in mi system so I nou be takin a anteebyoptic to kill it orf. 

Taday I went tu a meetin o my seniors group and we had a diskushon bout wether ta shorten the meetins. O Mi Gooness. I thawt wi was goin to get inter fisticuffs ower. I kud jus see the helines now. Old folds hauled orf ta the pokey fer brawlin. LOL 

The meetin ended wit nuthin reely setled then wi all went ta lunch and laffed an giggled our wai thru lunch. U wud niver hav nown we was amost at eech others throtes half hour before LOLOL. Ai dunno if we all jus decided ta let it go, er if our minds is all so week that wi fergot to be angry. But it be a pretty gud groop. Tomorrer a bunch of us is goin to a play together.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Sinc I seims to be ta onee wun online I gess I go reed mi paper now.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye all-ready solved today's Indy-star cross-word...by meself. Now if'in Eye kin do that for the Sunday or the New York Times paper!!! :XD:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye all-ready solved today's Indy-star cross-word...by meself. Now if'in Eye kin do that for the Sunday or the New York Times paper!!! :XD:


Kongraduashuns :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Jest finished off of one roll o' tin foil (37.5 size) ... which gives me the two "spindles" Eye knead for the green and white Lion Brand grade 6 size yarn. Do NAE knead more 'cause can only work wi' two colors at once.

Will ha' ta' finish blue and off-white project first. Went to laser printer and got all the grids for current interests printed. Didn't knead the written pages.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Glennie, duz yu needs mi ta kum an hep yu? Wi kaint ha Ladee Lostee unhoppi.


o if'n yoo kud missy, ai strpped awl da uvver worlpeepr orf neow it be reddy four da new to bee hanged, yu kud mezzure eet and payste eet and ai will klyme da ladder and stik eet on da worl, fankyu for ufferin tu elp sea yu hin da hattik wen youze reddy, kan yu bwing sum dgin pleeze


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

owe misellen, ai nillt ad an hakksident yu telin mi bawt yore senior group, I wish i had been dere - butt nrt eef de plice terned upp ter taser yer orl!

Glads you hadd er larf affters - nowt laik er gude miel ter cheer uz orl upp


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS KAIXXIE - I nivver bovver wic dem crossword, but have tuns uv admiration fer those who do ....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Jest finished off of one roll o' tin foil (37.5 size) ... which gives me the two "spindles" Eye knead for the green and white Lion Brand grade 6 size yarn. Do NAE knead more 'cause can only work wi' two colors at once.
> 
> Will ha' ta' finish blue and off-white project first. Went to laser printer and got all the grids for current interests printed. Didn't knead the written pages.


kaixxie u is defoo de kleverist wun uv us orl. Can I have sum uv dat tin foil? When ai haz tu tekk de strong pen killers ai gets er beat dilerius un is frit de aliens mait kum. I could mek a tin foil hat ter stoppem reeding my maind


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Ooh dat be nize. Dem is ver pretti. I tells ya a sekrit thow, sshhh, I kin kill um ded


now de sikrits are kummin awt ...... ai di akkershully trai tu keel er spaider plarnt wuns - sumwun gev eat tu mi tu lukeaffter whail hi went orn hollyday. De plant grew loads un woz kuvvered in baby plarnt. Den ai faund hi hadd nikked sum ev mai mums joolry. Sew dat plarnt went een de dainin rume orll weenter wear ai dowunt put de heetin orn, un ai nivver worterd eet wuns .. ern eat wood nott dye, sew ai sed god did some good creating there, un stuck eet in de binn - eets prolly spredin orl ovver er rubish dump rait nau ......


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

hopes yer innfekkshun gets betterer misellen. aiz seen mi gut dokkterr terdei, see haw dat gowes ...


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

hahahaha jes ad mi growserry derleaveri. as ever ai ad tu sey to draiver dat bloo woz howkey en he sedd "yes, wi gotta nowut orn sistemm seyin big frindly dog looking for his biscuits. Shut gate or he'll wanna ride in de vann" lol, sili bloo


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ai lubbs mai growsri serveese. Dey give one hour slot fer dlivry, free iffn yu odder doorin dei taim orn tues wens and furs - givven yu sammpels uv nu fings ter trai, and .... bester orl, wen eat woz snowi, dey kep uppdaytin mi en pologising fer deelay, denn givs mi koopon fer 7.5 quid fer inn konveenyuns. Dey kann bi leut winnivver dey laik .....

an dee nais menn karis di stuf hup tu hattik fer me . ai due tip wiv chrottchy flars dough.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lostie said:


> kaixxie u is defoo de kleverist wun uv us orl. Can I have sum uv dat tin foil? When ai haz tu tekk de strong pen killers ai gets er beat dilerius un is frit de aliens mait kum. I could mek a tin foil hat ter stoppem reeding my maind


Do Nae knead tin foil hat. All you have to do with non-friends is picture one door being firmly shut. Best done with pre-Teens


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

neow luk ear youze awl havvin fun wyle miseelen and me iz werkin lyke sleeves doin awl da worlpepperin in da hattik ,wee hazent stoppt even fure a cuppa tee,


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> neow luk ear youze awl havvin fun wyle miseelen and me iz werkin lyke sleeves doin awl da worlpepperin in da hattik ,wee hazent stoppt even fure a cuppa tee,


quit moanin en get orn wiv eet......den ai mite lets yer avva gin.

Aise wurrid dat di kumpnee dat sowul er steem kleener tu me sed it wud remove "grim". kind erve laik de hidea uv er mersheen ter get ridds ev grim, butts de spelin pleese mait bi hafta dem nau....

owe en tankies fer de sleyvin orn di hattik, gude girills

:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> quit moanin en get orn wiv eet......den ai mite lets yer avva gin.
> 
> Aise wurrid dat di kumpnee dat sowul er steem kleener tu me sed it wud remove "grim". kind erve laik de hidea uv er mersheen ter get ridds ev grim, butts de spelin pleese mait bi hafta dem nau....
> 
> ...


wel awl ai kan sae iz ai opes yer lyke itt cos wee eent gonna taek eet awl orf ageenWennyu breeng da dgin yu kan heenspekt m'laydde , dat kumpnne wot selled yu dat steem kleener ad berra wotch owet fer dem spelleen poleese dey shore bee arfter dem, ai fink dat kumpnee iz hillitereet


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> o if'n yoo kud missy, ai strpped awl da uvver worlpeepr orf neow it be reddy four da new to bee hanged, yu kud mezzure eet and payste eet and ai will klyme da ladder and stik eet on da worl, fankyu for ufferin tu elp sea yu hin da hattik wen youze reddy, kan yu bwing sum dgin pleeze


OKs, I meet yu in ta attic fusts ting in ta mornin. Tha be bout 1:00 AM, do that be tu late?

Dus I need ta brung enny tules wif mi? I has a two liter bottle o djin I will bring du yu think mebbe ai shud get another bottle? It be thirsty wirk pepperin in ta attik.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> OKs, I meet yu in ta attic fusts ting in ta mornin. Tha be bout 1:00 AM, do that be tu late?
> 
> Dus I need ta brung enny tules wif mi? I has a two liter bottle o djin I will bring du yu think mebbe ai shud get another bottle? It be thirsty wirk pepperin in ta attik.


1.00 am be fyne misellen, aill be waytin fer yu, but ai have dun mowst of itt neow bekorse ai am one daye ahed uv yoo, just bring dat two leeter bottle dgin and sum kaeake and a porky samwidge den wee kan have a slipp and wayte fore Ladydee Lostei to kum and hinspek our werk


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> now de sikrits are kummin awt ...... ai di akkershully trai tu keel er spaider plarnt wuns - sumwun gev eat tu mi tu lukeaffter whail hi went orn hollyday. De plant grew loads un woz kuvvered in baby plarnt. Den ai faund hi hadd nikked sum ev mai mums joolry. Sew dat plarnt went een de dainin rume orll weenter wear ai dowunt put de heetin orn, un ai nivver worterd eet wuns .. ern eat wood nott dye, sew ai sed god did some good creating there, un stuck eet in de binn - eets prolly spredin orl ovver er rubish dump rait nau ......


Ai spect the dump be koverd wit spider plants. I has sum o them in hangin pots in mi back yard. Ever wun of them little spidees will mek a nu plant if it gets a chanz. If they tuches a bit o dirt, they gets rutes an takes orf. I likes them so I aways has sum but I do wach so they dunt spred. That be why they be betterer in hangin pots.

Wen I were a lil girl (bek in da dark ages) wun o mi teachers hed a spider plant in the classrum. Ever Friday wun o us chilren got to watir it as a speshul treat fer duin well in sumpin. Thet were a big ol plant.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> hahahaha jes ad mi growserry derleaveri. as ever ai ad tu sey to draiver dat bloo woz howkey en he sedd "yes, wi gotta nowut orn sistemm seyin big frindly dog looking for his biscuits. Shut gate or he'll wanna ride in de vann" lol, sili bloo


Aw shute, nou Bloo's secrit be out an he wont git enny rides.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai lubbs mai growsri serveese. Dey give one hour slot fer dlivry, free iffn yu odder doorin dei taim orn tues wens and furs - givven yu sammpels uv nu fings ter trai, and .... bester orl, wen eat woz snowi, dey kep uppdaytin mi en pologising fer deelay, denn givs mi koopon fer 7.5 quid fer inn konveenyuns. Dey kann bi leut winnivver dey laik .....
> 
> an dee nais menn karis di stuf hup tu hattik fer me . ai due tip wiv chrottchy flars dough.


Gosh I wishes wi had grocry delivry here. Ai wud sure use it. Ai tink Sum o the supermarkets is startin tu hav online shoppin an that wud be deliverd. I bin thinkin bout lukin it to it.

When I was younger (bout 12) I uster deliver grosris fer our local store. I uster cary the bags er take em on mi skooter what I made fum boards, a orange crate, an old roller skates wheels. Them ai spent awl the monee I erned on comical books.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Gosh I wishes wi had grocry delivry here. Ai wud sure use it. Ai tink Sum o the supermarkets is startin tu hav online shoppin an that wud be deliverd. I bin thinkin bout lukin it to it.
> 
> When I was younger (bout 12) I uster deliver grosris fer our local store. I uster cary the bags er take em on mi skooter what I made fum boards, a orange crate, an old roller skates wheels. Them ai spent awl the monee I erned on comical books.


OOO misellen that sownds gud fun, ai wud lyked tohave seen yu on dat skooter


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Gosh I wishes wi had grocry delivry here. Ai wud sure use it. Ai tink Sum o the supermarkets is startin tu hav online shoppin an that wud be deliverd. I bin thinkin bout lukin it to it.
> 
> When I was younger (bout 12) I uster deliver grosris fer our local store. I uster cary the bags er take em on mi skooter what I made fum boards, a orange crate, an old roller skates wheels. Them ai spent awl the monee I erned on comical books.


dem skooter ees kaorled bogies in dese hear parts.... an so is dem tings wot u musnt peek awt yer nowuse (iffne enniboddies wotchin). My bruvver en mi used cleck pop bokkles cos in dem days you gots bawt thruppence (owld munni) ter tekk em back .....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

jess hadd text frum mai sun what writes bawt munny ferrer neesepper een lundun. He sed hi nidded er toof filin korse is wisdom toof hadd kum thru veri klose ern hi gort bitter deekei. Heese nivver adda fillin. Innit furni haw hi duzz himportant fings butt as ter gow tu mummy streit way when heese polly?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I knew about blackberries, strawberries, chives ALL getting away from you if you didn't have them potted correctly. So, I'll add Spider-plant to the list.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> jess hadd text frum mai sun what writes bawt munny ferrer neesepper een lundun. He sed hi nidded er toof filin korse is wisdom toof hadd kum thru veri klose ern hi gort bitter deekei. Heese nivver adda fillin. Innit furni haw hi duzz himportant fings butt as ter gow tu mummy streit way when heese polly?


well ee nose if'n ee woz att hoem mummy wud kees im beterer evun doe hee beeg bouy neow


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> dem skooter ees kaorled bogies in dese hear parts.... an so is dem tings wot u musnt peek awt yer nowuse (iffne enniboddies wotchin). My bruvver en mi used cleck pop bokkles cos in dem days you gots bawt thruppence (owld munni) ter tekk em back .....


Mi frens an ai uster collec botls fer the monee back tu. I thimk wi got 2 cents fer pop bokls and 3 cents fer miluk bokls. Then wi wud ews the monee to by treets and haf a picnic in ta park.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> jess hadd text frum mai sun what writes bawt munny ferrer neesepper een lundun. He sed hi nidded er toof filin korse is wisdom toof hadd kum thru veri klose ern hi gort bitter deekei. Heese nivver adda fillin. Innit furni haw hi duzz himportant fings butt as ter gow tu mummy streit way when heese polly?


gos ta sho that thay niver reely outgro mummy. Speshully bouys. Ai theenk it bi kinder sweet.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I knew about blackberries, strawberries, chives ALL getting away from you if you didn't have them potted correctly. So, I'll add Spider-plant to the list.


It shure do. It spreds jus laik a spider web tehehe.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Rememberin back to ta tings we uster du wen we was yung. And ai dunt tink the kids taday has as mush fun as we did. Even wit all ther eloctronic doodads.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Mi group went to a matinee play taday. It war a moosical comedy an it were reele funny. All bout pipple meetin, an datin, an marryin all thu life. It were funny and a cuple o timey reel tender an brawt a couple o teers to the eye.

The managment asked us to stay after an let them take a group picshur of us to put up on a wall at the theeter. (I hopes it wernt a blakball list ta warn other places ta lock us out.) Ennyway they tol our coordinator that thay wud email her a copy o the picshur so she kan put it on ower web sits. if they du I will snag a copy an post it. You kin si wat a motley krew we is.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Mi group went to a matinee play taday. It war a moosical comedy an it were reele funny. All bout pipple meetin, an datin, an marryin all thu life. It were funny and a cuple o timey reel tender an brawt a couple o teers to the eye.
> 
> The managment asked us to stay after an let them take a group picshur of us to put up on a wall at the theeter. (I hopes it wernt a blakball list ta warn other places ta lock us out.) Ennyway they tol our coordinator that thay wud email her a copy o the picshur so she kan put it on ower web sits. if they du I will snag a copy an post it. You kin si wat a motley krew we is.


iffn yu sends ett, cann yer sain eat two?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> iffn yu sends ett, cann yer sain eat two?


O korse, I will sain eet. I has ter pleeze mi publik.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

am ai the onlee one hear this moaning, hope youze awl ok


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> am ai the onlee one hear this moaning, hope youze awl ok


BOO


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> BOO


oo yer frit mei


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

jes mekkin shore yer new ai yis ear :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> jes mekkin shore yer new ai yis ear :thumbup:


ai aint gott mutch to tells yer ownlee thatt ai putted me fanniz awey cuz eets nyce n kule tudai,ai bin sortin awl mei ole junperz owt to send tu cahrritee shoppe and den ai kan bye sum moore reddie fore weenter, ai dun wanna nit eny cuz ai canna bee bovvrers-- owz yer vest kummin on m'laydee


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai aint gott mutch to tells yer ownlee thatt ai putted me fanniz awey cuz eets nyce n kule tudai,ai bin sortin awl mei ole junperz owt to send tu cahrritee shoppe and den ai kan bye sum moore reddie fore weenter, ai dun wanna nit eny cuz ai canna bee bovvrers-- owz yer vest kummin on m'laydee


 wot yu duin ease orn mi "Things To do Today" list - ai summhaw steal gott sum frum wirk, onlu ai add "ish" at end uv titull. Aiv faunded dat s'lorng az yu av 3 been baggs fool, help the aged will collect ... yousell bi gladd ais send fings tu elp you, granny glennie. Aiz gort lowdsa stuff datll nivver feet mi gain - un ai gottmowst frum charty shopps een fust plaice, sew aiz dunn good twis 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

mai fear hisle vest ease kumin orn, butt pattin ease '@@@p written. spen hole bad tempred dei rewukking wot de hek de maffs woz, den craked eet - screamed un statted ergen lol

tuke mi temmperr aut orn mi bankk fer sendin mi fretnin leter dat ai addnt peid orf er creddit card wot ai aint yoused sins 1997. Ai peid upp - twas £4.98 - ern tosserr orn fone arskid eef ai kood erford eet1 Data orn topp ev orl de mobile korls ai gotts twais er dei een kornworlland. Turned awt datt woz for wun penni!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> mai fear hisle vest ease kumin orn, butt pattin ease '@@@p written. spen hole bad tempred dei rewukking wot de hek de maffs woz, den craked eet - screamed un statted ergen lol
> 
> tuke mi temmperr aut orn mi bankk fer sendin mi fretnin leter dat ai addnt peid orf er creddit card wot ai aint yoused sins 1997. Ai peid upp - twas £4.98 - ern tosserr orn fone arskid eef ai kood erford eet1 Data orn topp ev orl de mobile korls ai gotts twais er dei een kornworlland. Turned awt datt woz for wun penni!


Gladd yu rollukked da bankers mei suns call dem peepul fing wot rymes wid dat fankyu for givvin yore casted orf fings tu olden peepul to hage cunsern weeoldiz lykes peepul lyke yu cuz wee haint gotted moouch muni


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Gladd yu rollukked da bankers mei suns call dem peepul fing wot rymes wid dat fankyu for givvin yore casted orf fings tu olden peepul to hage cunsern weeoldiz lykes peepul lyke yu cuz wee haint gotted moouch muni


jes gott reeli kaind leter frum de gubernemnt seyin aid get mi pennshun when ai eez 67. Sheesh, di kuntri bea bankrupt bai denn henniwei. An dem rotters chenged di penshun age frum 60 forr wimmin. Fare nuff, wi gotts mor howlderr pipull nau, un deys een berrer elf nau, butt mi hex getts heese att 65! korse hi woz bebbi boomer, un ai aint (ai woz tchail braide sew heez mutch holderr dam poxitt


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Lostie said:


> jes gott reeli kaind leter frum de gubernemnt seyin aid get mi pennshun when ai eez 67. Sheesh, di kuntri bea bankrupt bai denn henniwei. An dem rotters chenged di penshun age frum 60 forr wimmin. Fare nuff, wi gotts mor howlderr pipull nau, un deys een berrer elf nau, butt mi hex getts heese att 65! korse hi woz bebbi boomer, un ai aint (ai woz tchail braide sew heez mutch holderr dam poxitt


rilli muss av lai dawn en stopp bean een dee nile baut bean polly
:thumbup:

naice neburr ease wokin bloo fer me (ai feeden dere katts wen dey ease way)


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> O korse, I will sain eet. I has ter pleeze mi publik.


kun yu gett orl yor groop tu sain eet? den wen yore orl restedd un bunged een kleenk fer brawlin ern handbaggin eech uvver, ai kans sel err kopi ter noose pepper fer loadsa muni


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> jes gott reeli kaind leter frum de gubernemnt seyin aid get mi pennshun when ai eez 67. Sheesh, di kuntri bea bankrupt bai denn henniwei. An dem rotters chenged di penshun age frum 60 forr wimmin. Fare nuff, wi gotts mor howlderr pipull nau, un deys een berrer elf nau, butt mi hex getts heese att 65! korse hi woz bebbi boomer, un ai aint (ai woz tchail braide sew heez mutch holderr dam poxitt


Penshun wen yuz 67 ? Dats ridikulliss. dat hex eez damn lookie to gerriz att 65-- well ya nivver nose da kuntrie myte bee weel orf wen yu 65 and gubbrunmunt myte paye moore


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> rilli muss av lai dawn en stopp bean een dee nile baut bean polly
> :thumbup:
> 
> naice neburr ease wokin bloo fer me (ai feeden dere katts wen dey ease way)


naice tu haz gud nayhbers and elpeen eechnuvver owt, wunngud tern dieeservrz anudder :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> naice tu haz gud nayhbers and elpeen eechnuvver owt, wunngud tern dieeservrz anudder :thumbup:


Oh dat bi sooo tru. Ai has gotten ware I kant kiep oop my yard lyke ai shud an the grass groes tu tall. Wun o mi naybors has been mowin the front yard fer mi fer a kuple o yeers nough. At fust ai dint eben no hu were duin it. He livs too howses awai fum me an has a ridin mower so wen he mows his yard, he rids in ower an duz myne tu. Ai am so gratful cause code inforcement will leve nasty signs on yer front dore if it gets tu hi an sumtymes they even fines yu.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

By ta wai, goo morning evbody. How duz evbody bi? Ai got on layte an misd Lady L but I si shee gotted hir bank straytend out. 

I wants ter try duin sum fareasle but been kinda fraid tu. I tends to keep tu simple stuff wif mi nittin. Ai no shure if that be dew to lak o cornfidense er jus tu lazee LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Gosh, Ai been sittin heer thinkin and I finly reelized that ai dont has nuthin tu tawk bout. So I gesses I will gow reed the noospepper.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Gosh, Ai been sittin heer thinkin and I finly reelized that ai dont has nuthin tu tawk bout. So I gesses I will gow reed the noospepper.


Ai ear missy, ai opes yu aint gorn tu beddybye ai dunno wot tyme eet eez wear yu iz. its 6.00pm ear in da UK, and ei just goewi tu az mei evenin meel.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Ai ear missy, ai opes yu aint gorn tu beddybye ai dunno wot tyme eet eez wear yu iz. its 6.00pm ear in da UK, and ei just goewi tu az mei evenin meel.


It be 2:00 PM heer an you jus remind me tha ai ha fergot to eet lunsh. mebbe I shud du that.

Ai luked it up an UK is 5 hour ahead of FL so 1:00PM fer you is 8AM fer me.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> It be 2:00 PM heer an you jus remind me tha ai ha fergot to eet lunsh. mebbe I shud du that.
> 
> Ai luked it up an UK is 5 hour ahead of FL so 1:00PM fer you is 8AM fer me.


well it neow bee 8.00 pm here so 1,00 am in Fl and fink yu must bee inn bed neow ?Da skye luks verrie clowdy fink wee myte have sum rane but ai bee gladd if'n it duz cuz ai sprinkled sum grass seed on mei lorn where itt was gone bitt bald


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> well it neow bee 8.00 pm here so 1,00 am in Fl and fink yu must bee inn bed neow ?Da skye luks verrie clowdy fink wee myte have sum rane but ai bee gladd if'n it duz cuz ai sprinkled sum grass seed on mei lorn where itt was gone bitt bald


No, it gows ta other way. At 8:00 PM fer yu it were 3:00 in the afternoon fer me. When yu eat lunch at noon I jus be eeten brekfas at 7 in ta morn.

Yur new day startes while it still be evening here.

And rite nou it be 4:30 PM fer me so yu mus be 9:30 PM awmos bedtime.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

But Ai be feelin sleepy awredi so I spect I gonna be inna bed kinder erly.

Did wi finish with the walpepper er dus wi has mower tu du? that Ladi Lostee sury is gettin piky bout them kulers.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> No, it gows ta other way. At 8:00 PM fer yu it were 3:00 in the afternoon fer me. When yu eat lunch at noon I jus be eeten brekfas at 7 in ta morn.
> 
> Yur new day startes while it still be evening here.
> 
> And rite nou it be 4:30 PM fer me so yu mus be 9:30 PM awmos bedtime.


yes missy you are right it's 9.30 now, ai git soe mixed up  must be nearly my bed tyme  chat tomorrow x x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

It be confusen fer everbody. I bin trine tu kiep it strayt fer yeers. An am jus now gettin ware I kin member it.

Sliep tite and dreem gud ms Glennee


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> But Ai be feelin sleepy awredi so I spect I gonna be inna bed kinder erly.
> 
> Did wi finish with the walpepper er dus wi has mower tu du? that Ladi Lostee sury is gettin piky bout them kulers.


yes wee awl dun wit da worlpeeper,shal wee nit sum kertins fer her, and yes shei iz verry pikki bowt dem kullers, butt shei duz lett uz hyde inn her hattik soe we wownt saye enyfing


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> yes wee awl dun wit da worlpeeper,shal wee nit sum kertins fer her, and yes shei iz verry pikki bowt dem kullers, butt shei duz lett uz hyde inn her hattik soe we wownt saye enyfing


Its tru she kep us safe fum dem (sshhh) grimmim pleeze (sshhh).

Ai tink it be gud idee to nit her sum kertins. wat koler du yu tink se be liken fer dem?

An shud we nit lace kirtins er warmin drayps tu kiep out ta winter chill?

Wi dunt want hour ladee gettin kold this winter.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Its tru she kep us safe fum dem (sshhh) grimmim pleeze (sshhh).
> 
> Ai tink it be gud idee to nit her sum kertins. wat koler du yu tink se be liken fer dem?
> 
> ...


Well ai tink yu kud nit dem werm kertins in grean wiv wyte flours and aill nit da netts in kweem, fink shie be lykin dat


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Well ai tink yu kud nit dem werm kertins in grean wiv wyte flours and aill nit da netts in kweem, fink shie be lykin dat


OKs that souns lyke a gud idee. I hafta go to ta stor tomerer an buy sum yarm and I gess I be lukin online fer a pakern fer them draypes.

Clamcy be stompin bak an forth an lukin wurreed at mi. Ai tink hi getin despri ta go out so I gess I beker git orf o the putor an go out wif im. 
Oh, I dint check mi mailbox eether. I mite hav wun them big checks wat they sends peeplle hu win them sweepstakes. I aways gittin leters what say I be a finalist in the sweepstakes wat I niver entered, so I figer it bout tyme fer me to win wun o them.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

misellen said:


> OKs that souns lyke a gud idee. I hafta go to ta stor tomerer an buy sum yarm and I gess I be lukin online fer a pakern fer them draypes.
> 
> Clamcy be stompin bak an forth an lukin wurreed at mi. Ai tink hi getin despri ta go out so I gess I beker git orf o the putor an go out wif im.
> Oh, I dint check mi mailbox eether. I mite hav wun them big checks wat they sends peeplle hu win them sweepstakes. I aways gittin leters what say I be a finalist in the sweepstakes wat I niver entered, so I figer it bout tyme fer me to win wun o them.


Good luck with the Publisher's sweepstakes. I keep entering online...nuffin yet! <G> Do ya thunk Eye should do the potholders in fancy colors? Ewe saw wha' Eye chose...'n Eye have more ideas thanks to http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com with all of those LOVELY filet crochet patterns. Drool city for me...don't like to filet crochet - doesn't stop me from using for another discipline. <snicker!!>


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Good luck with the Publisher's sweepstakes. I keep entering online...nuffin yet! <G> Do ya thunk Eye should do the potholders in fancy colors? Ewe saw wha' Eye chose...'n Eye have more ideas thanks to http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com with all of those LOVELY filet crochet patterns. Drool city for me...don't like to filet crochet - doesn't stop me from using for another discipline. <snicker!!>


I never enter any of the sweepstakes but I keep getting notices that I am a finalist. I figger aim doin so gud witout enterin, I jus keep waitin an suner er later ail win ta big wun.

I like the colors you chose already. But I'm sure you won't stop with just this one piece so next one could be bright colors.

Your right about the filet pattern, no reason not to use the chart for whatever you want, be it crochet or knit. You could also use counted cross stitch charts for fillet work or for knitting. A chart is a chart is a chart.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I never enter any of the sweepstakes but I keep getting notices that I am a finalist. I figger aim doin so gud witout enterin, I jus keep waitin an suner er later ail win ta big wun.
> 
> I like the colors you chose already. But I'm sure you won't stop with just this one piece so next one could be bright colors.
> 
> Your right about the filet pattern, no reason not to use the chart for whatever you want, be it crochet or knit. You could also use counted cross stitch charts for fillet work or for knitting. A chart is a chart is a chart.


Dem seepsteak peepul fins weeze darft tellin us we in fienal draw fore beeg muniez, I spend one pound on our lottery anddats awl, ai won £10 once-- whoopee beeg bucks


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

good morrow my frens. tis er kleere urn kule dei tudei witch is jolly gude. bai eck I', lukin florwudd tu mi splendifferus hattik ree fur bish meant


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> good morrow my frens. tis er kleere urn kule dei tudei witch is jolly gude. bai eck I', lukin florwudd tu mi splendifferus hattik ree fur bish meant


Gudmoamin tu yu m'laydee, ai oping yu hadd a neice peeseful nytes slip. Misellen and ai az werked velly harde re furbeeshin da hattik and fink yu wil bee supwrised


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Gudmoamin tu yu m'laydee, ai oping yu hadd a neice peeseful nytes slip. Misellen and ai az werked velly harde re furbeeshin da hattik and fink yu wil bee supwrised


We leaved sum nyce fude in da hattik, hunny yoegert for m'laydee anderbby tee, dgin and rhum fore missy and kaxxiex and a nyce lamchup fore Bloo, therz kaek and goosegog cwumbel and koosterd an sum bluonze


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> We leaved sum nyce fude in da hattik, hunny yoegert for m'laydee anderbby tee, dgin and rhum fore missy and kaxxiex and a nyce lamchup fore Bloo, therz kaek and goosegog cwumbel and koosterd an sum bluonze


yer gott mees puzled on bluonze - orr ease datt de sturf ter keep de lavvi kleen?
I gorts er berrer sleep koz ai has gibben misen free pillars too storp mi korfin. Fraithuli bad fer yer posscher, but ai dinnae gie a fash ... ooh an a sleepy peel helupped :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> yer gott mees puzled on bluonze - orr ease datt de sturf ter keep de lavvi kleen?
> I gorts er berrer sleep koz ai has gibben misen free pillars too storp mi korfin. Fraithuli bad fer yer posscher, but ai dinnae gie a fash ... ooh an a sleepy peel helupped :thumbup:


''bluonze'' is ballunes m'laydee wot yu ang upp inn da hatik knot lavvi kleener-- dunt yu knose nuffink( sigh ) Fort aid teached yu awl dem coede werds Gladd yu ad gud nyte slip, if'n dem moore pillars elp ,eet duzzna matter bowt poshter, eet wunt maek yu umtee bakkt lyke da kammul.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ''bluonze'' is ballunes m'laydee wot yu ang upp inn da hatik knot lavvi kleener-- dunt yu knose nuffink( sigh ) Fort aid teached yu awl dem coede werds Gladd yu ad gud nyte slip, if'n dem moore pillars elp ,eet duzzna matter bowt poshter, eet wunt maek yu umtee bakkt lyke da kammul.


ai tuk mie nayburz baba owt in hiz pram dismornin , ee onlee bee 5 munfs olde, ai singed to him and itt med him larf, it woz sposed to sended him to slip


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Dem seepsteak peepul fins weeze darft tellin us we in fienal draw fore beeg muniez, I spend one pound on our lottery anddats awl, ai won £10 once-- whoopee beeg bucks


I wun a camra wuns. It wer back wen Reeders Digest uster hav a sweepstakes (in the erly sixties). I wun a Kodak camera. An onc I wun $3.65 fum the Florda Lotry. WOW, I considerd retirin wit all that monee but decided tu kip wurkin til I cud git mi penshun. I has this nasti habit of eetin ever dai.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I wun a camra wuns. It wer back wen Reeders Digest uster hav a sweepstakes (in the erly sixties). I wun a Kodak camera. An onc I wun $3.65 fum the Florda Lotry. WOW, I considerd retirin wit all that monee but decided tu kip wurkin til I cud git mi penshun. I has this nasti habit of eetin ever dai.


yu woz lukkee tu win dat kamers, yu kud av tuk pikshures and sold em to maek muny for fude


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> yer gott mees puzled on bluonze - orr ease datt de sturf ter keep de lavvi kleen?
> I gorts er berrer sleep koz ai has gibben misen free pillars too storp mi korfin. Fraithuli bad fer yer posscher, but ai dinnae gie a fash ... ooh an a sleepy peel helupped :thumbup:


I has a foam wedge on mi bed, wif a piller on tap o that. If I dunt, my hed gits awl clogged up an I wakes up gaspin an chokin. Then I gits a hedakin wat wont go way.

I figger breethin be mor portent then poscher.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I has a foam wedge on mi bed, wif a piller on tap o that. If I dunt, my hed gits awl clogged up an I wakes up gaspin an chokin. Then I gits a hedakin wat wont go way.
> 
> I figger breethin be mor portent then poscher.


O yes breevins much moore portant than postcher missy, we has tu keaps doin dat else wee bedun fore   :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai tuk mie nayburz baba owt in hiz pram dismornin , ee onlee bee 5 munfs olde, ai singed to him and itt med him larf, it woz sposed to sended him to slip


Sum babes jus dunt preshiate gud moosic. It wer nise o yu to take ta im out. I bet mummy wer glad fer a rest.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> O yes breevins much moore portant than postcher missy, we has tu keaps doin dat else wee bedun fore   :thumbup:


An then poshture don matter nohou. LOL :twisted:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye am happily taking Benedryl (sp?) for me allergies...haven't had to sleep upright ((THIS month!)). Only around November or December does Eye seem to get a bad cold/flu. Thankfully Theraflu or similar helps to get the throat pain minimized at that time.

Not crowing by any means, Eye has allergies to house dust, cats, unfortunately dogs, most outside weeds/trees/etc.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Poodles are on the non-allergy list!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye am happily taking Benedryl (sp?) for me allergies...haven't had to sleep upright ((THIS month!)). Only around November or December does Eye seem to get a bad cold/flu. Thankfully Theraflu or similar helps to get the throat pain minimized at that time.
> 
> Not crowing by any means, Eye has allergies to house dust, cats, unfortunately dogs, most outside weeds/trees/etc.


ooh i have same allergies as you - cetrizine soots mi best. My cousin is legic tu dogg, but they kept poodles cos they ok :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

oowse tokkin bawt breevin? ai agrease ti an portant ting.
aidd uv lubbed ter see granny glennie sining tu bebbi en bebbi larfin. ai laikf larfin bebbies. My number two sun had loadsa grumpi deis til hi lerned two work un feexed his deffness. afore dat wen hi wox avvin a skweem aid sing Swing low sweet chariot un heed storp - wottever hi woz srkimin bawt woz nott as bad as mummy singin. He had classic colic frum 3-6 mumfs. WEjes got used ter wokin heem eraund ovver ower shoulders frum 6pm ti de magic chimes uv nain. Doc did giv him stuf fer korlik but dint epl mutch


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

caught my mummy trine ter giv him wiskey orf er teesponn ter help de collik. I giv her wun ev mai fust "don't you dare do that to my bebbi" akkershulli de fudt woz wen shi woz bawt to smak mi fust bebi, who was 4 munfs hold ....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

No wunner e screemed.That coleek reely paynful fer bebes an it dont seem leike they be mush that helps it.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> No wunner e screemed.That coleek reely paynful fer bebes an it dont seem leike they be mush that helps it.


yups dere duz seem ter bi nuffink, bu at least it honely went on for free mumfs, butt de bebbies must hurt lots


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

owe ai got sent e kusshun tudei. On frunt is laik er noosepepper , eet sex LOCAL WOMAN RESCUES DOGS ang underneat ahe says,
"Actually, I think they rescued me"

so very very true ....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> owe ai got sent e kusshun tudei. On frunt is laik er noosepepper , eet sex LOCAL WOMAN RESCUES DOGS ang underneat ahe says,
> "Actually, I think they rescued me"
> 
> so very very true ....


That be so tru. They was a time, yeers ago, when ai got so depressed ower mi situashun wi mi dawter that I thot abowt suicide. But I cudn figger a way tu do it an still be sure mi old dawg wud be awrite. Ai wurried ower that fer so long that I graduly pulled mesel out o the depreshun. Ai niver lets ennythin bother me that mush no more. So I guess old Bingo saved my life.

I finally decided if she wanted it this way then so be it an I moved on witout her.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> owe ai got sent e kusshun tudei. On frunt is laik er noosepepper , eet sex LOCAL WOMAN RESCUES DOGS ang underneat ahe says,
> "Actually, I think they rescued me"
> 
> so very very true ....


DA sownds a verry neice kushun yu kud purrit onyer bedd and sittwivit behynd yore bak wiv dem nuvver kushuns tu elp yu slip betterer


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

bloo nabbed it streghtway fer his baskitt ... steal itll kip heem orf mao posh kussuns :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> bloo nabbed it streghtway fer his baskitt ... steal itll kip heem orf mao posh kussuns :thumbup:


aw dat blooboy kan snukkle up wiv itt an bee awl kozie and not spoyle yur posh kussins ee finks eez da royul korgi wiv lorngleggs


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> aw dat blooboy kan snukkle up wiv itt an bee awl kozie and not spoyle yur posh kussins ee finks eez da royul korgi wiv lorngleggs


az yu bin and lukked hat de hattik yett m'laydee mei and missy iz a bitt wurrid kase yu dun lyke hit


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> bloo nabbed it streghtway fer his baskitt ... steal itll kip heem orf mao posh kussuns :thumbup:


Gud luk keepin him orf the rest o the kushuns. A dawg wat be a theef wi aways be steelin. Ai nows bout that caws I livs with a theevin dawg. Rememb Clancy? he be a theevin dawg.

He be obsessed with the bag I keeps mi libary buks in. I gess he lykes the smell of the buks. Ennyway, tuday I lef it on mi bed wyle I got reddy to leeve an win I kame back, he wer sound asleep on mi bed wif his head up inside the bag o buks. Silly dawg, I wuda took hic picsur but he wuda woke up bifor I cud has reeched the kamra, so I jus let him sliep. But now I still din't get mi buks back to the libary. :roll:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I be like mis Glennie. I awl tingly nervus waytin ta heer bout wat yu tink o the attik. Wi wurked reely harg, awl nite wi no sliep so we hopes u lyke hit.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I still hab sum o the drapes materyal so if yu wamts, I kin make yu a kushon wif that tooo. Jus lets mi no.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I be like mis Glennie. I awl tingly nervus waytin ta heer bout wat yu tink o the attik. Wi wurked reely harg, awl nite wi no sliep so we hopes u lyke hit.


neow dun bee fwettin tu much missy, if'n m'laydee lostie dun lyke eet wee wil worlpeeper over da uvver, wee wownt stwip eet awl orf taek tu lorng sshhh dun tell her inkase shi gets kross wid us


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> neow dun bee fwettin tu much missy, if'n m'laydee lostie dun lyke eet wee wil worlpeeper over da uvver, wee wownt stwip eet awl orf taek tu lorng sshhh dun tell her inkase shi gets kross wid us


OKs, that makees mi fiel betterer sshhh :XD:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> caught my mummy trine ter giv him wiskey orf er teesponn ter help de collik. I giv her wun ev mai fust "don't you dare do that to my bebbi" akkershulli de fudt woz wen shi woz bawt to smak mi fust bebi, who was 4 munfs hold ....


ai bin pikt tu goe on Hexfakter wiv mei singeen wiv da bebee ai howpe yu awl voet fer mai


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Gud luk keepin him orf the rest o the kushuns. A dawg wat be a theef wi aways be steelin. Ai nows bout that caws I livs with a theevin dawg. Rememb Clancy? he be a theevin dawg.
> 
> He be obsessed with the bag I keeps mi libary buks in. I gess he lykes the smell of the buks. Ennyway, tuday I lef it on mi bed wyle I got reddy to leeve an win I kame back, he wer sound asleep on mi bed wif his head up inside the bag o buks. Silly dawg, I wuda took hic picsur but he wuda woke up bifor I cud has reeched the kamra, so I jus let him sliep. But now I still din't get mi buks back to the libary. :roll:


o mei gudniss ai fort yu woz gonna saye youre dawg hadd chuwed da buks


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai bin pikt tu goe on Hexfakter wiv mei singeen wiv da bebee ai howpe yu awl voet fer mai


Ow we will Glennee. Hou miny tymes kin wi vote. If it onee be one tyme, wi kin get us sum o them throw away phone fum the drugstore an vote mor offen. Them wownt no it be us then so tjey cant thro out ta extra votes.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> o mei gudniss ai fort yu woz gonna saye youre dawg hadd chuwed da buks


No he jus lykes to lay thar an sniff em till he gows ter sliep. I gess he be a eduficated dawg (kind of lyke us). :lol: :lol:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Y'all are terrible! <G> Eye ha' ta' get offline. 4:46 pm...it's thundering, and I'm about to go dance in the doorway.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Y'all are terrible! <G> Eye ha' ta' get offline. 4:46 pm...it's thundering, and I'm about to go dance in the doorway.


Dancin in da dorway?Is yu dancin wif tha litnin boltts? That wud be etciten!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Y'all are terrible! <G> Eye ha' ta' get offline. 4:46 pm...it's thundering, and I'm about to go dance in the doorway.


Juss bee kareful wen yu goe dancin inn da doreway, ai lyke wotchin da laytnin


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Hay Glennie, wi gonna go dancin wif te litnin du yu want ter kum wif us? It will briten up yer life an I garantees it wont be borin to ya.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Hay Glennie, wi gonna go dancin wif te litnin du yu want ter kum wif us? It will briten up yer life an I garantees it wont be borin to ya.


oo tes pleeze, hang on wyle ai git mei dancin shooz, az yer got sum dgin


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> oo tes pleeze, hang on wyle ai git mei dancin shooz, az yer got sum dgin


Wel o corse wi gots da dgin. Yu kant danc wit litnin wit a dry mouf. An besides, litnin lykes hit betterer wen they bi plenti o likwid about.

Be sure yu ware yer sparkly dancin shus.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Wel o corse wi gots da dgin. Yu kant danc wit litnin wit a dry mouf. An besides, litnin lykes hit betterer wen they bi plenti o likwid about.
> 
> Be sure yu ware yer sparkly dancin shus.


oh yes ai gott sparkles on mei dancin shus, ai kan do da tapperdancin tu if'n yu lyke tu sea me do dat, needs plentty dgin tu do it tho


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> oh yes ai gott sparkles on mei dancin shus, ai kan do da tapperdancin tu if'n yu lyke tu sea me do dat, needs plentty dgin tu do it tho


I kin unnerstan aboot that. I nies plenny o rhum in mi afore I kin dans tu. But then I dances reel gud. At lees ai thinks i du. LOL :lol:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

fink ai gotta goe tu bed neow ai bean bizzy awl day inn da gardin, and warkin rownd wiv dat littel bebby and singin tu it soe nighty night sea yu tumorrer hope yu has a gud niyte sleip x x


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Jes' do nae do the dancing wi' metal in dem shoes in the East Coast mountain system here (about Tennessee, North/South Carolina, etc).


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Jes' do nae do the dancing wi' metal in dem shoes in the East Coast mountain system here (about Tennessee, North/South Carolina, etc).


We be spectin yu ta teech us them lightnin bolt dances whut yu du inna dorway.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ewe do NAE want me to teach/do the dancing while the lightening is close! We done avoided ONE fire...and jes' got back our cable channels 'cause Comcast had to run a line overhead from the neighboring building.

We'uns do nae go a'hunting fur problems! This is a private dance...and we'd have to email each other the pictures. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

wel u lott bean uppterer lotta funn der. Iifen eniwund as an anghover tis dere owne folt.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wel u lott bean uppterer lotta funn der. Iifen eniwund as an anghover tis dere owne folt.


gud morninawl, ai ainy got noe edake, butt ai didd leepouta bedd finkin itt woz 9.firty and itt woz onlee 7.firty butt ai fort ai mite az weel staey oop had a shewer and cuppa tee den wartered mei gardin


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

wheel aiz adda shaa ern worshis mi are en tekkin bloo verrer woki downli prox rilli ease wenout wiv mi hurr wet ern eet ees curly whirli un stijji huppy. hav ter koll eat di lettest stile ai spoze. loll

frens ar cumin tklek mi letter ferrmi gongregation. sew aiz gott mi frok riddy.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Gud mornin evvbodi. Luks laik I overslep an misd ta mornin chat. Thas OK tho, I still sleipy an jus myte be goin back te bedd fer a bit. We be seein affer ai drinks mi tee an juce. frite nou I kan no kip mi ais opin.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Gud mornin evvbodi. Luks laik I overslep an misd ta mornin chat. Thas OK tho, I still sleipy an jus myte be goin back te bedd fer a bit. We be seein affer ai drinks mi tee an juce. frite nou I kan no kip mi ais opin.


Well ai sittin ear awl on mei own,,ai finks everboddy gorn on a picnic wivowt uss missy-- soe owz abowt yu an mei goin tu da hattik tu hadmyre da worlpepper and draypes , wee can taek sum dgin and rhum and pork samwiges an kaek, then maenee have a sleip on laydee losties bed, sea ya thare :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Well ai sittin ear awl on mei own,,ai finks everboddy gorn on a picnic wivowt uss missy-- soe owz abowt yu an mei goin tu da hattik tu hadmyre da worlpepper and draypes , wee can taek sum dgin and rhum and pork samwiges an kaek, then maenee have a sleip on laydee losties bed, sea ya thare :thumbup:


butt if'n yu tu steel tyred missy ai wil wayte fore yu, ai opin ai dindt desterb yu, juss wayve owt yer winder wiv a flagg an ai will git on mai mowter byke and pik u up and yu cann ryde onn da bak


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Well ai sittin ear awl on mei own,,ai finks everboddy gorn on a picnic wivowt uss missy-- soe owz abowt yu an mei goin tu da hattik tu hadmyre da worlpepper and draypes , wee can taek sum dgin and rhum and pork samwiges an kaek, then maenee have a sleip on laydee losties bed, sea ya thare :thumbup:


Hkays ail be thar in jus a minit. Ai howpps ai kin fin it, mi ies reely is havin truble stain opin. Donno wy ai so sliepy, ai slep tu gud las nite.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh fank yu fer the moterbbikeride. I be waytin on the dorstep fer yu. An I hav a jug of dgin lef ower fum our dansin parti, so ail brung tet wimme.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

wel ai dun hadda luke at mi attik en addmired wotta wunnerfil djobb use dunsow ai send fust klarse deliberry frum Horrids for 4 poster bedds ferus orl. Deys di kaind wiv kurtenns sews wi dowunt heere glenniz snorin


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Oh fank yu fer the moterbbikeride. I be waytin on the dorstep fer yu. An I hav a jug of dgin lef ower fum our dansin parti, so ail brung tet wimme.


okay, ai gotted a spaere crash helmut fer yuz, butt ai wunt goe farst wee dun want dem spead copps arfter us, speshlie if'n ai haz a gud glugg of dat dgin afore wee set orf, ai bee hexsitid naeow, dem uvvers weel bee jeluss wen dey nose ware weez goin, oh ai dun fink da beaykes are tu gud soe yu weel haff tu old on tyte


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> okay, ai gotted a spaere crash helmut fer yuz, butt ai wunt goe farst wee dun want dem spead copps arfter us, speshlie if'n ai haz a gud glugg of dat dgin afore wee set orf, ai bee hexsitid naeow, dem uvvers weel bee jeluss wen dey nose ware weez goin, oh ai dun fink da beaykes are tu gud soe yu weel haff tu old on tyte


oo sorre ai meaned da '' breakes' ai dun nose ow tu spell rite butt u bee ok


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Know ai dun send ferrer Fortum en Mason hamper uv grub - whot laik Her Madge scoffss


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> okay, ai gotted a spaere crash helmut fer yuz, butt ai wunt goe farst wee dun want dem spead copps arfter us, speshlie if'n ai haz a gud glugg of dat dgin afore wee set orf, ai bee hexsitid naeow, dem uvvers weel bee jeluss wen dey nose ware weez goin, oh ai dun fink da beaykes are tu gud soe yu weel haff tu old on tyte


Hokays, ai holden on reel tyte. An aui brung a rope tu so aikin tie mesel to yu. Tha wai if ai falls orf, yu kin kach mi.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Ladee Lostee, I luvs them 4 post beds. Ai hope thay git thar befo Glennee an mi kuz ai be sooo slieeby this morn. Ai will vorluntear to test the nu beds.

Ai hops yu kin reed dis, kaws ai tipin wif mi ies closd. LOL ZZZZ


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Know ai dun send ferrer Fortum en Mason hamper uv grub - whot laik Her Madge scoffss


Duz wi hafta ware fancy dressis an hats befo wi kin dig inter the hamper an start eetin?

If wi du, ai be havin Glennee to pull da morter byke up to a Salvation Army stor so ai kin go in an buy a driss an hat.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Duz wi hafta ware fancy dressis an hats befo wi kin dig inter the hamper an start eetin?
> 
> If wi du, ai be havin Glennee to pull da morter byke up to a Salvation Army stor so ai kin go in an buy a driss an hat.


dun wurry bowt wot yore gonna ware missy,ai gotuss a naice frok fer yu an mei, we weel leave da moterbyke owtside de hattik an goe an supwize laydee lostie, ai canna wayte tu sea her, shee bee a gud frend tu gett awl dat luvly fude and dem noo bedds


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

hahaha benefits of grownup son..... mr ex lostie came to trimde laurel tree (kis lorrel) which was overhanging my garden and i've been peed off wiv slippin orn de beries wot eet drorps. Eniway, wile dere ai medd mistekk uv shown heem mi miracle weed gorger fer de draivewei - urn ho mokked eet. Sew ai shutten dorr een is fess. Son played porp wiv hees dadd, nok on dore ern mr ex APOLOGISED (oops caps, but datt darnbag aint sedd dat tu mi sins 1986 ...... witch ease wen ai fust mett im :hunf: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Gud fer yur Son. Mt Ex needs ta start lernin sum proper manners.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> hahaha benefits of grownup son..... mr ex lostie came to trimde laurel tree (kis lorrel) which was overhanging my garden and i've been peed off wiv slippin orn de beries wot eet drorps. Eniway, wile dere ai medd mistekk uv shown heem mi miracle weed gorger fer de draivewei - urn ho mokked eet. Sew ai shutten dorr een is fess. Son played porp wiv hees dadd, nok on dore ern mr ex APOLOGISED (oops caps, but datt darnbag aint sedd dat tu mi sins 1986 ...... witch ease wen ai fust mett im :hunf: :thumbup:


gud fote dat luvlie sun ov yores, ee wunt, we av enibordi speekin to his Mum lyke dat, dunt wee jussht luv dem suns uv oweres.Glads yu gott dat blinkin lorrel trimed, dem berriz iz Orrid fings and poysnuss tu , yu shud fead dat ex mr lostie sum
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Gud fer yur Son. Mt Ex needs ta start lernin sum proper manners.


owe ai tott mi sunns propper wey ter beehaive. deys is gude boyzz :-D 
ennihows, howreyu terdei?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> gud fote dat luvlie sun ov yores, ee wunt, we av enibordi speekin to his Mum lyke dat, dunt wee jussht luv dem suns uv oweres.Glads yu gott dat blinkin lorrel trimed, dem berriz iz Orrid fings and poysnuss tu , yu shud fead dat ex mr lostie sum
> :thumbup:


possnuss? ewe hi mus nidda cuppa affer orl datt wurk ..... 
narh koont doo eet. boyys udd bea hupsett,.....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> owe ai tott mi sunns propper wey ter beehaive. deys is gude boyzz :-D
> ennihows, howreyu terdei?


weez awite, mei n dat misellen av hadd adventshures on de motuerbyke an iz kumin to da hattik tu seea dem postie bedds an eet sum uv dat fude wot you got from fortum nmatsun dat bee verie posh


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> possnuss? ewe hi mus nidda cuppa affer orl datt wurk .....
> narh koont doo eet. boyys udd bea hupsett,.....


o0 taek no notiss uv mei sayin possun mr hex lostie, ai woz madd and wen aiz madd ai say narstie fings sorree


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> o0 taek no notiss uv mei sayin possun mr hex lostie, ai woz madd and wen aiz madd ai say narstie fings sorree


lol ai no yuse jokkin 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye got more den me share o' the rain! <G> ALL o'er the dress Eye was a'clad in.

Were y'all hoping for more rain over the pond?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye got more den me share o' the rain! <G> ALL o'er the dress Eye was a'clad in.
> 
> Were y'all hoping for more rain over the pond?


well wee kud do wiv a dwop fer da gardins, it been kwite kool toodai an ai dun fink wee weel have rayne fore nex few daiz soe da wevva man sys eniway


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye got more den me share o' the rain! <G>
> 
> Were y'all hoping for more rain over the pond?


well, I think perhaps some were, and maybe some do still need more, but last week we had two whooo downpours in Leedsland.

It's been a hot long summer - but we ain't had one for ages ....
Cooling down now (hooray) :thumbup:

The Rowan trees are just bending down with berries - sign of a hard winter to come ....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> well wee kud do wiv a dwop fer da gardins, it been kwite kool toodai an ai dun fink wee weel have rayne fore nex few daiz soe da wevva man sys eniway


my leedsland wevverman say no rain ....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> lol ai no yuse jokkin
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


wot yu finkin bowt mei n missellen kummin tu sea yu on da moterbyke den, wee az tu bee kurful cuz it aint gott gud breaks


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

yummy, ais ittin cheesy scrambled heggs


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> yummy, ais ittin cheesy scrambled heggs


aiz just ad new tates, kabbig an sosig wiv wed sorce and mayo, ai got goosegog cwumbul for arfters wiv geek youegart


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> yummy, ais ittin cheesy scrambled heggs


dems one uv mei faves


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lostie said:


> yummy, ais ittin cheesy scrambled heggs


Knead sum hot sauce with that? I've got Louisiana and Franks (Franks has NOT been opened).


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Knead sum hot sauce with that? I've got Louisiana and Franks (Franks has NOT been opened).


OO kaixix ai nott tu keen on da hot sauce, ai lyke tomarto and basil sorse best, worcester sauce is nyce wid da scramled heggs too


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> OO kaixix ai nott tu keen on da hot sauce, ai lyke tomarto and basil sorse best, worcester sauce is nyce wid da scramled heggs too


Eye use the hot sauce in place of salt and pepper. We'ens jes' got 2 (TWO) bottles of the *REAL* L&P Worchester sauce - has anchovies and all kinds of yummy t'ings in'it. Ewe can get the cheap stuff ... but it is NAE the same flavor! Eye have had the real L&P before...only use the cheap stuff ta' make home-made barbecue sauce.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye use the hot sauce in place of salt and pepper. We'ens jes' got 2 (TWO) bottles of the *REAL* L&P Worchester sauce - has anchovies and all kinds of yummy t'ings in'it. Ewe can get the cheap stuff ... but it is NAE the same flavor! Eye have had the real L&P before...only use the cheap stuff ta' make home-made barbecue sauce.


ai finks ai onli use de reel kind - dunt no dre wos enni uvver. You ever traid Gentleman's Relish? Tis fuller anchovies and by gum er leetle gowes er lrond wey 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> gud fote dat luvlie sun ov yores, ee wunt, we av enibordi speekin to his Mum lyke dat, dunt wee jussht luv dem suns uv oweres.Glads yu gott dat blinkin lorrel trimed, dem berriz iz Orrid fings and poysnuss tu , yu shud fead dat ex mr lostie sum
> :thumbup:


Wie kud grimd up sum dem berries an maeks em inter a kaeke. Them Ladee L kud go owt o towne so she hab a aleebie. Them we kud invyt mr ex tu da attik an feed him sum kaeke. wacha finK?

Nou I has reeded more o yur postes I gess this no a gud idee. O well, ai prlly wunt o dun it ennywai. I allus lykes to plan this kind o stuff tho. Thet wai ai kin satisfy mi homisidal tendensys witout reely hertin ennywun.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lostie said:


> ai finks ai onli use de reel kind - dunt no dre wos enni uvver. You ever traid Gentleman's Relish? Tis fuller anchovies and by gum er leetle gowes er lrond wey
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Found three results. The following has a "curry" to help the flavor of the anchovies:
http://www.food.com/recipe/patum-peperium-the-secret-is-out-gentlemans-relish-228778#

Best ordered by those who can have someone available to answer the door:
http://www.amazon.com/Gentlemans-Relish-Spiced-Anchovy-Relish/dp/B000NUB9YI

I'm not changing the weblink for this final recipe...it SHOULD allow you to order the correct ingredients there in the UK:
http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1703/gentlemens-relish-and-scrambled-eggs

Basically, with the extra butter, you shouldn't have an overpowering taste of anchovies. No shudder needed. :XD:

I like fishy taste...do NAE like Herring! Thanks for the interesting ideas!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Wie kud grimd up sum dem berries an maeks em inter a kaeke. Them Ladee L kud go owt o towne so she hab a aleebie. Them we kud invyt mr ex tu da attik an feed him sum kaeke. wacha finK?


Great idea butt aint nown ev yu eez slutts, sew yule niver mannidge eat 
:-D


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye got more den me share o' the rain! <G> ALL o'er the dress Eye was a'clad in.
> 
> Were y'all hoping for more rain over the pond?


Oh pleeze no moar rain fer a wyle. fings is jus beginin to dry out a lil bit. I liv inna low area wat hold on to the wet longer than oter places so I reelie dun need as mush rayne.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai finks ai onli use de reel kind - dunt no dre wos enni uvver. You ever traid Gentleman's Relish? Tis fuller anchovies and by gum er leetle gowes er lrond wey
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


ai traid gentlemans relish an ai louve eet,ai lyke moest releeshiz, ai lyke dgin anorl  ai ownly bye da cheepo sorte frum saizbriz cuz ai lyke purehorindge wiv eet, infakt ai lyke enyfink wots neiece, butt ai aint da alkofrolik


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Found three results. The following has a "curry" to help the flavor of the anchovies:
> http://www.food.com/recipe/patum-peperium-the-secret-is-out-gentlemans-relish-228778#
> 
> Best ordered by those who can have someone available to answer the door:
> ...


Thankyou for giving us the naice recipes, ai never thought of putting gents relish with strangled hegg, must try it next time 
:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye use the hot sauce in place of salt and pepper. We'ens jes' got 2 (TWO) bottles of the *REAL* L&P Worchester sauce - has anchovies and all kinds of yummy t'ings in'it. Ewe can get the cheap stuff ... but it is NAE the same flavor! Eye have had the real L&P before...only use the cheap stuff ta' make home-made barbecue sauce.


Ai uses L&P tu. That akshully the onee wun I has eber usgd kaws that were what mi Mum aways used. I jus awtomatically use the same stuff.

I luvs meat loaf an espeshully mi Mum's but she niver used a recipe fer it, jus sort o popped everthin in an stirred it up. So wen I cided to make meat loaf fer misef, I made it as I remembered wachin her. Mine were gud but jus sumthin missin an she be long gone so I kunt ast her wat wer rong. One day I luked at me botl of L&P and thot about how she used to use a lot of that an mebbe she used in meatloaf an I jus dint no, so I tried puttin sum in mi meet loaf and Wala! Mi Mums meatloaf jumped out at me. Oowee I felt lyke a happy piglet caws that be one o mi favrit foods.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Ai uses L&P tu. That akshully the onee wun I has eber usgd kaws that were what mi Mum aways used. I jus awtomatically use the same stuff.
> 
> I luvs meat loaf an espeshully mi Mum's but she niver used a recipe fer it, jus sort o popped everthin in an stirred it up. So wen I cided to make meat loaf fer misef, I made it as I remembered wachin her. Mine were gud but jus sumthin missin an she be long gone so I kunt ast her wat wer rong. One day I luked at me botl of L&P and thot about how she used to use a lot of that an mebbe she used in meatloaf an I jus dint no, so I tried puttin sum in mi meet loaf and Wala! Mi Mums meatloaf jumped out at me. Oowee I felt lyke a happy piglet caws that be one o mi favrit foods.


ai luv meetloof missy, and ai putted L&P in it bekorse itt jus geeves eet a speshul taytse yum yum


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Ai likes cheese eggs misef. But I dunt put nuthin onem cept sum black pepper. ai likes the taste of the cheese so ai dunmt usully put sauce an stuff on enything wif cheese in it.

The nurs in mi doctors orfic has tol me I shunt eet cheese caws o mi colestral. So ai splained to her that ai will gib up a lot of stuff, but don't spect me to giv up mi cheese caws that not be gonna happen.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Great idea butt aint nown ev yu eez slutts, sew yule niver mannidge eat
> :-D


Oh well. Probly not a gud idee enywai. Ms Glennie an mi is tu old to be settin in jail.

But ai du so lyke planin these tings. It be mi Mum's fawlt, she lyked to plan aw sorts o evil tu. An she nowd gude an well she wud niver du enny of it. It just hepd to git the angers outen er sistem. I dunt no if I larned it fum her or if I inherited the tendency thru mi blud.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai luv meetloof missy, and ai putted L&P in it bekorse itt jus geeves eet a speshul taytse yum yum


 :thumbup: :thumbup: drule drule


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Oh well. Probly not a gud idee enywai. Ms Glennie an mi is tu old to be settin in jail.
> 
> But ai du so lyke planin these tings. It be mi Mum's fawlt, she lyked to plan aw sorts o evil tu. An she nowd gude an well she wud niver du enny of it. It just hepd to git the angers outen er sistem. I dunt no if I larned it fum her or if I inherited the tendency thru mi blud.


well ai fink wee kan fink evil butt nevver du eevul kuz wee wud git inntrubbel wiv da poleese


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> well ai fink wee kan fink evil butt nevver du eevul kuz wee wud git inntrubbel wiv da poleese


An sumthin tells mi that ai wud not enjoi that polees form of horspitately. LOL


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

aiz gorra gew nite nite now. it seems laik eats binna lornnn day. But my partin wird twer gives yoll knightmairs is ssshhhh acrylic yarn 

sleep well, un luke awt fer krillik plice x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Aim tyred soe orf tu bed, fanks fore yor kumpanee tunite and aill sea yu awl tumorrer night night slip wel and sweaty dreems x x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aiz gorra gew nite nite now. it seems laik eats binna lornnn day. But my partin wird twer gives yoll knightmairs is ssshhhh acrylic yarn
> 
> sleep well, un luke awt fer krillik plice x


Ai be glad to no I no te onee one tu notis bout te krilik polees. I dun got inter a bit o a argeement wif wun a cuple o times. Both tymes wit the same wun. No names bein used sshhh.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye nae ha' problem wi' cryl yarn. Non-merino above 30% now...itch city! Eye kin ha' Merino, acrylic, cashmere, mohair, llama, alpaca, bamboo, silk. Or blends of the previous ... whatever brings the costs down. :XD: 

Hope y'all ha' greedy dreams o' cashmere 'n llama 'n alpaca. Iff'n any o' y'all ha' about 200-400 yards o' cashmere or Llama ... send it REALLY to me. I wan' ta' experience Llama 'special.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye nae ha' problem wi' cryl yarn. Non-merino above 30% now...itch city! Eye kin ha' Merino, acrylic, cashmere, mohair, llama, alpaca, bamboo, silk. Or blends of the previous ... whatever brings the costs down. :XD:
> 
> Hope y'all ha' greedy dreams o' cashmere 'n llama 'n alpaca. Iff'n any o' y'all ha' about 200-400 yards o' cashmere or Llama ... send it REALLY to me. I wan' ta' experience Llama 'special.


iffen ai ivver gits eni erv datt stuff aile send eet strait tu you my daer. Tis angora dat mekks mi wonter scratch mi noze orf ......


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixxie you got mi peeking in my super special Scottish yarn. And, roll of drums, there I found some 100% cashmere I didn't know I had. It says its laceweight and works out to 400 yards which I would use 1.75 needles for. As far as I know that is approx a US size 0. it is called sweet violet, and is slightly variagated violet colours. Pretty. Any good?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye love multi-colour fur scarf/shawl/socks. An' ta' ha' 400 yards! Yule note a PM wi' me private info. Eye do enjoy the way Mozilla Firefox lets me tab, Internet Explorer doesn't.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

UPDATE ; I complained to me bankk bawt bein persood fer £5.01 i owed em (since 1997). Course I paide - iffn ai oh ai oh. But ai kumpleyned een mi porseht voyce. Now ai iz bean compensayted £40. Droolie wool here I kum !


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> UPDATE ; I complained to me bankk bawt bein persood fer £5.01 i owed em (since 1997). Course I paide - iffn ai oh ai oh. But ai kumpleyned een mi porseht voyce. Now ai iz bean compensayted £40. Droolie wool here I kum !


well done Lostie lady,-- you see it does pay tu complain, speshly inn yore poshist voyce, dun spen eet awl on wull, saeve sum fer dgin fer yer olde chummy  and summat naice tu eet fur yoresen


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

Lostie said:


> owe wen ai leaved in lunnun dere woz picoks in de park un dey woz purty butt knot cloze upp - ai woz frit lol. ain mai seester in lore lives inn meedel uv knowair, un e peecock turned upp own her ruf - skwimin everi mornin! eat kemm from e fancy hause summwear.


hi is there something wrong with me or what I can not understand what language is that please do write in English so we all can contribute and understand


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

333pet said:


> hi is there something wrong with me or what I can not understand what language is that please do write in English so we all can contribute and understand


Hi. You are welcome to join our little chat. The language is basically phonetic English. It's just a little joke we all have.


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> Hi. You are welcome to join our little chat. The language is basically phonetic English. It's just a little joke we all have.


its ok but I can not comprehend at all my English its not that good but this is beyond be nice to understand what one is talking about


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

333pet said:


> its ok but I can not comprehend at all my English its not that good but this is beyond be nice to understand what one is talking about


They are just chatting about general everyday stuff in their lives. Lostie, glenlady, ect..., think you could switch to " the queen's English" so we can share our little chats with 333 pet?


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

th


Hurricane said:


> They are just chatting about general everyday stuff in their lives. Lostie, glenlady, ect..., think you could switch to " the queen's English" so we can share our little chats with 333 pet?


 hi I am sure its all every day talk but be nice to understand what one talking about I had a busy day and this is my relaxation I feel I am meeting with my friends I had to go and vote to day for our new Prime Minister so do not think this was easy as you all know you have to know what you are doing for the best, its 12.15am here and I am very tired would of be nice to read something one can understand that's all . All the best to all have fun


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

333pet said:


> th
> 
> hi I am sure its all every day talk but be nice to understand what one talking about I had a busy day and this is my relaxation I feel I am meeting with my friends I had to go and vote to day for our new Prime Minister so do not think this was easy as you all know you have to know what you are doing for the best, its 12.15am here and I am very tired would of be nice to read something one can understand that's all . All the best to all have fun


My goodness! You are getting awfully upset about our little joke. The phonetic English was actually the point of this entire thread.

The history is as follows: There were a few people, we call them the grammar police, who were going from thread to thread correcting the spelling and grammar of others. They were not helping, answering the question asked, or being very nice. In a few cases they were downright rude and upsetting to others! Many times they were also incorrect! So speaking in phonetic English became our little way of "hiding" from them.

We only do it here. On other threads we write correctly.

I hope this helps explain.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> My goodness! You are getting awfully upset about our little joke. The phonetic English was actually the point of this entire thread.
> 
> The history is as follows: There were a few people, we call them the grammar police, who were going from thread to thread correcting the spelling and grammar of others. They were not helping, answering the question asked, or being very nice. In a few cases they were downright rude and upsetting to others! Many times they were also incorrect! So speaking in phonetic English became our little way of "hiding" from them.
> 
> ...


Well said our Hurri, I couldn't have explained as well as you have done,we get a laugh out of our little game and a lot of fun, and we do spell correctly on other posts if we want to, anyone who wants to join us is welcome, but they have to be a bit nuts like us


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

333pet said:


> hi is there something wrong with me or what I can not understand what language is that please do write in English so we all can contribute and understand


333 we are writing in English. We are simply spelling everything the way it sounds rather than using the official spelling. Sometimes our various accents etc make it confusing but figuring out what the other person means is part of the fun. If we converted to correctly spelled English much would be lost.

You are welcome to join us, just make your best guess as to what we are saying and add your own thoughts. Sometimes we don't really understand every word either, but by using the words that we do understand, we figure it out. Sometimes it gets rather hilarious but, again, translating to proper spelling would destroy it. If we have something truly serious to say, we du use better spelling.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> 333 we are writing in English. We are simply spelling everything the way it sounds rather than using the official spelling. Sometimes our various accents etc make it confusing but figuring out what the other person means is part of the fun. If we converted to correctly spelled English much would be lost.
> 
> You are welcome to join us, just make your best guess as to what we are saying and add your own thoughts. Sometimes we don't really understand every word either, but by using the words that we do understand, we figure it out. Sometimes it gets rather hilarious but, again, translating to proper spelling would destroy it. If we have something truly serious to say, we du use better spelling.


Oh missy you explained it so well the same as Hurricane did, we don't mean any harm and lyke yu say itt duz get kwite hilarious, wee nose ow to spell if'n wee knead tu be serious, ore if wee answer uther freds :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Oh missy you explained it so well the same as Hurricane did, we don't mean any harm and lyke yu say itt duz get kwite hilarious, wee nose ow to spell if'n wee knead tu be serious, ore if wee answer uther freds :thumbup:


Fank yew. Wi trys ta pleeze.

But wi kant gib up ar kowds. sshhh


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Oh I'm sorry if we have upset anyone. Thanks chaps for explaining it so well.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Oh I'm sorry if we have upset anyone. Thanks chaps for explaining it so well.


Dunt yu goe lettin it wurrit yu Mi Ladee. Ai dunt tink neebodi is tuu opsetted. Ower fren 333 wer prolly jus tyred and neids tu tri agin after she be rested.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Dunt yu goe lettin it wurrit yu Mi Ladee. Ai dunt tink neebodi is tuu opsetted. Ower fren 333 wer prolly jus tyred and neids tu tri agin after she be rested.


Friend 333 was tired, poor lady ....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Friend 333 was tired, poor lady ....


An hou is yu feeling this fyne dai Lostie?


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

She seemed so upset by our little game, I hope my explanation helped her. How is recovery going Lostie?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye nae ha' problem wi' cryl yarn. Non-merino above 30% now...itch city! Eye kin ha' Merino, acrylic, cashmere, mohair, llama, alpaca, bamboo, silk. Or blends of the previous ... whatever brings the costs down. :XD:
> 
> Hope y'all ha' greedy dreams o' cashmere 'n llama 'n alpaca. Iff'n any o' y'all ha' about 200-400 yards o' cashmere or Llama ... send it REALLY to me. I wan' ta' experience Llama 'special.


Kaixee, ai had misd this post earleer. I has greedy dreems o fcashmeer n llama n alpaka een wen I be awayke. Wun o dese daise, I gonna brake douns and spend th munee fer sum, but them ai will prolly be afeerd to nit it fer feer o messin it up. LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> UPDATE ; I complained to me bankk bawt bein persood fer £5.01 i owed em (since 1997). Course I paide - iffn ai oh ai oh. But ai kumpleyned een mi porseht voyce. Now ai iz bean compensayted £40. Droolie wool here I kum !


OOeee, wai tu go girl! Enjoy the new yarn, after all of that irritation, you have earned it.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Fank yew. Wi trys ta pleeze.
> 
> But wi kant gib up ar kowds. sshhh


no wee karnt gib ower koewd awaiy beecorse dem gwimmer pleese will fynd uss, wee keep kwiut ssshhhh


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> She seemed so upset by our little game, I hope my explanation helped her. How is recovery going Lostie?


You explained far betterer than I kud dear Hurri, I think the laydee woz a little confuselled and tired., missellen also did a grand job of explaining thankyou both x x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Oh I'm sorry if we have upset anyone. Thanks chaps for explaining it so well.


Oh yes I'm sorry too, we don't mean to upsetted enyboddy, I fink the lady was juss curious and a bit tyred, ah bless
:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Mebbe so she will bisit wif us agin wen she gits rested.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

I just didn't want to upset her, but if you are not in our little joke from the start it is very hard to explain, catch you up or include you properly. I too have trouble following the conversations at times, but I do my best. Since it is too hard for me to talk in code I just write normally.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> I just didn't want to upset her, but if you are not in our little joke from the start it is very hard to explain, catch you up or include you properly. I too have trouble following the conversations at times, but I do my best. Since it is too hard for me to talk in code I just write normally.


As long as you stay wiv us Hurricane we dun care how you write, or tork cos we all one beeg appy family and like having a joke


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> As long as you stay wiv us Hurricane we dun care how you write, or tork cos we all one beeg appy family and like having a joke


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Actually, sometimes it is nice to be able read without having to translate. (but don't tell ennywun I sed that).

But ai du stil luv ower kowde.

Hey! wate a minit! what yu meen - joke? I fawt this were seereeus biznis to pertek us fum tha glimmen perlece.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Actually, sometimes it is nice to be able read without having to translate. (but don't tell ennywun I sed that).
> 
> But ai du stil luv ower kowde.
> 
> Hey! wate a minit! what yu meen - joke? I fawt this were seereeus biznis to pertek us fum tha glimmen perlece.


korse it be seerius missy we dun want dem glammer pleese arfter uss


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> korse it be seerius missy we dun want dem glammer pleese arfter uss


Whew, gud, I feels betterer nough. I wer wureed fer a minit kaws it be a danjerus wurld wat wif da grinner pleese an the crylic perlees an awl.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

well, the good news is : I got another fiver from the bank. The not so good news is I need to go off and have my innards messed around with .. they aint sick of the sight of them yet! So it goes ..... hope the blankets aren't krylikk - don't want the surgeon chucking cig ends around . (Sick and tasteless jokes are permitted and encouraged and exempted iffn yo is pooli)


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh my goodness Lostie, when do you go into the hospital? How long does the doctor say you will be in. And we will all be thinking of you and praying for you.


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> My goodness! You are getting awfully upset about our little joke. The phonetic English was actually the point of this entire thread.
> 
> The history is as follows: There were a few people, we call them the grammar police, who were going from thread to thread correcting the spelling and grammar of others. They were not helping, answering the question asked, or being very nice. In a few cases they were downright rude and upsetting to others! Many times they were also incorrect! So speaking in phonetic English became our little way of "hiding" from them.
> 
> ...


thank you for explaining to me I had my rest now I can see clearer I thing I gave you all something to talk about while I was asleep have fun ladies at least now I can try to read


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

333pet, we hope you stay and enjoy our hi jinks! Please don't feel like you need to try to write this way. It is only some of us having our bit of fun and poking our tongues out at the grammar police and the acrylic police too. 

Lostie,when do you go back in? Please PM me your address. I will be keeping you in my thoughts and as I will be going to temple for the new year I will also keep you in my prayers. It will be a bit funny asking for healing for Lostie. Fortunately G-d will know who I mean.


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

no problem dear you have your fun I'm not going to try to write that way, I thing maybe I do sometimes naturally


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Actually with my dyslexia...writing phonetically is quicker than having to slow down to write (just had a dyslexic moment on "write") in ordinary "English".

The only real time Eye should be writing straight is during recipe recitals. Do NAE knead poisoned friends (or meself). I've appointed me as unofficial chef...though other formulas are welcomed.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

My son found us this.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Hurricane said:


> My son found us this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Unfortunately Eye can nae watch YouTube videos wi' dial-up! Doesn't stop me from researching! <G>


2 bad. Stupid, but funny.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> My son found us this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> Lostie,when do you go back in? Please PM me your address. I will be keeping you in my thoughts and as I will be going to temple for the new year I will also keep you in my prayers. It will be a bit funny asking for healing for Lostie. Fortunately G-d will know who I mean.[/quote
> 
> Fortunately G-d will indeed know who I am and I thank you for your prayers. I'll pm you with my addy etc. Not sure yet when I go back in, but I doubt it will be long. I'm trying to wangle a tummy tuck while they've got me on the slab, but they just think I'm silly.Pity .....
> :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

hURI that is so funy :thumbup:


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Glad you all enjoyed it! My older son found it and showed it to me. He will be pleased you all enjoyed the nonsense so much.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> My son found us this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> OMG that was tooo funny. I unnerstan that our own GPs are negotiating fer a neu tazer wat kin zap pipple ower the internet.


hey misellen kan ai hav wun uv dem tings? 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

rite tchaps tis cheeyer yupp lostie taim. kummon kweek me frends. iffn ai krai enni moor mai lapptorp will gett elocuticle ...


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> rite tchaps tis cheeyer yupp lostie taim. kummon kweek me frends. iffn ai krai enni moor mai lapptorp will gett elocuticle ...


OOO lostie, dun krai weez awl wiv yer, aiz kummin oop de hattik wiv sum goodies (ai wish ) and den wee can cheeyer yu up, ai opin yu aint beein inn dat orspikkul for lorng an opin dem blankits ait crylik, dems tu ruff, chin up m'lady weeze awl hear x x xHUGS


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ai bint een di hospickle yett bert weel bee orn murndei. But ai ease lukin forrad tu loadsa krillik ....wil gew wiv di plastikk stuf mi larptorp tis meeyd urv


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> hey misellen kan ai hav wun uv dem tings?
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh yes indeed. Ai beleev we shud all hav wun. Ai has sint fer them online an thay shud be heer verri sun. Ai wil brung them tu tha attic as sun as thay arrifes.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Mi Ladee, yu needs tu taken yer taser to ta horspitol wif yu. Then if ta doctors er nurses dunt behave, yu jus lets em hav it. I ordered extry juce in yers so yu wunt hav to wurry about it no wurkin.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rite soe wenz yu goe on mundai , ai shall bee torkin tu dem nersiz an ai'll saye, hey dun bee kuverin mye fwend wid dem krylik blankits, ai;ve brung sum naice cashmear un cos shee iz da Ladydee Lostie, and shei honeley az da best


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

An ai has ordered pheasant under glass fer yer meels.(I no shure zakly wat that is but it suposd tu be veri posh). Wi kant hav yu eetin that horspiol stuff. Dem nersis is supowsed tu ast yu what veggies yu has a tayst fer. An fer afters it are tu be chawklit cream eclair kaike wif goosberi krumble over it. Yu will hafta chuze wat yu wishes to drink tho.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> An ai has ordered pheasant under glass fer yer meels.(I no shure zakly wat that is but it suposd tu be veri posh). Wi kant hav yu eetin that horspiol stuff. Dem nersis is supowsed tu ast yu what veggies yu has a tayst fer. An fer afters it are tu be chawklit cream eclair kaike wif goosberi krumble over it. Yu will hafta chuze wat yu wishes to drink tho.


Pheasant under glass eez verry posh missy,ai fink da kween of England eets that, soe if'n shee can hab it soe can our Laydee lostie, ai fink wee shud maek a naice tryful for desert, dem nursiz will be jeluss cos dey onliee has horsepikkul fude


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

fank you forr chirin mi urp. Dere's some female orn KP datt ease gettin orn mi xxxxx sew mutch datt aid laik er hinternett taiser, Mind yu ai spex shee wornts wun erse wel. Iffn ai gitts banned ai kudent giv er tuppeny you know what. De devil ease orn mi showder urn mi gutts hert sew ai fort aid tekk eet owt orn her ...... butt ai fink shi kun tekk eet un ai has hadd mi gobb shut tu herr fer sew lorng ai dew dizerve wun leekel bash ...


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Pheasant under glass eez verry posh missy,ai fink da kween of England eets that, soe if'n shee can hab it soe can our Laydee lostie, ai fink wee shud maek a naice tryful for desert, dem nursiz will be jeluss cos dey onliee has horsepikkul fude


OK we kin make a tryful fer desert. But we has ta make shur she has plentiful of chawklat becuz it be a nown siantificul fak that chawklat kin keep a pirsun fum cachin them horskipital cooties what makens pipple be mor sik.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I be sittin heer eatin a gud nutrishable meal of pretkals dippered in peenuts butter. But ai keips havin ter shair it wif Clancy kaws he du luv hiz peenuts butter.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> fank you forr chirin mi urp. Dere's some female orn KP datt ease gettin orn mi xxxxx sew mutch datt aid laik er hinternett taiser, Mind yu ai spex shee wornts wun erse wel. Iffn ai gitts banned ai kudent giv er tuppeny you know what. De devil ease orn mi showder urn mi gutts hert sew ai fort aid tekk eet owt orn her ...... butt ai fink shi kun tekk eet un ai has hadd mi gobb shut tu herr fer sew lorng ai dew dizerve wun leekel bash ...


Oh mi it sownds liek she dun reelee steppered in the smellee stuff. Wot she du tu upset mi fren. I go affer her tu cus I not haven her upset Mi Ladee.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> OK we kin make a tryful fer desert. But we has ta make shur she has plentiful of chawklat becuz it be a nown siantificul fak that chawklat kin keep a pirsun fum cachin them horskipital cooties what makens pipple be mor sik.


aiz orl in fevver uv khawklitt kos ai dunt wont cooties :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aiz orl in fevver uv khawklitt kos ai dunt wont cooties :thumbup:


 :thumbup: Them horspikal cooties is the wursest wuns tu. LOL


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

mai dei has ended wiv mi mutch more happyerer now, thanks to my frens ... and de luvli lady wot pm'd me owter de blue to say she thinks she luvs mi kos uv wot ai sed tu de KP female whuu dus noyy mi.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> mai dei has ended wiv mi mutch more happyerer now, thanks to my frens ... and de luvli lady wot pm'd me owter de blue to say she thinks she luvs mi kos uv wot ai sed tu de KP female whuu dus noyy mi.


Korngradulations on speekin up to that person. You git sum gud rest nough and we all talk tomorrer.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

okdoky. All sleep well xxx


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Knot sure where or when Ewe actually got THAT comment. Eye don't have the passwords to KP so I can check.

Eye on'y know tha' Eye was showing off me code-speak so ewe did NAE thunk Eye was slipping wi' nae using it.

Hope ya feel besser SOON!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Oh mi it sownds liek she dun reelee steppered in the smellee stuff. Wot she du tu upset mi fren. I go affer her tu cus I not haven her upset Mi Ladee.


C'mon lads gett yer marchin boots and tin hats on, taezers att da reddy,dumplin's hoiked upp, ande orf wie goe, Wee ain't avin owuer Lady oopsetted bye noboddy not nowaiy, dem dokters betta wotch owy anorl chukkin there wayte abowt, weel show 'em, kwikmartch lef rite lef ryte rer wie kum :shock: ;-)


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> C'mon lads gett yer marchin boots and tin hats on, taezers att da reddy,dumplin's hoiked upp, ande orf wie goe, Wee ain't avin owuer Lady oopsetted bye noboddy not nowaiy, dem dokters betta wotch owy anorl chukkin there wayte abowt, weel show 'em, kwikmartch lef rite lef ryte rer wie kum :shock: ;-)


Grannies Army! That'll larn em!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Grannies Army! That'll larn em!


Only ONE problem wi' dat! Eye do NAE have any chillen to qualify me for being a grandparent. Computers do nae multiply by dividing 'n being more then one machine.

Unless yew count me as a proxy grandparent...Eye can nae be one.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Grannies Army! That'll larn em!


Reddi reddi aym *Tayze!!*


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Only ONE problem wi' dat! Eye do NAE have any chillen to qualify me for being a grandparent. Computers do nae multiply by dividing 'n being more then one machine.
> 
> Unless yew count me as a proxy grandparent...Eye can nae be one.


Ov korse yu can bee proxy g/parent kaxxi moore da merrier, bring yor tazer and rowlingpin, and a coupul of nittin pins, weel show 'em :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Only ONE problem wi' dat! Eye do NAE have any chillen to qualify me for being a grandparent. Computers do nae multiply by dividing 'n being more then one machine.
> 
> Unless yew count me as a proxy grandparent...Eye can nae be one.


I'm not a grandparent either, but let's pretend ...... to some people knitting must mean you are a grandma anyway.
:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Only ONE problem wi' dat! Eye do NAE have any chillen to qualify me for being a grandparent. Computers do nae multiply by dividing 'n being more then one machine.
> 
> Unless yew count me as a proxy grandparent...Eye can nae be one.


Kaixii, Ai do heerbi declairs yu a Proxy Grandparent! Grab yur tayzer


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

misellen said:


> Kaixii, Ai do heerbi declairs yu a Proxy Grandparent! Grab yur tayzer


Eye'll grab a few large capacitors 'n power them for a minute or so. One time shot per cap...but it'll mean Eye do NAE have to spend stuff on high-ticket pricey items. Wi' the size Eye does ha'...nae un will have their heart stopped. Jes' hurt! :XD:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye'll grab a few large capacitors 'n power them for a minute or so. One time shot per cap...but it'll mean Eye do NAE have to spend stuff on high-ticket pricey items. Wi' the size Eye does ha'...nae un will have their heart stopped. Jes' hurt! :XD:


An hurtin be the aym o this ecksersyze.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Ya know, ever tyme I gets on this site and starts in ta ritin a messej I kieps ona gettin this litl red lyne unner awmos everthin I rytes. Wy yu supos that is?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Iffn iit be jes' on this topic???! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Ya know, ever tyme I gets on this site and starts in ta ritin a messej I kieps ona gettin this litl red lyne unner awmos everthin I rytes. Wy yu supos that is?


grab kaixxie's thingummjig hurty not killy thing .... it's de grimer plice 
:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Iffn iit be jes' on this topic???! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


Weeelll it be mosly on this topik. LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> grab kaixxie's thingummjig hurty not killy thing .... it's de grimer plice
> :thumbup:


O o o!! :shock: I been getin kareless lyke an I niver een thoted o that!! :hunf: :mrgreen: :hunf:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Thar tha be agin Halp, chawklat biskit! Glennie kum git me wif yur motorbyky. I ty a rope to a cement blok so wi kin drag it fer a brayk.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

OK I timk thay be gorn nou, that wer a close wun. Ai gots to wachin them crylic plees and fergitted bout the glimmer coppers.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Would you believe I just gotta letter suggesting I get a pre-paid funeral plan? They sent a prepaid return envelope , telling me to 1.check on the form the amount I'll pay each month,2 sign the direct debit and 3.sign it the agreement.

I have prepared my answer on a scrap of paper, using my left hand to write with, so it's my best serial killer hand writing. My answers are: 1. Nothing, 2. you must be joking and 3. a very cross lady
:-D


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Would you believe I just gotta letter suggesting I get a pre-paid funeral plan? They sent a prepaid return envelope , telling me to 1.check on the form the amount I'll pay each month,2 sign the direct debit and 3.sign it the agreement.
> 
> I have prepared my answer on a scrap of paper, using my left hand to write with, so it's my best serial killer hand writing. My answers are: 1. Nothing, 2. you must be joking and 3. a very cross lady
> :-D


Oh, a letter from "Ghouls United" aka an eager funeral home. It makes you wonder, do they check hospital records and send one to everyone who is recently discharged from the hospital - just in hopes oops I mean in case.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Would you believe I just gotta letter suggesting I get a pre-paid funeral plan? They sent a prepaid return envelope , telling me to 1.check on the form the amount I'll pay each month,2 sign the direct debit and 3.sign it the agreement.
> 
> I have prepared my answer on a scrap of paper, using my left hand to write with, so it's my best serial killer hand writing. My answers are: 1. Nothing, 2. you must be joking and 3. a very cross lady
> :-D


Now practice mirror writing. They'll ha' ta' REALLY think...and mirror writing if'fn you aren't dyslexic seriously isn't binding legally.

Do NAE worry y'alls heads 'bout the shockey t'ings. Eye am aware that they CAN kill and will try to keep us'ngs entertained...not jailed.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Iffn iit be jes' on this topic???! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


eet myte bee dem grimmerz wotchin us     :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I was wondering why I wernt getin email updates frum KP bawt
dis fred. Dey has jes sent hemale tu sey dey won't doit no more fore eetch wun, jes now en then, en ai kin du eet miself een de mean time. I think wier overheetin de sistem lol


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lostie said:


> I was wondering why I wernt getin email updates frum KP bawt
> dis fred. Dey has jes sent hemale tu sey dey won't doit no more fore eetch wun, jes now en then, en ai kin du eet miself een de mean time. I think wier overheetin de sistem lol


'Tween 100,000+ members and we're up to pg. 58. Y'all tell me...are we having FUN yet?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> 'Tween 100,000+ members and we're up to pg. 58. Y'all tell me...are we having FUN yet?


An this be page 58 of the second series remember. Ai tink mebbe we is havin fun. At leest a lil bit. LOL


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Would you believe I just gotta letter suggesting I get a pre-paid funeral plan? They sent a prepaid return envelope , telling me to 1.check on the form the amount I'll pay each month,2 sign the direct debit and 3.sign it the agreement.
> 
> I have prepared my answer on a scrap of paper, using my left hand to write with, so it's my best serial killer hand writing. My answers are: 1. Nothing, 2. you must be joking and 3. a very cross lady
> :-D


dem foonrul peepul want taezerin wit non killy juss baddly herty fings, *:**%" cheaky blighterz, ai hopin yu sended da scrappy paeper wot yu wriitted da hanswer on bak tu 'em, dey maeks mie cross


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> dem foonrul peepul want taezerin wit non killy juss baddly herty fings, *:**%" cheaky blighterz, ai hopin yu sended da scrappy paeper wot yu wriitted da hanswer on bak tu 'em, dey maeks mie cross


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Mi tuu! We needs ta get ta Granny Unit tagether an march on em. Tayze away!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> 'Tween 100,000+ members and we're up to pg. 58. Y'all tell me...are we having FUN yet?


FUN R US 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Random fact for the day (pain killers getting me a bit nutty), then I must av err rest.

Every swan in this country belongs to the Queen. We had problems here because east Europeans were catching them and roasting then eating them. They taste good apparently, but the Queen was not amused .


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I was wondering why I wernt getin email updates frum KP bawt
> dis fred. Dey has jes sent hemale tu sey dey won't doit no more fore eetch wun, jes now en then, en ai kin du eet miself een de mean time. I think wier overheetin de sistem lol


TAYZER DEM--- oops neow ai will bee in trubul youzing caps-- we avinn soe muctch fun-- leevuz bee weez aint dooin no harmz tu noboddeez


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Random fact for the day (pain killers getting me a bit nutty), then I must av err rest.
> 
> Every swan in this country belongs to the Queen. We had problems here because east Europeans were catching them and roasting then eating them. They taste good apparently, but the Queen was not amused .


I cannot imagine eating such a beautiful creature. There is a small city called Lakeland not too far from where I live. There are a lot of lakes there (as the name implies). One of the lakes is called Swan Lake. There is a flock of swans living on the lake that are descended from a pair that arrived as a gift from England to the City. (That was many years ago, my mother was living in Florida then and could remember the first pair.) The nest sites are inclosed by chain link to keep the nest from being disturbed. Every now and then I drive over and spend a while in the park that surrounds the lake. It is so peaceful to just sit and watch the swans, and every now and then I am lucky enough to see a pair with a brood of baby swanlets(?) They are such fun to watch.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I cannot imagine eating such a beautiful creature. There is a small city called Lakeland not too far from where I live. There are a lot of lakes there (as the name implies). One of the lakes is called Swan Lake. There is a flock of swans living on the lake that are descended from a pair that arrived as a gift from England to the City. (That was many years ago, my mother was living in Florida then and could remember the first pair.) The nest sites are inclosed by chain link to keep the nest from being disturbed. Every now and then I drive over and spend a while in the park that surrounds the lake. It is so peaceful to just sit and watch the swans, and every now and then I am lucky enough to see a pair with a brood of baby swanlets(?) They are such fun to watch.


misellen you are so lucky to have the swans close by, it must be lovely just to sit and watch them. I have a lake near to where I live, not many swans now, some idiot youths decided it would be fun to wreck the nests (tazer 'em ) so I think the poor things have found another lake


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I believe a young swan is known as a Cygnet
http://tinyurl.com/mfelwuz
http://tinyurl.com/m3o94ga

Y'all can thank Jessica-Jean for my ability to shorten the listings of the weblinks now. The website that does this is http://www.tinyurl.com


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Yes, a baby swan is a cygnet. In my local park we have a lake, which was dug by prisoners of war we grabbed from Napoleon. Nothing cuter than seeing a parent carrying the cygnets on their back .....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> misellen you are so lucky to have the swans close by, it must be lovely just to sit and watch them. I have a lake near to where I live, not many swans now, some idiot youths decided it would be fun to wreck the nests (tazer 'em ) so I think the poor things have found another lake


You can understand why the ones on Swan Lake are inclosed on all sides and over the top. There is brush between the fence and the nest so they cannot be seen. The cages even extend out into the lake to prevent anyone (or anything such as dogs) from gaining entry. The people of Lakeland are very fond of their swans.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I believe a young swan is known as a Cygnet
> http://tinyurl.com/mfelwuz
> http://tinyurl.com/m3o94ga
> 
> Y'all can thank Jessica-Jean for my ability to shorten the listings of the weblinks now. The website that does this is http://www.tinyurl.com


Thanks Kaxie, I knew it wasn't really swanlets but couldn't think of the correct name. (although, now that I think about it, I sort of like swanlet) :lol:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Thanks Kaxie, I knew it wasn't really swanlets but couldn't think of the correct name. (although, now that I think about it, I sort of like swanlet) :lol:


Yes I like swanlet too missy, we could call baby chickens 'chicklets


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Yes, a baby swan is a cygnet. In my local park we have a lake, which was dug by prisoners of war we grabbed from Napoleon. Nothing cuter than seeing a parent carrying the cygnets on their back .....


wot yoo bin up to m'laydee, hope yuv had yer fanniz twerlin, ai went shoopin wiv mai fwend, eet woz too ot fer mei, ai woz glad tu get bak and git me fannyz twerlin


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Yes I like swanlet too missy, we could call baby chickens 'chicklets


Aint chicklets sum kinder chooin gum? Kumm ter fink uv eat, kp izza brand uv nutts.

aiz bean traing ter taidi mi awse afores ennibuddy lukes rawnd eet. Didja no wellies ar er gude plaice ter haid yer booze? specks dats why dey korled eat boot leggin een prow he bishun daze

:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

urn nau ai ease sew fleepin tard ai ease fer beddie byes. Sleep wells me bestest frendies, urn luvs ya x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

sleeps well Lostie Lady, I jus mist yu caws I wast reedin the noospepper. Tho I dunt no wy thay calls it thet. Dunt be much wirth reedin. As we ages tho it be impotent tu keep up wif tha noos. Ifn ya dont no wat be hapnin, sombudy cin decide itbe caws yu has bekumd senile an then thay sticks yu in tha old foks booby hatch. LOL


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> urn nau ai ease sew fleepin tard ai ease fer beddie byes. Sleep wells me bestest frendies, urn luvs ya x


orf ya goe den m'laydee, slipp well, chat wiv yuz on da morrer, dunt goe dweemin bowt grimmerz and tayzerz, we awl luvs ya x x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> sleeps well Lostie Lady, I jus mist yu caws I wast reedin the noospepper. Tho I dunt no wy thay calls it thet. Dunt be much wirth reedin. As we ages tho it be impotent tu keep up wif tha noos. Ifn ya dont no wat be hapnin, sombudy cin decide itbe caws yu has bekumd senile an then thay sticks yu in tha old foks booby hatch. LOL


ooyer b***er aiz aimt gowin inn wun uv dem booby hatches. Ai dun reed noose peppers dey be full ov wubbish and doom and glume


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ooyer b***er aiz aimt gowin inn wun uv dem booby hatches. Ai dun reed noose peppers dey be full ov wubbish and doom and glume


Thas OK, I gots it kuverd, I mosly reeds tha comics pages. I jus luks at ta hedlines then I gos ower an luks at Garfeeld and Bukls. (that be cartooms bout a cat and a dawg.

The res o the pepper be jus tuu irritaten an depressin.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Thas OK, I gots it kuverd, I mosly reeds tha comics pages. I jus luks at ta hedlines then I gos ower an luks at Garfeeld and Bukls. (that be cartooms bout a cat and a dawg.
> 
> The res o the pepper be jus tuu irritaten an depressin.


IFF AI DO BUY A PEPPER AI LIKES DA CROSSWERD, DAT KIPS YER BRAYNE HAKTIVE ooer ai dun gorn and used caps, ai isnt showtin at yer missy


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I dus crosswords online it be the same wun wat is in the paper. An I has a jigsaw puzzal on mi complutator. I kin mayk a jigsaw puzgle out o enny picsher an put it tugether in mi puter. Thos pikshurs yu posted of Cornwall make reely nice jigsaw puzzgels.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

An ai knose wen I are bein yelled at Glannie LOLOL


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I dus crosswords online it be the same wun wat is in the paper. An I has a jigsaw puzzal on mi complutator. I kin mayk a jigsaw puzgle out o enny picsher an put it tugether in mi puter. Thos pikshurs yu posted of Cornwall make reely nice jigsaw puzzgels.


Ooo missy yu iz clevver maykin up dem jig-sore puzzelgels, ai play spider solitaire on my puotilater, glad yu lylke dem Cornworl pics, ai has bean there losster tymes it;s luvly


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Ooo missy yu iz clevver maykin up dem jig-sore puzzelgels, ai play spider solitaire on my puotilater, glad yu lylke dem Cornworl pics, ai has bean there losster tymes it;s luvly


Hay, I plays spider solitare tuu. Si grate mynds thinks alyke.

The jigsaw is a program what I downloaded to my compluter. It takes the pikshers an makes em inter puzls what I kin put bak together by draggin n droppin wif mi mouse. I always lyked jigsaws een win I were a kid. Mi sister n ai most aways had one goin on the dinen rum table. Nise ting bout havin in on the coputer is wen I finish ai kin jus shuts it down and wen I go back to it, it all be rite there waytin fer mi.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Hay, I plays spider solitare tuu. Si grate mynds thinks alyke.
> 
> The jigsaw is a program what I downloaded to my compluter. It takes the pikshers an makes em inter puzls what I kin put bak together by draggin n droppin wif mi mouse. I always lyked jigsaws een win I were a kid. Mi sister n ai most aways had one goin on the dinen rum table. Nise ting bout havin in on the coputer is wen I finish ai kin jus shuts it down and wen I go back to it, it all be rite there waytin fer mi.


Youze cleverer than me missy, ai aint never did that wiv pictshers, -- oh by the way ai sent yu a pm :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Youze cleverer than me missy, ai aint never did that wiv pictshers, -- oh by the way ai sent yu a pm :thumbup:


aiz tyred neow so orf tu beddy byes, night night chat tumorrow ,slip well missy x x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Got the PM and thank you. Nite nite to yu, rest well.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Got the PM and thank you. Nite nite to yu, rest well.


ok got your reply to my pm thankyou :thumbup: nite nite


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye jes' got up within the past 2 hours...and y'all done disappeared on me! <G> Ah well. Had ta' fight computer earlier by shutting down or rebooting earlier because it were fighting me. Could NAE go online at all, at all!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye jes' got up within the past 2 hours...and y'all done disappeared on me! <G> Ah well. Had ta' fight computer earlier by shutting down or rebooting earlier because it were fighting me. Could NAE go online at all, at all!


Eye heer kaxie, it's 8.30am here and ai have been up a couple of hours too, wot time was it when yu got up?These time differences get me confusilated. ai fed da cat Boris, watered my garden plants , which are looking a bit past it neow, but have been very pretty during the summer.. Lets all shout HELLO to our Lady Lostie


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Well, hello there y'all. gleenie ou merican cousins er behain us (so wi eez spikking frum di future for dem) an are australian cousins **** tu us frum do future ivven mor. ai had a pm frum KPerson een australia, un eet woz july 20th fer me but she woz july 21st, Very discombobulating :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Well, hello there y'all. gleenie ou merican cousins er behain us (so wi eez spikking frum di future for dem) an are australian cousins **** tu us frum do future ivven mor. ai had a pm frum KPerson een australia, un eet woz july 20th fer me but she woz july 21st, Very discombobulating :thumbup:


HELLO m'laydee, youze bin up bwite n erlee two, ai gotted awl mei jobbs dun cos eets gowin tu bee nudder hott one grrr, no likey. yess thyme diffs mayke mei awl confuzilatid, ai in thyme warp enyway, dat shieny fing addulz mei bwayne,aem sendink yu a grate beeg ugg wheeeeeeeee gotteet? x x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> HELLO m'laydee, youze bin up bwite n erlee two, ai gotted awl mei jobbs dun cos eets gowin tu bee nudder hott one grrr, no likey. yess thyme diffs mayke mei awl confuzilatid, ai in thyme warp enyway, dat shieny fing addulz mei bwayne,aem sendink yu a grate beeg ugg wheeeeeeeee gotteet? x x


GOTTITT - shees yew frow sew hard nilly norkid mi darn. Ai karnt frough streit butt ais borered er worter canon an am aimin eet streit att yew nau .... datll kewl yu darn. wheeze mised di bigg shaint hott fing een leyuds sew aize howkey.

Tokk bawt fuzzlid dough, Gort orl reddi fer de nursie cumin att 10 of de klork, urn woz cheeseed off wen ai thort shi woz leyt den luked att mi dairy, urn faund shi kummin termorrer.

AIZ gunner treet misenn tu er seaweed feyuce maskk terdei, eats er guddun - dowunt luke er dei ovver 95 affterwodds, Jes gunner tek bkoosie ferrer wokkie rawund di crescent (yes, eyes sew posh ai dowunt leeve in a steet orr lane, buut er kressunt)

beeg huggsez ... :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> GOTTITT - shees yew frow sew hard nilly norkid mi darn. Ai karnt frough streit butt ais borered er worter canon an am aimin eet streit att yew nau .... datll kewl yu darn. wheeze mised di bigg shaint hott fing een leyuds sew aize howkey.
> 
> Tokk bawt fuzzlid dough, Gort orl reddi fer de nursie cumin att 10 of de klork, urn woz cheeseed off wen ai thort shi woz leyt den luked att mi dairy, urn faund shi kummin termorrer.
> 
> ...


Phewwwyer blieter dat warter kannun kummed wiv a force,eet woshed mei up da yard, sowked mei frew tu mei drawz, sboiled mei hare, butt aiz lublie n kool nah. Oh gowing rawund da kressunt area we, yu weely iz powsh, ai larfed when yu sed yu fort nersey woz kummin tudai, and peed orf coz yu fort shei woz layte.ai do dat wen ai go tooda airdresser woman ai sumtymes goe on da ring dey n shei says,' Wot yu doing ear, yu isunt in til termorrer''


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

well gosh. Bloo gott hees wokie den ai faund ai koont oppen mi dore .... stude paneekin ferrer beet, den reelised dat keys hopen dores, nort dogg leeds .... sooooo gladd nobuddy kan see mi doon fings laik datt .....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

dyu orl remember dat fairisle vest I be nittin? Well aise naw orn me third attempt tu git parst de ribin att de bum end. The pattern is a load of rubbish ....I though it was me bean stoopid, but aive durn loadsa fairisle. Tryed tu contaky the peepul published patter , but funnily nuff dere email dunt exist no more. I spent ages doing sums, and using a calculater, and bean shote eet woz me. Den ai emailed de yarn peepul whu ai bort the patt and yarn frum. Gotta email straight back, seying other peops have hadd same prob, butt eats possible iff you ignore crazy instruktions and just do the pattern on the chart ..

I checked, and shore nuff that wirks. Yessterday ai cast on agin en deed orl di ribbin - den faund ai hadd karst orn only half de steetches...

ai iz sew deeterminned tu du this ting ern nort jes berry eat een de garden at middnite.... lol


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

L.O.L ai dun sayme fin tother wik,butt ai fergetted mei kee, mei sunfixt a kee sayfe neer mai dore an telled mei da cowd tu opuneet, butt ai forgoteed eet --sayme az yu aoi paneekt, then eet subbenly kum two me worrit woz arfter boet arf hower-- ai muss bee gerrin olde


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> dyu orl remember dat fairisle vest I be nittin? Well aise naw orn me third attempt tu git parst de ribin att de bum end. The pattern is a load of rubbish ....I though it was me bean stoopid, but aive durn loadsa fairisle. Tryed tu contaky the peepul published patter , but funnily nuff dere email dunt exist no more. I spent ages doing sums, and using a calculater, and bean shote eet woz me. Den ai emailed de yarn peepul whu ai bort the patt and yarn frum. Gotta email straight back, seying other peops have hadd same prob, butt eats possible iff you ignore crazy instruktions and just do the pattern on the chart ..
> 
> I checked, and shore nuff that wirks. Yessterday ai cast on agin en deed orl di ribbin - den faund ai hadd karst orn only half de steetches...
> 
> ai iz sew deeterminned tu du this ting ern nort jes berry eat een de garden at middnite.... lol


yess remember eet well, wot a blinkin perthormance yuez ad wiv eet, gud gerl fore percyveerin, aiem afreid eet wuv have bean berried innde garden lorng aggoe if'n eet ad bean mei, ai asunt mutch patientce -- and eim soz to lafr butt am dooin enyway bowt yu carstin on harf steetches- wottyer lyke lol


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> yess remember eet well, wot a blinkin perthormance yuez ad wiv eet, gud gerl fore percyveerin, aiem afreid eet wuv have bean berried innde garden lorng aggoe if'n eet ad bean mei, ai asunt mutch patientce -- and eim soz to lafr butt am dooin enyway bowt yu carstin on harf steetches- wottyer lyke lol


ai akkershulli hav ziltch peyshuns, butt ai havv rediskuvered my diterminashun - mai muvver korld eet stubberness. Ewe arr welkum tu larf att mi karstin orn dough, an carryin orn ivven dough ai fort it was bleeping smorl Wott er wally

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Good Morn Everybodees. I bin up fer a kupel o owers but I bin paying bill(cryin)an balancin the chekbuk (cryin)

I figgers I eether has tu aksep what is er work more an Hav decided I wud rat aksep than wurk LOL 

Jus haf to be a lil more piky bout the spendin and eet at home a lil more ofen I gess. OH well things kud be a lot wurs, I has enuf fer my needs and sum o my wants, so I be better orf than a lot o pipple. (I dunt haf to sleep unner a bridge er stand on a corner wif mi han out)


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Good Morn Everybodees. I bin up fer a kupel o owers but I bin paying bill(cryin)an balancin the chekbuk (cryin)
> 
> I figgers I eether has tu aksep what is er work more an Hav decided I wud rat aksep than wurk LOL
> 
> Jus haf to be a lil more piky bout the spendin and eet at home a lil more ofen I gess. OH well things kud be a lot wurs, I has enuf fer my needs and sum o my wants, so I be better orf than a lot o pipple. (I dunt haf to sleep unner a bridge er stand on a corner wif mi han out)


Well missy wen we canna pay ower bills wee can arlwayz stan on de streat korners wiv ower dorgs and sing to passers bye   or wee kud sell matches


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> L.O.L ai dun sayme fin tother wik,butt ai fergetted mei kee, mei sunfixt a kee sayfe neer mai dore an telled mei da cowd tu opuneet, butt ai forgoteed eet --sayme az yu aoi paneekt, then eet subbenly kum two me worrit woz arfter boet arf hower-- ai muss bee gerrin olde


All this bein lokd out feels familyar. I finly put a kee in a jar an baried it uner the edg o me bak patio. An I has lokd mesel out o mi kar su meny tyms the loksmith tol me to tape a spare unner the bumper. haha thats are al the theevs luks wen they want ta steel yer kar. But my kar be so old that I dunt theenk the theevs wants it ennymor so I mite tape a key unner it atter all.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Good Morn Everybodees. I bin up fer a kupel o owers but I bin paying bill(cryin)an balancin the chekbuk (cryin)
> 
> I figgers I eether has tu aksep what is er work more an Hav decided I wud rat aksep than wurk LOL
> 
> Jus haf to be a lil more piky bout the spendin and eet at home a lil more ofen I gess. OH well things kud be a lot wurs, I has enuf fer my needs and sum o my wants, so I be better orf than a lot o pipple. (I dunt haf to sleep unner a bridge er stand on a corner wif mi han out)


snap misellen, I jes been duin de seym fings ern wundrin ow de dikkens didd ai spens orl datt? Den ai membered tis mai spensive mumf wen ai hasta renoo orl mi ause n korntents eenshooruns, ern mai be be see laisense fee. Urn ai nivver wotches di telly - ownlee mai sun! butt i dun tole heem datt wen di telly breyuks dats dat. yu dowunt hafta pay di lisense iffn yu ownli wotch eet orn iplayer as catch uppp ...

den ai thunks mor ern reelaised dat ai had bean splashin awt tu mutch laytlee, sew datts gorra storp.

Buts ai du kownt mai blesins two .... ais nort gunner bi aut orn strits beggin eifer, urn dares sew menni pipple sew mutch worser orf dan mee .......


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai akkershulli hav ziltch peyshuns, butt ai havv rediskuvered my diterminashun - mai muvver korld eet stubberness. Ewe arr welkum tu larf att mi karstin orn dough, an carryin orn ivven dough ai fort it was bleeping smorl Wott er wally
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


It no stunbberness, I calls it "strawng mindeed"

But mi Mum kawld it bullheded.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Well missy wen we canna pay ower bills wee can arlwayz stan on de streat korners wiv ower dorgs and sing to passers bye   or wee kud sell matches


Oh my, the streit pipple ower heer isn't that ambishus. Thay jus stands on a korner an holds up a syne that says "Hongry, Plees help"

Wen I was still wurkin, I had a polees report kum thru whar the orficer was intervewin a witnes. Wen he askeed fer thare okupashun the lady sed. "We work the street" turn out they stood on a corner an held won o those sines. Made enuf munee to pay rent, and utilities and food an everthin. An at that tyme they was plent of jobs about, they jus preferred to beg.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Oh my, the streit pipple ower heer isn't that ambishus. Thay jus stands on a korner an holds up a syne that says "Hongry, Plees help"
> 
> Wen I was still wurkin, I had a polees report kum thru whar the orficer was intervewin a witnes. Wen he askeed fer thare okupashun the lady sed. "We work the street" turn out they stood on a corner an held won o those sines. Made enuf munee to pay rent, and utilities and food an everthin. An at that tyme they was plent of jobs about, they jus preferred to beg.


We have "Big Sellers" here - its a magazine. They have to have a special license on show to prove they are legit. This helps them get out of homeless hostels - they pay a percentage of the magazine, then keep the profits.

Had a busker in Leeds who was famous. He had a little drumkit thing and 3 collies. The man sang How much is that doggie in the window, and the dogs went woof woof at the right time. Sad when the doggies died one by one , and he never came back.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> snap misellen, I jes been duin de seym fings ern wundrin ow de dikkens didd ai spens orl datt? Den ai membered tis mai spensive mumf wen ai hasta renoo orl mi ause n korntents eenshooruns, ern mai be be see laisense fee. Urn ai nivver wotches di telly - ownlee mai sun! butt i dun tole heem datt wen di telly breyuks dats dat. yu dowunt hafta pay di lisense iffn yu ownli wotch eet orn iplayer as catch uppp ...
> 
> den ai thunks mor ern reelaised dat ai had bean splashin awt tu mutch laytlee, sew datts gorra storp.
> 
> Buts ai du kownt mai blesins two .... ais nort gunner bi aut orn strits beggin eifer, urn dares sew menni pipple sew mutch worser orf dan mee .......


ai cownt mei bleesins tu m'laydee, az lorng az ai gott nuff fer mei dgin and bagga cheeps frum da cheepy van ai finks ai looky, Ai seed a pore guy owtside Sainsiz tuther daye ai fellt reel soree for emm, soe ai buyed im a koffee and cheeze cob, ee neerly kried and fanked mee soe muchly


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

aise gest had noo winder klleeners come. De larst wun wos allers drunk. Dese yung men are jes startin upp and doo de fansy kleenin wivout er dirty bucket of worter sort uv ting. M ai sunn tole me bawt dem korse hi went tu skool wivvem. I nilli faintid wen wun urve dem turnedd aut ter bee de wirst trubbel mekker een skool. Den ai fort wel hise growd upp un nivver wenter preeson... dey haz dun grate jobb two. an seense mai sun nose wear dey leeve ai fink aiz seyf.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ok feyce marsk taim. weesh mi lurk en ai howp ai members wen ai pulls eet orf datt eet blokks di plughowl iffn ai stuffs eet dawn dere.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> We have "Big Sellers" here - its a magazine. They have to have a special license on show to prove they are legit. This helps them get out of homeless hostels - they pay a percentage of the magazine, then keep the profits.
> 
> Had a busker in Leeds who was famous. He had a little drumkit thing and 3 collies. The man sang How much is that doggie in the window, and the dogs went woof woof at the right time. Sad when the doggies died one by one , and he never came back.


Ah that is so sad, we have 'The Big Issue', hubby Ron used to buy one and give it back, at least they are trying to keep their heads above water :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ooh an ai needs ter pluk dat brissle wots ai knowtissed orn mai tchin ...


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ok feyce marsk taim. weesh mi lurk en ai howp ai members wen ai pulls eet orf datt eet blokks di plughowl iffn ai stuffs eet dawn dere.


oo ai tryed one of dem , they maek yure fayce awl luvli, dun yu smyle wen yu gorrit orn else it'll cwack.Finkin Bloo myte fink yu wun ov dem haliens wen ee seeas yu


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aise gest had noo winder klleeners come. De larst wun wos allers drunk. Dese yung men are jes startin upp and doo de fansy kleenin wivout er dirty bucket of worter sort uv ting. M ai sunn tole me bawt dem korse hi went tu skool wivvem. I nilli faintid wen wun urve dem turnedd aut ter bee de wirst trubbel mekker een skool. Den ai fort wel hise growd upp un nivver wenter preeson... dey haz dun grate jobb two. an seense mai sun nose wear dey leeve ai fink aiz seyf.


oo didd dey haz wun uv dem vannz weeve warter fing, mei fwend haz wun korl on her, ee duz well gud djob.betterer den doeze mukky bukkits warter innit  yaes yu bee sayfe if yore sun nose ware hee libbs


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> oo didd dey haz wun uv dem vannz weeve warter fing, mei fwend haz wun korl on her, ee duz well gud djob.betterer den doeze mukky bukkits warter innit  yaes yu bee sayfe if yore sun nose ware hee libbs


ope ee din korl wen yu add dat fayce marsk on else ee bee frit


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ooh an ai needs ter pluk dat brissle wots ai knowtissed orn mai tchin ...


dunt staart gwowin a beerd m'ladee,ai haz mai mustashio waxed wen ai go tu mai airdwesser abowt wunce a mumf


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> dunt staart gwowin a beerd m'ladee,ai haz mai mustashio waxed wen ai go tu mai airdwesser abowt wunce a mumf


 I plucks de ord wiska ai see, fortoonattly mi mustach eez jes kinder blond urn faine - datt ease lurki kos ginger mustashes orn menn in mai fambli seem two growz - ivven dough nunn uv dem has ginger hair!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I plucks de ord wiska ai see, fortoonattly mi mustach eez jes kinder blond urn faine - datt ease lurki kos ginger mustashes orn menn in mai fambli seem two growz - ivven dough nunn uv dem has ginger hair!


Ai onlee haz a foo oddwuns under mei noze, butt ai az tu git em reemooved ai got spotty dyk fer mai puddn wiv koosterd


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Ai onlee haz a foo oddwuns under mei noze, butt ai az tu git em reemooved ai got spotty dyk fer mai puddn wiv koosterd


aid luv sum spotted dick, du yu tream eet fust?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aid luv sum spotted dick, du yu tream eet fust?


nah yu dun aff tu tream da spooty dyk  eet be awl weddy tu eet dun bee darft, ai dient boyle eet in de ragg lyke mei mam yoost tu, ai porsh and boylez eet in bysin wiv teen foyle ontop


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> nah yu dun aff tu tream da spooty dyk  eet be awl weddy tu eet dun bee darft, ai dient boyle eet in de ragg lyke mei mam yoost tu, ai porsh and boylez eet in bysin wiv teen foyle ontop


datt sawnds sew yermi

aiz gort nattshrul yogitt, er genn. gude djobb ai laike ett 
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> datt sawnds sew yermi
> 
> aiz gort nattshrul yogitt, er genn. gude djobb ai laike ett
> :thumbup:


ai lyke national yoegert butt lyke eet betterer wiv ayprikot or goosegor fayver


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai lyke national yoegert butt lyke eet betterer wiv ayprikot or goosegor fayver


wen ai goze tu fransland dey mekk de bes prune yoggitt een di wurl. nau aise gunner trai sum stowed proons wiv mi yoggitt


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wen ai goze tu fransland dey mekk de bes prune yoggitt een di wurl. nau aise gunner trai sum stowed proons wiv mi yoggitt


Oh, I luv stood prunes. I dunt no wy prunes no be ver poplar here cuz they tastes so gud. I has em kwite a bit.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I jus got bak fum the grocer stoar. Gud Greef, if prices kieps goin up I be gonna haf to go ona bred an water diet. Clancy wont liek that! LOL


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I jus got bak fum the grocer stoar. Gud Greef, if prices kieps goin up I be gonna haf to go ona bred an water diet. Clancy wont liek that! LOL


sayum hier wiv prisis. I keep finkin datt karnt bee raite ... but tis. blooll bea hokey ai rikon - hees veri gude att faindin fude wot pippul drorp een steet. had tu givvim er reel tellin orf terdei knot tu nick courgettes frum mi gadden shair leddi. wel he duzz eet em, butt dere haint meni kallrise tu kip eem gowin ....

mai yungerr sun gowes bak tu uni orn satday. Dattle sev mi munni - ai fink hise gort hollow leggs hi eets sew mutch 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

wevver erlert - eets gonna reign un reign, un gett kwait kould. glennie wheel laik di kowuld beat henniways ....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Oh, I luv stood prunes. I dunt no wy prunes no be ver poplar here cuz they tastes so gud. I has em kwite a bit.


iffen you soaks di proons een tea dey teyste reel gude.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Oh, I luv stood prunes. I dunt no wy prunes no be ver poplar here cuz they tastes so gud. I has em kwite a bit.


I luv pwunes as well missy, dey keep us going


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> iffen you soaks di proons een tea dey teyste reel gude.


I niver tryde that, Nough I hafta try it, Du it mayke the tee tast gud tu?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Awe shute! Nough ai gettin hongers. I fink I go has sum popkorn.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wevver erlert - eets gonna reign un reign, un gett kwait kould. glennie wheel laik di kowuld beat henniways ....


ai sooo gladly abowt da reign kummin. ai will darnce for joyfulness,neow ai kann git orn wiv sum neetin, ipp ipp ooray


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

It sposed tu rayne heer today tu. Oh Joy, nou I kin swim out to mi kar. 
ai jus bein silli, the fludin has all drained oway so it wont kaws no swimmin. ower raynee seeson is jus about over so I shunt haf enny mor flooden fer a wyle. Wen I dont haf to wurry boutt too much water in mi yarde, I enjoy the funder storms. All tha litnin and funder is esciten.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> It sposed tu rayne heer today tu. Oh Joy, nou I kin swim out to mi kar.
> ai jus bein silli, the fludin has all drained oway so it wont kaws no swimmin. ower raynee seeson is jus about over so I shunt haf enny mor flooden fer a wyle. Wen I dont haf to wurry boutt too much water in mi yarde, I enjoy the funder storms. All tha litnin and funder is esciten.


ai lyke to watch da litnin , dun lyke beeg clapps uv thunders though, iz Clancy skared of funder, ore duz ee goe an hyde


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I has bin so sleipie laytely that I dunt tri to nit ennythin but playne squares fer the charty given. If I tri to nit anythin mor than that win so sleipy, if jus makes so menny mistaykes that I has to pull it all owt. I was finkin mebbi I had a sleepin siknes but then I membered that the docter changes sum o mi meds and that i jus been havin side effecs frum that. I shud get ower it in a nuther day er so. At leest I hopes so.zzzzz If I sits till fer mor that a kuple o minits zzzzzzzzz LOL 
Last evenin I were reedin and fell asleep n mi buk. Then I started snorin and snored so loud I waked miself up! That wer sort o imbarisin even tho I wer all alone.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai lyke to watch da litnin , dun lyke beeg clapps uv thunders though, iz Clancy skared of funder, ore duz ee goe an hyde


Clancy don't be skeered of it, he usual jus sleeps thru it. Sumtymes if it gets close and the thunder claps too loud, he jumps up an starts barkin at it. He luks sort o silly then, lukin aroun ever which way and yapin at nuthin. LOL :roll:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I has bin so sleipie laytely that I dunt tri to nit ennythin but playne squares fer the charty given. If I tri to nit anythin mor than that win so sleipy, if jus makes so menny mistaykes that I has to pull it all owt. I was finkin mebbi I had a sleepin siknes but then I membered that the docter changes sum o mi meds and that i jus been havin side effecs frum that. I shud get ower it in a nuther day er so. At leest I hopes so.zzzzz If I sits till fer mor that a kuple o minits zzzzzzzzz LOL
> Last evenin I were reedin and fell asleep n mi buk. Then I started snorin and snored so loud I waked miself up! That wer sort o imbarisin even tho I wer all alone.


ai wek meself oop wiv mei snorin, and fink to meisell why haz I waked oop soe erly, thenn ai reelize eet woz snoorin wot waked mei lol


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai wek meself oop wiv mei snorin, and fink to meisell why haz I waked oop soe erly, thenn ai reelize eet woz snoorin wot waked mei lol


Yhay happens tu me tu. Wun o those big snortin kind or snores. A had a sleep test once fer sleep apnea. The doctor said I has a mild case off apnea and it kud be fixed wit sergery. Then he descrybed what the surgen wud to ther in mi froat. Ai awmost jumped up an runned out the office. Then I decided I sorta lyked mi snoren.

I onee snore if I be on my back wen I sliep. If I be on mi side, it dont happen, so mos o the time I keep a pillow to mi back to keep me fum rollin over onto the back.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Clancy don't be skeered of it, he usual jus sleeps thru it. Sumtymes if it gets close and the thunder claps too loud, he jumps up an starts barkin at it. He luks sort o silly then, lukin aroun ever which way and yapin at nuthin. LOL :roll:


my olde dorg slep fru it aswell, and ee wasunt skeered uv fyrwerks neever, ee didunt lyke da postmun tho,but ee nivver byted hym.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> my olde dorg slep fru it aswell, and ee wasunt skeered uv fyrwerks neever, ee didunt lyke da postmun tho,but ee nivver byted hym.


Clancy niver got a chance to go fer a postman. We hav rural mail delivry whar th mailbox is on a post by the street. The postman drives up and puts the mail in the box rite fum the car. Ai don't fink that is fayre to all the dogs thow. They is bein deprived of one of dogdoms most honored traditions. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I niver tryde that, Nough I hafta try it, Du it mayke the tee tast gud tu?


know, we yous leftover tea frum de pott, den drains de tee orf afore we eets da proones. Ai fink was prolly eenvented cos erv Depression un rationing un stuff


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> know, we yous leftover tea frum de pott, den drains de tee orf afore we eets da proones. Ai fink was prolly eenvented cos erv Depression un rationing un stuff


Hmmm, when I stoos prunes I drinks the liquid tu (I lukes the taste) so I fink mebbe I try stooin sum in tee what I kin drink. If I dont lyke it, Oh well, but yu niver no, flavored tee, it mite be gud.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

pore bloo ease verr skeered uv eni bangin. Is sad. Gev heem er diazepam de vet preescribed wuns ern eet dint doo nuffink til orl de bangs owver. Den he sleed orf sofa strait orn his nose, sew ai kept um fer meeself. Hiddem in bakk uv cubberd fer mergensees. Dowunt wurri korz dey wos semm as hooman wuns.

ai laiks er beeg funderstorum miselv dough - minds me uv bean leetel gril in Merleyaland. Yer kud taim em everi day, same taim een de seesun. mekks eat eezier tu bi pripaired.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

well aiv add mi national yoggit ern proons un yu kun tel eez gowin down naislee korse mai stummiks mekking sawns laik drein unnblorkin ...

sew aiz genner reeng mai daddi un den gose ter bedd. Sleep well my loves ern groop hug x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> pore bloo ease verr skeered uv eni bangin. Is sad. Gev heem er diazepam de vet preescribed wuns ern eet dint doo nuffink til orl de bangs owver. Den he sleed orf sofa strait orn his nose, sew ai kept um fer meeself. Hiddem in bakk uv cubberd fer mergensees. Dowunt wurri korz dey wos semm as hooman wuns.
> 
> ai laiks er beeg funderstorum miselv dough - minds me uv bean leetel gril in Merleyaland. Yer kud taim em everi day, same taim een de seesun. mekks eat eezier tu bi pripaired.


Thas tru, used ter be they aways kame at the same tyme an yu kud awmost set yer watch by em. It dunt seem to be that way ennymore though. I thout it were jus mi thinkin that but I heer a lot o pipple sayin it. I wonder if it be kaws of the global warmin they keeps tawkin aboot. Now though, the storm mite kum erly in the mornin er in the aftnoon or even late at nite.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> well aiv add mi national yoggit ern proons un yu kun tel eez gowin down naislee korse mai stummiks mekking sawns laik drein unnblorkin ...
> 
> sew aiz genner reeng mai daddi un den gose ter bedd. Sleep well my loves ern groop hug x


GIVES YER DADDI OWER LUV, TELL IM EEZ GORRA LUVLI DORTER AND WEE LUV HER, SLIP WELL MY ODE LUV SEE YUZ TERMORRER BIG HUGS ooer look warrize dun awl caps


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

When I were in the store tuday, I aksedently fownd miself in the yarn section (I dont no how I got thare). Ennyway, I was lukin at the crochet thread and found sum of the Red Heart cotton thread Fashion. It be size 3. I got two balls color "warm Teal" and I think i will make a summer scarf with it in a crochet lace. 
Then I found some Bamboo crochet thread in size 10. Oh boy does it feel soft. I were wearin a coral colored top and this thread is ezzakly the same color. So I had no choyce. I had to buy two balls so I can make a narrow scarf to wear wif that top. It aways did seem to be missin sumthin and nough I nos what it is. I will crochet that scarf tuu.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Gud nite to yer Lostie, I were busy yappin and din't see yu goin to bed so yu kin read my gud nite in the mornin. OK LOLOL


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> When I were in the store tuday, I aksedently fownd miself in the yarn section (I dont no how I got thare). Ennyway, I was lukin at the crochet thread and found sum of the Red Heart cotton thread Fashion. It be size 3. I got two balls color "warm Teal" and I think i will make a summer scarf with it in a crochet lace.
> Then I found some Bamboo crochet thread in size 10. Oh boy does it feel soft. I were wearin a coral colored top and this thread is ezzakly the same color. So I had no choyce. I had to buy two balls so I can make a narrow scarf to wear wif that top. It aways did seem to be missin sumthin and nough I nos what it is. I will crochet that scarf tuu.


Good fer yu missy, yu had tu buy that luvli crochet thread ,of corse yu did Ai luv doing crochet, it groews soe mutch faster than nitin, ai gotta goe tu beddy bye neownite nite, slip tite and snoore well  x x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Nite Nite tu ya Glennie. zzzzzzz


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

> Glenlady - Eye heer kaxie, it's 8.30am here and ai have been up a couple of hours too, wot time was it when yu got up?


After midnight today.


> When I were in the store tuday, I aksedently fownd miself in the yarn section (I dont no how I got thare). Ennyway, I was lukin at the crochet thread and found sum of the Red Heart cotton thread Fashion. It be size 3. I got two balls color "warm Teal" and I think i will make a summer scarf with it in a crochet lace.
> Then I found some Bamboo crochet thread in size 10. Oh boy does it feel soft. I were wearin a coral colored top and this thread is ezzakly the same color. So I had no choyce. I had to buy two balls so I can make a narrow scarf to wear wif that top. It aways did seem to be missin sumthin and nough I nos what it is. I will crochet that scarf tuu. Misellen


Iffn ewe kin buy two more of the Bamboo4 strand knits SOOO nice!

Eye ha' two project started in multi-strand bamboo. Took me 4 pages ta' ketch up.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Iffn ewe kin buy two more of the Bamboo4 strand knits SOOO nice!
> 
> Eye ha' two project started in multi-strand bamboo. Took me 4 pages ta' ketch up.


They had more so mebbe I will go back to tha store tomorrow and get two more. it is one of the Walmart Superstores. I had seen pictures of items made with the Fashion but I didn't even know that there was a bamboo in crochet thread. I almost didn't see it because it was at the other end of the shelf from the Fashion.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

misellen said:


> They had more so mebbe I will go back to tha store tomorrow and get two more. it is one of the Walmart Superstores. I had seen pictures of items made with the Fashion but I didn't even know that there was a bamboo in crochet thread. I almost didn't see it because it was at the other end of the shelf from the Fashion.


What you do is grab all 4 strands and wind them onto another long (preferably 1/2 paper tube from tin foil 37.5/75 ft) roll. We go through 4-8 rolls a year...that's 16 tubes to put yarn on. What I do is cover the ends with .75 inch wide masking tape. Next you need the chrome triple post towel dispenser from Wal-mart. Shouldn't be over $5-7 including tax. I barely spent over $5 for mine.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> What you do is grab all 4 strands and wind them onto another long (preferably 1/2 paper tube from tin foil 37.5/75 ft) roll. We go through 4-8 rolls a year...that's 16 tubes to put yarn on. What I do is cover the ends with .75 inch wide masking tape. Next you need the chrome triple post towel dispenser from Wal-mart. Shouldn't be over $5-7 including tax. I barely spent over $5 for mine.


Then you have the 4 strands together as one and knit with it off the dispenser instead of a ball or skein?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes ma'am. All of us have tin foil paper rolls developing availability - even the short ones that do NAE need cutting in half.

The only rolls I do nae recommend are the regular paper towel tubes...too flimsy!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Goog morning you clever inventors

eats rainin hard hear urn twoz akkershullu beat neppy larse naite.

Bakk een june my son got himself a onsie from a shop goin outta bizness. aig hurd uv dem butt fort dey woz sili. but wen ai sore heese ai mediatel alculiatid heetin bills een winter ern arked iffn hi kood gits mi wun - 0nly 7 quid, urn nais cotten wadded stuff. well he kood onlee getsa mans size XL , which is laik 44 inch chest, urn korse, whail ai ease tallish, eat woz veri lorng. butt its dere, weightin for me. ai kan wear eat wiv orl mi cloves urn ivven er cowt unnderneath and bloo zipped on mi lapp mebbi. Take THAT breetish gas :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

rainin dew hard bloo wont gew ferer pee. ai no for er fakt hi hazza 24 bladder caparcity sew aiz not bovvered. jes wish ai has blader laik dat ....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Definittli nursie dey two dey.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Goog morning you clever inventors
> 
> eats rainin hard hear urn twoz akkershullu beat neppy larse naite.
> 
> Bakk een june my son got himself a onsie from a shop goin outta bizness. aig hurd uv dem butt fort dey woz sili. but wen ai sore heese ai mediatel alculiatid heetin bills een winter ern arked iffn hi kood gits mi wun - 0nly 7 quid, urn nais cotten wadded stuff. well he kood onlee getsa mans size XL , which is laik 44 inch chest, urn korse, whail ai ease tallish, eat woz veri lorng. butt its dere, weightin for me. ai kan wear eat wiv orl mi cloves urn ivven er cowt unnderneath and bloo zipped on mi lapp mebbi. Take THAT breetish gas :thumbup: :thumbup:


gud moamin tu yu awl, eets luvli tu see da wain and ai luvvin eet. Well m'laydee yuo'll luk well gud inyer onsie, verry fettchin eef ai maye saye soe,Blooboy weel luv snuggleen oop widya, ai haffta goe owt inn a minitt butt wil katchya wen aiz bak


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Dun caught one o' ye up. <G> Almost finished with the snowflake double-knit. Keep fingers crossed tha' Eye kin due 2 projects with 2-each of green and white...size 6 ----Sooo????

Eye even ha' the heavier bamboo sew tha' eye kin due the Claddagh (printout o' chart pre-printed fore today). <G> Under 10 rows o' snowflake sew, EYE'M Verra happy!


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

1. What do you say when you are comforting a grammar nazi?


There, their, theyre.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/aj8/19-jokes-only-grammar-nerds-will-understand-cfe3


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> 1. What do you say when you are comforting a grammar nazi?
> 
> There, their, theyre.


oh that is soooo funny I had to race to the loo fast

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Lostie said:


> oh that is soooo funny I had to race to the loo fast
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


My husband found those for me.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Hurri, the buzzfeed was brilliant. I was going to suggest sharing it wider, then I looked at the last bit and thought; perhaps not ....

did make me laugh though .


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Hurri, the buzzfeed was brilliant. I was going to suggest sharing it wider, then I looked at the last bit and thought; perhaps not ....
> 
> did make me laugh though .


You mean the movie? Not very good was it? Also very rude.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> rainin dew hard bloo wont gew ferer pee. ai no for er fakt hi hazza 24 bladder caparcity sew aiz not bovvered. jes wish ai has blader laik dat ....


I sure wishes I had bloos bladder. Seems lyke I has to go ever 30 minits.

Rayn dont stop Clancy. He runs out init and snoops all ower the yard jus lyke usual. He eets outside and when it be raynin, I try to feed him inside out o the rayn. Mos of the tyme he wont eat til I puts it out, so he stands out in tha rayn eetin away. I jus be glad the naybors kant see him kaws they wud prolly akoos ne o abusin him by makin him eet in ta rayn. LOL :mrgreen:

Akshuly I thimk hi lykes bein in the water. Hi aways woks in all of the puddls too. Hi will go out o his way tu wak thru a puddle er a dich or wherever he kin find water to walk around in.

Enny kind owater that is ceptin a bath. That he runs frum. :roll:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Dun caught one o' ye up. <G> Almost finished with the snowflake double-knit. Keep fingers crossed tha' Eye kin due 2 projects with 2-each of green and white...size 6 ----Sooo????
> 
> Eye even ha' the heavier bamboo sew tha' eye kin due the Claddagh (printout o' chart pre-printed fore today). <G> Under 10 rows o' snowflake sew, EYE'M Verra happy!


korngradulashuns. Wil yu post a pishure of it wen it be dun?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Goog morning you clever inventors
> 
> eats rainin hard hear urn twoz akkershullu beat neppy larse naite.
> 
> Bakk een june my son got himself a onsie from a shop goin outta bizness. aig hurd uv dem butt fort dey woz sili. but wen ai sore heese ai mediatel alculiatid heetin bills een winter ern arked iffn hi kood gits mi wun - 0nly 7 quid, urn nais cotten wadded stuff. well he kood onlee getsa mans size XL , which is laik 44 inch chest, urn korse, whail ai ease tallish, eat woz veri lorng. butt its dere, weightin for me. ai kan wear eat wiv orl mi cloves urn ivven er cowt unnderneath and bloo zipped on mi lapp mebbi. Take THAT breetish gas :thumbup: :thumbup:


I has been thinkin bout gettin misel wun of thos wonsys. I gets tard o tryin to hang onta blankets cus Clancy lykes to get unner them an then roll aroun so they is wraped aroun him lyke a mummy. Then I goes to turn ower an find mi reer end is stickin out in tha cold caws all the blankets be wound about the dawg. LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Definittli nursie dey two dey.


Gud luck wif the nursie. I hopes everting is goin good.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> 1. What do you say when you are comforting a grammar nazi?
> 
> There, their, theyre.


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> You mean the movie? Not very good was it? Also very rude.


Everything was funny until the video at the end. That was a bit of a turn off wasn't it? In fact, I turned if off before it was finished.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Gud luck wif the nursie. I hopes everting is goin good.


Yes gud luk wiv nersie m'laydee ai ope everting gowin wel x x x


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye think Eye'm lucky with Dial-up service. Knot missing much! :XD:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hoew did visitatshun goe wiv nersie m'laydee?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Luv it :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

dee nurssie finks ai shood restt mor koz ai luke nakkered. ai sedd prollen worze nort gerrin nuff slepe, sews shease sortin awt summ stuf fer mi tu zzzzz betterer. haf two hadmitt ai dew like laik aiz bin borxin orrr turnin eentu er panda ... 

butt seetin orn mi btm urn neetin kawnts erze restin ....

ease kwait kowuld two dei. ai fink aisle git me thermal jim jams orn tunite ...

bloo haddtu give inn ern go awt fer di nessesseries. hi luves bean rubbed drai afterrwards dough.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> dee nurssie finks ai shood restt mor koz ai luke nakkered. ai sedd prollen worze nort gerrin nuff slepe, sews shease sortin awt summ stuf fer mi tu zzzzz betterer. haf two hadmitt ai dew like laik aiz bin borxin orrr turnin eentu er panda ...
> 
> butt seetin orn mi btm urn neetin kawnts erze restin ....
> 
> ...


Thats gud to ear nersies gerrin zzzzzstuf, and wen youze gotted dem fermal jimjamz orn yuoll slip lyke da provearable logg.Ai eez a beet coldish, bert yu nose warram lyke, ai lyke da kold.Myte putted mei nyte shert onn tunyte tho


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Thats gud to ear nersies gerrin zzzzzstuf, and wen youze gotted dem fermal jimjamz orn yuoll slip lyke da provearable logg.Ai eez a beet coldish, bert yu nose warram lyke, ai lyke da kold.Myte putted mei nyte shert onn tunyte tho


duz dat meen yu yushully sleeps nuddy? Dat's very derring. Wot eef di grimer or krylic plice raydid?

My dadi laiks naitshuts. About er zillion yeers ergo me and my bruv bort heem wun fer sili Chrismuss pezent. De djoke worse orn uz wen hi sedd he lurves eet un az worn dem evver sins 
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> duz dat meen yu yushully sleeps nuddy? Dat's very derring. Wot eef di grimer or krylic plice raydid?
> 
> My dadi laiks naitshuts. About er zillion yeers ergo me and my bruv bort heem wun fer sili Chrismuss pezent. De djoke worse orn uz wen hi sedd he lurves eet un az worn dem evver sins
> :thumbup:


Onwly nuddie wen eet bee soe ott,ai kip me drawz on tho  dem gimmerz wud bee frit eef dey sea mei wivowt me drawerz- een da wynter ai az mei jimjamz on. ai laffed at yure Daddi and eez nietsherts,ai bettin ee luks lyke wee willy winkie


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Onwly nuddie wen eet bee soe ott,ai kip me drawz on tho  dem gimmerz wud bee frit eef dey sea mei wivowt me drawerz- een da wynter ai az mei jimjamz on. ai laffed at yure Daddi and eez nietsherts,ai bettin ee luks lyke wee willy winkie


o and aiz in trubbul agin wiv a poste i sended bowt craigs list, ai isn't sendin eny moore fings cuz sum peeps iz mardy bummz


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Onwly nuddie wen eet bee soe ott,ai kip me drawz on tho  dem gimmerz wud bee frit eef dey sea mei wivowt me drawerz- een da wynter ai az mei jimjamz on. ai laffed at yure Daddi and eez nietsherts,ai bettin ee luks lyke wee willy winkie


lol, ai medd heem er very naise lapghan - dough ai sey eet missen -orl een manly kullers laik grey n mussterd ern kackie - ern ee lurves eat ovver heeze nnez when ease gort heese naitshut orn. ai deed hoffer to mekk heem er nite carp, butt sumhaw datt woz powlitely deeklines

:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> lol, ai medd heem er very naise lapghan - dough ai sey eet missen -orl een manly kullers laik grey n mussterd ern kackie - ern ee lurves eat ovver heeze nnez when ease gort heese naitshut orn. ai deed hoffer to mekk heem er nite carp, butt sumhaw datt woz powlitely deeklines
> 
> :thumbup:


dat lapghan wud bee verry naice kolours for an olde soldger :thumbup: ai iz gladd ee deekliyned da offer uv da nyte kap, uvverwyse ee wud serpently luk lyke willy winkle


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> lol, ai medd heem er very naise lapghan - dough ai sey eet missen -orl een manly kullers laik grey n mussterd ern kackie - ern ee lurves eat ovver heeze nnez when ease gort heese naitshut orn. ai deed hoffer to mekk heem er nite carp, butt sumhaw datt woz powlitely deeklines
> 
> :thumbup:


Oo he shuda tooken yu up on the nite kap. I luvs to sliep in nite kap, Mi hed gets kold an them me nowz gets ta runnin but wif a nite kap I fiels so gud an mi hed stais worm.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie, you will prolly feel beter after yu gets better sliep. One of the new meds mi doctor started mi on las week heps me to sliep beter an I kin tell a difrince awredy. 
wen yu dont sliep gud,yu jus kant get no energy atall.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> o and aiz in trubbul agin wiv a poste i sended bowt craigs list, ai isn't sendin eny moore fings cuz sum peeps iz mardy bummz


Whar did yu send the post? To Craigs list? Whu ar yu im trubl wif? Du wi nied to mustar the granny armi and go strayten them pipple out?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Duz enny of yu nit wit those lil 9 inch needles? I sent fer sum out o kuriosty. Oo they luk so tiny, more lyke toys then ennythin. 
Today I cast on fer a sock and I managed to git one round dun. Then mi hand were gettin tyred fum holden on an worken wit jus mi fingertips. I put it away an figger I will let mi hands rest befor they starts hertin. I thinks I will be able to us em, but I dont see them gettin to be a favorite.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I hav finished four squares fer the Africa Babes but I am awreddy bored with them. Las nite I started a cap. When that is don, I will send them orf and then I will consider mi obligashun to that groop over.

I will do som nittin fer one o the groups that are closer to mi after this. Wi gots children what needs warm things too, so I think thats whu I will nit fer.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glennie, I jus saw the Craigs List post. I thought it were funny and hopes it is tru.

There are those pipple whu jus hav to be critical of sumthin. 

Thas why wi has freds like this un.

By tha wai, I liked yur answer bout bein glad the one poster felt better.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Oo he shuda tooken yu up on the nite kap. I luvs to sliep in nite kap, Mi hed gets kold an them me nowz gets ta runnin but wif a nite kap I fiels so gud an mi hed stais worm.


haz yu nitted a nyte kapp fer yerseelf missy, ore yu kud ware da teakozee


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> haz yu nitted a nyte kapp fer yerseelf missy, ore yu kud ware da teakozee


I has worn a regular knitted cap what I had. I reely heps me in the winter and has stopped mi fum havin so many colds.

I hadn't reely thout bout knittin one, but it be a gud idee. I fink I will du that. Won o them long stocking caps wud be gud. Ialso thinks Iwill knit wun of the cowls what has a hood attached. They looks reely warm and cozy.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Woops. Wi havin a lecttric storm and the lites is goin on and orf so I has to gits orf the copulatator. See yu in a lil while.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Glennie, I jus saw the Craigs List post. I thought it were funny and hopes it is tru.
> 
> There are those pipple whu jus hav to be critical of sumthin.
> 
> ...


It never occured to me that it wud upset anybody, I take my hat off to that soldier, ai think the robber boy got off light, dat soldier had been fightin fer the lykes of him. Sum folk on KP juss lyke to nit0pik, and yass missy ai couldn't resist tellin her ai hoped she felt better   :XD: :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I hav finished four squares fer the Africa Babes but I am awreddy bored with them. Las nite I started a cap. When that is don, I will send them orf and then I will consider mi obligashun to that groop over.
> 
> I will do som nittin fer one o the groups that are closer to mi after this. Wi gots children what needs warm things too, so I think thats whu I will nit fer.


that be a gud hydear to maek fings for fore dem needy chillern, ai send fings to da Salvation army to give tu needy people, just blankits and hatts


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie, did your zzzzzzzzzzz pills get delivered? juss had a fort, haz yu tried a glarse of warm milk at bedtime, ore hott choklit, eet mite help


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> It never occured to me that it wud upset anybody, I take my hat off to that soldier, ai think the robber boy got off light, dat soldier had been fightin fer the lykes of him. Sum folk on KP juss lyke to nit0pik, and yass missy ai couldn't resist tellin her ai hoped she felt better   :XD: :thumbup: ;-)


As far as the lady takin eception to the mention of Obama. It wernt disrepectful er nuthin. But the bet way to git the tenshun of the FBI er the Secret Service is to mentshun the preseedint and rite nough that hoppins ter be Obama.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Lostie, did your zzzzzzzzzzz pills get delivered? juss had a fort, haz yu tried a glarse of warm milk at bedtime, ore hott choklit, eet mite help


gott mi zzz peels tankies. Kos ev rein, bloo dunt wonner gew aut but ai kood smel in de hair dat hi nidded tu ... fynully hees jes hadter (wen inner mr ex lorsteez daddin ter du eat, sew datll be er fokks rilly. 
aiz bean hurngri ern jest hadd sum oatcakes n tcheez. grabed er beat more whail hi woz aut. den ai reelaised hi wos spensin lorng taim een kitchen. hi woz jumpin upp trine ter faind der chise. minnit ai arskid heem wot hi woz doon, hi kem crollin inter room orn heez beli ..... :thumbup: :thumbup: 
didnt need telin orf, he hazz er konshuns - and know tcheese eifer.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Duz enny of yu nit wit those lil 9 inch needles? I sent fer sum out o kuriosty. Oo they luk so tiny, more lyke toys then ennythin.
> Today I cast on fer a sock and I managed to git one round dun. Then mi hand were gettin tyred fum holden on an worken wit jus mi fingertips. I put it away an figger I will let mi hands rest befor they starts hertin. I thinks I will be able to us em, but I dont see them gettin to be a favorite.


aiz jes meshurd di dpns ai youse fer sokks ern dey be siks hinches. Sorri yors ease nott kumfy, kos main fiel jes rait. I dedd gett sum mutch shorter wuns tu, witch ai kan youse ifffn ai hafta, butt dowunt laik ter... dey seam ter bi de sais yer niid ter nit sokks fer dormice or summat - ern mait errs well youse cokktayl stiks fer dat 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Talkin bout cheese. Whin I ate at Sonic tother day I got sum mozarella sticks an brung home. I were gonna heet em up fer lunsh teday so I put em on the table in ther bag (silli me). I were sitin out on the patio drankin mi tee an not noticis that Clancy had kumed inside. 

When I kame in, there lay the empty mossarella bag. My thief dawg had climbed up on a chair tu reech the table and stolen mi cheese sticks. I ended up eeten left over baked beens fer mi lunsh grrr.

An his konshuns dint bother him nun. He sat thare lukin proud o hissef! grrr grrr


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

is nait taim fer mi nauw sew sliip wel and zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aiz jes meshurd di dpns ai youse fer sokks ern dey be siks hinches. Sorri yors ease nott kumfy, kos main fiel jes rait. I dedd gett sum mutch shorter wuns tu, witch ai kan youse ifffn ai hafta, butt dowunt laik ter... dey seam ter bi de sais yer niid ter nit sokks fer dormice or summat - ern mait errs well youse cokktayl stiks fer dat
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Are yu talkin bout circular needles er dubl points? These is 9 in circulars and the needle part is 2 inches. Sort like gluin a string onto a pair of toothpicks.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> gott mi zzz peels tankies. Kos ev rein, bloo dunt wonner gew aut but ai kood smel in de hair dat hi nidded tu ... fynully hees jes hadter (wen inner mr ex lorsteez daddin ter du eat, sew datll be er fokks rilly.
> aiz bean hurngri ern jest hadd sum oatcakes n tcheez. grabed er beat more whail hi woz aut. den ai reelaised hi wos spensin lorng taim een kitchen. hi woz jumpin upp trine ter faind der chise. minnit ai arskid heem wot hi woz doon, hi kem crollin inter room orn heez beli ..... :thumbup: :thumbup:
> didnt need telin orf, he hazz er konshuns - and know tcheese eifer.


Rite nah den yung laydee, members wot nersie sed, yu ned moore rest, soe fermul jimmyz orn, zzz pil, lytes owt and orf tu beddybye else 9'oclok hosses'll kum. well 10 klok hosses neow, sei yuz on da morrer, hopes ya slip well, aiem orf neow nite nite x xaiz beein bussee innit xx


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Nite nites Glennie sliep well.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Talkin bout cheese. Whin I ate at Sonic tother day I got sum mozarella sticks an brung home. I were gonna heet em up fer lunsh teday so I put em on the table in ther bag (silli me). I were sitin out on the patio drankin mi tee an not noticis that Clancy had kumed inside.
> 
> When I kame in, there lay the empty mossarella bag. My thief dawg had climbed up on a chair tu reech the table and stolen mi cheese sticks. I ended up eeten left over baked beens fer mi lunsh grrr.
> 
> An his konshuns dint bother him nun. He sat thare lukin proud o hissef! grrr grrr


Norty dawg, but eet didd maek mei larf,ai kud juss magine him lukkin so pleezed wit himsell


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Nite nites Glennie sliep well.


yu too missy, sleip well x x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> is nait taim fer mi nauw sew sliip wel and zzzzzzzzzz


nanite m'laydee hope yu sliep well


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

misellen said:


> Talkin bout cheese. Whin I ate at Sonic tother day I got sum mozarella sticks an brung home. I were gonna heet em up fer lunsh teday so I put em on the table in ther bag (silli me). I were sitin out on the patio drankin mi tee an not noticis that Clancy had kumed inside.
> 
> When I kame in, there lay the empty mossarella bag. My thief dawg had climbed up on a chair tu reech the table and stolen mi cheese sticks. I ended up eeten left over baked beens fer mi lunsh grrr.
> 
> An his konshuns dint bother him nun. He sat thare lukin proud o hissef! grrr grrr


Not a verra nice room-mate! 5 fast laps around the block wi' a radio controlled car.

<G> Ewe expected me to punish you too? You needed the half-sack worth (actually 3/4...because YOU share).


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Now what we need are the 2-3 inch tips with the varying lengths of cable for the different projects. Sometimes 5.25 inches, per needle, can be defeating!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Not a verra nice room-mate! 5 fast laps around the block wi' a radio controlled car.
> 
> <G> Ewe expected me to punish you too? You needed the half-sack worth (actually 3/4...because YOU share).


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Now what we need are the 2-3 inch tips with the varying lengths of cable for the different projects. Sometimes 5.25 inches, per needle, can be defeating!


I just started a sock on 9: circulars. Boy did my hand get tired. I stopped before it started to hurt. They will take some getting used to and the muscles in my fingers will have to be trained to work with those tiny needles.

I'm used to holding the needle with my whole hand not just the finger tips. HaHa :shock:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Are yu talkin bout circular needles er dubl points? These is 9 in circulars and the needle part is 2 inches. Sort like gluin a string onto a pair of toothpicks.


lol,sorry was tookin awt dubbel poyunts. I have tried the 9inch curclar yew meen. Good grief. nott fer mi.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

don't ask me about mu shetland vest ...... then I won't nedd ter tel yer dat it ownli nierli feenished re ribbing yesiday. On the colour rib O had purled the main kuler insead of stockinette it, but ao woz hapi wiv de desihn element.

Lasrt nite ai fort sumfing woz funi ... un faind ai had twistet de stitches when djoing in de rawnd. still, I only did 12 rows bwfore notising.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> don't ask me about mu shetland vest ...... then I won't nedd ter tel yer dat it ownli nierli feenished re ribbing yesiday. On the colour rib O had purled the main kuler insead of stockinette it, but ao woz hapi wiv de desihn element.
> 
> Lasrt nite ai fort sumfing woz funi ... un faind ai had twistet de stitches when djoing in de rawnd. still, I only did 12 rows bwfore notising.


Gud mornin awl, ai oping yu awl hadd da gud nites sleips. Neow m'laydee ai woz goin tu arsk bowt da vesr butt fort ai betterere not inkase eet had bean berried innda gardin lol' Eeet sownds az if eet bee kumin aling--- nicelee??


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lostie said:


> don't ask me about mu shetland vest ...... then I won't nedd ter tel yer dat it ownli nierli feenished re ribbing yesiday. On the colour rib O had purled the main kuler insead of stockinette it, but ao woz hapi wiv de desihn element.
> 
> Lasrt nite ai fort sumfing woz funi ... un faind ai had twistet de stitches when djoing in de rawnd. still, I only did 12 rows bwfore notising.


Do every other section of that color THAT way and we will Nae tell!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

well I'm going to start again. This time I shall cast on the right number of stitches. Then ai will use my BRAINS (caps cos dey are smol). wuns aize shoor iss in de rawund, aisle tryter git de ribbin in di pattern suggestions, but am not to fussed as eet wuks eiver wei.

ai ease sew cheesed orf dad ai dint join di rawnd wivvout tweestin eat. wun mistekk ai nivver medd afore ... wundirr whut mistekk ail mannidge dis taim?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Gud mornin awl, ai oping yu awl hadd da gud nites sleips. Neow m'laydee ai woz goin tu arsk bowt da vesr butt fort ai betterere not inkase eet had bean berried innda gardin lol' Eeet sownds az if eet bee kumin aling--- nicelee??


eet wude ownli get dugged inner gridiron iffn twos krillik .....un den jes ter winde de krilik pleece upp ......

if dis nex taim feyulls, ail have it framed, and call it "Product of a disordered mind". Den aisle eiver hang eet in de lavvie, or send eat in fer de Turner Prize ......

:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> eet wude ownli get dugged inner gridiron iffn twos krillik .....un den jes ter winde de krilik pleece upp ......
> 
> if dis nex taim feyulls, ail have it framed, and call it "Product of a disordered mind". Den aisle eiver hang eet in de lavvie, or send eat in fer de Turner Prize ......
> 
> :thumbup:


ok gud luk diss thyme, if'n eet dun werk ouwt, yu kud freame eet and sell eet az adyveddhuccksnell and maeks tuns uv dosh fore wull ok yah
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ok gud luk diss thyme, if'n eet dun werk ouwt, yu kud freame eet and sell eet az adyveddhuccksnell and maeks tuns uv dosh fore wull ok yah
> :thumbup:
> 
> :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> lol,sorry was tookin awt dubbel poyunts. I have tried the 9inch curclar yew meen. Good grief. nott fer mi.


This be the second time I tryd em. First tym I cast on and never een managed to do wun stitch an giv up.

But it jus agervates mi to befeeted by sumin lyk that so I decided to tri agin. This tym in manged to git started enyway. I got the furst round nitted but I has to hold em in jus my fingertips an it made mi han so tyred. I will keep at it jus a littl each day til mi hands gets usd to them, then I will decide wether to do more. At leest I no that I kan do it but I dont theen they wil ever bekum my favrits. I jus lykes usin magic loop er two circl needles.

Next i gonna try dubl points agin. When I tried em befor I kudnt control all thos needles goin ever which way and the stitches fell orf the needles. I think my stiff hands kawses me problems there but I gonna tri em agin.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> don't ask me about mu shetland vest ...... then I won't nedd ter tel yer dat it ownli nierli feenished re ribbing yesiday. On the colour rib O had purled the main kuler insead of stockinette it, but ao woz hapi wiv de desihn element.
> 
> Lasrt nite ai fort sumfing woz funi ... un faind ai had twistet de stitches when djoing in de rawnd. still, I only did 12 rows bwfore notising.


I knit slow so If I got 12 rows knitted an found I had twisted the djoin, I wuld be kryin buckets. LOL

Its kinda funny bout djoynin the rounds. Sumtymes they jus go together neet as kin be, an other tymes it be more lyke trying to join up a korkscrew. Sumtymes I jus go ahed an knit the first row and then djoin after that, spshully if i had to kast on a lot of stitches an they be strung out reel far.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I dunt feel to gud the morn. I thawt eeten brekfust wuld mek me feel better an insted it be makin me sick to mi stomak. I gonna go lie down fe a wile. See evbody later.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I dunt feel to gud the morn. I thawt eeten brekfust wuld mek me feel better an insted it be makin me sick to mi stomak. I gonna go lie down fe a wile. See evbody later.


OO missy, ai hope youze fillin better arfter a lie down, wee dun want yu fillin sicky sea yu later x x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I knit slow so If I got 12 rows knitted an found I had twisted the djoin, I wuld be kryin buckets. LOL
> 
> Its kinda funny bout djoynin the rounds. Sumtymes they jus go together neet as kin be, an other tymes it be more lyke trying to join up a korkscrew. Sumtymes I jus go ahed an knit the first row and then djoin after that, spshully if i had to kast on a lot of stitches an they be strung out reel far.


whell ai didd kainder feel laik bangin mi edd orn worl, utt sumhaw wont geeve urp did taim. prol weave dis pattin is eets in fin yan. ern nedds er 24 hinck cirilar. wiv 216 steetches ai karnt ley eet owt ern join easierr witch ease worrer du weave lunger circls.

:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> This be the second time I tryd em. First tym I cast on and never een managed to do wun stitch an giv up.
> 
> But it jus agervates mi to befeeted by sumin lyk that so I decided to tri agin. This tym in manged to git started enyway. I got the furst round nitted but I has to hold em in jus my fingertips an it made mi han so tyred. I will keep at it jus a littl each day til mi hands gets usd to them, then I will decide wether to do more. At leest I no that I kan do it but I dont theen they wil ever bekum my favrits. I jus lykes usin magic loop er two circl needles.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

oh summat went rong dere - ai menna say gude fer yu nort tu bea beefeeted iffn u kun wuk datt awt x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

an ai hope yer tummy ease betterer afters yer lie down misellen x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> oh summat went rong dere - ai menna say gude fer yu nort tu bea beefeeted iffn u kun wuk datt awt x


Hummphh youz awl torkin bowt fancce neetin ai kan ownlee du seemples feengs, ai fink da dgin confuddels mwi bwayne suntymes, ai kan du naice crishite though , ai lyle doin dat coz eet groews kwikkern neetin


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Hummphh youz awl torkin bowt fancce neetin ai kan ownlee du seemples feengs, ai fink da dgin confuddels mwi bwayne suntymes, ai kan du naice crishite though , ai lyle doin dat coz eet groews kwikkern neetin


Crochet duz go kwiker than nittin. I teenk wun reeson I niver tryd ver hard to do the nitted lace is because crochet lace is so pretty an I kan awreddy do that. Thas why I gonna make misel summer scarfs out o crochet thred.

My Mum tawt me to crochet usin #10 cotton thred and a steel hook. So when I think of lace I jus automatikly think of cotton thred an steel hooks. LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I du hav a problem bout mi nittin. I am makin a hat to send to Africa but the thred is wurkin up so pretty that I don wat to gib it away. Its a yellow yarn called 'sunshine' and it is wurkin up to be even prettier that it looks on the skane. It just a simple 2x2 rib beeny type hat but its so pretty I wants to kip it mer mesel. i feels so selfish.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I think it be my eys causin me to be sick taday. I wus feelin better but since I been on the computelator I start feelin icky agin. I think it prolly lukin at the screen. I gess I better git orf an let the ies res sum mor. I be glad wen I git tha catract tooken orf.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I du hav a problem bout mi nittin. I am makin a hat to send to Africa but the thred is wurkin up so pretty that I don wat to gib it away. Its a yellow yarn called 'sunshine' and it is wurkin up to be even prettier that it looks on the skane. It just a simple 2x2 rib beeny type hat but its so pretty I wants to kip it mer mesel. i feels so selfish.


datts nort sellfish ai dowunt fink korse yu does lotts fer charty, and a wee treat fer yerself is nidden summtaim


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I think it be my eys causin me to be sick taday. I wus feelin better but since I been on the computelator I start feelin icky agin. I think it prolly lukin at the screen. I gess I better git orf an let the ies res sum mor. I be glad wen I git tha catract tooken orf.


you rest quiet and I hopes you get yer catarct sorted soon - datts sumfing done wonders for my frends. And I luvvs ya muchli.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Beeg feshion taim - ai ease roobish att crotchetinh an weesh ai kood kos ease pritti an duz gew fasst. 

haff wei erp mi vest ribbin ergen - crekt steetches, know twist ern kullers een rait plaice ....but has sent fer leetle bitt more yarn frum Shetland korse ai dun froggid sew orfen dat di yarn ease getin bit fredbare. Owe wel .....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> datts nort sellfish ai dowunt fink korse yu does lotts fer charty, and a wee treat fer yerself is nidden summtaim


OK Fank Yus, I gonna keep it. He He


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Beeg feshion taim - ai ease roobish att crotchetinh an weesh ai kood kos ease pritti an duz gew fasst.
> 
> haff wei erp mi vest ribbin ergen - crekt steetches, know twist ern kullers een rait plaice ....but has sent fer leetle bitt more yarn frum Shetland korse ai dun froggid sew orfen dat di yarn ease getin bit fredbare. Owe wel .....


Prolly a gud ideer to get more. Du yu fing it will match OK or will the new yarn be seperated enuff to make no differnce?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I du hav a problem bout mi nittin. I am makin a hat to send to Africa but the thred is wurkin up so pretty that I don wat to gib it away. Its a yellow yarn called 'sunshine' and it is wurkin up to be even prettier that it looks on the skane. It just a simple 2x2 rib beeny type hat but its so pretty I wants to kip it mer mesel. i feels so selfish.


ai hope youze feelin better missy


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I du hav a problem bout mi nittin. I am makin a hat to send to Africa but the thred is wurkin up so pretty that I don wat to gib it away. Its a yellow yarn called 'sunshine' and it is wurkin up to be even prettier that it looks on the skane. It just a simple 2x2 rib beeny type hat but its so pretty I wants to kip it mer mesel. i feels so selfish.


don't fill selfish missy, yu kip eet if'n yu lyke eet


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Prolly a gud ideer to get more. Du yu fing it will match OK or will the new yarn be seperated enuff to make no differnce?


fing itll mash gude nuff -11 kullers een hole ting, sew nort tu nowtissible iffenit dowunt, iff ai noo wear di peusson wu purbleeshed di pattren leeved dough ai mait nort bi ebbel ter be plite. Fair nuff aiz medd meestekks di sekund orr fird taim raund, butt dat patten ease er deesgreis.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> fing itll mash gude nuff -11 kullers een hole ting, sew nort tu nowtissible iffenit dowunt, iff ai noo wear di peusson wu purbleeshed di pattren leeved dough ai mait nort bi ebbel ter be plite. Fair nuff aiz medd meestekks di sekund orr fird taim raund, butt dat patten ease er deesgreis.


And a bad pattern will cause yu tu make mistaks. Yu gets disttracted and kant cornsentrayt. It prolly a gud ting yu dunt no whare the person lives er we wud ha to send ower army there tu kleen up.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

gorra gew beddikins naw. dem snoozikins tabbs are rilli gude .... lurves yer wun n orl xxxxx


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> fing itll mash gude nuff -11 kullers een hole ting, sew nort tu nowtissible iffenit dowunt, iff ai noo wear di peusson wu purbleeshed di pattren leeved dough ai mait nort bi ebbel ter be plite. Fair nuff aiz medd meestekks di sekund orr fird taim raund, butt dat patten ease er deesgreis.


Finkin yu shud rite tu dem pubblisherz and tell em wot yu fink, dat ain't gud nuff, eet be disgustipatin


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nanite n'laydee, glad the zzzz pills are werkin , chat t;morrer x x


Lostie said:


> gorra gew beddikins naw. dem snoozikins tabbs are rilli gude .... lurves yer wun n orl xxxxx


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Nity nite mi lady, wi luvs yu too.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I think it be my eys causin me to be sick taday. I wus feelin better but since I been on the computelator I start feelin icky agin. I think it prolly lukin at the screen. I gess I better git orf an let the ies res sum mor. I be glad wen I git tha catract tooken orf.


AI az a cataract on wun uv mei eyes missy but dey say ai canna have eet treated cos ai have macula degeneration anorl, and dey say leeve well alone, ai am lucky tho cos ai can still see ok,although ai do haz trubbel readin smorl print. Fink ai go to bed neow cos ao iz tyred. Rest well missy and will chat tumorro, nite nite, luvsya x x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> AI az a cataract on wun uv mei eyes missy but dey say ai canna have eet treated cos ai have macula degeneration anorl, and dey say leeve well alone, ai am lucky tho cos ai can still see ok,although ai do haz trubbel readin smorl print. Fink ai go to bed neow cos ao iz tyred. Rest well missy and will chat tumorro, nite nite, luvsya x x


well dats one fer se kapitals plice. I OLLERS SEND HEMALES TO GLENNIE IN KAPTALLS KOZ EETS EEXIER TO READ FOR HER (and i am NOT going to say whoops, caps kos ai aint shoutin, aise helpin)

:-D


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

oops, grammer ITS EASIER FOR HER TO READ :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> oops, grammer ITS EASIER FOR HER TO READ :thumbup:


neow dat bee verri fortful uv yu m'laydee, butt ai kan weed wot youz awl say ear, eets smorl preent on jar labuls and fings ai dun wantchu gerrin in trubbul WRITIN BEEG


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> neow dat bee verri fortful uv yu m'laydee, butt ai kan weed wot youz awl say ear, eets smorl preent on jar labuls and fings ai dun wantchu gerrin in trubbul WRITIN BEEG


ease innerestin. ai dowunt seem ter need reedin glarsis yet, butt ai haz er magnifikationing glarse laik shurlokk omes yoused een mi keetchin fer riddin lebbles ...
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ett ease jes laik di manificent glars wot mai bruvver yousd ter showe mi ow yer kun youse wun ter lait err far. Hi showd mi bai usin de bakk uv mi hand ern fossin mi hand dawn erntile de smowuk startid ter rice. ai steel haz de luvvli wait markk ter reemind mi :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ett ease jes laik di manificent glars wot mai bruvver yousd ter showe mi ow yer kun youse wun ter lait err far. Hi showd mi bai usin de bakk uv mi hand ern fossin mi hand dawn erntile de smowuk startid ter rice. ai steel haz de luvvli wait markk ter reemind mi :thumbup:


Neow dat reely maede mei larf bowtcha bruva dooin dat tu yure hand weev da magification glars sorree,-- ee worze a verry nortys bouy butt ee luvvd yu weely.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Neow dat reely maede mei larf bowtcha bruva dooin dat tu yure hand weev da magification glars sorree,-- ee worze a verry nortys bouy butt ee luvvd yu weely.


Ai juss chekked mei nectarine points frum Siaynzbriz,dey mowntid up tu £79, soe ai goin tu bied a noo lorne moewer, if'n missy wants tu nose wot ai iz torkin bowt, eets a loyalty card and we clekt poynts on each £ we spend, Haktually eet bee korled a'Nectar Card''.Mei dorter in law taeks me every Sundai mornin tu duz ower shoppin , she be the naice one !!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ett ease jes laik di manificent glars wot mai bruvver yousd ter showe mi ow yer kun youse wun ter lait err far. Hi showd mi bai usin de bakk uv mi hand ern fossin mi hand dawn erntile de smowuk startid ter rice. ai steel haz de luvvli wait markk ter reemind mi :thumbup:


Nough tellus tha truf Lostie. Wat did yu du bak at yure bruffer wen yu gotted the chans?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Nough tellus tha truf Lostie. Wat did yu du bak at yure bruffer wen yu gotted the chans?


GUD POINT MISSY, AI BET lOSTIE WOZ A LEETLE MADAM oops ain't shoutin


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Ai juss chekked mei nectarine points frum Siaynzbriz,dey mowntid up tu £79, soe ai goin tu bied a noo lorne moewer, if'n missy wants tu nose wot ai iz torkin bowt, eets a loyalty card and we clekt poynts on each £ we spend, Haktually eet bee korled a'Nectar Card''.Mei dorter in law taeks me every Sundai mornin tu duz ower shoppin , she be the naice one !!


Sum stors heer du that but non o the wuns neer mi. I shops at wun stor what has a credit card an whenever yu use the credit card to pay fer stuff, yu gets a 5% discount on the perchis. I shops thayr an then go howm an send the monee to pay fer whateer I bied so I gits the diskownt but dont end up payin that interest.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I supposd to du a mystry shop/inspecshun at a gas stashun tuday but Don't no if I able to du it. Yestiday I got wurser sted o better an ended up wif a hedake that kep wakin me up all nite. I feels beterer this morn but still all shakee lyke. I mite has to cancel the job and I hates tu du that caws it be fer a gud company that I lykes wurkin fer. 

Oh da joys of gettin older and dekrepiter. (notis I said oldER an not olde, I dunt admits ta bein old, jus older than I wuz.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I supposd to du a mystry shop/inspecshun at a gas stashun tuday but Don't no if I able to du it. Yestiday I got wurser sted o better an ended up wif a hedake that kep wakin me up all nite. I feels beterer this morn but still all shakee lyke. I mite has to cancel the job and I hates tu du that caws it be fer a gud company that I lykes wurkin fer.
> 
> Oh da joys of gettin older and dekrepiter. (notis I said oldER an not olde, I dunt admits ta bein old, jus older than I wuz.


Oh don't be too hasty in giving up your little job missy, give it time and you might feel a bit better, ai reely soree youze gettin them hedakes, ai glad yu fillin bit betterer this mornin


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ett ease jes laik di manificent glars wot mai bruvver yousd ter showe mi ow yer kun youse wun ter lait err far. Hi showd mi bai usin de bakk uv mi hand ern fossin mi hand dawn erntile de smowuk startid ter rice. ai steel haz de luvvli wait markk ter reemind mi :thumbup:


Owz that vest kummin alorng m'ladee, ore az yu gived up on eet and havin a rest, by zzzz in da chaeir


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Nough tellus tha truf Lostie. Wat did yu du bak at yure bruffer wen yu gotted the chans?


Nuffink. Orl mi bruvvers wer much beeger n holder dan mi. But ai didd tel my kids, n they tole his kids, ern nun ove em weel evver lett heem fergett eat ...
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Owz that vest kummin alorng m'ladee, ore az yu gived up on eet and havin a rest, by zzzz in da chaeir


aise gotter row 16 orn de ribbing (ownle de dafty wot rote de paatren korls eat row 17) . aize durn dis bai tchekin my kasst orn in triplicate, den gittin di purls ern planes een rait kuller order. den instedd of gowwing knit 2, purl 2 in me hed aiv sedd. no twist, no twist.....
so farr sew gude ....

now weytin ter hear noose frum doggie dokktter bawt de prollen ai hadd wiv bloo eetin what ai korls er spliff , witch is summat dat has marryanna een eat .... Twernt mine bai wey - nivver tutched ennifing laik datt kos ai nidds mi breins tank you - twos een de bleeping street. Twos onli er end uv wun, butt ......


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Nuffink. Orl mi bruvvers wer much beeger n holder dan mi. But ai didd tel my kids, n they tole his kids, ern nun ove em weel evver lett heem fergett eat ...
> :thumbup:


o fank gudness yuze here torking sense ai gotted fed oop reedin awl that tripe bowt pulitics, gits orn yer nerves, ai aint gonna enun reed enymore uv dare nunsense, ai dun lyke pulitiks enyroads.ai bet yore kids and bruvvers keeds laffed, butt youz gott da scars tu proove eet.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aise gotter row 16 orn de ribbing (ownle de dafty wot rote de paatren korls eat row 17) . aize durn dis bai tchekin my kasst orn in triplicate, den gittin di purls ern planes een rait kuller order. den instedd of gowwing knit 2, purl 2 in me hed aiv sedd. no twist, no twist.....
> so farr sew gude ....
> 
> now weytin ter hear noose frum doggie dokktter bawt de prollen ai hadd wiv bloo eetin what ai korls er spliff , witch is summat dat has marryanna een eat .... Twernt mine bai wey - nivver tutched ennifing laik datt kos ai nidds mi breins tank you - twos een de bleeping street. Twos onli er end uv wun, butt ......


oh my gunness, ware did Bloo fynd dat narstie stuff, , iz ee ok ore beein sicky.--k2 p2 k2 p2....


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Oncest Ewe get ta' 1-2 inches o' the ribbing...do NAE ha' ta' think on pattern as much. Jes' getting thar!

Back ta' me new glasses - Eye only had a .25 weakening on the right eye. Not bad for over 6 years since having the last single vision lenses wi' Photo Brown (pure glass, had 4-6 frames that had to be replaced, NAE the lenses! :XD: :XD: :XD: ).


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Did Bloo git that mary huana wen he wer on his walk: It wer layin in the street? I sprized the idjit what had it frew it awai. I tink they usooly kieps em till they is so short they has to use tweezers to hold em. Du Bloo be OK?? no twist k2p-no twist.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Did Bloo git that mary huana wen he wer on his walk: It wer layin in the street? I sprized the idjit what had it frew it awai. I tink they usooly kieps em till they is so short they has to use tweezers to hold em. Du Bloo be OK?? no twist k2p-no twist.


Poor Bloo, ai hoping he du be ok, sum darned eegits abowt


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glennee, I bet that person whu was snotty bout the Obama remark wont do that agin. EVBODY else unerstud about the whole thing an liked it an tol her sew. 

It were jus a gud story, no matter if it were tru or not.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Glennee, I bet that person whu was snotty bout the Obama remark wont do that agin. EVBODY else unerstud about the whole thing an liked it an tol her sew.
> 
> It were jus a gud story, no matter if it were tru or not.


tHANKYOU MISSY, AI JUST IGNORE PEEPUL LIKE THAT, NOT WERF GETTIN INVOLVED WITH 'EM. oops caps he he --anyway, how yu feelin,bit better ai hope


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> tHANKYOU MISSY, AI JUST IGNORE PEEPUL LIKE THAT, NOT WERF GETTIN INVOLVED WITH 'EM. oops caps he he --anyway, how yu feelin,bit better ai hope


I feelin better. I did mi mistry shop but win I got home I wer so week an shaky I had to lie down fer abowt a hour for I kud do the report. I feelin better now tho. 
I be suposd to go to lunch wif a group tomorrer but I tink Im gonna pass on it. They be goin to a Thai restaurant an, the way I feels nou, it dunt appeel to mi. (truth is, mi stomak dus a sort o flip/flap when I thinks about it)


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I feelin better. I did mi mistry shop but win I got home I wer so week an shaky I had to lie down fer abowt a hour for I kud do the report. I feelin better now tho.
> I be suposd to go to lunch wif a group tomorrer but I tink Im gonna pass on it. They be goin to a Thai restaurant an, the way I feels nou, it dunt appeel to mi. (truth is, mi stomak dus a sort o flip/flap when I thinks about it)


Tink that be gud idea if'n yu dun feel up tu eet missy, be best tu haz a day of rest, fink ai orf tu beddy neow ai reely tyred,ai been tu my luvly d/ inlaw and the family for a lovely roast chucky dinna, ai It be Losties beeg day tomorrow so will be finkin of her and hopin awl goes well for her xxmade a naice appul and nectarine crumble tu take for puddn, nite nite lovely, sliep well and take it eesy tomorrow x x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Tink that be gud idea if'n yu dun feel up tu eet missy, be best tu haz a day of rest, fink ai orf tu beddy neow ai reely tyred,ai been tu my luvly d/ inlaw and the family for a lovely roast chucky dinna, ai It be Losties beeg day tomorrow so will be finkin of her and hopin awl goes well for her xxmade a naice appul and nectarine crumble tu take for puddn, nite nite lovely, sliep well and take it eesy tomorrow x x


oops ai got a bit mixed up there shows how tyred ai am lolxx


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Nite nite, I gonna be goin to bed erly tuu.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

misellen said:


> I feelin better. I did mi mistry shop but win I got home I wer so week an shaky I had to lie down fer abowt a hour for I kud do the report. I feelin better now tho.
> I be suposd to go to lunch wif a group tomorrer but I tink Im gonna pass on it. They be goin to a Thai restaurant an, the way I feels nou, it dunt appeel to mi. (truth is, mi stomak dus a sort o flip/flap when I thinks about it)


Let's see. 8-10 hours of hard driving...someone to help me with my meal...then a day to recover 'fore I drive back. I want THAI food NOW! Absolutely adore the spicy foods! Even the medium or hot Thai doesn't upset my stomach!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Gud moonin tu awl my frends hoo happen tu bee aweake, heow iz yu speshly Laydde Lostie? nex kwestshun, ow eez Bloo, ai hopin ee betterer tudae


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Good morning all. Lostie best wishes headed your way. Wow it's seems so early!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Wheeee ! Hear ai ham ... dey kanselled de opr ferrer cupplar weaks. Had to gerrup att seeli o'clok ter gow dere, butt nivver maind. 

And yes, misellen ai worse sprised dat sumwun hadd weysted er bitt erve der marryanna, butt susspex a plice carr meyhuf bin gewin parst sew dey chukked eat den legged eat.

Bloo gort home lars nait er beet confuzzled, butt is nommal tuday. Heese veri hungri terdei korse dey sukked awt his brekkie az well as de weed, den hi dint gett nuffink els orl dei. Or mebbe hese gort de munchies :-D


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Naughty Blue! He needs to care more about what he eats! Why did they postpone your surgery? Is everything ok?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Wheeee ! Hear ai ham ... dey kanselled de opr ferrer cupplar weaks. Had to gerrup att seeli o'clok ter gow dere, butt nivver maind.
> 
> And yes, misellen ai worse sprised dat sumwun hadd weysted er bitt erve der marryanna, butt susspex a plice carr meyhuf bin gewin parst sew dey chukked eat den legged eat.
> 
> Bloo gort home lars nait er beet confuzzled, butt is nommal tuday. Heese veri hungri terdei korse dey sukked awt his brekkie az well as de weed, den hi dint gett nuffink els orl dei. Or mebbe hese gort de munchies :-D


 :XD: Let's see...skinny wee doggy...healthier than usual appetite...and male. 'cept for the addition in the past 2 days...any real difference besides scaring the dicken's out of his companion. Eye'm nae minimizing the experience...but training him out of casually picking up any and everything is a must.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> :XD: Let's see...skinny wee doggy...healthier than usual appetite...and male. 'cept for the addition in the past 2 days...any real difference besides scaring the dicken's out of his companion. Eye'm nae minimizing the experience...but training him out of casually picking up any and everything is a must.


Totally agree with you xiazzie. I did cure him out of picking up chewing gum off the street that people have spat out (yes, there are many gross people in Leeds) , but this was a lurch before I could stop him .... Today I kept the leash tight and short and kept my eyes glued to the ground

:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> Naughty Blue! He needs to care more about what he eats! Why did they postpone your surgery? Is everything ok?


 I'm ok as it isn't emergency surgery, just a must do surgery. My blood pressure was extra low (120/80 is something I have never managed) and from the last time they know it goes lower still with an anaesthetic - which is quite normal I think. And a had a slight infection which hasn't gone away apparently, so a new course in antibiotics is required.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I'm ok as it isn't emergency surgery, just a must do surgery. My blood pressure was extra low (120/80 is something I have never managed) and from the last time they know it goes lower still with an anaesthetic - which is quite normal I think. And a had a slight infection which hasn't gone away apparently, so a new course in antibiotics is required.


How frustrated with that you must be. Feel better soon and keep that naughty Blue safe too.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Let's see. 8-10 hours of hard driving...someone to help me with my meal...then a day to recover 'fore I drive back. I want THAI food NOW! Absolutely adore the spicy foods! Even the medium or hot Thai doesn't upset my stomach!


Mebbe yu need tu move down heer. Thai food is reel pupuler in this area. They be Thai restaurants all ower the place. Even a Thai Temple where the members brings fud an they sets up tables on the grounds I theenk wunc a munth. Its a fund rayser fer the Temple. My group has been tu that tu. Wi usually eats ever time we meets er goes sumwher plus once a munth wi hav a "jus lunch" where wi all jus go to a restrant an wi all like Thai fud so - - -. I am akshully startin to get a lil tyrd of it caus even tho I lyke it I perfer seafid er Eyetalyin.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie, wee be glad tu hav yu to howm but it du be frustratin that they put it orf caws now all that waytin an bein tense has tu korntinew. If yu has tu hav it, I xpec yu wuld jus as sun hav got it ower wif. We will all keep prayin that all goes well and yu will sune be feelin gud agin.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Lostie, wee be glad tu hav yu to howm but it du be frustratin that they put it orf caws now all that waytin an bein tense has tu korntinew. If yu has tu hav it, I xpec yu wuld jus as sun hav got it ower wif. We will all keep prayin that all goes well and yu will sune be feelin gud agin.


 Thank you my dear friend. The most anooying part was having to get to the hospikall att 6 in de mornin. But eef ai aynt upp territ att di mowment den tis better ter play seyuff ..

Tu tell yu a sikkrett, ai woz gladd kos uv bloo's heskipeyde wurryin mi .... dem horsepickle pippul dowunt leet dorgs veesit yer ..... 
:thumbdown:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Thank you my dear friend. The most anooying part was having to get to the hospikall att 6 in de mornin. But eef ai aynt upp territ att di mowment den tis better ter play seyuff ..
> 
> Tu tell yu a sikkrett, ai woz gladd kos uv bloo's heskipeyde wurryin mi .... dem horsepickle pippul dowunt leet dorgs veesit yer .....
> :thumbdown:


Thas tru, yu wants tu be in the bes korndishun yu kan befor thay starts.

an wurryin bout Blu wunt of helped. Horpital pipple also dunt unstand hou importent our pets kin be tu us.

Long tyme ago mi Mum had surgery and wen she waked up she ask the nerse if she sed ennything wyle she were asleep. (she wurreeed bout embarisin herseff). Nurse sed no yu jus askd fer yur son. Mum never had a sun, onee three dawters so she askd which wun? The nurse sed "Jose". Mum sed she jus tole the ners that he kudnt be here. She wernt aboot to tell her that she were askin fer her dawg whyle all three dawters was in the waitin rum fer her. LOL :lol: She did luv that chihuahua!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Thank you my dear friend. The most anooying part was having to get to the hospikall att 6 in de mornin. But eef ai aynt upp territ att di mowment den tis better ter play seyuff ..
> 
> Tu tell yu a sikkrett, ai woz gladd kos uv bloo's heskipeyde wurryin mi .... dem horsepickle pippul dowunt leet dorgs veesit yer .....
> :thumbdown:


Yes your'e rite, i finked about Bloo and wot yu wud av dun if you had tu goe horspikkul, yu canna bee een 2 plaeces at wonce, and your elfiness cumz first, but it awl terned owt well fore heem, and it eez best tu wait till youze up tu goin tu orspikkul


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

well blo has had plenti og doggie food only, and some scraps erve meet mi frend rot forrim. shi pologaised dat de meet woz er beat tuff, lol


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

its getting colder here - got mai woolly boot slippers on. The haet contol thermomenter is actually showing the temperature i put in on in winter .... but aim holdin off on datt wunn kos erv de feevin energy kumpnees.

but ai has put erwei di summer duvet and got out the autumn/spring one. The duvets are the kind that can be buttoned together to make a winter warmer ....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> well blo has had plenti og doggie food only, and some scraps erve meet mi frend rot forrim. shi pologaised dat de meet woz er beat tuff, lol


Sumthin tells me that Bloo didn't kare if the meet were tuff. Dowt that he guk tyme to chew.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> its getting colder here - got mai woolly boot slippers on. The haet contol thermomenter is actually showing the temperature i put in on in winter .... but aim holdin off on datt wunn kos erv de feevin energy kumpnees.
> 
> but ai has put erwei di summer duvet and got out the autumn/spring one. The duvets are the kind that can be buttoned together to make a winter warmer ....


They sownds cozy. Ai was lukin at sleepin bags in the camping section the other day. They is supposed to keep the campers warm wen they be sleepen outside. I kinda thinkin bout gettin one to use this winter. Then I wudent hardly need heet.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Sumthin tells me that Bloo didn't kare if the meet were tuff. Dowt that he guk tyme to chew.


My friend is always apologetic ... for no reason at all! She is such a kind person. As for the meat, it didn't even touch the sides going down.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> They sownds cozy. Ai was lukin at sleepin bags in the camping section the other day. They is supposed to keep the campers warm wen they be sleepen outside. I kinda thinkin bout gettin one to use this winter. Then I wudent hardly need heet.


that is a brilliant idea. Wen mu mam an dad bort dere fust house (we were ollers in harmy housis afore dat) we lived on topuv er heel ---- wher ai kood si rite akrose di moors, un it woz er freezy kowdlie pleice. Dey gots centrul heatin put enn, butt not orn topp floor ...... were mi n mi yungist bruvver ad awer beddrumes. She got us sleeping bags ter help uz nott to gitts high pow thermikated ..... oh ern dere were loadsa balnkeets orn torp tu.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> They sownds cozy. Ai was lukin at sleepin bags in the camping section the other day. They is supposed to keep the campers warm wen they be sleepen outside. I kinda thinkin bout gettin one to use this winter. Then I wudent hardly need heet.


ai az de hydea bowt da sliiepin bags missy.eet be a gud hydea for yu tu git one then wen clancy pinches duvet orf yu and yore baksyde gets cold yu be awl snugguld uop in da bag :thumbup: enyway iz yu goin campin if'n yu lukkin een campin shoppes


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai az de hydea bowt da sliiepin bags missy.eet be a gud hydea for yu tu git one then wen clancy pinches duvet orf yu and yore baksyde gets cold yu be awl snugguld uop in da bag :thumbup: enyway iz yu goin campin if'n yu lukkin een campin shoppes


misellen eeze shorpin ferrer kamoflarge tentt een kaise wi orl has ta haid een di wuuds ....

ern ai speks een merica tu kun git slipin baggs fer dorgis. Akkershulli ai bet yer kun gerrem hier ....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> misellen eeze shorpin ferrer kamoflarge tentt een kaise wi orl has ta haid een di wuuds ....
> 
> ern ai speks een merica tu kun git slipin baggs fer dorgis. Akkershulli ai bet yer kun gerrem hier ....


wyz wee gotta haid een woods m'laydee iz eet kuz da grammaplice iz lukkin fer us aginn- ai did putted alott uv beeg caps da uvver dai soe praps wot dey arfter us fore. ai gott plenny kamoflarge tu fit us from wen I wucked een da armee suppluss shoppe, ai manidgid tu steel sum bye waring layers of cloving & dey fort ai was gettin fat kuz ai waz in da faremly wayze butt ai ain't not reely-- ai dun finks ai iz eniway.ai gotted plennty ekwipunt soe doewnt wurry bowt nuffink ai weel breeng eet tu da hattik laytrer


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> wyz wee gotta haid een woods m'laydee iz eet kuz da grammaplice iz lukkin fer us aginn- ai did putted alott uv beeg caps da uvver dai soe praps wot dey arfter us fore. ai gott plenny kamoflarge tu fit us from wen I wucked een da armee suppluss shoppe, ai manidgid tu steel sum bye waring layers of cloving & dey fort ai was gettin fat kuz ai waz in da faremly wayze butt ai ain't not reely-- ai dun finks ai iz eniway.ai gotted plennty ekwipunt soe doewnt wurry bowt nuffink ai weel breeng eet tu da hattik laytrer


u hang on to datt stuf fer de mowment glennie - ease in tyre lee possibul aise gittin er beat parrynoyd. ai must rimaind miseelf dat paperclips can't reed mai forts. Enniweis ai fink di grimer plice ease di wuns in haidin now. Or dey are pooling eech uvvers heir kos deres er lort ev datt erbawt onn fredds.

un just member you wonts get in the family way iffn you stopp hanging about outside the chip shoppe .....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

my shetland vest is now well into the waist shaping, and even the numbers add up - although last night I did not trust the pattern on the decreases for the waist, and then that made me distrust the bosom size ..... but I checked their guage and sure enough, they got that right. Just a teensy bit of tinking now and then .... because you lot keep distracting me x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Lostie said:


> my shetland vest is now well into the waist shaping, and even the numbers add up - although last night I did not trust the pattern on the decreases for the waist, and then that made me distrust the bosom size ..... but I checked their guage and sure enough, they got that right. Just a teensy bit of tinking now and then .... because you lot keep distracting me x


and I am so determined to made this bleepy thing that I actually followed the rule I usually break, and put the vest away at 9pm.

To keep me out of trouble I carried on with a cotton hand towel I'm doing - it's mindless knitting and the colours will look nice in my bathroom, but I have no idea why the eck ai dissaided ter nit er flippin towel een de fust plaice 
:thumbup: :-D


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai az de hydea bowt da sliiepin bags missy.eet be a gud hydea for yu tu git one then wen clancy pinches duvet orf yu and yore baksyde gets cold yu be awl snugguld uop in da bag :thumbup: enyway iz yu goin campin if'n yu lukkin een campin shoppes


I don't goes kampin, it wud be fun but I theen mi arthuritis wud kormplayne reel loud if I tried itt. I likes to hike tho an I luks in the campin area fer hikin geer.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai az de hydea bowt da sliiepin bags missy.eet be a gud hydea for yu tu git one then wen clancy pinches duvet orf yu and yore baksyde gets cold yu be awl snugguld uop in da bag :thumbup: enyway iz yu goin campin if'n yu lukkin een campin shoppes


If I nos Clancy, he gonna bi doun insyde the sleepee bag wif mi LOL :roll:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> misellen eeze shorpin ferrer kamoflarge tentt een kaise wi orl has ta haid een di wuuds ....
> 
> ern ai speks een merica tu kun git slipin baggs fer dorgis. Akkershulli ai bet yer kun gerrem hier ....


I no yu kin get bakpacs fer dogs so they kin kary ther own fuud an stuff, and warm cotes tu. They makes thermal dog pads what holds in ther bodi heet to keep em warm, I supos that wud be sumpin lyke a sleepin bag fer dorgs.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> misellen eeze shorpin ferrer kamoflarge tentt een kaise wi orl has ta haid een di wuuds ....
> 
> ern ai speks een merica tu kun git slipin baggs fer dorgis. Akkershulli ai bet yer kun gerrem hier ....


Shud ai get us a big tent wat sleeps all o us? Er du yu think it wud be better to hav severl small tents so if the grim/crylic poleec found wun, the rest wud still be free to bust em outen the hoosgow.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> u hang on to datt stuf fer de mowment glennie - ease in tyre lee possibul aise gittin er beat parrynoyd. ai must rimaind miseelf dat paperclips can't reed mai forts. Enniweis ai fink di grimer plice ease di wuns in haidin now. Or dey are pooling eech uvvers heir kos deres er lort ev datt erbawt onn fredds.
> 
> un just member you wonts get in the family way iffn you stopp hanging about outside the chip shoppe .....


An stop seducin tha Eyetalian wayters.

But Lostie, air yu shure thos paperclips arnt transmiten ower thawts to the nasties (crylic polees)? An mebbe wi shud awl swich to wooden nittin needles - - - Naw, they kin reed mi thots befor I giv up mi metal needles. LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Speaking of Acrylic Police, are you noticing that more people are starting to speak up and call them on it. That pretty well stops them short before they get into a real rant.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I don't goes kampin, it wud be fun but I theen mi arthuritis wud kormplayne reel loud if I tried itt. I likes to hike tho an I luks in the campin area fer hikin geer.


grate rispekt tu yu fer haikin. mai aideeya off nott funn - rarfer eet mi owun hair dann du datt. misterr ex lostie yoused ter mekk mi du datt - dowunt maind de flatt bits but is haidea uv haikin woz vertikkal. Mi sunns ar nott tu simpithettik dat heese needed bowf nee joints reepleised urn nex kumms de heep - orl korsed bai haikin wen yure nott meid ferrit en flatt footid two. ern heese ownli 64.

wenn we woz engaggled we wenter see mi mummy in scotlandland. de beegest mowten een scottland is called Ben Nevis, an eat wos nier mi mums, sew summhaw ai went wiv heem ter klaim eet. werent rock face stuff wiv ropes un dat, butt no paths or blumin cafe att top. ai whined orl di wey upp - dint elp dat ai smowukked in dem deis. enniweys ai didd eat ern fort goody, dowheel now. Shhese, ni hidea dat dat woz harderr dan upheel. eniweys, mi mum wos sew mazed datt ai deed eat dat shi foned mi bruvver in Denver two tel heem.

datt ease di bruvver whu burned mi hand wiv de magnificent glass. wen ai sed my chillen en hees chillen wont lett heem fergett eat, is cos dey fink eats kroolest fing dey evver herd uv. Gude jobb dey downt no orl di uvver tings. :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> my shetland vest is now well into the waist shaping, and even the numbers add up - although last night I did not trust the pattern on the decreases for the waist, and then that made me distrust the bosom size ..... but I checked their guage and sure enough, they got that right. Just a teensy bit of tinking now and then .... because you lot keep distracting me x


Korngratulashuns. I am gonna haf to tri sum fair isle, maybe sumthing small with just two colors to learn it. As far as the shaping for the waist, with my figger, you jus try fer loose LOLOL.

But yu be puttin me to shame on the nittin, kaws I no be gettin much dun. 
I did finally get past the sleeves on my sweater. Now I am going down the back so it shouldn't be too much longer. I don't think I will ever again knit this style of sweater. It started at the bottom front then cast on for the sleeves and knitted them all together, then cast off the sleeves and continues down the back. The whole thing is getting too big and clumsy to handle. It feels more like a blanket than a sweater. I think it wouldn't be quite so bad if it was knit in the round which would sort of hold it together instead of it flopping all over the place.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Speaking of Acrylic Police, are you noticing that more people are starting to speak up and call them on it. That pretty well stops them short before they get into a real rant.


yes I have noticed .... but the whole thing goes on for about 30 pages....

:thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> and I am so determined to made this bleepy thing that I actually followed the rule I usually break, and put the vest away at 9pm.
> 
> To keep me out of trouble I carried on with a cotton hand towel I'm doing - it's mindless knitting and the colours will look nice in my bathroom, but I have no idea why the eck ai dissaided ter nit er flippin towel een de fust plaice
> :thumbup: :-D


I been looking at a pattern for a towel and thinking about knitting one. As you say, it is mindless knitting. It would be a good carry with project.

My fiber arts group meets today in a cafeteria, so I plan to take my yellow hat to work on.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I no yu kin get bakpacs fer dogs so they kin kary ther own fuud an stuff, and warm cotes tu. They makes thermal dog pads what holds in ther bodi heet to keep em warm, I supos that wud be sumpin lyke a sleepin bag fer dorgs.


ai felt er fule att fust wen ai gort bloo kos sum peepul putt fancy coats orn dogs, ern aiv nivver had er dorg wott nided wun. butt he haster hav er kowt een de kowuld. heze cowut ease better dan ani kowut aise ad een mi laif - wotter proof butt breathable orn top, fleesie en termul underneef, an a turn up collar az wel.
Oh and a labell fer mi tu putt heese name orn wen hi starrts skool ..


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

fansee dat ... aive jes gorta kard orl de wei frum hamerikaland. Wunder wu sent eat :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> grate rispekt tu yu fer haikin. mai aideeya off nott funn - rarfer eet mi owun hair dann du datt. misterr ex lostie yoused ter mekk mi du datt - dowunt maind de flatt bits but is haidea uv haikin woz vertikkal. Mi sunns ar nott tu simpithettik dat heese needed bowf nee joints reepleised urn nex kumms de heep - orl korsed bai haikin wen yure nott meid ferrit en flatt footid two. ern heese ownli 64.
> 
> wenn we woz engaggled we wenter see mi mummy in scotlandland. de beegest mowten een scottland is called Ben Nevis, an eat wos nier mi mums, sew summhaw ai went wiv heem ter klaim eet. werent rock face stuff wiv ropes un dat, butt no paths or blumin cafe att top. ai whined orl di wey upp - dint elp dat ai smowukked in dem deis. enniweys ai didd eat ern fort goody, dowheel now. Shhese, ni hidea dat dat woz harderr dan upheel. eniweys, mi mum wos sew mazed datt ai deed eat dat shi foned mi bruvver in Denver two tel heem.
> 
> datt ease di bruvver whu burned mi hand wiv de magnificent glass. wen ai sed my chillen en hees chillen wont lett heem fergett eat, is cos dey fink eats kroolest fing dey evver herd uv. Gude jobb dey downt no orl di uvver tings. :thumbup:


Most haikin in Florda is pretty flat, they dont be many hills heer and no big onea atall except in the Panhandle. The lowest end of the appalachian chain starts there so there be sum pretty gud hills. Pipple go there to train for the AppalachianTrail. I dont try to do non o that. I hikes on a few small hills, but mostly flat. Our main problim is the heet and humidity and skeeters. Not much hikin in summer, but the season starts in the fall so it be time to get reddy.

I didn't get out much last year because I was having so many problems so I am anxious to start this year. I will have to just do very short hikes till I build up my strength again, but it will feel good to get out in the woods.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> yes I have noticed .... but the whole thing goes on for about 30 pages....
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbdown:


I think that 30 pager is one I got into at one point. Then I got disgusted with the whole think and cut it off.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai felt er fule att fust wen ai gort bloo kos sum peepul putt fancy coats orn dogs, ern aiv nivver had er dorg wott nided wun. butt he haster hav er kowt een de kowuld. heze cowut ease better dan ani kowut aise ad een mi laif - wotter proof butt breathable orn top, fleesie en termul underneef, an a turn up collar az wel.
> Oh and a labell fer mi tu putt heese name orn wen hi starrts skool ..


He has his pride! he has to kiep up wif the naybor dawgs yu no.

That chihuahua that mi Mum luvd so much uster ware a sweater in the winter. He were veri proud of his sweaters but wun time wi got him wun that fit too loose and was baggy. When wi put it on him he just stood with his hed hangin down like he were embarresed. He used to get up on a footstool to luk out of the window but if he were waren the baggy sweter, he refused to stay up there. I gess He didn't want his public to see him in a poor fittin swetter. LOL

The cold doesn't seem to bother Clancy so I never got him a coat, I don't know if he would like it or not.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I think that 30 pager is one I got into at one point. Then I got disgusted with the whole think and cut it off.


yeah wee dun wanna reed abowt awl thet polittikul wubbish -wee lyke tu tork senseebul abowt kampin and dorg coaewts and goosegogs an Thai fude an bred n cheeze fings wot iz weally himportant, and mowse dwoppins in da shedd


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> fansee dat ... aive jes gorta kard orl de wei frum hamerikaland. Wunder wu sent eat :thumbup:


Mi Ladee, didn yu no that your public were internashunal? Yure fans kares veri much about yu.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Mi Ladee, didn yu no that your public were internashunal? Yure fans kares veri much about yu.


o my gunness our Ladee az gorn awl continhentull neow ai shall haff tu get da brasso ouwt tu shyne herr tyarara an awl da dyamunz


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> yeah wee dun wanna reed abowt awl thet polittikul wubbish -wee lyke tu tork senseebul abowt kampin and dorg coaewts and goosegogs an Thai fude an bred n cheeze fings wot iz weally himportant, and mowse dwoppins in da shedd


Glennie, dus yu got mowse dwoppins in yure shed? If yu du, I kud send yu my kat. Punkie wudn't tri to kach em but hi mite lay down on em and smash em tu def.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> o my gunness our Ladee az gorn awl continhentull neow ai shall haff tu get da brasso ouwt tu shyne herr tyarara an awl da dyamunz


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Glennie, dus yu got mowse dwoppins in yure shed? If yu du, I kud send yu my kat. Punkie wudn't tri to kach em but hi mite lay down on em and smash em tu def.


that eez verry kynd of yu missy, but ai haz a beeg blak kat wot lykes tu go in da shedd and plaey wid de meeces and sumtymes puts one (dedd) ( sucked tu deff) on mei dorematt :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I have to get ready for my meeting, so i will talk to everyone later.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> He has his pride! he has to kiep up wif the naybor dawgs yu no.
> 
> That chihuahua that mi Mum luvd so much uster ware a sweater in the winter. He were veri proud of his sweaters but wun time wi got him wun that fit too loose and was baggy. When wi put it on him he just stood with his hed hangin down like he were embarresed. He used to get up on a footstool to luk out of the window but if he were waren the baggy sweter, he refused to stay up there. I gess He didn't want his public to see him in a poor fittin swetter. LOL
> 
> The cold doesn't seem to bother Clancy so I never got him a coat, I don't know if he would like it or not.


aw dat pore chiwowa wud feel soo hembarrasset if'n heez naybers wud ha seed im inn da cowt wot woz too beeg fore heem, awl hiz fwends wud larf and poynt paws at heem


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai felt er fule att fust wen ai gort bloo kos sum peepul putt fancy coats orn dogs, ern aiv nivver had er dorg wott nided wun. butt he haster hav er kowt een de kowuld. heze cowut ease better dan ani kowut aise ad een mi laif - wotter proof butt breathable orn top, fleesie en termul underneef, an a turn up collar az wel.
> Oh and a labell fer mi tu putt heese name orn wen hi starrts skool ..


dat sownds blimmin gud coewt for Bloo, butt ee owmly diserves da besteset , ee teeled mei ee dunt wanna goe tu skouwel an ifun yu maek imm ee will runn ouwt da gaete tu mei owse tu playe een mei gardin wiv da ginnee peeg, and ha cheeps frum da feesh vann evrie frydai


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> dat sownds blimmin gud coewt for Bloo, butt ee owmly diserves da besteset , ee teeled mei ee dunt wanna goe tu skouwel an ifun yu maek imm ee will runn ouwt da gaete tu mei owse tu playe een mei gardin wiv da ginnee peeg, and ha cheeps frum da feesh vann evrie frydai


Ooo naouw that Bloo gonna be worriten hiz Ladee Lostee. An yu is ayden and abettin in hiz bad behavyor.

Hou hi gonna be well edimicaterd if hi don gow tu skoolens?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Ooo naouw that Bloo gonna be worriten hiz Ladee Lostee. An yu is ayden and abettin in hiz bad behavyor.
> 
> Hou hi gonna be well edimicaterd if hi don gow tu skoolens?


Bloo be ok hee aweddy hedimikated, ee dun needing tu goe tu skoolin, he verry hintelligunt


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Bloo be ok hee aweddy hedimikated, ee dun needing tu goe tu skoolin, he verry hintelligunt


 :thumbup: :thumbup: OKs


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: OKs


Missy did yu haz a gud meating tu daiy?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Ooo naouw that Bloo gonna be worriten hiz Ladee Lostee. An yu is ayden and abettin in hiz bad behavyor.
> 
> Hou hi gonna be well edimicaterd if hi don gow tu skoolens?


is orl rite,hi ween fer wun deian they sed hi woz disobbedient, ritarded an nicked orl de kids lunches. Even de speshull skool fort dey koont elp heem mutch, so he is now home skooled. In 2 years I have taught him how to sit and say please, but he won't do it unless there's a bikkie in mi hand.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Missy did yu haz a gud meating tu daiy?


Yes it were gud. Not meny pipple showed up, but the wuns what did had a good tyme. We tawked and showed eech other whut we was wurkin on. And we hepped one decide what kind o yarn fer a projec and awl that kinda stuff. They was another group meetin at another table an we was tawkin back an forth. It be a wonder the manager din't kum tell us awl to be kwiet, but he dint. It were fun an we kud eat lunch while we wer there too.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> is orl rite,hi ween fer wun deian they sed hi woz disobbedient, ritarded an nicked orl de kids lunches. Even de speshull skool fort dey koont elp heem mutch, so he is now home skooled. In 2 years I have taught him how to sit and say please, but he won't do it unless there's a bikkie in mi hand.


Well wat yu espec? Du yu spect him to preform witout bein sur o getin payd? Seein the bikee in yur hand is sort o lyke if we has a contrac promisin to pay us fer ower wirk.

Clancy perfers to jus steel the bikkee and then go take a nap. Oh well, I luvs him anywey. siiegh :-(


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

aim orf tuget a naise shower un cline pjs and get under me ortum duvet. Was snugli last nait ern bloo dint kumplain at orl. Nighty nite friendies, see you tomorrow. It is a doctor and nurse visit day tomorrow. At home. I seem to get extra speshull care frum good old nhs. x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aim orf tuget a naise shower un cline pjs and get under me ortum duvet. Was snugli last nait ern bloo dint kumplain at orl. Nighty nite friendies, see you tomorrow. It is a doctor and nurse visit day tomorrow. At home. I seem to get extra speshull care frum good old nhs. x


Nite nite Lostie. You deserve extra speshul care.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nite nite Lostie and missy ai orf neow ,sleop tite an see yu tumorrow x x


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye'v' bin briefly shopping in this heat...Not going out till 5 or 6 pm tomorrow. Only reason Eye'm going out tonight is laundry.

Here's hoping that it cools down SOON!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye'v' bin briefly shopping in this heat...Not going out till 5 or 6 pm tomorrow. Only reason Eye'm going out tonight is laundry.
> 
> Here's hoping that it cools down SOON![/quot
> 
> ...


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye'v finished the snowflake pattern...almost finished wi' beginning piece that Prismaticr recommended (<G> had to start and finish the harder pattern first) :XD: :XD: :XD:

Thinking hard 'bout the Wool Diaper cover supplied by a Finnish company in English...We have one church member I know is due this November!

The PDF below is something that I think will be a good stash buster...problem is - do you kind of join the ends like a semi-cable or ???

I'm appealing to my more expert knitting friends! If'n y'all cannot...I'm picking on Dragonflylace and the others.

As for the shopping...needed the medical tape to hold the kerlex(sp?) bandage on mine/Mom's legs (not doing three legged race)...just needed a package apiece and $7 USD for the two cannot be beat! It's by 3M and Walmart has ALL three types of it.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

cooee- ow did doc and nersie vizeet goew tudaye m'ladie ?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye'v finished the snowflake pattern...almost finished wi' beginning piece that Prismaticr recommended (<G> had to start and finish the harder pattern first) :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Thinking hard 'bout the Wool Diaper cover supplied by a Finnish company in English...We have one church member I know is due this November!
> 
> ...


This is confusing to me. It looks like you pick up and knit through each stitch of both the original edge and the stitch already on the needle connecting the two stitches together. (making the top part of the bootee). Then continue knitting for another 15 rows (making the sole of the bootee). After binding off, turn the sole back under and sew all around it to finish connecting it to the top. It is confusing and probably won't really be clear until you actually do it. I would make a short practice piece to try out the technique before starting the slipper itself (maybe use some scrap thread to preserve the good stuff)

Good luck with it, they are cute booties. Maybe one of the others will understand it (or at least be able to explain it better).


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye'v finished the snowflake pattern...almost finished wi' beginning piece that Prismaticr recommended (<G> had to start and finish the harder pattern first) :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Thinking hard 'bout the Wool Diaper cover supplied by a Finnish company in English...We have one church member I know is due this November!
> 
> ...


kaixxee, I have looked and looked at the pattern, but don't have a clue. Better ask the experts 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

cooee glennie. aiz bean proddid att twodei. Wuss ting woz avving ter mekk shure aid medd di bedd ern putt orl mi kloves erwei .....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I be frayd thows bootys are gonna bekum wun o thows things what dryves me crayzee till I gets it figgerd owt. Grrr. I hayts to be defeeted by tu sticks an a peese of string.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> cooee glennie. aiz bean proddid att twodei. Wuss ting woz avving ter mekk shure aid medd di bedd ern putt orl mi kloves erwei .....


Yu meen yu had tu mayke yur bed befor sheet changin tyme? Gosh!! I fergot that sum pipple still du that LOL :lol: 

I perfers tu jus leve the bed open sows it kin air out. He He


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Yu meen yu had tu mayke yur bed befor sheet changin tyme? Gosh!! I fergot that sum pipple still du that LOL :lol:
> 
> I perfers tu jus leve the bed open sows it kin air out. He He


wel, dowunt tel evrybuddy di butt ai du sumtaims leeves eet hopen, en korl eat hairing, den gits inner bedd ert nait urn korls eet beddtaim. butt you nose wart dese meddikul peepuld ease .....
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wel, dowunt tel evrybuddy di butt ai du sumtaims leeves eet hopen, en korl eat hairing, den gits inner bedd ert nait urn korls eet beddtaim. butt you nose wart dese meddikul peepuld ease .....
> :thumbup:


eet duz eet gud tu hair yer bedd speshly wen eets beened soe hortt at nyte :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wel, dowunt tel evrybuddy di butt ai du sumtaims leeves eet hopen, en korl eat hairing, den gits inner bedd ert nait urn korls eet beddtaim. butt you nose wart dese meddikul peepuld ease .....
> :thumbup:


Ai agrees wit dis. An ai bet sum o dose medichull pipil lets thare bed hair out sumtymes tu but jus dunt tell ennybodee. They jus lykes to pretend tu be sew fussee so as tu mek everbudy jump arownd.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> eet duz eet gud tu hair yer bedd speshly wen eets beened soe hortt at nyte :thumbup: :XD:


yups hand wen di dorggie eez err beat gasie een der nait two :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

owe ekk, er veri nais nebber has kum tu dore wiv CRATE urve happels. Dey av sew menni dey downt wonner waist demm.Sheesh :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> owe ekk, er veri nais nebber has kum tu dore wiv CRATE urve happels. Dey av sew menni dey downt wonner waist demm.Sheesh :thumbup: :thumbdown:


ekky thump wotcha gonna doo wiv em awl, yer cann fweeze em yu nose den maeke you sun a cwumbel wen ee nex cumz hume frum uni


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ekky thump wotcha gonna doo wiv em awl, yer cann fweeze em yu nose den maeke you sun a cwumbel wen ee nex cumz hume frum uni


funnee yu shud tork bowt appuls, ai go skwumpin in a gardin neer mei cos da olde bouy wot lieves their canna do eez gardin eny moor soe ee telled mei tu help meisen, ai maeke him a cwumble and dat maekes heem appee.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> funnee yu shud tork bowt appuls, ai go skwumpin in a gardin neer mei cos da olde bouy wot lieves their canna do eez gardin eny moor soe ee telled mei tu help meisen, ai maeke him a cwumble and dat maekes heem appee.


ai wood nide er fizzer dee sighs uv mi kittchin ter frize dis lort ....aisle haffta fone mi frends.

Bloo has hikkups. Dowunt fink aiv nowunn er dorg wiv dat afore.I fink summtaims de kuwer iz ter geev er hikkupper er skare, butt ai karnts due datt
:thumbup:

jest orf fer me tea. bak letter x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Kaxie I tried knitting a strip and connecting as shown in the bootee pattern. Done as the diagran shows and matching up the stitches as shown, puts a twist in the fabric that leaves it bunched up where the babies toes would have to go. I never did figure out how to attach the sole after it was knitted. I then cut a strip of fabric and tried some more with pretty much the same results. There are other bootee patterns that are just as cute but easier to do. I will be watching to see if some of the more expert knitters will be able to come up with the answer.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ekky thump wotcha gonna doo wiv em awl, yer cann fweeze em yu nose den maeke you sun a cwumbel wen ee nex cumz hume frum uni


You kud cook em down inter apple sauce. I bet if you just cut em up and cooked em, you could but em throu a strainer and get the peels out so you wunt hav to peel em. I hates peelin things like apples and potatoes. Of korse, the nutrishun pipple tells us that tose peels in gud fer us an we shud eat em, so mebbe yu shudnt strain the peels out affer awl. :-D


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I jus remembered another thing. When I got mi blender the lil booklet showed how to put the apples through the blender an make apple sauce that way, no cookin. (although I think I wud still want it cooked, I just lykes it better that way. I don't be a fan of raw apples - no matter hou gud for me they supose to be.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai wood nide er fizzer dee sighs uv mi kittchin ter frize dis lort ....aisle haffta fone mi frends.
> 
> Bloo has hikkups. Dowunt fink aiv nowunn er dorg wiv dat afore.I fink summtaims de kuwer iz ter geev er hikkupper er skare, butt ai karnts due datt
> :thumbup:
> ...


my grandsuns just kum bak frum kornwall land and brought me a fresh cornish pastyie fore mei tea, eet woz luvli and a naice serprize, wot yu had m'ladydee


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I jus remembered another thing. When I got mi blender the lil booklet showed how to put the apples through the blender an make apple sauce that way, no cookin. (although I think I wud still want it cooked, I just lykes it better that way. I don't be a fan of raw apples - no matter hou gud for me they supose to be.


Tanks fer teeps bawt happels misellen. Deese wuns haint two beeg ern ai dint feeyeul laik pillin dem. Aisle kuuk em ject chorped een mi crokpot, den strein um - mi tumi karnt hekksept skeens. Is peety, ai luv ter stick mi teef in err granni smiff 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I jus remembered another thing. When I got mi blender the lil booklet showed how to put the apples through the blender an make apple sauce that way, no cookin. (although I think I wud still want it cooked, I just lykes it better that way. I don't be a fan of raw apples - no matter hou gud for me they supose to be.


Tanks fer teeps bawt happels misellen. Deese wuns haint two beeg ern ai dint feeyeul laik pillin dem. Aisle kuuk em ject chorped een mi crokpot, den strein um - mi tumi karnt hekksept skeens. Is peety, ai luv ter stick mi teef in err granni smiff 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> my grandsuns just kum bak frum kornwall land and brought me a fresh cornish pastyie fore mei tea, eet woz luvli and a naice serprize, wot yu had m'ladydee


 yu jammy fing! Nuffink laik err reel kornish pasty. My tea az been stoowed dried hapriocotts n proons ern national yoggut wiv er beat erv moosely. ern pee nutt butta orl meexed tugevver. Aize bin dreenkin mi nootrishunnel dweenks orl dei ern dey mekk mi wonna pook, butt ai ease gude gril. 
:-D


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

owe ann mi nebburrs tekken bowt two firds de happels. Her hubby duz orl sorts erv wain mekkin .....

wen bloo sore mi nebbur he rann for his leed. shi wuns tuke heem awt ferrer wolk wen ai worz rooshed tu horspikkal, un bloo dunt nivver fergetts tings laik datt :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> owe ann mi nebburrs tekken bowt two firds de happels. Her hubby duz orl sorts erv wain mekkin .....
> 
> wen bloo sore mi nebbur he rann for his leed. shi wuns tuke heem awt ferrer wolk wen ai worz rooshed tu horspikkal, un bloo dunt nivver fergetts tings laik datt :thumbup:


oo wei kud haz sum of yore naybers wyne tu da hattil pore Bloo hee mustve bin diserpoyntid wen yore naybur dint taek eem fore a wark,ai orf tu bedd neow awl dat travullin on de buss and warkin bowt maede mei tyred nite nite awl slip well xxx


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> yu jammy fing! Nuffink laik err reel kornish pasty. My tea az been stoowed dried hapriocotts n proons ern national yoggut wiv er beat erv moosely. ern pee nutt butta orl meexed tugevver. Aize bin dreenkin mi nootrishunnel dweenks orl dei ern dey mekk mi wonna pook, butt ai ease gude gril.
> :-D


gude gerl fer dwinkin dem nourishin dweenks att leest dey gives yu sum strengf & gudniss, iz det flaeverd?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> oo wei kud haz sum of yore naybers wyne tu da hattil pore Bloo hee mustve bin diserpoyntid wen yore naybur dint taek eem fore a wark,ai orf tu bedd neow awl dat travullin on de buss and warkin bowt maede mei tyred nite nite awl slip well xxx


akkersdully shi went orf ter get her cote un wellies ter tekk heem kos hi sew womtidd wun. I jestole her nott de fiyeld koz dere ar sum unsavoury types after bowt five distaim erve yier. sheese gude leddi 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> gude gerl fer dwinkin dem nourishin dweenks att leest dey gives yu sum strengf & gudniss, iz det flaeverd?


wel dey korl dem flavours ..... but iffn ai luke att greedients deres nuffink mutch nattshrull een dem. dere is chokklit (but not reel choklitt), strawberry, raspenberry, vernilla (witch is hokey iffn ai meex it wiv fromage frais ter mekk kind kussterd) ern deres er tchikkin supe wun wheech is dedd narsti. You mixxen dem orl wiv miluk. Sposedere laik slimfast only deys gott more kalleries spoze yu koodkorl dem fat fasts lol. Di coffe wun is hokey dough ... beet sweet. den there am nutrisips, when ai onli laiks green flavour .... butt aise kweetin mowuning ern doon eat kos ai nides ter gitt the "goodness" inner me. jes wish dey wurnt orl toooo sweeet.

innit sterange kos een mai laif ai hav sumtaims bean rather tchubbi? :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

dem appels left smells lurvli. aize gunner crokkpot un stren. di gnneleman neyburr sez heez gott lowuds morr, se ai spekt mai next doors wil gow iter de scrumpy bisness. He kums frum sumerset.

I don't know if you have the word scrumpy in USA. It's cider (offen verri strong0


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

jes bean two lowkul shopp. Haven't bean ferrer week. Course, now it's September, they have all the Christams stuff in . Every year Cadbury's produce great big tins and jars of their chokklits fer Chistmas, and at dis time erve de yier dey are on speshull offer like bogof. Korse evrybuddy byes them fer Christmas but cant help butt eets dem wel bifore, un den it's full price. Dem mannufakturer is klever - en gits cleverer everi year :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> akkersdully shi went orf ter get her cote un wellies ter tekk heem kos hi sew womtidd wun. I jestole her nott de fiyeld koz dere ar sum unsavoury types after bowt five distaim erve yier. sheese gude leddi
> :thumbup:


It's gud yu haf a gud neeyber laik thatun. Mos o my neeybers wud bi mor laikely to taike im orf an trayd him fer sum of that mary hwana er krak. I has wun neeyber wat is gud laik that exept that she has brayn damag frun a cah axdent an kant remembers nithing. Shi laikly to ferget why she had him an whar hi livd.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> It's gud yu haf a gud neeyber laik thatun. Mos o my neeybers wud bi mor laikely to taike im orf an trayd him fer sum of that mary hwana er krak. I has wun neeyber wat is gud laik that exept that she has brayn damag frun a cah axdent an kant remembers nithing. Shi laikly to ferget why she had him an whar hi livd.


ai az sum naice friends in da viiidg and one of dem juss bringed mei a beeg bagg of plumz, and anuvver wot klekktid blackberriz wyle ee woz owt warkin eez dorg, neow aiz gotta start maekin cwumbuls for mei familee and a smorl one fore meiself


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai az sum naice friends in da viiidg and one of dem juss bringed mei a beeg bagg of plumz, and anuvver wot klekktid blackberriz wyle ee woz owt warkin eez dorg, neow aiz gotta start maekin cwumbuls for mei familee and a smorl one fore meiself


Oooee that souds gud! I theen ai wud be makin a large wun fer mesel. Kors mebbe that bi wy mi hips is a tad bigger then thay shud be (giggle) :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

wel mai nebber ease er Jehovah's Witness sew ai fort sheed bee seif, lol. Rawn ere tis illigal ferrer dorg nott ter ave adress orn, sew dat helps de confuzzled. Butt sumtaims dem mistri shopers wot nik fings frum shopps offur two howul heem fer mi. Dey arr sew dim dat dey arsk mi iffn ai reyus heem. ai ties heem upp en spleins heeze sikks ern haz brokken hees legg ... dat putts dem orf. Enniweys iffn yew trais ter raise bloo heed prolly gew sitt urn summwuns ni ern steel dere poppkorn lol


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> dem appels left smells lurvli. aize gunner crokkpot un stren. di gnneleman neyburr sez heez gott lowuds morr, se ai spekt mai next doors wil gow iter de scrumpy bisness. He kums frum sumerset.
> 
> I don't know if you have the word scrumpy in USA. It's cider (offen verri strong0


I am glad yu toll me wat scrumpy is, I wer thinkin it mus be sum kind o pastry, like turnovers. I do like cider tho, but I kaint drink the hard kind jus the so called sweet what has no alkeehawl.

Wif all mi jokin round bout mi rhum. I kaint hardly drink alkeehawl caus it mus makes me sick fer bout three days. I du liek the taste o rhum but kin onee have bout a tablespoonful in min nog if I dont wanna be sick :hunf:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> jes bean two lowkul shopp. Haven't bean ferrer week. Course, now it's September, they have all the Christams stuff in . Every year Cadbury's produce great big tins and jars of their chokklits fer Chistmas, and at dis time erve de yier dey are on speshull offer like bogof. Korse evrybuddy byes them fer Christmas but cant help butt eets dem wel bifore, un den it's full price. Dem mannufakturer is klever - en gits cleverer everi year :thumbup:


Ooo them Cadbury's is jus sooo goood! If I had a chance to buy em on sale lyke that, I prolly wunt eet nuthin else atal till they was awl gon. Then I prolly cudn eet neethin else till I got ower mi belly ake. LOL


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Ooo them Cadbury's is jus sooo goood! If I had a chance to buy em on sale lyke that, I prolly wunt eet nuthin else atal till they was awl gon. Then I prolly cudn eet neethin else till I got ower mi belly ake. LOL


Ai finks ai kud leev orn cadburys choklit missy butt wudn't ai git fart, nun ov mai cloves wud feet mei, ai lurve choklit and dgin


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wel mai nebber ease er Jehovah's Witness sew ai fort sheed bee seif, lol. Rawn ere tis illigal ferrer dorg nott ter ave adress orn, sew dat helps de confuzzled. Butt sumtaims dem mistri shopers wot nik fings frum shopps offur two howul heem fer mi. Dey arr sew dim dat dey arsk mi iffn ai reyus heem. ai ties heem upp en spleins heeze sikks ern haz brokken hees legg ... dat putts dem orf. Enniweys iffn yew trais ter raise bloo heed prolly gew sitt urn summwuns ni ern steel dere poppkorn lol


theres a layde in da villidge who be a Havojas Witness, she a verrie naice laydee, but wudnt hallow her bruvver tu az a blud tranfuzion wen he woz sik and nedded ha hoperashun, dey haz diffrunt bellefs dunt dey


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ai orf tu beddy byes neow, ai shall dweem ov happuls, plums and blakberriz, aive stoowed sum and will maeke da cwumbels tunorrow, nite nite awl sliep well x xoh and maek shore Bloo iz cowzy m'laydee x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

gess wu ease errweyuk seens 3.30 am? The kreck ann serr ease nort bloo - he aint gott no eensomnia datt aiv nottised, jes lukes att me as iffn aim a fule. Gunner knead mattchstikks fer mai eyes terdey .....

lol, when ai fust wowke upp ai fort ai kood ear funi noyses ern grabid me fone case itt was buggerlarse. Eet woz mi stummik mekkin noysis!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> gess wu ease errweyuk seens 3.30 am? The kreck ann serr ease nort bloo - he aint gott no eensomnia datt aiv nottised, jes lukes att me as iffn aim a fule. Gunner knead mattchstikks fer mai eyes terdey .....
> 
> lol, when ai fust wowke upp ai fort ai kood ear funi noyses ern grabid me fone case itt was buggerlarse. Eet woz mi stummik mekkin noysis!


wot iz wee gonna doo widya,ferst eets missy wekkin hersen up wiv er snourin, neow yu m'lady wid yer gurglin stummik wekkin yu up
ai gits waked up wiv dem stoopid ladds on dem little mowter bykes wot sownd lyke beeg wasbps, dey just ryde wowund and wouwnd and sowtin and eets parst midnite


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

akkershully ai finks ai wokk urp hurli korse ai wenter bedd hearli. trubble nau ease stainwekk fer beddtaim else ail bee getin orl toppsi turvey. Dem boys wiv dere vespas wont lorkin upp


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

jest hemailed mi bruvver in Denver to see if they are ok - there's been the worst rain and flooding in 100 years, but he's on a risen bit so ok.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> jest hemailed mi bruvver in Denver to see if they are ok - there's been the worst rain and flooding in 100 years, but he's on a risen bit so ok.


O eiz glad your bruvs ok, duz ee leive thetr permunently? eiz started tu cleer cubords owt-- trubbel eez, ai dun lyKe chukkin fings owt eiz a beet lyke da skwirrel AI HAz 4 BAGGS of charro stuff and neow eiz had enuff soe ai shutted bedrume dore and du sum moore nuvver dai


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

My bruvver gone dun leeve een USofA longer dan breetten. D'you memebr lorng taim ergo di gobernment had eets nickkers een er tweest about de "brain drain" frum dis kuntree? Dats wen hi woz lured dere, den gott mareed ern as two chilluns, bowt seim hage us mayun.... justa mekk eat streit bowt heese breyuns - gotta phd in astrophysics from hoxford - but can't howuld a konversayshun. hi ease klevver butt purkewlierr. mi uvver two bruvvers are drunk een guterrs ore in prixxun err sumtink.

Gude ferr you fer klirin owt ... nexx yu kun du mai plaice ... :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

raite, gunner breke mi rools urn gowin ter bedd. ai ease praktikulli krose heyed. Feenished two ctton hand towell ern er deeshclof..... ern wotched er lottuv netflix ern telly. Corrynashun streets gettin kwair siting dough.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye dunno 'bout portions...Liberte Yogurt (is FULL fat/nae 0 fat) has 3 flavors - Lemon, Strawberry, and Blackberry; fruit on bottom - so you'll have to mix them up before enjoying the flavor.

Eve've dun got finished wi' Snowflake 'n the sample. Jes' put the size 6 green and white onto 6.5mm 29-inch circular bamboo that I have. Marked the 2nd or 3rd row with the new large safety pins (brassy colored). Lucked out on the sale...would have cost almost $10 US...saved about $2.30 +/- with a coupon. A little over $6 US is not a bad hit on my bank account (forgot to mention the red Egyptian cotton machine quilting thread I got for angels, Christmas is coming 'n I have the stiffener already).

It would seem that there is a YouTube video showing how to do the booties I attached. Please watch if you're on a fast connection and instruct me. I think if you start on the long portion and then do the two sides...attaching as you go back toward the heel. A simple kitchener or three-needle bind off to finish at the ankle?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> raite, gunner breke mi rools urn gowin ter bedd. ai ease praktikulli krose heyed. Feenished two ctton hand towell ern er deeshclof..... ern wotched er lottuv netflix ern telly. Corrynashun streets gettin kwair siting dough.


gud hydea tu goe tu bedd cos if'n yu getts tu tyred and trie tu keap awek yu bee feit fur nuffink, ai alluss wotch Corrie eets gerrin kwiat hexiteeng xx


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> My bruvver gone dun leeve een USofA longer dan breetten. D'you memebr lorng taim ergo di gobernment had eets nickkers een er tweest about de "brain drain" frum dis kuntree? Dats wen hi woz lured dere, den gott mareed ern as two chilluns, bowt seim hage us mayun.... justa mekk eat streit bowt heese breyuns - gotta phd in astrophysics from hoxford - but can't howuld a konversayshun. hi ease klevver butt purkewlierr. mi uvver two bruvvers are drunk een guterrs ore in prixxun err sumtink.
> 
> Gude ferr you fer klirin owt ... nexx yu kun du mai plaice ... :thumbup:


Du yu ever gits to sei yur Denver Bruvver? It wud be gud for his chirren to see Brittin tu since that be thar heritage. I no they be American citisuns but pipple shud no sumthin bout whar ther ancesters came fum. I wishes I kud visit England and Ireland both but niver ha nuff monee to du it. My Mums family all cumed heer back in colonial days and mi fathers granparents came frum Ireland and Germany in the 1800s. I wud luv to be able to visit those places but, since I kant, I jus reads about them. Thats wun of the reesins I be so happy to have frends whu live ther.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glennie, I has truble throwin stuff out too. I aways theenks I kin get sum more use out of things. An it seems lyke as sune as I do git rid o sumthin, I needs it and then hafta go by another. 

So my hows has so much gud stuff that i kant git rid of that, when I du want sumthin, I usuly kant find it and stir everthin all up lukin fer it. Then my hows is in a wurser mess.

I suntymes think it wud be nice to have a cleenin service one a week er so, but I wud have to do too much kleenin befor I kud let em in. LOL


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixxie - the you tude for the baby booties - 

knit the first strip (say 10 stitches in stockinette. When the correct length, twist the length and attach the live 10 sts with the cast on 10 sts. As far as I can see, using a dpn would help at this point - like a 3 needles bind off without binding off.You should still have 10 sts and the whole top part is all stockinetter with the twist for front of bootees. Then you are ready for the sole part. Depending on age of child, this could be reverse stockinette or similar to save slippage if walking.

Does this make sense?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Glennie, I has truble throwin stuff out too. I aways theenks I kin get sum more use out of things. An it seems lyke as sune as I do git rid o sumthin, I needs it and then hafta go by another.
> 
> So my hows has so much gud stuff that i kant git rid of that, when I du want sumthin, I usuly kant find it and stir everthin all up lukin fer it. Then my hows is in a wurser mess.
> 
> I suntymes think it wud be nice to have a cleenin service one a week er so, but I wud have to do too much kleenin befor I kud let em in. LOL


My daughter in law say to me 'If you haven't used it for a year--chuck it out'' ai spose dat makes sense, but lyke yu say,suntines yu fink it myte kum in useful one day, ai has frown lotsa shuz out wot ai nose ai will never wear agin, sum ai ownly weared once, verry waistful but will do sumboddy a gud tern. Ai finks eet awl stems bak to wen we woz younger and din haz tu much munny and we wore fings till thay felled apart  ai still ain't got much munny but eim afraid it's a chuck away world these days. Ai dun wurry tu much bowt fashun, as lorng as eim clean and tydee that'll du fer mei, ai like tu look naice wen ai goes owt though :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye dunno 'bout portions...Liberte Yogurt (is FULL fat/nae 0 fat) has 3 flavors - Lemon, Strawberry, and Blackberry; fruit on bottom - so you'll have to mix them up before enjoying the flavor.
> 
> Eve've dun got finished wi' Snowflake 'n the sample. Jes' put the size 6 green and white onto 6.5mm 29-inch circular bamboo that I have. Marked the 2nd or 3rd row with the new large safety pins (brassy colored). Lucked out on the sale...would have cost almost $10 US...saved about $2.30 +/- with a coupon. A little over $6 US is not a bad hit on my bank account (forgot to mention the red Egyptian cotton machine quilting thread I got for angels, Christmas is coming 'n I have the stiffener already).
> 
> It would seem that there is a YouTube video showing how to do the booties I attached. Please watch if you're on a fast connection and instruct me. I think if you start on the long portion and then do the two sides...attaching as you go back toward the heel. A simple kitchener or three-needle bind off to finish at the ankle?


The strip should be twice the length of the babies foot.

I saved the video and captured a couple of pictures from it that I hope will help.

If you can play an MP4 video I can try to email you a copy of the video.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> My daughter in law say to me 'If you haven't used it for a year--chuck it out'' ai spose dat makes sense, but lyke yu say,suntines yu fink it myte kum in useful one day, ai has frown lotsa shuz out wot ai nose ai will never wear agin, sum ai ownly weared once, verry waistful but will do sumboddy a gud tern. Ai finks eet awl stems bak to wen we woz younger and din haz tu much munny and we wore fings till thay felled apart  ai still ain't got much munny but eim afraid it's a chuck away world these days. Ai dun wurry tu much bowt fashun, as lorng as eim clean and tydee that'll du fer mei, ai like tu look naice wen ai goes owt though :thumbup:


Ai go fer comfort mor than fashun miself. Lyke yu sed, as long as yu be kleen, tidee and everthing is kuvered up wat needs to be, I am satisfyde. I lets tha younger pipple wurry bout fashun.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

missellen we been kross de hatlantik ter veesit and dey kum veesit hier two, mai bruvver is now merikan citizen by still haz his brit passport, in bowf de kidds are hentittles tu wun ers wel. 

az fer dressin upp. my ex yoused ter sey aid gew awt een noospepper eff ai kood. ai skrub up wel iffn ai hafta but nott tu keen


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Hello, testing testing testing. anybody there ?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lostie said:


> kaixxie - the you tude for the baby booties -
> 
> knit the first strip (say 10 stitches in stockinette. When the correct length, twist the length and attach the live 10 sts with the cast on 10 sts. As far as I can see, using a dpn would help at this point - like a 3 needles bind off without binding off.You should still have 10 sts and the whole top part is all stockinetter with the twist for front of bootees. Then you are ready for the sole part. Depending on age of child, this could be reverse stockinette or similar to save slippage if walking.
> 
> Does this make sense?


Kind of a s1, k1, psso step...only you stay with a final stitch count of 10. My other consideration for the shaping of the foot (Thanks Jessica-Jean for this idea) - use the grandmother file below:

changes - kf&b for the increase steps, st 2 tog on either side of "foot", St 2 tog for decreases in 'foot', 3-needle BO for final.

Opinions?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I like Jessica-Jean's idea the best. That will make the foot look much better. Good for Jessica-Jean .


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I'm going to do some baby knitting soon. The you chap who comes to do my garden from time to time has a little girl expected in about 6 weeks. They lost a baby before. The scan shows this little girl has her bowels pushing through outside the body. All the medics will be on alert for this little one. It will be a c-section of course. The scan is showing she's growing well and is healthy otherwise.

I have some very soft cotton that can be machine washed and tumbled. Usually I make blankies, haven't really got enough, so I'm going to make a soft towel, a couple of wash cloths to match and if the booties wok, kaixxie, some of these.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Hello, testing testing testing. anybody there ?


ai ear m'laydee, just red wot you said about da little baby girl wot yu be nittin for.I watched a prog about the baby unit and a baby had the same bowel prob, it was amazing the way the surgeon pushed the bowel gently back thru her belly button and the baby was fine, so thats reassuring for the young couple isn't itLux lyke we inn fer a naice droppa rayne owver the nex few days and naice n kool aswell gud


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Now that it's cooler here...I'm going to be a bit busier. :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

yes de likkle bebbys daddi sed ge sore dat prog.Hese kawit confident bawt dem feexin de babby, butt tis sew sad wen he sed bawt nort bean to howuldind her laik yu can fer mormal bebbi. Aise mekkin de towell een vaigated yarns erv soft grin ern wait, wiv leaves orn. Thort eet wood be propriate korse hi duz mi gardin ... maik put sum chrotchetty flours orn een pink. You no, laik apple blossom.

ai hurd sumfing bawt reyn orn radio but wont rilli leesnin. sedd sum kinda wevver wornin. Oh well, top uv mi hill is ok - except wen dere ease black ice.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Now that it's cooler here...I'm going to be a bit busier. :thumbup:


nothing like a bit of cooler weather to speed thinhs upp. I don't tkink I nitted anything when eat woz sew hott.
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

yuck. gross. I thought bloo was having a dream. un looked up to find he had spewed all down di edge erv di sofa. He's nivver dun dat aforr. Mebbi heese steal a bitt dellikat affter di maryanna.

worse things bawt doggs ease dey du ritturn tu their own vommit, but nott a chance wiv mi eraund.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Du yu ever gits to sei yur Denver Bruvver? It wud be gud for his chirren to see Brittin tu since that be thar heritage. I no they be American citisuns but pipple shud no sumthin bout whar ther ancesters came fum. I wishes I kud visit England and Ireland both but niver ha nuff monee to du it. My Mums family all cumed heer back in colonial days and mi fathers granparents came frum Ireland and Germany in the 1800s. I wud luv to be able to visit those places but, since I kant, I jus reads about them. Thats wun of the reesins I be so happy to have frends whu live ther.


datt is sweet misellen. My daddis great grandparents came here frum Ireland tu gettaway from de famine. Lots uv di rest went tu America. my daddy's family didd well here - kos dere wos lottsa predjudice about Irish catholics. When his grandma was born, the certificate said he was a labourer (building railtarcks) butt when she gott married it sed he wos a solicitor's clerk.....
Tell you a sikkrit dough. Aise ben ter orl over de world lands, butt nivver Ireland. Shocking ...


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> datt is sweet misellen. My daddis great grandparents came here frum Ireland tu gettaway from de famine. Lots uv di rest went tu America. my daddy's family didd well here - kos dere wos lottsa predjudice about Irish catholics. When his grandma was born, the certificate said he was a labourer (building railtarcks) butt when she gott married it sed he wos a solicitor's clerk.....
> Tell you a sikkrit dough. Aise ben ter orl over de world lands, butt nivver Ireland. Shocking ...


Hey! If yure daddy's fambly kame fum Ireland an my daddy's fambly kame fum Ireland, mebbe we be relateded an jus dun no eet.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Hello, testing testing testing. anybody there ?


I be heer nough. I been kachin up on sum o the other posts.

Thare don seem tu be ennythin interstin goin on thayr tho.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Du Bloo be feelin better since he spewed? Clancy duz that sumtynes. Yur rite bout them goin bak to it. I had to awmost drag Clancy of it tother day an chase him outside so I kud kleen it up. It amayzes me when Clancy upchucks sumtymes and then 10 minits later he stands at his fud bole wantin to eet. Ai sure don want fud after that hapens to mi. Fer that matter, I dun want fud after I kleems up frum Clancy neether.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I be heer nough. I been kachin up on sum o the other posts.
> 
> Thare don seem tu be ennythin interstin goin on thayr tho.


ai lyke ower post best missy, we has fun, nott lyke sum uvvers hoo keep on bowt poleeteeks and saiyin narsty fings tu eech uvver


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai lyke ower post best missy, we has fun, nott lyke sum uvvers hoo keep on bowt poleeteeks and saiyin narsty fings tu eech uvver


That is sew tru. I mostly jus read the ones wher pipple askin questions an if they start gettin nasty I leeves. Only sumtimes one o the hateful wuns gets mi dander up and I replies to it. I prolly gonna get in truble wun o these days. I lyke to see sum o the pictures peepl post also.

I enjoys ours the best too.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> That is sew tru. I mostly jus read the ones wher pipple askin questions an if they start gettin nasty I leeves. Only sumtimes one o the hateful wuns gets mi dander up and I replies to it. I prolly gonna get in truble wun o these days. I lyke to see sum o the pictures peepl post also.
> 
> I enjoys ours the best too.


duz yu ever luk att mei pics of Cornwall missy, ai luv that plaice and haz had lotts of lubly holidays there with mai family, infact eiz going there wid mai son and lovely d/in law in October, ai will send yu a poste kard
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

we iz de best, ai du luke att uvver powust kos lotts are fun, but summhaw pippul jes gits narsti two eetch uvver. iffn ai gits very kros ai has err popp, but wiv mi so korled breetish dry sens urve tekkin de peese, dey downt offin reelaise.

di pollytiks wund ur wustest, jes dowbt git datt sorta fing here in YUK, evein in privut.
BLoos puked ergin, butt orn de floor dis taim. dunt luke klose attit but karnt see nuffing inn it dat shoont bea dere. Glad ai haint gorra karpitt dough ....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> duz yu ever luk att mei pics of Cornwall missy, ai luv that plaice and haz had lotts of lubly holidays there with mai family, infact eiz going there wid mai son and lovely d/in law in October, ai will send yu a poste kard
> :thumbup:


Ai allus luks at thos pics. Ai saves a lot of em fer mi jigsaw puzzles.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> we iz de best, ai du luke att uvver powust kos lotts are fun, but summhaw pippul jes gits narsti two eetch uvver. iffn ai gits very kros ai has err popp, but wiv mi so korled breetish dry sens urve tekkin de peese, dey downt offin reelaise.
> 
> di pollytiks wund ur wustest, jes dowbt git datt sorta fing here in YUK, evein in privut.
> BLoos puked ergin, butt orn de floor dis taim. dunt luke klose attit but karnt see nuffing inn it dat shoont bea dere. Glad ai haint gorra karpitt dough ....


Oh da pure little thing. Ai hopes he be OK. Its so sad that they can't tell us where it hurts or how they feels. It jus maykes me feel so helpless when it happens to Clancy. An if yu go takin em to the Vet ever tyme they barf (as if I kud afford that) they think of yu as a crazy ladee.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

jes bean tokkin two mi daddy. hees bean avvin prollens wiv badd hitchin ern naw ease spotti. hi ern mi step mummy woz gunner git himm er paid privatt konsultatshun iffn nessesary, butt der gp has keeked uppa storum ern gort heem fast trakked.

bai de whey mai daddy has theoretikally hadd liver canser for bes part urve 20 years. I say theoretically, korse dey aint faund err tumour or nuffink, ern haven't dunn no treatment. He tinks its hepatitis b wot he caught in 1941 wen hi wos dewin summat sikritt in di wore


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> we iz de best, ai du luke att uvver powust kos lotts are fun, but summhaw pippul jes gits narsti two eetch uvver. iffn ai gits very kros ai has err popp, but wiv mi so korled breetish dry sens urve tekkin de peese, dey downt offin reelaise.
> 
> di pollytiks wund ur wustest, jes dowbt git datt sorta fing here in YUK, evein in privut.
> BLoos puked ergin, butt orn de floor dis taim. dunt luke klose attit but karnt see nuffing inn it dat shoont bea dere. Glad ai haint gorra karpitt dough ....


ai gits kross at sum of da fings on other postes, ai try not tu reply butt suntines eets hard tu kip mei gob shutted.
ai orf tu bed neow sleio well mei dear frends sea yu tumorrow x x-- oh and ai hoping Bloo feeals betterer arfter his sikkys, ee prolly steel fillin a beet dicky arfter heetin that narsty spliff


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Oh da pure little thing. Ai hopes he be OK. Its so sad that they can't tell us where it hurts or how they feels. It jus maykes me feel so helpless when it happens to Clancy. An if yu go takin em to the Vet ever tyme they barf (as if I kud afford that) they think of yu as a crazy ladee.


wull ai tink mai excess is 70 or 90 pounds so I deffo only tekk him wen reely nessessary. I feels howkey, but he didd shair sum scwambeld heggs wiv mi at 1pm. We has a deal - if you downt sit in frunt uv mi drrewlin, ai wil leave you er bit ter gowin yer bowl


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Gud nite Glennie, sleeps well. We see yu tomorrow.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

nite nite glennie. sleep well. Aize gunner tekk wun uv mi zzzzeeping tabblits sune


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wull ai tink mai excess is 70 or 90 pounds so I deffo only tekk him wen reely nessessary. I feels howkey, but he didd shair sum scwambeld heggs wiv mi at 1pm. We has a deal - if you downt sit in frunt uv mi drrewlin, ai wil leave you er bit ter gowin yer bowl


I has that same kind o deel wif Clancy. He has larned to lie down facin away fum me. But wen he heers me put mi fork or spoon down, his hed pops up kaws he nows it gonne be his turn now. I allus saves him a litl bit o watever I eets. Sumtymes if I fergits tu save sum or it be sumthin that I think wudn be gud fer him he luks at me so brokenharted. But I always gets him sumthin he lykes so it ends up OK.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> jes bean tokkin two mi daddy. hees bean avvin prollens wiv badd hitchin ern naw ease spotti. hi ern mi step mummy woz gunner git himm er paid privatt konsultatshun iffn nessesary, butt der gp has keeked uppa storum ern gort heem fast trakked.
> 
> bai de whey mai daddy has theoretikally hadd liver canser for bes part urve 20 years. I say theoretically, korse dey aint faund err tumour or nuffink, ern haven't dunn no treatment. He tinks its hepatitis b wot he caught in 1941 wen hi wos dewin summat sikritt in di wore


sorry tu ear your daddy gott prollens, kip uss posted how ee gets orn x x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Yu peepl tawkin about goin to bed an zzzeepin tablets, an I be the wun startin to yawn. It only 6PM here tho so too erly fer me to go beddie bies. I theen I goin to git sum nittin dun.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

That hepatitis is bad stuff. An author that I speshully like was a medic in Vietnam an got Hepatitis frum wun of his patients. 
He had it all this time and was scheduled for a liver transplant. When he got to the top of the list an was expecting to be called any day, he had a stroke. That made him not eligible for a transplant so he died a few months later. I was so sad to hear that, he got so close but didn't make it.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

You know, this thread is destroying my writing skills. I find myself slipping into Kowd when I am on other threads. When I have something serious to say I slip into normal speech but still use kowd for a lot of the words. Just now i found my self getting kornfoosed and couldn't remember which was correct spelling and which was kowd. LOLOL


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> You know, this thread is destroying my writing skills. I find myself slipping into Kowd when I am on other threads. When I have something serious to say I slip into normal speech but still use kowd for a lot of the words. Just now i found my self getting kornfoosed and couldn't remember which was correct spelling and which was kowd. LOLOL


ai duz datt two sumtaims, but sinns de gromerpolis av gorn kno buddu minds


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye do NAE knead sleepy tabs! Give me 5 minutes of non-stitching or listening to lecture/books on tape (single voice)...Eye is out fur de duration!! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

iz ennyboddie there,ai bean up fore haydges eets a dull ant wayney daye soe eet bee a gud dey toe staeay inand doo sum nittin and crosheeyt


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

aize hier glennie. woke upp finkin et woz sunndei but its sattyday. I think


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aize hier glennie. woke upp finkin et woz sunndei but its sattyday. I think


lol ai sunthymes duz thart thennai sey two mysell dun bee shtoopid Janutt  dats mei sunndaie nayme, eiz gotta goe owt neow tu fetches sum meelk at leest eet be stooped wayneen ai kip snezzin finkin ai myte bee gerrin a cowld tut and bugger


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

sun is shining in the sky it's stopped raining, everybody's stopped complaining, it's a new day .....

akkershully de rein ant gotta leedland yett sew aid better dew bloose walki now - ern orn er tite leed. Now eetin nuffink in street for gippy boy.

(to "gip" is yorkshire for throw up)


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

:XD: :XD: :XD: 
Keep it up and I may order some more British/Foreign novels just to see what THAT author threw in. Mysteries of course. Don't need romance or other stuff (Knot counting handcraft work).


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD:
> Keep it up and I may order some more British/Foreign novels just to see what THAT author threw in. Mysteries of course. Don't need romance or other stuff (Knot counting handcraft work).


ooh ai dunnsew mutch reading uv novells cant even biggin ... dont du romanse sew dowunt wurry bawt datt.

mai bebby towll is coming on lovely. I have done a picot edge and the colours are like lily of the valley. It'll be nice for a baby whose daddy does a good job on my garden, ai think. And there will be enough for some washcloths too. Maybe a bib - babies need lotssa lottsa bibs ...


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Loll ai has er probblem. sum mumfs ergo my smowuk detekkter went funi un kept bleepin fer know reasun. Eat woz verri noyin, sew ai gotts eat dawn (on my attik dore, very important place). i fought eat prolly needid new battries, den faund dey werent replaceable. I wasn't very cross koz de fair brigayde had gibben me eat er instolled eat fer nuffink.

Enniweys ai chukked it in my understairs kubbord. ern naw eats statted bleepin erginn. IZ dis a keis fer burying in garden? not sposed ter putt dese fings in bin, un eniweys di binnmen maight fink eat wozza bom orr sumfing ern pannik.

dis ease himportunt kozz dere wozz er kuppel een YUK who hadd er hole worl demollished ern di roof unkuvvered korse erv er strenge bleepin noyse. Affter spendin loadsa munni, dey found eat woz old smoke deeteckter in chest urve drawers dey hadd putt dere yeers agew kos det fort eat woz bust :-D


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Loll ai has er probblem. sum mumfs ergo my smowuk detekkter went funi un kept bleepin fer know reasun. Eat woz verri noyin, sew ai gotts eat dawn (on my attik dore, very important place). i fought eat prolly needid new battries, den faund dey werent replaceable. I wasn't very cross koz de fair brigayde had gibben me eat er instolled eat fer nuffink.
> 
> Enniweys ai chukked it in my understairs kubbord. ern naw eats statted bleepin erginn. IZ dis a keis fer burying in garden? not sposed ter putt dese fings in bin, un eniweys di binnmen maight fink eat wozza bom orr sumfing ern pannik.
> 
> dis ease himportunt kozz dere wozz er kuppel een YUK who hadd er hole worl demollished ern di roof unkuvvered korse erv er strenge bleepin noyse. Affter spendin loadsa munni, dey found eat woz old smoke deeteckter in chest urve drawers dey hadd putt dere yeers agew kos det fort eat woz bust :-D


jes come upp wiv anserr tu my prollen. aise gunner steek itt in di garage, wear ai karnt hier eat butt eat mait skere de stash buggerlars erway. Yes, tis troo, ai has er garage full erv stash.... ern dose off yu whu nows mai hadress wheel get interpol brakin yore dore down eef it getts stollen. dowunt wurri about de cryllik yarn korse mai garage rufe ease maid urv di fainest asbestos munny kood buy een 1930. Tis nort de dangerous kind parrentli butt ai due howuld mi breff wen ai gose een.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Loll ai has er probblem. sum mumfs ergo my smowuk detekkter went funi un kept bleepin fer know reasun. Eat woz verri noyin, sew ai gotts eat dawn (on my attik dore, very important place). i fought eat prolly needid new battries, den faund dey werent replaceable. I wasn't very cross koz de fair brigayde had gibben me eat er instolled eat fer nuffink.
> 
> Enniweys ai chukked it in my understairs kubbord. ern naw eats statted bleepin erginn. IZ dis a keis fer burying in garden? not sposed ter putt dese fings in bin, un eniweys di binnmen maight fink eat wozza bom orr sumfing ern pannik.
> 
> dis ease himportunt kozz dere wozz er kuppel een YUK who hadd er hole worl demollished ern di roof unkuvvered korse erv er strenge bleepin noyse. Affter spendin loadsa munni, dey found eat woz old smoke deeteckter in chest urve drawers dey hadd putt dere yeers agew kos det fort eat woz bust :-D


oo DAt maid mei larf, ai fink yu shud tell da fair men tu brung yu anuvver and lett dem despowse ov the breaked wun yu dun want yer owse demollished ore da hattik distroyed cos waer wud wee hyde inkase da grimmer pleeses cumz lukkin fer uss


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Loll ai has er probblem. sum mumfs ergo my smowuk detekkter went funi un kept bleepin fer know reasun. Eat woz verri noyin, sew ai gotts eat dawn (on my attik dore, very important place). i fought eat prolly needid new battries, den faund dey werent replaceable. I wasn't very cross koz de fair brigayde had gibben me eat er instolled eat fer nuffink.
> 
> Enniweys ai chukked it in my understairs kubbord. ern naw eats statted bleepin erginn. IZ dis a keis fer burying in garden? not sposed ter putt dese fings in bin, un eniweys di binnmen maight fink eat wozza bom orr sumfing ern pannik.
> 
> dis ease himportunt kozz dere wozz er kuppel een YUK who hadd er hole worl demollished ern di roof unkuvvered korse erv er strenge bleepin noyse. Affter spendin loadsa munni, dey found eat woz old smoke deeteckter in chest urve drawers dey hadd putt dere yeers agew kos det fort eat woz bust :-D


Mebbe so yu shud teck the bleepin detecter bak tu da firmen. If thay be a stashun hoose neer yu, jus tak it thar an tells em bout it bleepin. Mebbe so they wud gib yu a nu wun. Een if they dunt replace it, at leest yu wil disposd of it properly.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I needs to get a detector miself. Ther use to be wun bilt into the wall of my hows but it wer rite close to the fireplace an ever time I lit a fire, the silly thing started screemin at me, so i tuk i t doun an niver put it bak up. It wirked of the electric wirin in the house but I niver liked that ennyway. If I had a electric fire that cut of the power wat gud wud an electric spoke detecter be? I did have a battry wun but it broke an I kant remember to replace it.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Mebbe so yu shud teck the bleepin detecter bak tu da firmen. If thay be a stashun hoose neer yu, jus tak it thar an tells em bout it bleepin. Mebbe so they wud gib yu a nu wun. Een if they dunt replace it, at leest yu wil disposd of it properly.


yu are rite missy perhaps Lostie kud geeve the faiermans a korl and dey wud send a naice ansum fiaerman to feex eet


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> jes come upp wiv anserr tu my prollen. aise gunner steek itt in di garage, wear ai karnt hier eat butt eat mait skere de stash buggerlars erway. Yes, tis troo, ai has er garage full erv stash.... ern dose off yu whu nows mai hadress wheel get interpol brakin yore dore down eef it getts stollen. dowunt wurri about de cryllik yarn korse mai garage rufe ease maid urv di fainest asbestos munny kood buy een 1930. Tis nort de dangerous kind parrentli butt ai due howuld mi breff wen ai gose een.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


youze bee karful uv dat spestuss m'laydee, mai boys iz in da trayde and fefuze tu werk wiv eny kynde of da stuff


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> oo DAt maid mei larf, ai fink yu shud tell da fair men tu brung yu anuvver and lett dem despowse ov the breaked wun yu dun want yer owse demollished ore da hattik distroyed cos waer wud wee hyde inkase da grimmer pleeses cumz lukkin fer uss


An wi dun wanna beepin detecter up dar wen wi hiden out eether. If the grin pleeze herd it thay wud find the attic. An then they mite even go luk in the garag. An if they gits in the garag thay wud find yur (whisper) stash (sshhh). An yu knows wat a bunch of nittin grimmin polees wud du to that!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Mebbe so yu shud teck the bleepin detecter bak tu da firmen. If thay be a stashun hoose neer yu, jus tak it thar an tells em bout it bleepin. Mebbe so they wud gib yu a nu wun. Een if they dunt replace it, at leest yu wil disposd of it properly.


aise jes goggled dem urn kwested er fyre sefty chekk. orn dere webbsite dey wil kum ern give yu hadvaise bot tins like nort geting drunk ern leevin yer chip pan orn, or droppin yer lit cigs orn sofa den follin ersleep. and dey wil fitt free smowuk teckters datt larst 10 years ... wel larse wun dint sew ai eez titled. aniwei, downt havva chip pan kos ai fink dey is narsti, ai dowunt smowul ern ai aint been drunk since 1980s ... ern dere hadvais larse taim woz two fone em een er fyre (gosh would never think of that one), den waait att beddrume winder ferrem. ai weel urv korse djump iffn de flames er likkin att mi arse, butt eats nott two farr dawun ....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aise jes goggled dem urn kwested er fyre sefty chekk. orn dere webbsite dey wil kum ern give yu hadvaise bot tins like nort geting drunk ern leevin yer chip pan orn, or droppin yer lit cigs orn sofa den follin ersleep. and dey wil fitt free smowuk teckters datt larst 10 years ... wel larse wun dint sew ai eez titled. aniwei, downt havva chip pan kos ai fink dey is narsti, ai dowunt smowul ern ai aint been drunk since 1980s ... ern dere hadvais larse taim woz two fone em een er fyre (gosh would never think of that one), den waait att beddrume winder ferrem. ai weel urv korse djump iffn de flames er likkin att mi arse, butt eats nott two farr dawun ....


well blow mei dahn wiv a fevver oo wud fink tu ring dem fairmen if'n yore owse woz on fyre, silee twerps


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aise jes goggled dem urn kwested er fyre sefty chekk. orn dere webbsite dey wil kum ern give yu hadvaise bot tins like nort geting drunk ern leevin yer chip pan orn, or droppin yer lit cigs orn sofa den follin ersleep. and dey wil fitt free smowuk teckters datt larst 10 years ... wel larse wun dint sew ai eez titled. aniwei, downt havva chip pan kos ai fink dey is narsti, ai dowunt smowul ern ai aint been drunk since 1980s ... ern dere hadvais larse taim woz two fone em een er fyre (gosh would never think of that one), den waait att beddrume winder ferrem. ai weel urv korse djump iffn de flames er likkin att mi arse, butt eats nott two farr dawun ....


Thay kin giv arl ta advizes they wants tu. If I has a far, I'll be getting Clancy and myself the *** out of the house first. Then I wil call the %%% fire dept.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> An wi dun wanna beepin detecter up dar wen wi hiden out eether. If the grin pleeze herd it thay wud find the attic. An then they mite even go luk in the garag. An if they gits in the garag thay wud find yur (whisper) stash (sshhh). An yu knows wat a bunch of nittin grimmin polees wud du to that!


dem grim plis woodent laik de crillik dough hahahahah
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> An wi dun wanna beepin detecter up dar wen wi hiden out eether. If the grin pleeze herd it thay wud find the attic. An then they mite even go luk in the garag. An if they gits in the garag thay wud find yur (whisper) stash (sshhh). An yu knows wat a bunch of nittin grimmin polees wud du to that!


dem grim plis woodent laik de crillik dough hahahahah
:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> well blow mei dahn wiv a fevver oo wud fink tu ring dem fairmen if'n yore owse woz on fyre, silee twerps


Ha Ha Ha LOL and TeHeHe. :roll: :lol:

Dusintt it mayk yu feel safe an secyure, nowin that such brilliant mynds is standin by to pertec yu? 
Kum tu think on it, if I leeves the house an then calls them, du yu theenk they wud tell me to go back inside to wayte fer them to get thar to save me?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Thay kin giv arl ta advizes they wants tu. If I has a far, I'll be getting Clancy and myself the *** out of the house first. Then I wil call the %%% fire dept.


downt fergit da dgin m'laydee


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> dem grim plis woodent laik de crillik dough hahahahah
> :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Tha wud be so tru.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Thay kin giv arl ta advizes they wants tu. If I has a far, I'll be getting Clancy and myself the *** out of the house first. Then I wil call the %%% fire dept.


ai worse finkin how dey gits bloo dawn ladder, but di gude owuld fairmen gits kats stuk in trees. evin katts tending two be stuck ferrer larf. enniweys ai mait gitt hoverkum bai smowuk butt bloo sleep underr di kuvvers ern sumhaw breeves unner dere, sew hai dowunt fink heed nide der kees erv laif.

Akershully - be prepared to cry... there was a fire in australialand. The peepul gott awt but dere woz er litter uv kittens left in house. The doggie (a boy doggie) went an fetched orl de kittens awt. den dee firemenn had to give de doggie oxygen - and it lived

:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

tooday ease my tokkin dey. some time ago, there was a terrible flood in mozambique, and a lady climbed a tree to escape. She was in labour and gave birth up the tree. The helicopter saved them ....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai worse finkin how dey gits bloo dawn ladder, but di gude owuld fairmen gits kats stuk in trees. evin katts tending two be stuck ferrer larf. enniweys ai mait gitt hoverkum bai smowuk butt bloo sleep underr di kuvvers ern sumhaw breeves unner dere, sew hai dowunt fink heed nide der kees erv laif.
> 
> Akershully - be prepared to cry... there was a fire in australialand. The peepul gott awt but dere woz er litter uv kittens left in house. The doggie (a boy doggie) went an fetched orl de kittens awt. den dee firemenn had to give de doggie oxygen - and it lived
> 
> :thumbup:


Now that is a true hero doggie! :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Now that is a true hero doggie! :thumbup:


amen to that misellen. Here the Queen gives medals to brave dogs. That is usually in war time I think. And I think some pigeons got some too - not sure. Those were the pigeons that got the messages to and fro .....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Ha Ha Ha LOL and TeHeHe. :roll: :lol:
> 
> Dusintt it mayk yu feel safe an secyure, nowin that such brilliant mynds is standin by to pertec yu?
> Kum tu think on it, if I leeves the house an then calls them, du yu theenk they wud tell me to go back inside to wayte fer them to get thar to save me?


Tee heeeha yes thatd bee a ferry gud hydear, yu kud putt moore wood on da fyre tu kip eet goin till dey gott there l.o.l till ai pee meisell


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Things are a lot better for the war dogs now. When they first started using dogs in wartime, after the war was over, the dogs were just left behind to become strays. At least that is what the US did. Thank goodness that has changed. Now a lot of the dogs that were strays and adopted by troops in Afghanistan are being brought home by the soldiers that adopted them and given a new home (usually by one of the soldiers in the unit that befriended them in the first place).

I saw an article a couple of days ago about a unit that befriended a stray female dog that eventually had a litter of pups. When the unit was rotated home they managed to arrange for the dog and all of her pups to be brought over also. All of them (mother and puppies) now have homes with the different members of the unit.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Tee heeeha yes thatd bee a ferry gud hydear, yu kud putt moore wood on da fyre tu kip eet goin till dey gott there l.o.l till ai pee meisell


If we keeps this up, we awl gonna be wearin them adult dipers. LOL


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> If we keeps this up, we awl gonna be wearin them adult dipers. LOL


He hee, we dun wanna az ha hakksident orn ower pooter chairez


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> He hee, we dun wanna az ha hakksident orn ower pooter chairez


I fink I gonna put a plastic sheet ower mine, jus to be sayf. ha he


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

enniwun nose er patten fer er plastic backer blankie ai kin seet orn wenn aim reedin wott yu lott sey?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Things are a lot better for the war dogs now. When they first started using dogs in wartime, after the war was over, the dogs were just left behind to become strays. At least that is what the US did. Thank goodness that has changed. Now a lot of the dogs that were strays and adopted by troops in Afghanistan are being brought home by the soldiers that adopted them and given a new home (usually by one of the soldiers in the unit that befriended them in the first place).
> 
> I saw an article a couple of days ago about a unit that befriended a stray female dog that eventually had a litter of pups. When the unit was rotated home they managed to arrange for the dog and all of her pups to be brought over also. All of them (mother and puppies) now have homes with the different members of the unit.


the kind of soldiers ai know wood have smuggled dem bakk! Mai frend hassa bruvver who ease er paratrooper. Sum erv his buddies un himm went two USA where orl the peepul were wunderful to dem - dey dint hafta pay a penny fer ennifing. Soon as dey gott bakk, the commander, who weren't daft ordered em two owpen dere baggs - full uv fire arms wott dey akwired on dere treep. Immediate konfiskashun, and den gibben 2 weeks two lose all the weight dey hadd putt orn, ore dere pay dokket

:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> enniwun nose er patten fer er plastic backer blankie ai kin seet orn wenn aim reedin wott yu lott sey?


No, butt shuve yer blankie in a plaggy carrier bagg, and thatts hud do yer, ai gotted maien rapped een a olde shouwer krtin, then wen ai az a shewer ai juss wipp it orf and ang eet orn a kuuple uv nayles wowend da koobikkul, soe ai gits da bestest uv bofe werlds-- sea-- eezy peezy wen yuz klever lyke wot ai iz :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> the kind of soldiers ai know wood have smuggled dem bakk! Mai frend hassa bruvver who ease er paratrooper. Sum erv his buddies un himm went two USA where orl the peepul were wunderful to dem - dey dint hafta pay a penny fer ennifing. Soon as dey gott bakk, the commander, who weren't daft ordered em two owpen dere baggs - full uv fire arms wott dey akwired on dere treep. Immediate konfiskashun, and den gibben 2 weeks two lose all the weight dey hadd putt orn, ore dere pay dokket
> 
> :thumbup:


I spect sum o them puppies wud ha been smuggled out if they hadnt nown they kud do it legal. (I think soldiers is pretty much alyke everwhare) they gets things dun wun way er nuther. I'v seen kases wher they was refoosed permisson to bring wun home an it got to the noospeppers (o corse no wun wud no how that hoppened). Wunce it gets into a paper, public opinyun takes ower. Nex ting yu know, permission is granted. So by nou, it be pretty eezy fer a soldier to get permissun to bring home an adopted dog. I think there has even been a kupel of children adopted that way as well (only that gets more involved).


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I spect sum o them puppies wud ha been smuggled out if they hadnt nown they kud do it legal. (I think soldiers is pretty much alyke everwhare) they gets things dun wun way er nuther. I'v seen kases wher they was refoosed permisson to bring wun home an it got to the noospeppers (o corse no wun wud no how that hoppened). Wunce it gets into a paper, public opinyun takes ower. Nex ting yu know, permission is granted. So by nou, it be pretty eezy fer a soldier to get permissun to bring home an adopted dog. I think there has even been a kupel of children adopted that way as well (only that gets more involved).


well ai kin see how de chillun is a beat more uvva prollen korse dey haf ter bea super safe, but you du tell de sweetest tings. Ai ollers luv evboddies storrys


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

rait, mus dew sum wipin upp. ai jes smelled bloo orl over ern eey aint heem. aise ivven sniffed misellf case aise bin poo rowling een me slip. butt tis mai folt. ai stepped een summat narsti en dint bovver changin mi shews wen ai kums een frum playn wiz bloo een gardin. un aiz trroddin eet orl ovver.

bye di wey plain wiv bloo ease eezi. yer tekks out his rope tweest, he tekks eat off yer, den yu jes has ter stand seyin "is mine" whail hi runs bawt 40 mph raund yer..... he downt fetch ...


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

bee bakk wen aiz moppid, ern gladd dere aint know skunks in dis kuntri :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> rait, mus dew sum wipin upp. ai jes smelled bloo orl over ern eey aint heem. aise ivven sniffed misellf case aise bin poo rowling een me slip. butt tis mai folt. ai stepped een summat narsti en dint bovver changin mi shews wen ai kums een frum playn wiz bloo een gardin. un aiz trroddin eet orl ovver.
> 
> bye di wey plain wiv bloo ease eezi. yer tekks out his rope tweest, he tekks eat off yer, den yu jes has ter stand seyin "is mine" whail hi runs bawt 40 mph raund yer..... he downt fetch ...


Mai laffin mei pants orf att yu, dares nowt wusserer dan doggy doos on yer shuz(eiz a pooet n dunt know eet) an ai laffed at Blooze gaeme, ee do bee a funnee dawg aiz luv heem :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Mai laffin mei pants orf att yu, dares nowt wusserer dan doggy doos on yer shuz(eiz a pooet n dunt know eet) an ai laffed at Blooze gaeme, ee do bee a funnee dawg aiz luv heem :thumbup:


twerent doggie doo, eat woz foxxie poo, which smelluz summat terribull. en terr fink aid nivver lett my kidds past de doreway wivvout tekking dere shoose oof. ern naw tis mi ..... jes trine ter eet summ tee - cheesy mash un grevvi.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> twerent doggie doo, eat woz foxxie poo, which smelluz summat terribull. en terr fink aid nivver lett my kidds past de doreway wivvout tekking dere shoose oof. ern naw tis mi ..... jes trine ter eet summ tee - cheesy mash un grevvi.


O mi gooness, that reminders mi. I needs tu eet sumthin tu. I been so sleipy awl day I are lyke a zombie and niver even thot to eet. Jus sum tee an a penut butter kraker. Gess I will go check out ta cupbord.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Yu needs to put up a syne tellin them foxees tu go to the wuds to poo. playin in the garden is ok but pooin is a nono


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> O mi gooness, that reminders mi. I needs tu eet sumthin tu. I been so sleipy awl day I are lyke a zombie and niver even thot to eet. Jus sum tee an a penut butter kraker. Gess I will go check out ta cupbord.


eat kwik misellen. iffn yu turns inter er zombie you mite eet me. Sorry you're a sleepy girlie today misellen. datt woz mi yesserday, butt terdeys yam gude.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Yu needs to put up a syne tellin them foxees tu go to the wuds to poo. playin in the garden is ok but pooin is a nono


aiz ommost weeshin dat fokks huntin woz leegal ergin --- butt nott reeli. ai jes put mai rubber cloggs besaid keetchin dore to reminds mi naw.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

naws aize hadda veri veri veri triple wash orl over kleen shower en splashed orn sum nice ole fashunned 4711 cologne, ern ai carnt smel ennyfinks.

yet.....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> eat kwik misellen. iffn yu turns inter er zombie you mite eet me. Sorry you're a sleepy girlie today misellen. datt woz mi yesserday, butt terdeys yam gude.


This sleepie thing is kinda sillee. When I waznt sleepin at nite i wernt this sleepi in the daytyme. Now I be sleepin gud at nyte an its lyke mi body dont want to wake up durin the day.

I skayrd miself a while ago. I got to thinkin that mebbe I were goin into a coma. My Mum and Sister both were diabettic. Mi doctor tests mi regular an he says I dont have it but I got tu thinkin that mebbe I had turned diabetic since mi las checkup and were startin a coma cause thats how I theenk they starts. Then I remembered that I had mi checkup only two weeks ago and they hadn't been time to gett that bad. I went outdoors an walked about sum and thatt waked me up. We kin reely skare owerselves wen we puts ower mind to it.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Pur little foxxies dont know they stinks things up. I bet Blu dont kornplain bout em duz hi? He prolly thawt yu smelt reel gud.

Long time ago, befor I muved heer, we had skunks in the neighborhood. One winter a family of em made its winter home under mi howse - under mi bedrum. I kud heer them under ther but they dint reely bother nuthin. Then wun mornin my alarm clock went off and apparently startled wun o the skunks. OOEEE, I sure didn hit tha snooz button that mornin. LOL that were powerful.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> twerent doggie doo, eat woz foxxie poo, which smelluz summat terribull. en terr fink aid nivver lett my kidds past de doreway wivvout tekking dere shoose oof. ern naw tis mi ..... jes trine ter eet summ tee - cheesy mash un grevvi.


Pore Bloo demferxxiz git eem een trubul wiv fare stinkiepooes Az yu gotted sum narnas tu mash up wid sum kusterd or yogelurt


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> naws aize hadda veri veri veri triple wash orl over kleen shower en splashed orn sum nice ole fashunned 4711 cologne, ern ai carnt smel ennyfinks.
> 
> yet.....


oooo ai members dat 4711 kulognee. and yu kan steel bize eetai allus sprey mesen wid hairs fweshner wiv lavunda    :shock: :roll:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> oooo ai members dat 4711 kulognee. and yu kan steel bize eetai allus sprey mesen wid hairs fweshner wiv lavunda    :shock: :roll:


dat 4711 members me orv mi mum un granny. wen mi dadi wors een hospikkal bawt 3 yeera ergo, he sedd hi nidded summat tu waip heese feyuss ern hands wiv. ai offered heem er 4711 wetwipe, buut hi dint wont peepul tu git rong hidea! Dat is dee man wots bin puttin nivea cream on heese feis sins afore ai worse born lol.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> dat 4711 members me orv mi mum un granny. wen mi dadi wors een hospikkal bawt 3 yeera ergo, he sedd hi nidded summat tu waip heese feyuss ern hands wiv. ai offered heem er 4711 wetwipe, buut hi dint wont peepul tu git rong hidea! Dat is dee man wots bin puttin nivea cream on heese feis sins afore ai worse born lol.


an ai bet eez faece eez smoove haz a babas bum :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> This sleepie thing is kinda sillee. When I waznt sleepin at nite i wernt this sleepi in the daytyme. Now I be sleepin gud at nyte an its lyke mi body dont want to wake up durin the day.
> 
> I skayrd miself a while ago. I got to thinkin that mebbe I were goin into a coma. My Mum and Sister both were diabettic. Mi doctor tests mi regular an he says I dont have it but I got tu thinkin that mebbe I had turned diabetic since mi las checkup and were startin a coma cause thats how I theenk they starts. Then I remembered that I had mi checkup only two weeks ago and they hadn't been time to gett that bad. I went outdoors an walked about sum and thatt waked me up. We kin reely skare owerselves wen we puts ower mind to it.


ai hadd er frend whu hadd a theory dat eef yu tole peepul wot healf prollen yu had or thunk you hadd, yude bi hokay ....ern er prollen shared ease prollen halfed. Ennywey aim shoor yu dowunt gerrit dat fast er tall. mi niece woz seven wen shi gottit, en twos eges afore eet woz deeskuvvered - no coma, nuffink, jes eetin like a hogg ern gitting finner. ai finks yer jes katcin upp orn orl di slipe yer boddi needs, eventshully. But aise sorri youse wurrit kors ai luvs ya

:-D


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> an ai bet eez faece eez smoove haz a babas bum :thumbup:


nott kwat dat smoof, but he aint wrinklee. tis funni


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

write ai has chomped sum yoggit ern peanut butter ern creme fraich mikkst een and den haim gunner beddie byes. Y'all tekk care of youselfs, you hear me?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai hadd er frend whu hadd a theory dat eef yu tole peepul wot healf prollen yu had or thunk you hadd, yude bi hokay ....ern er prollen shared ease prollen halfed. Ennywey aim shoor yu dowunt gerrit dat fast er tall. mi niece woz seven wen shi gottit, en twos eges afore eet woz deeskuvvered - no coma, nuffink, jes eetin like a hogg ern gitting finner. ai finks yer jes katcin upp orn orl di slipe yer boddi needs, eventshully. But aise sorri youse wurrit kors ai luvs ya
> 
> :-D


dont be wurrittin bowt sleepin missy yer boody klok noes wen yu nnedin sliep, i did reed thatt 1/2 hour een da chaire in da arfternune iz as gud as a foo oweres in beddai finks if'n yu goe tu bed erli and gets up erli dat bee ok too-- ai allus siay, eet wen yu ungry drink wen you dry and sleip wen yu fill lyke it


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> write ai has chomped sum yoggit ern peanut butter ern creme fraich mikkst een and den haim gunner beddie byes. Y'all tekk care of youselfs, you hear me?


not goin tu be lorng owt mei bed eever, nite nite you awl see yuz tomorrer sleep well xxzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai hadd er frend whu hadd a theory dat eef yu tole peepul wot healf prollen yu had or thunk you hadd, yude bi hokay ....ern er prollen shared ease prollen halfed. Ennywey aim shoor yu dowunt gerrit dat fast er tall. mi niece woz seven wen shi gottit, en twos eges afore eet woz deeskuvvered - no coma, nuffink, jes eetin like a hogg ern gitting finner. ai finks yer jes katcin upp orn orl di slipe yer boddi needs, eventshully. But aise sorri youse wurrit kors ai luvs ya
> 
> :-D


I no reely skeered. I jus sort o skeered mesel fer a minit er two till I thought about it an kum to mi sensis. Funny, I started wakin up abowt a hour ago an nou I not sleepi hardly at all.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> dont be wurrittin bowt sleepin missy yer boody klok noes wen yu nnedin sliep, i did reed thatt 1/2 hour een da chaire in da arfternune iz as gud as a foo oweres in beddai finks if'n yu goe tu bed erli and gets up erli dat bee ok too-- ai allus siay, eet wen yu ungry drink wen you dry and sleip wen yu fill lyke it


That sounds lyke a gud plan. I jus ate sum mixed nuts an I hav sum canned mangos that I be gonna eet in a litl wyle. I needs to get sum yoghurt wen I goes to the store. I like the greek style yoghurt.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> write ai has chomped sum yoggit ern peanut butter ern creme fraich mikkst een and den haim gunner beddie byes. Y'all tekk care of youselfs, you hear me?


Ladee Lostie, i thought was gon beddie byes. I see yu still wif us but it be gettin layte whar yu are.

Now that I'm awayk I think I will du sum nittin. I tried erlier but was jus gettin mesel kornfused. Picked it up an tuk about too minits tu figger out which hand to hold the bleepin needles in. I cided that mebbe it wernt a gud tyme to nit. But I gonna try it agin.

Nity Nite


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

misellen said:


> That sounds lyke a gud plan. I jus ate sum mixed nuts an I hav sum canned mangos that I be gonna eet in a litl wyle. I needs to get sum yoghurt wen I goes to the store. I like the greek style yoghurt.


Iff'n yew find Liberte...ENJOY! 3 flavors, fruit on bottom (must mix with spoon)...but SOO yummy!!!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Iff'n yew find Liberte...ENJOY! 3 flavors, fruit on bottom (must mix with spoon)...but SOO yummy!!!


I gets Liberte at Publix. I is GOOD. Almost like eating ice cream. I also like the regular Greek style yogurts (cant remember the brand but its Ch---)


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

After bein haf asleep all day, guess who woke up at 1:00AM (3 hours of sleep) and kant go back to sleep.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> After bein haf asleep all day, guess who woke up at 1:00AM (3 hours of sleep) and kant go back to sleep.


pooe ole hanti misellen. did sliip fing ease er pain in di buttucks. Erse lorng erse it dunt mekk yu fiel obbel. ai used ter wekk upp at 3 in de mornin, butt sune lerned dat everiting in di wurld seems tebbil den. tass wots gude bawt KP - ollers sumwun erweik.... in dem deys ai went did di grossery shopin (it were sew siting when de beed stores woz lowed to gew 24 hores) or ai red n red n red. nau ai leesens to bbc world servis, but not iffn dere gewin orn bawt wars all de taim .... :-D


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ai wunder how glennie's narsti kowuld is two dei? ai no her pat uv di kuntri has hadd badd rain ern is kowld. howpup sheese wel rapped upp.

Jed luked at wivver forkast fer leeds, urn wi ease gonner gerrit terday. Yesterday they sain that sunday would be "fresh" in leeds - dat is stiff upper lipped bbbc tork fer dont go out ness you weigh at least 300 pounds and am waring ledd butes. Terday is gusts, which means wave gudebai ter yer roof.

Saddest fing we get here iffn there's a lot of rain then high winds at dis time of year when de trees are full of leaves is that big oaks that might be 2 or 3 hundred years old just go roots up. There's others much worse off in the world, but that is still sad to me.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ear ai iz,awl rapped up cuz eet iz bluumi cowld, ai izunt gowin owt tudae ai myte catch up on mei sleip wot ai din git larst nyte wiv koffeen, Now m'lady ai tink dem yogelurts kazziex torkin bowt is dem fwute korneres fink dai bee Mullers== naice ant kweeeemie.
eet beened rayni awl nyte and neow eats heddin fore leads,ai cann sea awl the beeg twease bleowieen abowt, den eet beez dangerful tu trafeek wen beeg brarnchiz forl in da kuntry laynes goin tu get mai hed doewn neow soe will cathch ter layters --eets onlee 11.00 am butt mai eyez leeds eez dwoopin x x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ear ai iz,awl rapped up cuz eet iz bluumi cowld, ai izunt gowin owt tudae ai myte catch up on mei sleip wot ai din git larst nyte wiv koffeen, Now m'lady ai tink dem yogelurts kazziex torkin bowt is dem fwute korneres fink dai bee Mullers== naice ant kweeeemie.
> eet beened rayni awl nyte and neow eats heddin fore leads,ai cann sea awl the beeg twease bleowieen abowt, den eet beez dangerful tu trafeek wen beeg brarnchiz forl in da kuntry laynes goin tu get mai hed doewn neow soe will cathch ter layters --eets onlee 11.00 am butt mai eyez leeds eez dwoopin x x


snuggle up well dear friend glennie, weesh ai kood tukk yu inter bedd ern bea yore nursie. ern ai howps you du gitts betterer sune. Luvs ya

:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> pooe ole hanti misellen. did sliip fing ease er pain in di buttucks. Erse lorng erse it dunt mekk yu fiel obbel. ai used ter wekk upp at 3 in de mornin, butt sune lerned dat everiting in di wurld seems tebbil den. tass wots gude bawt KP - ollers sumwun erweik.... in dem deys ai went did di grossery shopin (it were sew siting when de beed stores woz lowed to gew 24 hores) or ai red n red n red. nau ai leesens to bbc world servis, but not iffn dere gewin orn bawt wars all de taim .... :-D


I do a lot i reedin at 2-3-4 in the mornin tu. Suntymes I jus gets a cup o tea and go outside an sit fer a wyle. I luks at the stars and listen fer the big owl wat calls out about that tyme ever nite. That seems to relax me mor than enything. 
Yur rite bout everting lukin bad at that tyme of night(day?). Las nite fer sum reesin I got to thinkin bout my ex and got furius mad all ower agin (its been 40 years since I last saw him) LOL.
Then I got a gas bubble and decided I mite be havin a hart attack an darn neer called fer a ambulance (wudnt I ha been embarrased when that gas bubble busted an the major big BURP comed outt) I had jus been reeden an article about women's hart attacks feelin like gas. Lots o times a woman will think its gas and take a antacid, go back to bed, and niver wake up. So naturly the first time I had a spot of gas in the middle of the nite Hypochondria took over. 
Ennyway, I went back to sleep about 5 AM and Lo an Behold - Im still alive this mornin.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai wunder how glennie's narsti kowuld is two dei? ai no her pat uv di kuntri has hadd badd rain ern is kowld. howpup sheese wel rapped upp.
> 
> Jed luked at wivver forkast fer leeds, urn wi ease gonner gerrit terday. Yesterday they sain that sunday would be "fresh" in leeds - dat is stiff upper lipped bbbc tork fer dont go out ness you weigh at least 300 pounds and am waring ledd butes. Terday is gusts, which means wave gudebai ter yer roof.
> 
> Saddest fing we get here iffn there's a lot of rain then high winds at dis time of year when de trees are full of leaves is that big oaks that might be 2 or 3 hundred years old just go roots up. There's others much worse off in the world, but that is still sad to me.


I know wat yu meen bout the big old trees. It brakes mi heart to see the reely old ones go over lyke that. But then everbody knows I be sumthin of a tree hugger. I do luv the trees. I think it goes back to when I were a schoolgirl and we red the poem

Woodsman spare that tree
Touch not a single bough
In youth it sheltered me
And I'll protect it now.

I don't remember the rest of it nor who wrote it but somehow that stanza sunk into my hart and never left.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ear ai iz,awl rapped up cuz eet iz bluumi cowld, ai izunt gowin owt tudae ai myte catch up on mei sleip wot ai din git larst nyte wiv koffeen, Now m'lady ai tink dem yogelurts kazziex torkin bowt is dem fwute korneres fink dai bee Mullers== naice ant kweeeemie.
> eet beened rayni awl nyte and neow eats heddin fore leads,ai cann sea awl the beeg twease bleowieen abowt, den eet beez dangerful tu trafeek wen beeg brarnchiz forl in da kuntry laynes goin tu get mai hed doewn neow soe will cathch ter layters --eets onlee 11.00 am butt mai eyez leeds eez dwoopin x x


Glennie, yu make sure yu keep yer chest gud an warm to brake up that cough. When I gets a chest cowld, I puts a heetin pad er hot water bottle on my chest and it helps a lot.

Cuddle up and kiep warm.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

gude fer yu misellen. ern aid lurve ter see de starrs sumtaimes, butt wiv oll de strit laitin een er sitty laik dis, ern klowds en stuf, taint likely ..... de moon does shain intter mai kitchin dough. ai laiks datt.

ass fer hexes, wel dowunt wee orl? mine hadd teribull hipkondria ern allers fort hi hadda brain toomer. Took mi twenny yiers two mekk heem shurrup bawt eat. Ivri taim hi hadd er peyn een hise bak or ankull ore summat aid tel heem twoz heese brain tumer sliding down frum heese brein.......

affors high mett heem hi hadd turribul piles. was hokey wen ai eentodoosed heem tu konsept urve veggitables. Butt wun taim hi left heese coat orn train. Een dose days evribuddy whu wurked in an hoffis in Lundun wore er navy blue coat. He nivver went two lorst propperty kos de ownlee identifikation for eat wozza toob urve hemmyroyd oinkment een de pokkit. :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Glennie, yu make sure yu keep yer chest gud an warm to brake up that cough. When I gets a chest cowld, I puts a heetin pad er hot water bottle on my chest and it helps a lot.
> 
> Cuddle up and kiep warm.


glennie, goose fat anna peese urve red flannel underr yer libberty boddis. ern loads vick.... ai laiks vick

an fore yore coff, meek sure you suck a fisherman's friend ....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

For anyone who thinks I have a mind like a sewer, I should point out we truly have cough lozenges called Fishermen's Friends in UK.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

okay, the kold and wind has now hit leeds. not the rain yet. az ai still konpletely refuse to put my heating on in September, I am akkershully wearing a onesie.Even at my age. I thought they were silly until my son came round wearing one. He got it in a closing down sale, so I asked him to get me one. By the time he got back, there were only men's XLs left, but I said get it anyway - too cheap to miss. Well, yes, it is ginormous. I'm 5 ft 7 ins if I stand up straight. I had though just rolling up the legs would do .... but then I found the crotch was around my knees. One belt later, I look a bit like the Michelin man, but, boy am I cosy!

One good thing is it is cut for a man, so it accommodates child bearing hips....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes ai fink as wee git older we do paneek abeet wen sunfink unusal happuns, ai had a payne in chest a wile ago, den ai did a grate beeg burrrrp and feeled betterer


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> gude fer yu misellen. ern aid lurve ter see de starrs sumtaimes, butt wiv oll de strit laitin een er sitty laik dis, ern klowds en stuf, taint likely ..... de moon does shain intter mai kitchin dough. ai laiks datt.
> 
> ass fer hexes, wel dowunt wee orl? mine hadd teribull hipkondria ern allers fort hi hadda brain toomer. Took mi twenny yiers two mekk heem shurrup bawt eat. Ivri taim hi hadd er peyn een hise bak or ankull ore summat aid tel heem twoz heese brain tumer sliding down frum heese brein.......
> 
> affors high mett heem hi hadd turribul piles. was hokey wen ai eentodoosed heem tu konsept urve veggitables. Butt wun taim hi left heese coat orn train. Een dose days evribuddy whu wurked in an hoffis in Lundun wore er navy blue coat. He nivver went two lorst propperty kos de ownlee identifikation for eat wozza toob urve hemmyroyd oinkment een de pokkit. :thumbup: :-D


LOL keeping your dignity can be espensive. LOL

A kuple of weiks ago I were desprit fer sumthin to put on mi moskeeto bytes to stop the ichin. I went tu the closes store but the onli fing they had that had ennything in it fer pain er ichin was a hemeroid creme. So I bawt it - it wurked reel gud at stoppin the ichin and now if I ever hets hemmis, i be reddy fer em.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> For anyone who thinks I have a mind like a sewer, I should point out we truly have cough lozenges called Fishermen's Friends in UK.


shure yu do LOL

Akshuly, I've seen those lozenges in sum o the stores over here tu, they supos to be pretty gud.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> okay, the kold and wind has now hit leeds. not the rain yet. az ai still konpletely refuse to put my heating on in September, I am akkershully wearing a onesie.Even at my age. I thought they were silly until my son came round wearing one. He got it in a closing down sale, so I asked him to get me one. By the time he got back, there were only men's XLs left, but I said get it anyway - too cheap to miss. Well, yes, it is ginormous. I'm 5 ft 7 ins if I stand up straight. I had though just rolling up the legs would do .... but then I found the crotch was around my knees. One belt later, I look a bit like the Michelin man, but, boy am I cosy!
> 
> One good thing is it is cut for a man, so it accommodates child bearing hips....


I reely needs to get wun of them. I mite haf to go online fer it tho, cause sum stuff lyke that yu jus don find in Florida stores. We has to keep up the myth that is dunt get cold heer. :hunf:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Yes ai fink as wee git older we do paneek abeet wen sunfink unusal happuns, ai had a payne in chest a wile ago, den ai did a grate beeg burrrrp and feeled betterer


Yeh, las nite I finly had a big burp and a big "sorta lowd sumthin else" an then I started feelin better.

I theen part of reesin fer panikin is bein alone. When yu no thar isnt ennybody to help yu, it kan get skary. The odd thing bout it isn't so much that I mite die. Its that I worry that no wun wuld no and Clancy wud be shut up in the howse with no way to get fud er water.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm gonna haf to leeve fer a lil whyle. I hasta go du a mistry shop at a McDonalds. Be back later.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> LOL keeping your dignity can be espensive. LOL
> 
> A kuple of weiks ago I were desprit fer sumthin to put on mi moskeeto bytes to stop the ichin. I went tu the closes store but the onli fing they had that had ennything in it fer pain er ichin was a hemeroid creme. So I bawt it - it wurked reel gud at stoppin the ichin and now if I ever hets hemmis, i be reddy fer em.


aise hear hemmiroyd kreem is gude fer bags under eyes - moddells youse eat. I'll hang onter orl mi sett uv luggidge fust

:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Yeh, las nite I finly had a big burp and a big "sorta lowd sumthin else" an then I started feelin better.
> 
> I theen part of reesin fer panikin is bein alone. When yu no thar isnt ennybody to help yu, it kan get skary. The odd thing bout it isn't so much that I mite die. Its that I worry that no wun wuld no and Clancy wud be shut up in the howse with no way to get fud er water.


aise stubbun bawt leevin lone, ut ai have semm wurri bawt bloo. hees nort fussy bawt kweek slurp owter toylett, ern ai spose hi kude gitt di kubbud dore ti dee bry dorg fude hopen but .....

wenna hadter hav ern mergensy ct scan urn lumber punksher mai yunger sunn wos een leeds butt holder wun een lundun. older sunn desprutli arskin how ai woz feelin. Heez bruvver sed, dowunt be bleepin stoopid, orl sheezes bovverd bawt ease de dorg lol


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

nivver nivver try fisherman's friends ... ness yu have no tayste budds. een er veri importunt hexam, ai givs wun ter mi frend korse shi hadda coff. shi rote her naim orn top off de arnser pepper, den rann ter winder (one uv dem owuld victorian wuns wear yo hasta stand orn er chair urn pull down the sash) ern spatt eat owt. de nunns were not emryoused ...


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> For anyone who thinks I have a mind like a sewer, I should point out we truly have cough lozenges called Fishermen's Friends in UK.


ai love fishermans fwends=== ai marrid a sayler burt ee wozunt fwends wiv fishermenp ee ownley lyked laydiz- ai seed sum koff rocks cawled Kill Koff, ai sniff Olasterd Oil eet kleers yer tubes. Dat wind eez wistellin doewn my tchimllee, butt ai naice n kozee ai lyted mei wood burner and Boris loves eet


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai love fishermans fwends=== ai marrid a sayler burt ee wozunt fwends wiv fishermenp ee ownley lyked laydiz- ai seed sum koff rocks cawled Kill Koff, ai sniff Olasterd Oil eet kleers yer tubes. Dat wind eez wistellin doewn my tchimllee, butt ai naice n kozee ai lyted mei wood burner and Boris loves eet


Dat olbas oil is gude. An sew are smelling salts - you know, laik victorian ledees had. kweek sneef, butt keep yer eyes shut taight urn eet kleers yer sinuses laik madjick. Dyu rememer Victory V's? mi bruv ern mi yoused ter suck em arfer swimin ter worm us up -dem swimmin barfs nivver was heeted. Sore sum recently, un got sum. Dint teyste de same - know chloroform or ether inn dem enni more. Spoilsports. My boys like Uncle Joe's balls . you kan gettem een er tinn. Bit like humbuggs.

Glad Boris enjoying heemself. Hope your nott een a smokefree zone ore aisle tel. Shh butt aise gorra open fire te burn wude orn. don't fink kawnsil bovver mutch dese days ...win ai muved hier eet wz sew funni. mai boys youshully have dere eyes glood two telly or summat laik datt, butt dey jes wotched di far orl nite long ....

ai dowunt bovver mutch wiv far dese deys, but has got wot lukes jes laik a wood stove een de farplace. reel gude himmiteshun. does heet but nais in winner ter jes put eet orn sews eet downt heet butt lukes laik eet is...dee stove kin bea muved outta wei iffen ai needs ter chop di wuud daun ter heet mi krillik up.

ai kin rekkimend onesies ... but gow have reglar peedels korse tekks a bitter time tu urnzeep.... pleeze downt mek mi larf two mutch


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aise hear hemmiroyd kreem is gude fer bags under eyes - moddells youse eat. I'll hang onter orl mi sett uv luggidge fust
> 
> :thumbup:


Now that you mention it, I hev herd thet tu but ai dunt fink I wants it aroun mi eyes. I nos its kums klene frum the tube, but somehou - - - jus the thought of whar it supose to be used - - -LOL :XD:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

whens de nex coronation street? Wai duz enniboddi gitt mareed dere - ollers end een teers....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Now that you mention it, I hev herd thet tu but ai dunt fink I wants it aroun mi eyes. I nos its kums klene frum the tube, but somehou - - - jus the thought of whar it supose to be used - - -LOL :XD:


 kinda off puttin aint eat. Orlmowst erse badd az moddels wi eet kleenex tu fill dem upp. Dowunt feenk itt has kalleries een eat, but ... I hope dey youse kleen uns 
:XD:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aise stubbun bawt leevin lone, ut ai have semm wurri bawt bloo. hees nort fussy bawt kweek slurp owter toylett, ern ai spose hi kude gitt di kubbud dore ti dee bry dorg fude hopen but .....
> 
> wenna hadter hav ern mergensy ct scan urn lumber punksher mai yunger sunn wos een leeds butt holder wun een lundun. older sunn desprutli arskin how ai woz feelin. Heez bruvver sed, dowunt be bleepin stoopid, orl sheezes bovverd bawt ease de dorg lol


I spect yunger sun wer rite tu. I no wat yu meen bout been stubborn. I dunt want tu live wit nobody, I likes mi freedum. I jus needs tu figger sum way tu be sure Clancy will be OK. I dunt think he culd reech the toilet bowl water wifout fallen it!. I du keep a bowl of water that wud last him a few days, but I dont think he kud get to the fud. I think they probly sum sort of call in plan where pipple call eech uver an check on em, I jus haven luked intu it cause it seems like it wuld be a aggravation mos of the time. I jus gonna havta figger it out.

In a kuple of yeers, I plan to sell mi howse an move into a retirement apartment. Mos of them has some sort of check up service if they dont see er heer frum yu ever day. But I wud still have mi privacy and kud kum an go as I pleezed.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

hafta gow soon. aise gort dehli belly or montezumas revenge, or de runs frum di hantibiotokalls. yet nuvver dokker twomorrer, urn mi moanin ergen bawt meddikeshunn ......

niet night orl, gude nittin ern luvli stargazin iffn yu karnt sliip xxxx


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> nivver nivver try fisherman's friends ... ness yu have no tayste budds. een er veri importunt hexam, ai givs wun ter mi frend korse shi hadda coff. shi rote her naim orn top off de arnser pepper, den rann ter winder (one uv dem owuld victorian wuns wear yo hasta stand orn er chair urn pull down the sash) ern spatt eat owt. de nunns were not emryoused ...


LOL Them nuns kin be so fussy. Wen I first started skool in the first grade, I were in a catholic skool. Then we muved an the public skool were so close to the howse that I were switched to public skool. I spect it were a gud thing too, cause even in first grade and in jus a few weeks off skool, I had been in trubble wif the nun a kuple of times. I don't theenk I wud have had a ver suksefful skool kareer if I had staid in Catholic skool. LOL I wernt eggzakly a non-cornformist, I jus sorta lyked duin things mi own way. Sumhow I niver seemed to git in trubble in public skool, well, not offen ennyway. 
I wer luky tho cause the principal tuk a liken tu mi and when I did happen to get sint to the orfic, He wud let me sit in the office wif him and we talked and then he let me run errends fer him, so I wud be runnin awl over the skool and havin a gud ol tyme. I gess the teechers figgered it wernt no use tryin to get me disciplined.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> whens de nex coronation street? Wai duz enniboddi gitt mareed dere - ollers end een teers....


next corrie munday 7,30 second arf 8 30 m'layddee-- aiz gonna maek yu larf neow soe better git dat onsie unzeeped. Ai sittin wiv the holbass stik up me norsrul, wish eid gotted two soe i kud haz wun up each hoel., fink Boris wunders wot heez lukkin att, fink ee be frykund


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> hafta gow soon. aise gort dehli belly or montezumas revenge, or de runs frum di hantibiotokalls. yet nuvver dokker twomorrer, urn mi moanin ergen bawt meddikeshunn ......
> 
> niet night orl, gude nittin ern luvli stargazin iffn yu karnt sliip xxxx


neit nite lovsie, get that zip opun on the waey ti the lavxx


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Dat olbas oil is gude. An sew are smelling salts - you know, laik victorian ledees had. kweek sneef, butt keep yer eyes shut taight urn eet kleers yer sinuses laik madjick. Dyu rememer Victory V's? mi bruv ern mi yoused ter suck em arfer swimin ter worm us up -dem swimmin barfs nivver was heeted. Sore sum recently, un got sum. Dint teyste de same - know chloroform or ether inn dem enni more. Spoilsports. My boys like Uncle Joe's balls . you kan gettem een er tinn. Bit like humbuggs.
> 
> Glad Boris enjoying heemself. Hope your nott een a smokefree zone ore aisle tel. Shh butt aise gorra open fire te burn wude orn. don't fink kawnsil bovver mutch dese days ...win ai muved hier eet wz sew funni. mai boys youshully have dere eyes glood two telly or summat laik datt, butt dey jes wotched di far orl nite long ....
> 
> ...


If they gots a flap on em wif buttons, mebbe so yu shud switch em out fer velcro. Then yu kud jus giv it a rip as yu wint runnin.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> kinda off puttin aint eat. Orlmowst erse badd az moddels wi eet kleenex tu fill dem upp. Dowunt feenk itt has kalleries een eat, but ... I hope dey youse kleen uns
> :XD:


I dunno, if they eat used ones at leest they wud get a litl bit of new trishun.

Oh golly gee, I theenk Im gonna be sick. LOL :hunf:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> next corrie munday 7,30 second arf 8 30 m'layddee-- aiz gonna maek yu larf neow soe better git dat onsie unzeeped. Ai sittin wiv the holbass stik up me norsrul, wish eid gotted two soe i kud haz wun up each hoel., fink Boris wunders wot heez lukkin att, fink ee be frykund


Du the holbass be one of them sniffer tubes what has the smelly stuff that goes all the up the sinus to the brain box? I use one o those what is made my the vicks peeple. they werks pretty gud tu.

Sumtymes I puts a few drops of peppermint oil in a cup of hot water an sniff at that. That opens things up tu.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Du the holbass be one of them sniffer tubes what has the smelly stuff that goes all the up the sinus to the brain box? I use one o those what is made my the vicks peeple. they werks pretty gud tu.
> 
> Sumtymes I puts a few drops of peppermint oil in a cup of hot water an sniff at that. That opens things up tu.


Yes missy dems same as vicks, thems certinlly cleers yer nose, ai will try puttin sum peppermint hoyle in da hot warter and have a sniff. ai orf to beddy byes neow, ai hope yu gets a gud nites sleip, see yu tomorrow x x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Du the holbass be one of them sniffer tubes what has the smelly stuff that goes all the up the sinus to the brain box? I use one o those what is made my the vicks peeple. they werks pretty gud tu.
> 
> Sumtymes I puts a few drops of peppermint oil in a cup of hot water an sniff at that. That opens things up tu.


peppermint oil n hot worter reemaind me uv er naise ole fashioned wun. Big bowl erv hot water, some Friars Balsam (I think it was like vick or olbas oil) den er towel over yer head sew you kood breeve eat orl in. Dey do dat kind erve ting now ern korl eet er booty treetmint ai finks ......

kors ai hazza pashun fer veri owld ause kippin bukes, when mi fust sun got croup, ai knew wotta do - feel di baffroom tub en run de shower wivs loadsa hott wotter sew de babbi woz breevin orl de steem whail di dok kemm. ai woz kongradoolated orn mi nollidge.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> If they gots a flap on em wif buttons, mebbe so yu shud switch em out fer velcro. Then yu kud jus giv it a rip as yu wint runnin.


datt wood bea gude hidea. dis wun ownli kost £7.50, but iffen ai kun fains ernivver dat aint a squillion pounds aisle mekk sure eat as gort velcro - an fitts sew ai dowunt need ter undu de belt two. mebbie cheeper ter git sum tena ladies dough (i think dey is korld depends in your land) lol


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

eez enyboddy their, ai beaned up fore adges, att leest the raynes stoppt and naice blu skies, verry weendy tho


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> peppermint oil n hot worter reemaind me uv er naise ole fashioned wun. Big bowl erv hot water, some Friars Balsam (I think it was like vick or olbas oil) den er towel over yer head sew you kood breeve eat orl in. Dey do dat kind erve ting now ern korl eet er booty treetmint ai finks ......
> 
> kors ai hazza pashun fer veri owld ause kippin bukes, when mi fust sun got croup, ai knew wotta do - feel di baffroom tub en run de shower wivs loadsa hott wotter sew de babbi woz breevin orl de steem whail di dok kemm. ai woz kongradoolated orn mi nollidge.


ai bleeves een awl dem ol fashun remedys, ower muvvers new wot woz wot and din corst a lots a muny eevers


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> eez enyboddy their, ai beaned up fore adges, att leest the raynes stoppt and naice blu skies, verry weendy tho


Scotty beamed you up? Where are you? loadsa rain een nite, butt naw sunny and weeeendy. Larse eneing de foxxis whirr havvin err scrap ern ai gotts fedd upp, ern ent awt ern klapped mi ands reely ard ter mekkem go wey. Orl bloo did woz sit orn heese bedd wiv hiss eers pricked up ..... cupla wiks ergo my hex add is dore hopen kos urve hotteness, den hi faund two jes sittin orn patio lukin att heem ...

lol, wons wen me hex add hees dore opwen laik datt, bloo went reysin een, an ai hurd a beeg skreeem. mr ex lostie wors ersleep in frunt uv crikkit orn telli ern gotta terble frait 
:-D


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I dunno, if they eat used ones at leest they wud get a litl bit of new trishun.
> 
> Oh golly gee, I theenk Im gonna be sick. LOL :hunf:


oh dey du dat two misellen :XD:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Scotty beamed you up? Where are you? loadsa rain een nite, butt naw sunny and weeeendy. Larse eneing de foxxis whirr havvin err scrap ern ai gotts fedd upp, ern ent awt ern klapped mi ands reely ard ter mekkem go wey. Orl bloo did woz sit orn heese bedd wiv hiss eers pricked up ..... cupla wiks ergo my hex add is dore hopen kos urve hotteness, den hi faund two jes sittin orn patio lukin att heem ...
> 
> lol, wons wen me hex add hees dore opwen laik datt, bloo went reysin een, an ai hurd a beeg skreeem. mr ex lostie wors ersleep in frunt uv crikkit orn telli ern gotta terble frait
> :-D


scorty beemed me orf dahn thedorkters, ee gived mei sum hantibifoculs fore mei weezy chest.
dems forxiz bee norty faytin lyke dat, woz dey maykin dat skreetchin barky sorta noyze lyke diss -- uuu eee skeeity skreet, ai gud att dooin persumashuns of hanimuls'
owz yuz tummy tudai u sed it woz gypsy tummy or delli belli, eez dat medikal mann kummin tydai


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

gude fer scorty, you nide ter mekk shore of wheezy chests. aize gort di runns summat turbel, butt doc seys know kolera een deesrtrik serrer hundrid yeers. TB dunn kum bakk butt wens ai gort mi TB shot er zillion yeers ergo, dey tested fust. Mi un nuvver gurl wot hadd leeved een Singapore wos pozzitiv ern had ter haff chest hexreis. Turn out we wox eemoon kos we had bowf cort eet in forren lands but arr boddies had fort eet orf. Evriboddy ded jelus kos we dint have de jab den.

di dokker givs me difrint hantibiotikalls ern er poo stopper . That be a medecine one, nott enifink else.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> gude fer scorty, you nide ter mekk shore of wheezy chests. aize gort di runns summat turbel, butt doc seys know kolera een deesrtrik serrer hundrid yeers. TB dunn kum bakk butt wens ai gort mi TB shot er zillion yeers ergo, dey tested fust. Mi un nuvver gurl wot hadd leeved een Singapore wos pozzitiv ern had ter haff chest hexreis. Turn out we wox eemoon kos we had bowf cort eet in forren lands but arr boddies had fort eet orf. Evriboddy ded jelus kos we dint have de jab den.
> 
> di dokker givs me difrint hantibiotikalls ern er poo stopper . That be a medecine one, nott enifink else.


yu pore gerl, ai haytes abbin dem runz,, ai opin da hantiboktayles meake dem stopp,yu and dat uvver gerl in singinpore woz lukkie two be himmune tu TeeBee, and dint ned dem jabs.ai ope yu sune fill betterer and stopp runnin xx


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

fank you glennie my love. Torking orf tea bi, mai housekipper (wen ai wos ded posh) had been mareed two a soojer urn dey woz stationed in Germanland. A friend came to visist one day, with a terrible cough. As the soon to be ex friend was leaving, she metioned she had TB. Twos mai housekipper who ended upp in a sannytorium fer 3 mumfs. Urn err gude jobb her hubby wernt aloud ter shute servillains


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> datt wood bea gude hidea. dis wun ownli kost £7.50, but iffen ai kun fains ernivver dat aint a squillion pounds aisle mekk sure eat as gort velcro - an fitts sew ai dowunt need ter undu de belt two. mebbie cheeper ter git sum tena ladies dough (i think dey is korld depends in your land) lol


I been lukin at those Depends laytly. If I keeps gettin wurser I jus myte be neiden em. espeshully whin I laffs so muc on this syte. I has barely mayde it to the pottee a kuple o tymes an I has been nown to drible a bit also.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai bleeves een awl dem ol fashun remedys, ower muvvers new wot woz wot and din corst a lots a muny eevers


An them remedies arnt as hard on the bodee as sum of the modern Kemikal stuff wat the dokters perskrybes. Thar ar a kuple of websites for them they call em "natural healing" or "home remedies".


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Scotty beamed you up? Where are you? loadsa rain een nite, butt naw sunny and weeeendy. Larse eneing de foxxis whirr havvin err scrap ern ai gotts fedd upp, ern ent awt ern klapped mi ands reely ard ter mekkem go wey. Orl bloo did woz sit orn heese bedd wiv hiss eers pricked up ..... cupla wiks ergo my hex add is dore hopen kos urve hotteness, den hi faund two jes sittin orn patio lukin att heem ...
> 
> lol, wons wen me hex add hees dore opwen laik datt, bloo went reysin een, an ai hurd a beeg skreeem. mr ex lostie wors ersleep in frunt uv crikkit orn telli ern gotta terble frait
> :-D


Well of korse he wer ryte to be afeerd. Blu be a feroshus beest dont hi? :lol:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> oh dey du dat two misellen :XD:


Gross, grose, grows. :thumbdown:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> fank you glennie my love. Torking orf tea bi, mai housekipper (wen ai wos ded posh) had been mareed two a soojer urn dey woz stationed in Germanland. A friend came to visist one day, with a terrible cough. As the soon to be ex friend was leaving, she metioned she had TB. Twos mai housekipper who ended upp in a sannytorium fer 3 mumfs. Urn err gude jobb her hubby wernt aloud ter shute servillains


Gud greef! That kind o frend nobodee needs. I thot pipple wif TB was kwaranteend until they wernt kontagus enny more. Thar was a rise in TB among the homeless here but I theenk the helth pipple hav been giving free preventive shots to get it under kontrol, so I havent herd much bout it laytly.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Well of korse he wer ryte to be afeerd. Blu be a feroshus beest dont hi? :lol:


only wen heese runin 40mph rawnd yer sofa pantin sew heese teef ease showin

:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Gud greef! That kind o frend nobodee needs. I thot pipple wif TB was kwaranteend until they wernt kontagus enny more. Thar was a rise in TB among the homeless here but I theenk the helth pipple hav been giving free preventive shots to get it under kontrol, so I havent herd much bout it laytly.


kos we gitsa lotta peepul een leeds frum Pakistan an Bangladesh, sew di bebbies get nokkulated very soon. Jest has ter bee ....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I been lukin at those Depends laytly. If I keeps gettin wurser I jus myte be neiden em. espeshully whin I laffs so muc on this syte. I has barely mayde it to the pottee a kuple o tymes an I has been nown to drible a bit also.


ai haint hadd two mutch trubble orn datt frunt yett - but aive reesently learnted two havva pee wevver ai tinks ai needs wun or nort iff ais gunner fill de kitchen seenk. Wen mai SIL bort er huge trampyleen fer her kidds, ai arsked her wott eet woz laik tu have a go ...... she sedd is fun, but hazza wee fust .. maind yu shi iz taini likkel leddy ern hadd fore ten pound bebbies.

:-D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

aiz just bean afeared-- ai fort sumbuddie had breaked eento mei owuse and steeled my eegitbox kontruoler ai kudnt blaeme Boris coz cats dunt pinch fings lyke wot doggies du.den ai finded eet deown da syde of mei sofar wot ryziz tu leeft yor leggs up-- whew-- fort ai wassna goewin tu be abul tu wotch Corrie tunyte


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai haint hadd two mutch trubble orn datt frunt yett - but aive reesently learnted two havva pee wevver ai tinks ai needs wun or nort iff ais gunner fill de kitchen seenk. Wen mai SIL bort er huge trampyleen fer her kidds, ai arsked her wott eet woz laik tu have a go ...... she sedd is fun, but hazza wee fust .. maind yu shi iz taini likkel leddy ern hadd fore ten pound bebbies.
> 
> :-D


wenn ai hadda go, ai woz owkay, but summhaw mi pellvick flore dint keep een taime wiv rest urve mi

:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> aiz just bean afeared-- ai fort sumbuddie had breaked eento mei owuse and steeled my eegitbox kontruoler ai kudnt blaeme Boris coz cats dunt pinch fings lyke wot doggies du.den ai finded eet deown da syde of mei sofar wot ryziz tu leeft yor leggs up-- whew-- fort ai wassna goewin tu be abul tu wotch Corrie tunyte


wel ai koont faind mi iron fer eidgis, butt dee saidid nobbodi wood brrekk een ter steel un iron. denn ai faund eat underr er bigg pail urve summer stuff dat needid ioning. fank goodniss eats ortum goin orn weenter know, gorra nuvver 12 munfs tignorr eat ....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> aiz just bean afeared-- ai fort sumbuddie had breaked eento mei owuse and steeled my eegitbox kontruoler ai kudnt blaeme Boris coz cats dunt pinch fings lyke wot doggies du.den ai finded eet deown da syde of mei sofar wot ryziz tu leeft yor leggs up-- whew-- fort ai wassna goewin tu be abul tu wotch Corrie tunyte


azz yu know ai ownli wotch eye pleyer, sew leev eat fer chris two faind de thingummjiggs when hees eraund. Oh how ai don't mees di daze wen mi bruvvers sed deyd beet mi upp if ai dint gerrup ter turn dee sweetch ....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai haint hadd two mutch trubble orn datt frunt yett - but aive reesently learnted two havva pee wevver ai tinks ai needs wun or nort iff ais gunner fill de kitchen seenk. Wen mai SIL bort er huge trampyleen fer her kidds, ai arsked her wott eet woz laik tu have a go ...... she sedd is fun, but hazza wee fust .. maind yu shi iz taini likkel leddy ern hadd fore ten pound bebbies.
> 
> :-D


Iny Ladee an ten pound babees = owch.

I jus bawt a small eksersize trampoline. I has a handle on it to hold ontu fer balance. It still in the box waytin fer the wether to kul orf jus a little mor. I needs to get mor eksersize an I fawt the trampline luked lyke fun. I dont figger to jump up hi lyke the kids du on the big wuns tho. just sort of bounce on it and mebbe jump sort o lyke jumpin a rope. They supposed to not be as hard on the bodee as jumpin on the ground wud be.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> aiz just bean afeared-- ai fort sumbuddie had breaked eento mei owuse and steeled my eegitbox kontruoler ai kudnt blaeme Boris coz cats dunt pinch fings lyke wot doggies du.den ai finded eet deown da syde of mei sofar wot ryziz tu leeft yor leggs up-- whew-- fort ai wassna goewin tu be abul tu wotch Corrie tunyte


Oh Glennie, if yu be ennithin lyke mi, yure howse is all torn tu peeces nou. Wen I luses sumthin an starts lukin I jus seem tu tumble everthing upside down and sideways. Wen I finly find it (if I du) I step bak and luk aroun and theenk "o mi gooness, I had a herrikane kum thru mi howse". :mrgreen:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Iny Ladee an ten pound babees = owch.
> 
> I jus bawt a small eksersize trampoline. I has a handle on it to hold ontu fer balance. It still in the box waytin fer the wether to kul orf jus a little mor. I needs to get mor eksersize an I fawt the trampline luked lyke fun. I dont figger to jump up hi lyke the kids du on the big wuns tho. just sort of bounce on it and mebbe jump sort o lyke jumpin a rope. They supposed to not be as hard on the bodee as jumpin on the ground wud be.


those are a reeli gude hidea misellen, an veri gude fer yu. aise sposed ter bi prakktisin standin orn wun foot holdin on tu kitchin wurktop tu imprrrove mi baluns korse ai has an abbit urv follin owever. yuve maindid mi ter git duin eat ....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Oh Glennie, if yu be ennithin lyke mi, yure howse is all torn tu peeces nou. Wen I luses sumthin an starts lukin I jus seem tu tumble everthing upside down and sideways. Wen I finly find it (if I du) I step bak and luk aroun and theenk "o mi gooness, I had a herrikane kum thru mi howse". :mrgreen:


butt ami ose ollers lukes laik datt!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

hasster gow ferrer beet nau.bee bakk leyterr ....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wenn ai hadda go, ai woz owkay, but summhaw mi pellvick flore dint keep een taime wiv rest urve mi
> 
> :thumbup:


I notisd that wen I try to run. It seem as tho mi outer bodee went at wun speed and mi innards went at a differnt speed an sumtymes in a differnt direkshun. 
Pipple whu runs seems to reely enjoy it so I thot I mite start a runin program misel, but it hurted and then I wer gaspin fer hair an I had only managd to run about 20 feets then barely managd to drag misel back to mi dore. I don think gonna be doin the Boston Marathon. LOL Them runin pipple mus hav sum sort of speshul undercloths wat holds everthin tugether. :XD:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Oh Glennie, if yu be ennithin lyke mi, yure howse is all torn tu peeces nou. Wen I luses sumthin an starts lukin I jus seem tu tumble everthing upside down and sideways. Wen I finly find it (if I du) I step bak and luk aroun and theenk "o mi gooness, I had a herrikane kum thru mi howse". :mrgreen:


No missy, ai kept karm, thort fore a bit ware ai had larst seen eet and suggenly rememred, eet fell under a leetle tabul at the syde of mei nitting chare larst nyte an ai din bovver peekin eet up, soe ai dinna haff tu tern the rume hupsyde doewn


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> those are a reeli gude hidea misellen, an veri gude fer yu. aise sposed ter bi prakktisin standin orn wun foot holdin on tu kitchin wurktop tu imprrrove mi baluns korse ai has an abbit urv follin owever. yuve maindid mi ter git duin eat ....


I duz eksersyzes fer balance tu, kuz I wobbles win i walks. Wun I du is frum a set of video exercises for seniors. Yu holds on to a counter and walk by placing the heel of one foot right against the toe of the other foot. Then you put the other heel against the toe of the first foot. So you are walking heel to toe, heel to toe. It surprised me, jus how hard it was to do without losing balance. But it does help.

There is a whole series of excercises for seniors on the internet and I downloaded the videos. They are easy to do and most can be done sitting down or standing. Best of all their free.

http://www.seniorexercisesonline.com/members-page.html


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

fink ai fergitted ow tu run, mei leggs seam to go awl rubbery and dun knows watta do, soe ai juss shuffles alorng, ai wonce wun da 3 legged race at skool wen ai was likkul gerl, butt ai pushed the kids over whoo woz in frunt of mei and da uvver gerl oo had gotted err legg tied wiv myne


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> fink ai fergitted ow tu run, mei leggs seam to go awl rubbery and dun knows watta do, soe ai juss shuffles alorng, ai wonce wun da 3 legged race at skool wen ai was likkul gerl, butt ai pushed the kids over whoo woz in frunt of mei and da uvver gerl oo had gotted err legg tied wiv myne


Mebbe yu shud luk at the link I jus left fer hexercises. They fer pipple ower 60 an mos of em kan be dun sittin down. Sum er fer leg straynth an they kan be dun sittin tu. I hav been duin these and they have really helped me with strength, balance, and agility.

The link goes to a member page but they are free. The site also sells videos that you can send for but I just use the free ones.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Ai has to go now, I has nuther mystry shoppee. Be back later.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Mebbe yu shud luk at the link I jus left fer hexercises. They fer pipple ower 60 an mos of em kan be dun sittin down. Sum er fer leg straynth an they kan be dun sittin tu. I hav been duin these and they have really helped me with strength, balance, and agility.
> 
> The link goes to a member page but they are free. The site also sells videos that you can send for but I just use the free ones.


Ai onlee joking bowt me shufflin alorng missy, 
 ai had a luk at those hexersizieez and fink ai myte try dem :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Ai onlee joking bowt me shufflin alorng missy,
> ai had a luk at those hexersizieez and fink ai myte try dem :thumbup:


dey ease gude glennie -u dun know wier ai wurked aforr, ern deese ease rikkimendid. It was 2 or 3 yeers ergo dat mai daddy fel un broke heese legg - rait up atta torp where heed hadd heep ripleisemunt, enniweys ai no heese tuff ole buggsier, butt heniwey, arter dey dun ivven mor stikin beats uv mekkle in heem, hee woz owta horspikkle farster dan de rest, korse heed dun his hexersizes afore ..... and woz desprit ferrer gin

my pore steppmuvver berlaimed hersell fer heem folling, seely mare - sheese tiny un bawt 7 stone dreepin wet sew shi kud haddly huve dun mitch. Den her daddi died seim dei ... granted he woz 103 sew nott xaktlee er shokk, butt tebbul taim fer her speshully as she de onli child. Ai wents ter brighton ter see mi dadi n help err awt. Datts wen wi bikkem propper frends .....
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

7 stone in imperial weight = 98 pounds


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ai has gibbon upon deepriving british gas of dere swindling prices un stukk de heetin orn. Wheeee... nun uv di reddiaters leek (I don't heet hole hawse) now ai kin gerrin de shawer ... kind of puttin eat orf upp tu now :thumbdown: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

larse nait ai had tebble skier affter dat blippin smowuk tekter. sudnlee fort uv mi carbon monoxide detector. gorrit dawn - onli on starecase sill, urn pressed de test button, ern eet skeemed att mi. Not shore wot dat ment sew opened de flap tu luke at strukshuns. dey woz in teeenie likkel letters ern sed eef enyboddi een hawse felt sik or deezy, shood gow outside ern korl amblianse. ow de ek is sumwun orn dere own gunner bea habel tu reed orl dat iffn dey are poysunned orlreddi? bort itt frum british gas ... have u notissed ai ates dem?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai has gibbon upon deepriving british gas of dere swindling prices un stukk de heetin orn. Wheeee... nun uv di reddiaters leek (I don't heet hole hawse) now ai kin gerrin de shawer ... kind of puttin eat orf upp tu now :thumbdown: :thumbup:


ai eez holdin owt on mei heetin, dem BG feithes maek plenny munnu owt of uss wen da weenter kums proper, dats why ai like my lkkel wood brner he frows lotts of eat owu wunce hee gets gowin. az yor medikatshun werked orn yor treeps to the lav?

dem smoek halrms can plaey up carnt they,myne iz a noo wun soe eet shudent ned a battry yett, downt fergit Corro 7. firty :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai eez holdin owt on mei heetin, dem BG feithes maek plenny munnu owt of uss wen da weenter kums proper, dats why ai like my lkkel wood brner he frows lotts of eat owu wunce hee gets gowin. az yor medikatshun werked orn yor treeps to the lav?
> 
> dem smoek halrms can plaey up carnt they,myne iz a noo wun soe eet shudent ned a battry yett, downt fergit Corro 7. firty :thumbup:


no fergettin corrie ..... ai owlie putt de eetin orn ferrer hour butt am nais ern kleen now. steel gott de runns, butt luke on brait said - mi stummik hopyrayshine meens ai kint vormitt lol


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

jes ad text frum chris seyn hees howum fer wikkend. jes wen ai fort ai kood seive orn fude beels lol, will be mekkin shedloadsa 0rlbran kakk ern flapjacks ferrim :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> no fergettin corrie ..... ai owlie putt de eetin orn ferrer hour butt am nais ern kleen now. steel gott de runns, butt luke on brait said - mi stummik hopyrayshine meens ai kint vormitt lol


your sig toone shud bee- 'Always look on the bwite syde of life' cos yu are wun breave li'l laydde.
pleezed to ear your boys kummin home for wikend, ee be gladd tu haz sum of eez luvli Mums baekin,xx


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> your sig toone shud bee- 'Always look on the bwite syde of life' cos yu are wun breave li'l laydde.
> pleezed to ear your boys kummin home for wikend, ee be gladd tu haz sum of eez luvli Mums baekin,xx


gosh youmekks mi blush..... butt hit aint brevvery,eats stubburness wot mummi nivver beet outta mi, dough shi hadda gude trai. Hollsew loadsa tings r funni ...... xxx


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> larse nait ai had tebble skier affter dat blippin smowuk tekter. sudnlee fort uv mi carbon monoxide detector. gorrit dawn - onli on starecase sill, urn pressed de test button, ern eet skeemed att mi. Not shore wot dat ment sew opened de flap tu luke at strukshuns. dey woz in teeenie likkel letters ern sed eef enyboddi een hawse felt sik or deezy, shood gow outside ern korl amblianse. ow de ek is sumwun orn dere own gunner bea habel tu reed orl dat iffn dey are poysunned orlreddi? bort itt frum british gas ... have u notissed ai ates dem?


Wen did tis luv a fair betwixt yu an british gas begin? I uster kuk an heet wif gas onee it wer bottled gas. Now I haf lectrik heet and kukin. Sumtimes I jus use the fireplace to heet wun part o the hows but it dont reech the bedrum so I hav a small lectric heeter fer in thar.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> gosh youmekks mi blush..... butt hit aint brevvery,eats stubburness wot mummi nivver beet outta mi, dough shi hadda gude trai. Hollsew loadsa tings r funni ...... xxx


youze n meez a bit halyke cos ai cann allus sea funni syde of fings eets no gud lukkin fer da werserer and beein glooumy, ai juss sneezled and neerly weeded masen, myte hatta git sum tenna fings butt dems fer owd peepul aint dey


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> jes ad text frum chris seyn hees howum fer wikkend. jes wen ai fort ai kood seive orn fude beels lol, will be mekkin shedloadsa 0rlbran kakk ern flapjacks ferrim :thumbup:


Oo that remembers me that I got a box of buckwheat pancake mix. I thimk I hav sum o those tunyte. Wif su, cane syrp (that be pretty much a lite molassas which is the same as treacle.) I hadda hunt all ower the place to find a bottle o cane syrp caws evbody ony sells corn syrp er $maple$ syrp. Maple syrp is gud but not gud enuff fer how much they charges fer it.

Sumtymes I jus make mi syrp out of water and brown sugar what I boil down.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> youze n meez a bit halyke cos ai cann allus sea funni syde of fings eets no gud lukkin fer da werserer and beein glooumy, ai juss sneezled and neerly weeded masen, myte hatta git sum tenna fings butt dems fer owd peepul aint dey


I no sure wat tenna fings is but if dey fer owd pippl then u don need em. If yu starts usin old pipl stuff then evbody mite tink yu be gettin owd.

Wen mi mum went in a nursin howm she were 85 an reel sick an weak, not expected tu live but a few weeks. Arter a few days, she tole mi that ther beed a bunch o old piple ther. Nex ting I nowd, she had got up outa bed so she kud hep sum o the old pipple find the cafeteria. She livd another 5 yeers. Awl the yung nurses use to take ther brakes by goin to visit "Granma" an she wud lissen to all they problems.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Wen did tis luv a fair betwixt yu an british gas begin? I uster kuk an heet wif gas onee it wer bottled gas. Now I haf lectrik heet and kukin. Sumtimes I jus use the fireplace to heet wun part o the hows but it dont reech the bedrum so I hav a small lectric heeter fer in thar.


me hate affair began when i got british useless to install a new efficient boiler. At the time, the govt was offring 200 kwid fer you tu git a new better boyler. Sew ai didd. In process of doing it, dey flooded mi house twice. Twos lucky ai wos wirkin frum home koz ai wos aibell tu skreem to de misrebble ole git whu woz duin eat two stopp kweek. dey feenished onn er fraiday en ai foosed ter sign de form, sew dey foosed ter permit mi ter git me 200 quid. Well ai went streit tu govt ern dey sent mi der munni eniwey. mai insurance sed their folt, dere insurance said my folt ... whin ai gort orn tu di manidgement dey had de nurve tu sey dat it woz de wust naitmere job dey had ever hadd ern de local mannidger had felt laik hangin hisself een de woods. I keeked upp a storm kos ai haddter live inn de house! Dey refoosed kompenseshun, den sum eedjit sent de rong bill - fer 700 pounds less dan weed agreed. I had de funds ter pay orn de spot, and sedd tuff to them.

ai hadda nuvver water leek frum boiler earlier dis yier. dey feexed eat kweek but tooka lotta de humidifikashun tu git de old wood ter dry out ern nott smel....

havin sedd dat, me bills fer gas is mutch cheeper kos eets more fishentt. But ai steL Htes de rotters ....

and aise lef wiv jumpin everi time ai hears er dreep enniwear .

:thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

by the way, mains gas is much cheaper than lekkie here.I muved inter dis hause 5 yeers ergo and eet olredy had energy savin lait bulbs. ais nivver hadd ter change one seens ai muved in ....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I no sure wat tenna fings is but if dey fer owd pippl then u don need em. If yu starts usin old pipl stuff then evbody mite tink yu be gettin owd.
> 
> Wen mi mum went in a nursin howm she were 85 an reel sick an weak, not expected tu live but a few weeks. Arter a few days, she tole mi that ther beed a bunch o old piple ther. Nex ting I nowd, she had got up outa bed so she kud hep sum o the old pipple find the cafeteria. She livd another 5 yeers. Awl the yung nurses use to take ther brakes by goin to visit "Granma" an she wud lissen to all they problems.


yore mummi saunds laik wun very very sweet lady .....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Oo that remembers me that I got a box of buckwheat pancake mix. I thimk I hav sum o those tunyte. Wif su, cane syrp (that be pretty much a lite molassas which is the same as treacle.) I hadda hunt all ower the place to find a bottle o cane syrp caws evbody ony sells corn syrp er $maple$ syrp. Maple syrp is gud but not gud enuff fer how much they charges fer it.
> 
> Sumtymes I jus make mi syrp out of water and brown sugar what I boil down.


ai luvs penkeks wiv meppul sirrup, a fwend bied mee a bokkul of eet ai suntyhmes putted eet on chilkkn wen ai woast eet


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> me hate affair began when i got british useless to install a new efficient boiler. At the time, the govt was offring 200 kwid fer you tu git a new better boyler. Sew ai didd. In process of doing it, dey flooded mi house twice. Twos lucky ai wos wirkin frum home koz ai wos aibell tu skreem to de misrebble ole git whu woz duin eat two stopp kweek. dey feenished onn er fraiday en ai foosed ter sign de form, sew dey foosed ter permit mi ter git me 200 quid. Well ai went streit tu govt ern dey sent mi der munni eniwey. mai insurance sed their folt, dere insurance said my folt ... whin ai gort orn tu di manidgement dey had de nurve tu sey dat it woz de wust naitmere job dey had ever hadd ern de local mannidger had felt laik hangin hisself een de woods. I keeked upp a storm kos ai haddter live inn de house! Dey refoosed kompenseshun, den sum eedjit sent de rong bill - fer 700 pounds less dan weed agreed. I had de funds ter pay orn de spot, and sedd tuff to them.
> 
> ai hadda nuvver water leek frum boiler earlier dis yier. dey feexed eat kweek but tooka lotta de humidifikashun tu git de old wood ter dry out ern nott smel....
> 
> ...


Luks tu me lyk you kud sell screen rights to this episode.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> by the way, mains gas is much cheaper than lekkie here.I muved inter dis hause 5 yeers ergo and eet olredy had energy savin lait bulbs. ais nivver hadd ter change one seens ai muved in ....


Thim emerjy savin bulps is gud. I gradully changin all mi bulps over to them. I onee got two lef an those er in lites I us so seldim that thay mite niver git changed.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> yore mummi saunds laik wun very very sweet lady .....


She wer, yung peepl all luved her. Long befor she had her stroke she use to babee sit fer mi when I went to skool at nite. I wud be on a tite skedul gettin howm fum wirk, grabin sumpin to ete an runnin out to get to klass. It got whar ever tusday I wud git howm an there wud sit mi priest. Hi felt called to kum visit. He wud be sittin talkin to Mum wen I got ther an I wud hav tu try to ete an get reddy and thin splain to him that I had to leve. After a kuple of weeks it got irritatin, then I reelized that he wernt reely ther to see me atall, he were thare to see mi Mum and had been tellin her all his trubbles. LOL I aways wunderd if he ever reelized that mi Mum wasn't episcopil but was Southern Baptist. But I niver askeed him kus she seemd to help him ennyway. Thatn was tipical fer mi Mum. A speshul ladee who I still miss.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

did you see the news where that poor muslim family all died in a fire Lostie/ that happened a few streets away from mei sun Jon. fings lyke this happen awl too orften don't they


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

eim orf to bedd neow so slieep well my dear friends sweet dweems see yu tumorrows x x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Sleip well Glennee


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ai didd see thatturbel fre ern wunderd ifn it wos close. bed for me too. sleep well wun n arl x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai didd see thatturbel fre ern wunderd ifn it wos close. bed for me too. sleep well wun n arl x


SLEEP WELL M'LAYDEE X X Xoops not showtin atcha


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

We're within a decade of pages before #3 session. <G> Eye've been seen by a physician's assistant and I have two scripts.

Was informed to go back on daily water pill. # of inches extra on ankles let's me know I better listen.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> We're within a decade of pages before #3 session. <G> Eye've been seen by a physician's assistant and I have two scripts.
> 
> Was informed to go back on daily water pill. # of inches extra on ankles let's me know I better listen.


I take a water pill also. It helps the swelling in my knee as well as helping to lower my blood pressure.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I take a water pill also. It helps the swelling in my knee as well as helping to lower my blood pressure.


let me know how its goes kaixxie, and hope the leg goes down some ...

I know lotsa people who take water pills, usually for high BP. I find it strange how they work in different ways. My mummy took them and my MIL, and they were ok as long as they didn't leave the house fore 11 am, to get the watering effects out of the way, but my friend says she's ok during the day, but has to get up about 6 times a night for a piddle.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I no sure wat tenna fings is but if dey fer owd pippl then u don need em. If yu starts usin old pipl stuff then evbody mite tink yu be gettin owd.
> 
> Wen mi mum went in a nursin howm she were 85 an reel sick an weak, not expected tu live but a few weeks. Arter a few days, she tole mi that ther beed a bunch o old piple ther. Nex ting I nowd, she had got up outa bed so she kud hep sum o the old pipple find the cafeteria. She livd another 5 yeers. Awl the yung nurses use to take ther brakes by goin to visit "Granma" an she wud lissen to all they problems.


your Mum sounds like she. was a lovely lady, When my Mum got sick she had to go to nursin home and when we visited she would say -- I don't know what I'm doin in here with all these old buggers, she was 87  she lived another 3 years


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> your Mum sounds like she. was a lovely lady, When my Mum got sick she had to go to nursin home and when we visited she would say -- I don't know what I'm doin in here with all these old buggers, she was 87  she lived another 3 years


my mum moved from scotland to live with us when she was finding it harder to cope. I had a few medics telling me she was a bit confused and was i sure but I had no reason to believe she had ever been anything else. Besisdes which, how can you take a doctor called Donald Duck seriously ?Started out ok, but the boys were only 2 and 4 and she started competing with them for my attention, and definitely losing her marbles. Luckily there was a good home just across the road, so she went there. A very good home indeed .... I was able to pop in and out so that the carers wouldn't know I was there .... and I never heard an unkind word or act anywhere. In the end she thought I was her sister, then didn't have a clue. The boys used to visit and that was the sweetest thing. All the old dears would suddenly cheer up enormousely and the boys would get pockets full of sweeties and pennies in their hands ... most of the seniors hadn't seen a child in ages.

When she broke her hip and was hospitalised, she just went totally downhill. But I took my elder son to see her. She didn't have a clue who either of us were, but told me she was as proud of him as if he was one of hers .... a very good memory for a boy, indeed.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

hause yore coffee chest glennie?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-200857-1.html

my new fred. I thinks its pritti but ai hope it dusznt uppsett eniwun whoose havin veri badd wevver. When ai goes the abroadlands and come back, I am still amazed at how many shades of green our little island(s) have ....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> my mum moved from scotland to live with us when she was finding it harder to cope. I had a few medics telling me she was a bit confused and was i sure but I had no reason to believe she had ever been anything else. Besisdes which, how can you take a doctor called Donald Duck seriously ?Started out ok, but the boys were only 2 and 4 and she started competing with them for my attention, and definitely losing her marbles. Luckily there was a good home just across the road, so she went there. A very good home indeed .... I was able to pop in and out so that the carers wouldn't know I was there .... and I never heard an unkind word or act anywhere. In the end she thought I was her sister, then didn't have a clue. The boys used to visit and that was the sweetest thing. All the old dears would suddenly cheer up enormousely and the boys would get pockets full of sweeties and pennies in their hands ... most of the seniors hadn't seen a child in ages.
> 
> When she broke her hip and was hospitalised, she just went totally downhill. But I took my elder son to see her. She didn't have a clue who either of us were, but told me she was as proud of him as if he was one of hers .... a very good memory for a boy, indeed.


Aw Lostie that was a sweet but sad story bowt your dear Mum, mine lost her marbles at the end, didn't know me or my sis, and although we never heard her say a bad swear word, just the occasional bugger or sod it, if she was really angry--BUT she would tell the staff to 'f ' off , we were shocked to say the least and would apologise to them, but on leaving the home would have fits of laughter, memories hey?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> hause yore coffee chest glennie?


thanks for asking lovie, aiz still wheezin and hakkin away, just hopin the bi fokuls will sune kik in.Moore tu the poynt howz yu tuday, still on the trot?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> thanks for asking lovie, aiz still wheezin and hakkin away, just hopin the bi fokuls will sune kik in.Moore tu the poynt howz yu tuday, still on the trot?


dee honli annser ter datt can bea gibbon in a pm


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> dee honli annser ter datt can bea gibbon in a pm


Thanks for your new fred, I reely enjoyed it,the feelds luk lyke a beeg patchwer kilt dusnt ett, beautiful from the air


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Yayy doggie wokker jus kem ern gives bloo luvvlie surpraize. Off ter di country wiv loadsa dorgees tu runn wiv ern havva larf wen dey karnts katchim....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Hip, hip Hooray for glenie ... datt clip erve di dorggie ern de hellyfant made mi happy cry :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> my mum moved from scotland to live with us when she was finding it harder to cope. I had a few medics telling me she was a bit confused and was i sure but I had no reason to believe she had ever been anything else. Besisdes which, how can you take a doctor called Donald Duck seriously ?Started out ok, but the boys were only 2 and 4 and she started competing with them for my attention, and definitely losing her marbles. Luckily there was a good home just across the road, so she went there. A very good home indeed .... I was able to pop in and out so that the carers wouldn't know I was there .... and I never heard an unkind word or act anywhere. In the end she thought I was her sister, then didn't have a clue. The boys used to visit and that was the sweetest thing. All the old dears would suddenly cheer up enormousely and the boys would get pockets full of sweeties and pennies in their hands ... most of the seniors hadn't seen a child in ages.
> 
> When she broke her hip and was hospitalised, she just went totally downhill. But I took my elder son to see her. She didn't have a clue who either of us were, but told me she was as proud of him as if he was one of hers .... a very good memory for a boy, indeed.


It's so sad when a person forgets who their loved ones are. My Mum began to get confused during her last few weeks. She never forgot who we were but she would forgot that we had visited. My sister was scolding me one time for not visiting my Mum, actually I was there almost every morning on my way from work. By afternoon when one of my sisters would get there, she would have forgotten my visit and would ask if they had seen me and was I alright. And sometimes she would tell us that her brother had been to see her and what a nice visit they had, he had been dead for 12 years.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-200857-1.html
> 
> my new fred. I thinks its pritti but ai hope it dusznt uppsett eniwun whoose havin veri badd wevver. When ai goes the abroadlands and come back, I am still amazed at how many shades of green our little island(s) have ....


I seed it and loved it. He mentioned how much open space there still is when you get out on the country. it is that way over here also. We get to feeling so crowded and think Florida is just getting so overcrowded (and some parts are). But then you drive out of the city for a way and there are vast areas of farmland, cattle & horse ranches, and just undeveloped woods. I always feel better when I can be out in those open areas.

Born and raised in the city, I should be a true city girl but at heart I am a country girl who should have lived on a farm.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> It's so sad when a person forgets who their loved ones are. My Mum began to get confused during her last few weeks. She never forgot who we were but she would forgot that we had visited. My sister was scolding me one time for not visiting my Mum, actually I was there almost every morning on my way from work. By afternoon when one of my sisters would get there, she would have forgotten my visit and would ask if they had seen me and was I alright. And sometimes she would tell us that her brother had been to see her and what a nice visit they had, he had been dead for 12 years.


 oh, that is sad .... but sort of nice that she was enjoying her brother's visits? I am so fortunate that my dad is still all there . One time he was hospitalised for a urinary infection, and was either a bit delirious, or, knowing him, taking the mickey. He spent a whole day speaking French and complimenting the nurses on their fine champagne (water, of course). Fortunately, my stepmother is fluent in French ....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Aw Lostie that was a sweet but sad story bowt your dear Mum, mine lost her marbles at the end, didn't know me or my sis, and although we never heard her say a bad swear word, just the occasional bugger or sod it, if she was really angry--BUT she would tell the staff to 'f ' off , we were shocked to say the least and would apologise to them, but on leaving the home would have fits of laughter, memories hey?


Love it. I think a lot of older people take advantage of the opportunity to say things that they never allowed themselves to say when they were young. And I don't blame them, women especially, are so careful to be proper ladies that we just bottle up all those good "naughty" words, then I guess a lot of us let em loose when we get old.

Of course, the younger generation doesn't seem to be bottling up any of the naughty words, do they? LOL :roll:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Yayy doggie wokker jus kem ern gives bloo luvvlie surpraize. Off ter di country wiv loadsa dorgees tu runn wiv ern havva larf wen dey karnts katchim....


So Bloo gits to hav a kuntry vacation duz he?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> oh, that is sad .... but sort of nice that she was enjoying her brother's visits? I am so fortunate that my dad is still all there . One time he was hospitalised for a urinary infection, and was either a bit delirious, or, knowing him, taking the mickey. He spent a whole day speaking French and complimenting the nurses on their fine champagne (water, of course). Fortunately, my stepmother is fluent in French ....


Sounds like your Daddy was havin a gud tyme wif the nursees.

I think my Mum did enjoy her "visit" with her brother. I was never sure if she was remembering an old visit or imagining a new one, either way they made her happy and, as far as I was concerned, that was what mattered.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Sounds like your Daddy was havin a gud tyme wif the nursees.
> 
> I think my Mum did enjoy her "visit" with her brother. I was never sure if she was remembering an old visit or imagining a new one, either way they made her happy and, as far as I was concerned, that was what mattered.


yups, mi mum hadda more exciting life than me, the last coupla years ... watching camels on lampposts and that ......


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> So Bloo gits to hav a kuntry vacation duz he?


I never pay for more than an hour, but Kate offens takes him for much longer .... two hours now. She takes piccies for her facebook, but has niivver managed one uv bloo dat is more danna blur een de disstans

:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

noose flash .... mi bowls no longer runneth over


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I never pay for more than an hour, but Kate offens takes him for much longer .... two hours now. She takes piccies for her facebook, but has niivver managed one uv bloo dat is more danna blur een de disstans
> 
> :thumbup:


Eet be gud tu haz a fwend lyke Kate tu tayke Bloo fore a gud runabout, shie must gets plennty larfs wotchin heez hantiks,ai hopin eet nott raynin in that leedsland, it be peedlin dahn ear inn lesterland Bloo weel ned a gud wubbin dahn if'n eet iz wayney


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> yups, mi mum hadda more exciting life than me, the last coupla years ... watching camels on lampposts and that ......


That reminds me of mi Mum also, Just before she went to the nursing home, she was in the hospital and in very bad condition. She had always been afraid of horses and she started hearing one running in the hospital corridor outside her room. It turned out to be one of the food carts with a bad wheel. It made a thumpety=thump sound when it rolled and, to my mother, IT WAS A HORSE! We could not convince her that it was the food cart because she knew a horse when she heard one. I had to close the door so "that horse" couldn't get into her room. LOL


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Eet be gud tu haz a fwend lyke Kate tu tayke Bloo fore a gud runabout, shie must gets plennty larfs wotchin heez hantiks,ai hopin eet nott raynin in that leedsland, it be peedlin dahn ear inn lesterland Bloo weel ned a gud wubbin dahn if'n eet iz wayney


loadsa wet stuff forling down sky hier. Sew hi wil be wet urn muddi. Hi laiks airdrier dough. Iffn heese rowled in anyfink, den aim gunner deeni heese mai dorg ......wen ai aster git heem een barf, hee spreads orl heese leggs out. short uv pushin heem dawn ern brekkin dem, is err prollen 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> noose flash .... mi bowls no longer runneth over


Hip Hip Hooray!! :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen, hau didd yu git datt pitcher urve mi yesserday?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> noose flash .... mi bowls no longer runneth over


Now thats the best news today yip yippy yo, wot can we recommend tu bung yu up, chease maybee, or chukky hegg sarnie, so pleased for yu m'laydee xx


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> loadsa wet stuff forling down sky hier. Sew hi wil be wet urn muddi. Hi laiks airdrier dough. Iffn heese rowled in anyfink, den aim gunner deeni heese mai dorg ......wen ai aster git heem een barf, hee spreads orl heese leggs out. short uv pushin heem dawn ern brekkin dem, is err prollen
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


I jus takes Clancy out in der backyard an uses the hose onem. Korse, him an mi bof gits a baf at the saym tyme. LOLOL :evil:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> misellen, hau didd yu git datt pitcher urve mi yesserday?


ai fink missy haz de hiyden kamra een da hattik-- she be a clevver lady bint shei


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai fink missy haz de hiyden kamra een da hattik-- she be a clevver lady bint shei


Hit bes a seecrit sshhh


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

use's r fon ease Eyes kan pots calfing.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> use's r fon ease Eyes kan pots calfing.


Welkum tu ower hattic yarnee. No miny pepple tries tu jern in wif us.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> use's r fon ease Eyes kan pots calfing.


ho ello yarnlady, welkum tu de funnee farm, aiz gladded tha wee maekes yu larfs


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ho ello yarnlady, welkum tu de funnee farm, aiz gladded tha wee maekes yu larfs


ern err beeg welkum frum mee two 
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Welkum tu ower hattic yarnee. No miny pepple tries tu jern in wif us.


yarnee kan jern een wid us neow shiz krakked de koewd, as lorng az shei brings dgin hand rhum and kaeke tu da hattik-- shhh, yarnee dun tells dem grimmer poleese


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

bloos back ... tyred en hungi an spishuslee kleen. I fink Kate's worshed heem, kos hi honely hadda beet urve fokks poo orn his koller ...


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

gotta gow ferrer beat ... dere ease sum heggs korlin mi naym frum friddge. dey ar shawtin summat bowt skramblin


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> bloos back ... tyred en hungi an spishuslee kleen. I fink Kate's worshed heem, kos hi honely hadda beet urve fokks poo orn his koller ...


He hanged on tu a litl bit o fokkx poo seu he kud tell yu whar hem had bin. Its aways gud fir him to tel hims mummy whar he bin an wat he did.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> bloos back ... tyred en hungi an spishuslee kleen. I fink Kate's worshed heem, kos hi honely hadda beet urve fokks poo orn his koller ...


gud lady Kate,dat shaved yu da djob of worshin him and the forxspoo koller can bee chukked in da bukkit of warter.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Tanks uses sew ice . Hoe low writes hacks.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> gotta gow ferrer beat ... dere ease sum heggs korlin mi naym frum friddge. dey ar shawtin summat bowt skramblin


henjoin yer stangled heggs m' lady eet be naice tu git summat dahn yer nek


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> gotta gow ferrer beat ... dere ease sum heggs korlin mi naym frum friddge. dey ar shawtin summat bowt skramblin


Dm giggs sowndz gud. Mebbe sew ai has sum o dose mesel. I tends tu fergit bowt kukkin giggs fer sum reesin.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Tanks uses sew ice . Hoe low writes hacks.


Hmmm U iz usin mor sufiscatid kowd wha I ar havin sum turbl figgerin owt. Hmmm hoe low writes hacks Hmmm Hay Glennie, whar be tha kowd dixunary? (holler right back?) Hmmm :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Figgerin owt eech uvers kowds is wha maykees it fun.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Hmmm U iz usin mor sufiscatid kowd wha I ar havin sum turbl figgerin owt. Hmmm hoe low writes hacks Hmmm Hay Glennie, whar be tha kowd dixunary? (holler right back?) Hmmm :XD: :XD: :XD:


Yeah missy ai woz tinkin sayme az yu, ai fink yarnee eez a beet posher and gotted a diffrent dikshury to wot weez haz, shell wee harsk er ware shei be frorm, ai hopieen shei dun werk fore grimmerz :XD: :XD: :shock: :roll:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Dm giggs sowndz gud. Mebbe sew ai has sum o dose mesel. I tends tu fergit bowt kukkin giggs fer sum reesin.


ai sayme as yu missy ai allus fergit tu kukk giggs and ai doo lyke dem speshlie sorft boyled tu dipp towst in, or powtched orn towst :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

eas's knot ewe ust hoe lows wright acts. 

eye's knots gud axe is yat err use's.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Figgerin owt eech uvers kowds is wha maykees it fun.


YU IZ RYTE MISSY, BUT WEE AWL HASS TER SING FRUM THE SAYME HIM BOOK  ooer ai didded caps sshhhh dun tell


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knots sur fist acake id sew peas ets mees j owe.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Knots sur fist acake id sew peas ets mees j owe.


knot kwite shore wot u eez saeyin, finkin wee betterer wayte til Laydee Lostie kums bak wen sheez had her strangled heggs,yu has tu lissen tu m'laydde else shei wownt lett uss hyde een herr hatik from grimmer poleese


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

I love reading this - takes me a while, but it's funny! Thanks for making things light on this forum - nothing like a good laugh to make your day.

Shelia
NC


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nicholas81 said:


> I love reading this - takes me a while, but it's funny! Thanks for making things light on this forum - nothing like a good laugh to make your day.
> 
> Shelia
> NC


Ellow Shelia, ai iz soe plizzed yu lyke ower beet of fun and cann hunnerstann wot weez sayeen, wee hasta spikk een da cowde tu keap dem narsty grammer poleece orf ower tayles  :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Yeah missy ai woz tinkin sayme az yu, ai fink yarnee eez a beet posher and gotted a diffrent dikshury to wot weez haz, shell wee harsk er ware shei be frorm, ai hopieen shei dun werk fore grimmerz :XD: :XD: :shock: :roll:


Welll I gess wi shud gib her the benfit o dowt an jus figger she hab a mor sofiscated verkablary. It mite hep if wi nowt wher she be hidin frum, thin wi kud ap ply the ack sents an komin wurds. Wi jus haffa wayt n si. But wi bet ter kip ta at tik reddy, jus in kase. :?: :?: :evil: :evil: :hunf:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai sayme as yu missy ai allus fergit tu kukk giggs and ai doo lyke dem speshlie sorft boyled tu dipp towst in, or powtched orn towst :thumbup:


Yum, I jus et wun over eezy, but I bin owt o bred fer toste so I et pretzkels wif it. They wuz perty gud tu.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Nicholas81 said:


> I love reading this - takes me a while, but it's funny! Thanks for making things light on this forum - nothing like a good laugh to make your day.
> 
> Shelia
> NC


Low Shelia, hit takens mi a wyle sumtimes tuu. But iffen wi maykes it eezii, the Glittem plieces mite brayk the kowd n thin wi wud get kotched.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Nicholas81 said:


> I love reading this - takes me a while, but it's funny! Thanks for making things light on this forum - nothing like a good laugh to make your day.
> 
> Shelia
> NC


Hello Sheila, and gald you hen joy dee funn. Eat aint eezi tu git hang orf dis koss wee orl haf de difrint haccents, butt ease like a crossword puzzle

:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> knot kwite shore wot u eez saeyin, finkin wee betterer wayte til Laydee Lostie kums bak wen sheez had her strangled heggs,yu has tu lissen tu m'laydde else shei wownt lett uss hyde een herr hatik from grimmer poleese


giv us an accent clue please. Glennie iz quite right .... I am her soopeerier

:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Yum, I jus et wun over eezy, but I bin owt o bred fer toste so I et pretzkels wif it. They wuz perty gud tu.


naice over eezy heegs am bestest, we korl over eezy 'soft boiled 'but ai newed wot yu meaned, ai lyke hard boyled hegg choppt up wid hunyun and mixtd up wid a beet orv mayomaze in da samwidge


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> giv us an accent clue please. Glennie iz quite right .... I am her soopeerier
> 
> :thumbup:


ai fink yarnee az gotted da diffrunt coewd tu owerz eiz wurrid kayse shiez a spiey een da deezgyzse :shock:  we haff tu be viligunt neow m'laydee, pleeze kiep da hattik curtins cloused and tell Bloo tu bee hon gard


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> naice over eezy heegs am bestest, we korl over eezy 'soft boiled 'but ai newed wot yu meaned, ai lyke hard boyled hegg choppt up wid hunyun and mixtd up wid a beet orv mayomaze in da samwidge


Wi calls that gigg salad. I luvs it but I usuly fergitts tu boyle di giggs and then I dumt want to wayte fer them tu kook an then kul down. Wen I mayke it, sumtymes I dumt bover with makin a samwich. I jus eats the salad, it do be sooooo good.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Wi calls that gigg salad. I luvs it but I usuly fergitts tu boyle di giggs and then I dumt want to wayte fer them tu kook an then kul down. Wen I mayke it, sumtymes I dumt bover with makin a samwich. I jus eats the salad, it do be sooooo good.


neow yuv setted mei orf, ai shell boyles a kuppl giggs tumorouw and hav dem fer mei lurnch, ai opin weez dun git gigg bouwnded :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Wi calls that gigg salad. I luvs it but I usuly fergitts tu boyle di giggs and then I dumt want to wayte fer them tu kook an then kul down. Wen I mayke it, sumtymes I dumt bover with makin a samwich. I jus eats the salad, it do be sooooo good.


eat maituv cheinged butt wen ai wors veesitting mi Denver bruvver I gott egg salad sandwich. It twos hard boyled heggs wiv heinz salad cream. Wundered where the sallad was, butt ai liked eat 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

now, now misellen, my posh landlord in de olden days tort mi tu hard boyull 6 heggs at wuns. Den whens deys kooled dawn, u rite HB on de shell wivva pensill. Simples ....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> neow yuv setted mei orf, ai shell boyles a kuppl giggs tumorouw and hav dem fer mei lurnch, ai opin weez dun git gigg bouwnded :XD: :XD:


Ifn wei du, itell be wirf it.

I fink it mus be nap tyme er sumpin. I jus falled aslief in the middle o tipen. LOL I waked up an kudn figger out wat wer hapnin.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> eat maituv cheinged butt wen ai wors veesitting mi Denver bruvver I gott egg salad sandwich. It twos hard boyled heggs wiv heinz salad cream. Wundered where the sallad was, butt ai liked eat
> :thumbup:


yummy ai love salid cweem, wi yuest tu has dat afore mayo kummed popyilla-- deed yu hinjoy yure scangulled hegg m'laydee, yuv setted mei an missy orf wen yu telled uss yu woz habbin heggs, missy had sum hegg wid pwetzillz and hie habbin sum for mei lurnch tumorroew wiv salid kweem :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> now, now misellen, my posh landlord in de olden days tort mi tu hard boyull 6 heggs at wuns. Den whens deys kooled dawn, u rite HB on de shell wivva pensill. Simples ....


I duz that sumtymes, but wen I du, thay don lasts veri long. Thay gits eeted tu fast :mrgreen:

Ever tyme I walks passed tha fridg, wun of em starts screemin "eet mi, eet mi" an thin I has no choyce but tu oblige it.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Knots sur fist acake id sew peas ets mees j owe.


Does taht mean you would like to join us? You are welcome to my attic .... I am sew posh it is beeg inuff to kuvver many time zones. Bring yer nitting, it's getting cold and my maid is too lazy to light the fires


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> now, now misellen, my posh landlord in de olden days tort mi tu hard boyull 6 heggs at wuns. Den whens deys kooled dawn, u rite HB on de shell wivva pensill. Simples ....


neow dat bee a dern gud hydea ai shell member dat een footcher -yu nose awl deez porsh fings dats wy we kawl yu m'laydee


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Does taht mean you would like to join us? You are welcome to my attic .... I am sew posh it is beeg inuff to kuvver many time zones. Bring yer nitting, it's getting cold and my maid is too lazy to light the fires


Dun wurrit mi ladee, I has sum fireswurks lef ower fum July 4. I will breeng dem and thay will mek it vera vera warm in the at tik. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Does taht mean you would like to join us? You are welcome to my attic .... I am sew posh it is beeg inuff to kuvver many time zones. Bring yer nitting, it's getting cold and my maid is too lazy to light the fires


wy duz dat yarnee nit wiv peas m'ladyee , aiz abbin prollems hunnerstandin herr, shei ***** diffrunt langwedge


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> eas's knot ewe ust hoe lows wright acts.
> 
> eye's knots gud axe is yat err use's.


It du git eezier tu unerstan as wi gits tu no eech uver.

I had jus figgered owt what yu was sain bout joinen wen Ladi Lostee answered yu. She be beter at the kowd din I be so it tukin me longer.

Wi ar so happi that yu wants tu joyn up wif us. Wi has sum rollikin gud tymes heer but sumtymes wi kin be sereus tu.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Dun wurrit mi ladee, I has sum fireswurks lef ower fum July 4. I will breeng dem and thay will mek it vera vera warm in the at tik. :lol: :lol: :lol:


oo butt fyrewurks myte bee dangeruss and wee dun wanna bee korlin dem fyremans owt tow da hat tik


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I duz that sumtymes, but wen I du, thay don lasts veri long. Thay gits eeted tu fast :mrgreen:
> 
> Ever tyme I walks passed tha fridg, wun of em starts screemin "eet mi, eet mi" an thin I has no choyce but tu oblige it.


it's been such a bummer since food learnt to speak in a way we can understand. Hakksidents happin een kitchins two - yer kin slip wiv yer mauf open en er hole kaek slides dawn :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

mai eggs whirr luvli, en ai meid um cheezy two. But ai honli hadd two in frideg, sew bloo dint gitt much leff overr. growsery dlivery termorrow dough.

ai ease orf ter die jest dem nau. seize yer layter frends hold and knew xxx


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> oo butt fyrewurks myte bee dangeruss and wee dun wanna bee korlin dem fyremans owt tow da hat tik


an dowunt fegitt de shhhh crillic yarn is danggermouse


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> eat maituv cheinged butt wen ai wors veesitting mi Denver bruvver I gott egg salad sandwich. It twos hard boyled heggs wiv heinz salad cream. Wundered where the sallad was, butt ai liked eat
> :thumbup:


I uster wunder bout the salad tu, but I got usd tu it. Jus lyke tater salad an macaronee salad. Nun o them has lettic er tomater er nuthin lyke that but wi still calls em awl salad. O well, I jus eet it an don worrit bowt it.

I bin thinkin bout macaroni salad made wif tiny salad shrimps in it. I think I gonna haf tu mayke sum in order tu git it outa mi mind.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> it's been such a bummer since food learnt to speak in a way we can understand. Hakksidents happin een kitchins two - yer kin slip wiv yer mauf open en er hole kaek slides dawn :thumbup:


O mi gooness! that mus bi wot hoppend to that two pound pownd kayke I had. I bein tyrd an yawnin reel big. Then wen I wint to cut mi pound kaeke, it wer gawn. I so happi yu solvd that puzkle fer mi. LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I jus notisd that wei ar up to payge 98. Du that mein wi gonna sun go to Invasion 3?

I orf to du sumthin kawled knittin nou. Sei yu later.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I uster wunder bout the salad tu, but I got usd tu it. Jus lyke tater salad an macaronee salad. Nun o them has lettic er tomater er nuthin lyke that but wi still calls em awl salad. O well, I jus eet it an don worrit bowt it.
> 
> I bin thinkin bout macaroni salad made wif tiny salad shrimps in it. I think I gonna haf tu mayke sum in order tu git it outa mi mind.


ooh missy youze maekin me hungers, ai juss hatta az a choklit biskit (cookie)


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> mai eggs whirr luvli, en ai meid um cheezy two. But ai honli hadd two in frideg, sew bloo dint gitt much leff overr. growsery dlivery termorrow dough.
> 
> ai ease orf ter die jest dem nau. seize yer layter frends hold and knew xxx


NITE nite lovlie slieep well x x nite nite missy seeya tomorrow xx


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh peas eye is nice. I knots poll lease.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

allons les enfants de la patrie, le jour de gloire est arrive!

or as my daddy would put it, heese bin ter de dermytollogist, wu has diergnosed heem, un kan du summat bout eat.IFFN yu members we woz wirried bawt ern eetchy rash he hadd wot woz nott nais an de nice young GP went ballistsi win horpikkle ter see heem kweek.
He has pemphigoid - yups ai had ter goggl eet, very rare - bout 7 in a million get it - an autominune dosease. Konsulyant confident dat steroids will kick in fast. I has spowken tu mi daddi en got bloo ter sing ferrim. Den i tole my dad datt de milkman deffo was nott mi father, korse i havva talent fer gittin de one in a million rare reactions etc.My steppie dont fink ai luke like mi daddi til I lift up my hair to demonstrate the identical forehed .....

thank you lord x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh peas eye is nice. I knots poll lease.


ai haz haddya hinvesstigated ern you is nice, and you is knot plice. sew de password is "choklitt biskitt" :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> allons les enfants de la patrie, le jour de gloire est arrive!
> 
> or as my daddy would put it, heese bin ter de dermytollogist, wu has diergnosed heem, un kan du summat bout eat.IFFN yu members we woz wirried bawt ern eetchy rash he hadd wot woz nott nais an de nice young GP went ballistsi win horpikkle ter see heem kweek.
> He has pemphigoid - yups ai had ter goggl eet, very rare - bout 7 in a million get it - an autominune dosease. Konsulyant confident dat steroids will kick in fast. I has spowken tu mi daddi en got bloo ter sing ferrim. Den i tole my dad datt de milkman deffo was nott mi father, korse i havva talent fer gittin de one in a million rare reactions etc.My steppie dont fink ai luke like mi daddi til I lift up my hair to demonstrate the identical forehed .....
> ...


hey m'laydee ai sorree bowt yore daddie, fancy heem gettin dat pemphigold ai hopin dem steroyds soon kik in and hee sune bee betterer,ai nivver even erd of dat soe goin to goggle eet


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh peas eye is nice. I knots poll lease.


Hokays, I bleeves yu. Wi kin usuli tell an cides, I kud unnerstan yur kowd this tyme. welkum to the multi-zone magnikint at tic. Du yu lyke the walpepper an kertins wat Glennee an mi poot in thar. Ladee Lostee bout tha luvli beds an fings so wi wunt haf tu sin ona flore.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> hey m'laydee ai sorree bowt yore daddie, fancy heem gettin dat pemphigold ai hopin dem steroyds soon kik in and hee sune bee betterer,ai nivver even erd of dat soe goin to goggle eet


Now dat looks b***** paynful, sum of these orpikkil doktors maek mee verry angry for not spottin the prob erlier, gud job that nice GP was sensible nuff to get him bak tu orspikkul and Dads getting treatment fore eet x x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> allons les enfants de la patrie, le jour de gloire est arrive!
> 
> or as my daddy would put it, heese bin ter de dermytollogist, wu has diergnosed heem, un kan du summat bout eat.IFFN yu members we woz wirried bawt ern eetchy rash he hadd wot woz nott nais an de nice young GP went ballistsi win horpikkle ter see heem kweek.
> He has pemphigoid - yups ai had ter goggl eet, very rare - bout 7 in a million get it - an autominune dosease. Konsulyant confident dat steroids will kick in fast. I has spowken tu mi daddi en got bloo ter sing ferrim. Den i tole my dad datt de milkman deffo was nott mi father, korse i havva talent fer gittin de one in a million rare reactions etc.My steppie dont fink ai luke like mi daddi til I lift up my hair to demonstrate the identical forehed .....
> ...


Ai luked it up tuu. That luks veri unplesent to hav. Thank guness the dokter kan hep it. I saw a picshur of sumwun wif it an startid synpathy itchin fer him. I hopes those steroyds wurks speshul fast. Nuthin wurser than itchin wat wont stop.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Forget about the salad shrimp...Eye've had the HUGE 3-6 per handful size...and am willing t' slave over cooktop to fry the delicious fulness pieces.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Forget about the salad shrimp...Eye've had the HUGE 3-6 per handful size...and am willing t' slave over cooktop to fry the delicious fulness pieces.


Them is gud if yu wants fried shrimp but I has got a hankerin fer Macaroni salad wif shrimp. And fer that the best is the little salad (or cocktail) shrimp. The big uns is tu strong tastin fer the macaroni salad.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Now, chaps, can you answer me a question. I found in the good ole US of A that wehn you say "shrimp" I would call it a prawn. My hunkle was a prawn feesherman, but datt partuv scootland dey wos hoooge prown - like wots korled Dublin Bay prawns. Hennyways, dey were sew gude dat hi allers sold heese haul afores hi ivven gott bak tu de pier - ern dey woz den flowun streit ti Ittally or Frans.

To me, a shrimp is a teeny likkle fing. How big izz yore shrimps and do you have prawns tu?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

bye de way, affer unkell duncan had been out feeshin, my job was to watch out de window. The leftovers of his catch he would bring to me mumi. Now, we wos so ungrateful bawt gitting good fresh shellfish nilly evri day, datt iffn ai saw heem wiv plasstik bagg, my job was to skweem .... so wi wood be reddi ter sey fank you, givvim er cuppa tea, den cook um wen heed gorn. MY mumi had de best fed cat in scootland .....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Now dat looks b***** paynful, sum of these orpikkil doktors maek mee verry angry for not spottin the prob erlier, gud job that nice GP was sensible nuff to get him bak tu orspikkul and Dads getting treatment fore eet x x


why de lady GP wos sew hinsistant wos she had dianosed eet az datt hersell ... but korse shi aint speshullist she hadda get heem ter wun in kase shi were rong .. Sometimes GPs aint mai fevrutt peepul, butt ai hate it wen dey are luked dawn orn bai speshullists .


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh peas eye is nice. I knots poll lease.


awite eef yu naice person ai tink Ladyee Lostie weel lett yu joyn ower gang keip pwaktissin da koede and wen yu veesitt da hattik yu must brindg kaeke and rhum for missy and dgin fore glennie but moest himprtent naice erbie tee or froot tee for Ladyand rowst beaf fore Bloo


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> awite eef yu naice person ai tink Ladyee Lostie weel lett yu joyn ower gang keip pwaktissin da koede and wen yu veesitt da hattik yu must brindg kaeke and rhum for missy and dgin fore glennie but moest himprtent naice erbie tee or froot tee for Ladyand rowst beaf fore Bloo


bloo likes roast beef but eef tu arr viggiterrian, any ole dogg beeskitt ore letovvers weel du. hi eets enifing, butt is speshully parshul two bernarners.
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Lostie said:


> bloo likes roast beef but eef tu arr viggiterrian, any ole dogg beeskitt ore letovvers weel du. hi eets enifing, butt is speshully parshul two bernarners.
> :thumbup:


owe hand gard yer fude korse hee wheel peench it two. Hee hazz lerned dat chewin gumm ease nott wurf eet dough
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> bloo likes roast beef but eef tu arr viggiterrian, any ole dogg beeskitt ore letovvers weel du. hi eets enifing, butt is speshully parshul two bernarners.
> :thumbup:


ere wy yu tellin yarnee not tu breeng buef, if'n shei viggiterien shei kan steel breeng buef fore uz samvidgiz and binarnuz fore Bloo waerez ter sensiz n'ladyee we gorra git az much fude enn the freedge fer if'n wee canna git owt da hattik-
Az yu erd ow yer Daddy eez


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

U'all r QTs!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ere wy yu tellin yarnee not tu breeng buef, if'n shei viggiterien shei kan steel breeng buef fore uz samvidgiz and binarnuz fore Bloo waerez ter sensiz n'ladyee we gorra git az much fude enn the freedge fer if'n wee canna git owt da hattik-
> Az yu erd ow yer Daddy eez


haz u bean haut terdey glennie? teis 15.5 c jes een mi ause - dat's 59.9 f fer are merican kussins. tekkin inter erkaunt weend cheel fakkter ease bloomin kowuld. we wont nidda fridge, git bitter efekt frum angin de fude owter de sikritt hattik winder. mai hattik ease well insuliated ern fuller stash tu, butt datt youseless maid stil int lightening de fiyers. Ai fink she has a passion fer de butcher's boy ....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

fank gudeness ai gotts yer orl dem bedds wiv hevi kurtins laik henery de ateth ad ....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Knitish said:


> U'all r QTs!


I do believe that is entirely possible, and welcome to our world

:-D


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

any minute now we are going to be budged along to fred number 3 ... ore banned, ivven dough wi haint deeskussed pollyticks wuns :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

glennie aisle korl mi daddy tunite. Hee has wimmin tu kum inn ern shower heem (un my stepmum says he iz veri cheeky win dey gits two heese boy bitts) den hee haster reed de deyli tellygraff pepper frum frunt two bakk, urn due di krosswerd, hav ease lunch ern glass urve whine, haff a slipe, wotch de telly, hav heese gin, cheesy nibbles, diner .... I allers reeng erbawt ten kos he is busy boy ..


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

bee bakk leyter, korse mi growserry deeleevery ease due. Dat gitts bloo orl hexitikalled kos hi nose dere wheel be biskitts ferrim ....


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye'v got two more crossword puzzles t' solve. Is fun when completed alone. See y'all at #3 Invasion?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> haz u bean haut terdey glennie? teis 15.5 c jes een mi ause - dat's 59.9 f fer are merican kussins. tekkin inter erkaunt weend cheel fakkter ease bloomin kowuld. we wont nidda fridge, git bitter efekt frum angin de fude owter de sikritt hattik winder. mai hattik ease well insuliated ern fuller stash tu, butt datt youseless maid stil int lightening de fiyers. Ai fink she has a passion fer de butcher's boy ....


neo hi haint bean haut onlee tu the been tu teak sum wurbish haut, butt da weend blowz up mei bak passig wen da geats hopen, soe eiz staeyun eendores.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-205631-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

